# April/May/June Cycle Buddies!



## AmandaB1971

A special new place for all those embarking on a treatment cycle during the first months of summer!

 Ladies! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Good luck to all the lovely ladies who are starting their treatment in the next few months.


  to all

jillyhen


----------



## sparklyme

Ta, im dr at the minute an wud love to join this thread


----------



## babydreams282

Woo Hoo - im finally able to join a thread, i was a phantom lurker on the cycle threads for months but didnt feel i could join as i was waiting to start but ive finally received my letter and i'll be getting this show on the road with Mays AF so actually tx start date will be June - here we go girls!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

morning girlies 
I'm collecting my drugs & schedule tomorrow!! actually feel sick 
woo hoo amanda, feel as if i belong now 
thanks jillyhen means alot 
hi again sparklyme  hows the dr going?


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

i'm an inbetweener.  Started nasal spray on the 6th March and started injections on the 26th March so i hope i'm ok to join this thread.

Not too sure what really to put on this but good luck to everyone who is embarking on this journey.

Gx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hi gillipepper 
i'm starting sprays on thurs, hows it all going? 


quick question girls...
do i have a scan in the morning before actually starting sprays?
probably a silly ?? but i hav'nt a flipping clue whats goin on


----------



## Strawberry*

Hello everyone.

I haven't been on FF too much of late but am back with a bang cos I have got my letter of offer yesterday    

We have to go for bloods on 13th April.

this is our first (and only!) go at IVF so I don't have much of an idea of whats happening!

Good luck to us all


----------



## babydreams282

Gillipepper  - Good luck with tx, keep us posted on your progress.

Strawberry - congratulations on getting your letter, i got mine at the weekend, im up for my bloods on 11th April.  Does that mean you have to send your letter back with your May AF.  Thats what ive to do, so maybe we will be scheduling together


----------



## babydreams282

Im just realising its you Strawberry - im so ditsy


----------



## gillipepper

Hi 

Danni -  Sprays not too bad, have alarm set on my phone to remind me to take it the 4 times aday, very babd at remembering things like that.  Stated the injections at weekend, not too bad dh is doing them for me as i'm not good with needles.  Re scan on mroning of spray, we didn't get one.  We went up to collect my drugs on the fri morning, they talked through each stage of drug taking and schedule and then i started spray on Sun morn.

Babydreams :-  Will keep you posted, going for my 1st scan on thursday morn.


Gx


----------



## babydreams282

G - good luck with your scan on Thursday - i hope all is well.  As for spray - 4 times a day  I'll be same i'll have to set myself reminders so i dont forget....lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Welcome back Strawberry

Dannii i never had a scan before i started sprays..

It isnt that bad remembering, i took my spray at breakfast, lunch, teatime and at 8 

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Girls - is the sprays 4 times a day from start to finish or just until you start the injections?  Im clueless...lol


----------



## gillipepper

babydreams282 said:


> Girls - is the sprays 4 times a day from start to finish or just until you start the injections? Im clueless...lol


Thats what i thought but no you have to spray the whole time. Right up to EC. I'm glad that someone else is as clueless as me. This site is brillant for info.

Gx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

welcome back strawberry 
thanks for the info girlies, theres me already wanting to take my knickers off 
good ?? babyd, i thought that sprays stopped when injecting began  just shows how little i really know 

   for all of you x


----------



## Jillyhen

im afraid not girls you spray right thru to your last scan before e/c,

I thought that 2 you will a proper junkie for 2 weeks lol..

Danni you must love internals!!


----------



## babydreams282

Agghhhh Internals Hate Hate Hate them... but sure they have to be done!

Thanks for the info Gilli and Jilly, junkie is right, i'll be like a woman possessed with all those drugs going through myself, my DH better be prepared...


----------



## Jillyhen

you would be best to pre warn him lol


----------



## Dannii_Doots

lol jillyhen  oh yes i just cant get enough, not!! 
DP has been well warned, poor man has no idea what he's in for


----------



## Polly19

Can I join too? I watched this thread for ages - since last year - as the months passed and wondered what it would feel like to finally join (officially)! How we wish our lives away with this treatment business!

Babydreams - delighted that your letter arrived    - it makes such a difference to feel that treatment is no longer just a vague promise in the future sometime.

Sparklyme, Dannii, Gillipepper and Strawberry - wishing you all a smooth and successful treatment   .

We had our HIV and Hep bloods taken last Wednesday so are just waiting on April's AF. I'm dreading sorting out the day 2/3 bloods as have a really busy week at work that week - travelling about. GP receptionists said I could just phone on the day and get an app for the treatment room - we'll see if it is as easy as that! Never thought about getting them taken in my March cycle (doh!).

I didn't realise either that you had to spray throughout the whole treatment period - aren't we always learning?

All the best to everyone!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hi polly & welcome  

our little gang is growing nicely  i really hope this thread brings lots of happy endings & positive outcomes, we deserve it


----------



## babydreams282

Welcome Polly - congratulations on finally making it to the starting line too, your just a month ahead of me, im with Mays AF, which should mean im starting in June.  Good luck with your tx and it'll be nice to get to know you.

Morning all other lovely ladies, how are we all today?


----------



## Moonbeam08

Its great to feel such a buzz with the start of this thread from ladies old and new!

Welcome everyone!


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks BJP - lets hope our positive fibes stay with us the whole way through.. fingers crossed!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Morning Girlies 
appt went well yesterday, the nurse was really nice, very helpfull & I never once felt rushed or was asking silly questions..
well I'm officially down regging had my first spray this morning & now I cant stop sneezing  Have had a litre of water already..

what an awful day outside, hopefully everyone is doing good anyways 
 

back later to catch up x


----------



## babydreams282

Danni - thats good news, glad your appt went well and you were well informed.  Did you get a schedule for dates for injections, scans, EC & ET yesterday or do you have to wait to see how you go first?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

I got my schedule as well  & stimming injections are beginning on the 28th of April with ec on the 10th May if all goes well, et is still to be confirmed. They did say that this could all change depending on how well or not so well my body responds to the drugs.

After six long years of ttc baba number two next month we are actually in with a chance of it working, so I'm clinging to that hope at the minute


----------



## Jillyhen

Gosh danni thats a quick start im   that all goes well.

Babyd its unbelievable how quick it all goes once you collect your drugs you are handed your schedule and all your dates are there for your spraying, scans, injections everything only think that isnt on is the date for tranfer ad final scan.

Good luck to you all.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

that is quick.  After waiting as long as we have its just as well it goes quick at that stage.  Good luck Danni  

Jilly - im send you some      today and im   for you!


----------



## Jillyhen

Thank you hun, i would love to take myself away somewhere for the day

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Why dont you, have you a friend you could call upon, maybe go for a wee drink up the coast, have some lunch?


----------



## Jillyhen

if i go for a wee drink i mightnt know when to stop whereas i havent hardly had a drink in 6 weeks.. Im actually modelling tonite for a bridal shop so that will keep my mind of things..


----------



## Dannii_Doots

yes girls it was all very quick & having a timtable of sorts makes it seem more real 

jilly what times of the day did you sniff? & did the times stay the same??
Thinking of you today, your a brave lady


----------



## Jillyhen

thanks dannii

I sprayed when i got up in the morning, at lunchtime, teatime and at 830. I stuck to that every day

I found it easier sticking to mealtimes

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

thanks jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Sorry Jilly that last message was meant to say a wee drive up the coast not drink, dam spelling errors


----------



## Jillyhen

lol Babydreams cud be tempted tho lol


----------



## babydreams282

lol... im sure you could, id be the same.  How lovely your getting to model this evening, do you love putting on those wedding dresses, does it bring back memories?


----------



## Jillyhen

yeah although the one im modelling tonite isnt that nice i prefer the dresses that i have modelled before for another bridal shop.. I only have the one choice as im a curvy girlie   .

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Im sure you'll be beautiful in it, wish i could go and try wedding dresses on again, i loved it, maybe i could just book an appointment with some shops, take my wedding ring off and pretend im getting married...


----------



## gillipepper

Hi ya

Thought i would up date you all on my apt this morning.  Went for 1st scan after injections.  Have got 5/6 eggs in one ovary and 2/3 eggs and a cysit in the other.  Dr said that was normal for when stimming.  Wasn't told measurements and they tried to measure womb lining, but they then said they were sending me for more blood tests to check my levels.  DOn't think they could find any lining.  Bit lost so will hopefully know more when bloods come back later on.

Gx


----------



## Katie789

Sounds good gillipepper, keep up whatever your doing! 

Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282

That sounds to me like its good Gilli - plenty of eggs.  Good luck and hope it all works out for you


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Gillip

Everything sounding good, when is your e/c?

Jillyhen


----------



## gillipepper

hi Jilly

According to my schedule its to be Thursday 7th if everything goes according to plan. 

Phoned for bloods result yesterday and they came back normal and i've just to carry on as normal.  Fingers crossed for next scan.

Gx


----------



## babydreams282

Gilly - thats good news about the bloods, good luck with your next scan


----------



## Katie789

Great news gillipepper, its always good to get the first one over with and be reassured you are responding well.

Katie xx


----------



## gillipepper

Definately glad its over with, now hope they get mature enough for collection.  Tuesday is my next scan and will hopefuly get the green light for colection.

Good luck to everyone else embarking or having tx.

Gx


----------



## Moonbeam08

DD- How is your DR going? It wont be long until the 10th May.. its probably seems like forever away but once you start jabs the time moves much faster. I had to set my alarm to remind me when to take my spray.. though this time i was offered injects to DR( less severe side effects as i was DRing for so long due to the schedule they gave me- much easier but i was like a pin cushion!) 

Jilly - how did you night of modelling go.. its all sounds so glamourous.. a world away from my stretch trousers, furbabies and chickens lol 

Gillyp - thats a PERFECT number of follies hun ! well done ! what marvellous news! its horid waiting for the blood results though isnt it. Not long now until the 7th ! when is your next scan ?

AFM – im having a better day today .. the exhaustion seems to have lifted somewhat but of course im never happy and worried that it meant something was wrong. My Doppler put my mind at rest this morning.


----------



## Jillyhen

Gillip

Thats brill not long now..  

Bjp was brilliant gave me a good pick up

Jillyhen


----------



## gillipepper

BJP - next scan is 5th April.  Keeping fingers crossed.  DH is keeping me in check, tells me not to worry and that we now know we definately have eggs so to relax.  Easier said than done. At least that is one hurdle done.

Hope everyone has a good weekend
Gx


----------



## babydreams282

Another quick questions girls - on my treatment planning letter that i have to send back with Mays AF details its asks Cycle Length, mine can be anything from 24-29 days, do i just write that or do i average it out?


----------



## Moonbeam08

if i was you i would write the longest as the DR will proably lenghten your cycle a  bit anyway and they use this cycle length to determine when to start stimms.. there is nothing worse than your stimm start date appraoching with no sign of AF. not the pressure you need. 

My cycle lengths were about 32-35 days but increased to 39 when i dr. I told them that my cycle length was 35 days the first time and the second IVF i stated it was 35 days but increased to 40 during DR. that gave me bleeding space iykwim!?!?

also i wouldnt worry too much as the RFC DR time at the moment is anything from 3-6 weeks so you have plenty of bleeding time to get AF pre your start of stimms date xoxo


----------



## babydreams282

Thank You BJP very helphful, just not too sure about the whole thing and dont want to fill anything in wrong then have my treatment delayed.  

Oh and Congratulations on your BFP, i hope your keeping well


----------



## gillipepper

Hi 

My cycle was 24-28 days which did put down on my 1st form but then they cancelled that tx due to my bloods being abnormal.  The next form i had actually download the app menstural caldender and it worked out that my cycle was 24/25 days which i put on form.  Af came about the right time when i was dr.

gx


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Gilli - thats good your cames on time, ive heard alot of girls saying DR can make your cycle longer and delay it slightly - do they give you a date to take af by and if it dosent come by that date, what happens? Confused.com lol


----------



## Moonbeam08

thankyou bd - given my past history I havent been able to relax at all but just taking it one day at a time. There are so many ladies on here still routing for those going through tx that we want to help in whatever way we can and be there. A BFP is only the start of another phase of the Treatment and i Know none of us take those majic letter for granted yet at the same time we will not rest until we hold that LO in our arms xoxo

they will give you a date by which if your AF doesnt arrive to call them. They will run bloods to check that you arent BFP naturally and your hormone levels and then will give you meds to try and bring AF on.. because i always err'd on the side of caution I never went down this line but was always given a date to phone by.


----------



## gillipepper

yes i was given a date, it was 3 days before my injections were to start


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks lovely ladies you have both been a great help


----------



## sparklyme

Girls was just wondering what sort of side effects you all got from the nasal spray.  I've been dr now for a week and haven't really had any side effects and am worried that I'm doing it wrong  

Hope dr is going well for u danni. See ur up for ec bout a week after me  

Hope everyone else is well and all you girls waiting to get started are punching in the time    that we get lots more bfps on here.

Jilly really sorry it didn't work for you this time. Be good to urself and ur other half over the coming days


----------



## ababyb

sparklyme, i had no side effects from the nasal spray at all so take heart u are doin it right


----------



## Jillyhen

Baby

my af was a week late with the sprays but i knew it was on its way as i had been having cramps on a off.. It came on the sunday and i had to ring on the monday if it hadnt arrived.

Jillyhen


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks ababyb x


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Jilly - i suppose i'll just have to see what way i react to sprays, i suppose everyone is different.


----------



## Moonbeam08

bd - my time on the spray made me grumpy - tired - disturbed sleep - hot flushes and headaches.. hope that doesnt happen to you.. but just roll with it.. its not long before you get to jabs and then all these things lift! xoxo


----------



## Jillyhen

i can remember drying my hair one morning and nearly passing out with the heat, i thot it was because the room was warm due to the heat when i look back now it was me lol   

Hubby said i was grumpy before treatment started!!


----------



## babydreams282

Jilly - my DH said in Physco most of the time anway, he is dreading what way im gonna be, god love him - he may move to his mums for a few weeks  

BJP - i hope i dont get those side effects but your right i just have to roll with it and take what comes.


----------



## Moonbeam08

Where have the lovely  MissE and Wee Emma disappeared to? - how are you both getting along? any news on FET or IUI start dates? cant be far away now xoxo


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

I croied alot for the 1st week of nasal spray, and had mush for brains, still do.  Last scan tomorrow so hopefully we get the go ahead for ec on thurs.  Lots of hurdles to go.

Fingers crossed for everyone on this rollercoaster journey.  We have lots of ups and downs,.



Gx


----------



## babydreams282

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Gilli


----------



## mollycat

ppssttttt- BJP, missE is over baking buns on the FET thread   

sorry for dropping you in it emma   

havent seen wee emma about in a while...   

how you doing BJP?


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi Molly - thankyou for snitching on MissE as i Miss her about here... Im ok sweetie getting anxious to get the next 2 weeks behing me.. if all is ok on Thursday (next checkup) i might dip my toe in the bumps thread. Is that where you are now? I might even take a peak over there today.. gee I am getting bold! How are you doing yourself? feeling anything yet?


----------



## Jillyhen

ooh who is baking

Hoe the scans go well Gillip


Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat

BJP-   dont think MissE will mind   we need her back over here pronto with more buns   
glad your doing well, i had a massive wobble coming up to my 17th week, even now when i have streatching pains i freak out...
im over on bumps and babies but nothing really happening at the mo... seems the NI thread is the busy one!
Ive got movment a lot now, been feeling from late 16weeks, just starting to get a bump ( thought i look fat as im going out at the sides more ) when is your next scan? ive got my 20week next tue! defo get over to the bumps thread! keep   BJP!!   

hope ive not upset anyone with baby talk, i know how hurtful it can be for those still trying!!   

jilly its MissE that does all the baking, but shes awol   .... hope your feeling better babes, still thinking of you


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Mollycat

Im doin grand still have the odd wee wobble, i still cant believe it didnt work 

Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat

i know the feeling Jilly, it hits ya like a ton of bricks, and you have to be all smiles when out and about and all ya wanna do is   , i never wanted to get out of bed after a failed TX, and the blood wait for a review appointment is a nightmare! 
Have you thought of where you will go from here? Oh what time you meeting your doll tomorrow for the appointment?


----------



## Jillyhen

I have cancelled it as i want hubby to be there and he cant get off work, have it rescheduled for the 27th as he is off. Countnt face the drive to Omagh on my own..

I think i accepted it more than hubby as i knew summit didnt feel right on tue nite even tho the cb said pregnant 1-2 weeks and then i tested wed as n it said non preg i knew it was all over.

Ive sent my letter to the rfc so god know how long i will have to wait for an appt. All depends when i can start my treatment again in the Rfc.. Did you try Origin?

My parents & inlaws have said they will help us out for the next cycle..


----------



## mollycat

thats great news about your parents/inlaws helping, the wait for an appointment normally arrives 12 weeks after TX... worse thing about the royal is the waiting. 

lovely that your DH is going with ya to your appointment, lets hope it works and you dont need tx!!!! did you ever try the fertility tea from the chinese shop in the diamond centre? i was always tempted but never did!


----------



## gillipepper

Hi all

Just back from 2nd/final scan.  Very disapointing as i have only 2 follies in right and 3 follies in left.  Also have a 4cm cyst in right ovary aswwell.  They were very close to cancelling the tx re poor response but doctor spoke to senior consultant and he gave the go ahead.  My follies range from 1.8cm to 1.2cm so here's hoping.  Doctor was sort of positive but also made us aware that we may not get any eggs. Ask her if there was anything we could do to help them out.  Told nothing but to pray alot,.

Have  had a good cry already this morning and trying to keep a good face on in work.

Definately don't like this part of the roller coaster.
Gx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw gillip 

Dont give up yet hun when is your e/c?


----------



## gillipepper

EC is n Thurs at 10.30.  SO fingers crossed a mircle happens before then.  Have to take the ovaltine injection (cant remember what its called) tonight at 10.30.  Feel like a walking pin cushion. Sorry to hear about you Jilly, hope all goes well with review.

Gx


----------



## Katie789

Gillipepper, its def not all over. I had three follies in total second time around and was told the same as you about some not containing eggs. When I got home I had the hot water bottle on me constantly and got five brilliant eggs. Get a load of protein into you too to help them along.

Good luck

Katie xx


----------



## gillipepper

Katie:-  What all did you eat to give you more protein - they never mentioned that to me.  Have been taking hot water bottle to bed everynight and do have the heat packs for during the day but never remember about them.

Going to fill up my empty bottle up to get some more fluid into me not very good at the drinking either.

Gx


----------



## babydreams282

Gilli - im keeping my fingers crossed for you, keep  , good luck with EC on Thursday.

Jilly - how are you today?  

Katie - hows things with you, whens otd?  

Mollycat & BJP - hope you ladies are keeping well.


----------



## Moonbeam08

Gilly - I remember THAT conversation only too well. It was Dr T and he was very 'realistic' and told me that with only 3 follies that I may get no eggs. I was shattered but as it was my NHS go he agreed I had nothing to lose by going forward to EC and if my bloods were favourable then I had the green light. I went in praying for even one egg.. but please God 2, please God 2. The Dr. McDreamy did my EC and because i only had 3 follies he was super careful and flushed out each of them to be sure that if anything was in there it was collected. I came away thinking YEH I got 2. You kinda adjust your expectations and  I kept telling myself it is quality over quantity and only takes one but the fear of getting none was awful. 

Im Hopeful that you will get a good crop out of your  FOLLIES.. yes indeed you have more follies in there to start with and the trigger will help mature the smaller ones as well. COme on little Follies. 

Like me im sure everyone dreams of having a crop of eggs, that they all fertilise and that we have at least one batch for freezing as a 'plan B'. The thought that during my progress scans that I might not make it even to EC was devastating. But Hey chin up.. .. it really only does take ONE. Both of mine fertilised, both were put back despite one being a grade A. I thought to myself that If we had had more then it really wouldnt have mattered as they would have opted to put back the one grade A as SET. At least this way they put both back and gave both a chance. Both Implanted but only one made it though to having a HB and I thank god now for this LO as its truely meant to be. I just know we willl be having this converstation in just over 2 weeks time when you get your BFP xoxox


----------



## gillipepper

Hi BJP

Thank you so much for your kinds words.  I am keeping everything crossed and praying at the outcome will be good.  Will keep you all up dated on progress.

Gx


----------



## lolalove

Hi girls new to this forum so here goes . .. starting the pill today, egg sharing at lister and hope to down reg around 20th april depending on recipient. anyone got any advice about the nasal spray and injections afraid they are going to make me a crazy women!!!


----------



## babydreams282

Welcome lolalove - sorry i cant help you there im not due to start my first tx until June but just wanted to wish you good luck with tx and im sure someone will be along shortly to give you some advice.


----------



## gillipepper

Hi lolalove

Welcome to the rollercoaster.  I haven't had any side effects from tx apart from alot of tears which is all part and parcel of the journey (probably hormones aswell).  Good luck.  The girls on here are brill and do give you alot of support.

Gx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hiyas
jillyhen so sorry to hear your news honey

bjp dr is ok, some side effects DP says im worse than the irish weather 

babyd its nearly time 

sparkly hope you are well, yep im not to far behind you 

katie  thinking of you, this is your time x

gillipepper goodluck for ec, grow follies grow

mollycat natter away bump talk is fab, you deserve it 

welcome lolalove  great bunch of girlies on this thread x

afm, im like tiny tears today


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Gillip keeping everything crossed for yo.

This board is so busy these days thank god im off work or i wudnt get anything done lol

Welcome lolalove, be prepared each person is different, tears, tantrums, broken sleep, sore boobs can be expected

Dannidoots, we are getting there totally devastated on fri but sure life goes on.

Im gonna log off now need to get my bum off the sofa lol


----------



## Katie789

Gillipepper,

I drank two pints of milk and had a yoghurt as this gave me an extra 25 gms of protein on top of my daily meal. I didnt do this at the start, and when I went for first scan I think I had five follies with a couple of small ones. Two days later I had 15 full sized ones. Its weird how quickly it can change. I was still on stims at that point, but protein increase is good. My acupuncture lady told me about it, not clinic. Eggs are good too, 5gms each.

Good luck for thurs.

Welcome lolalove, as you will see along the way some people dont get any side effects, others one or two.. Others get the heap such as headaches, hot flushes esp at night, sore boobs, poor sleep, bloating. The injections are scary at first but you will getthe hang of them no problem. They are v small and over in seconds.

My otd is fri. 2ww is driving me mad!!!!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Hi again everyone - woh you lot can talk!!!  I don't get on here too much I work full time, run a part time cupcake business & try to have a social life too!
Jillyhen I am so sorry to hear your news - sending lots of hugs your way.
BabyD - you really made me lmao!  email ya shortly 
gillpepper - sending lots of growth vibes your way +++++++
lots of love and hugs to everyone else - its nice to feel not so alone - although I do wish there was less of us 
AFM - I am in much the same position as BabyD - got my letter but still waiting on AF to show up.  I don't take regular periods altho since my lap last year they have been a bit better so not as far apart as 40 days which the letter stated so still hoping and praying it shows up soon! x


----------



## Jillyhen

Its mad on here strawberry,

I sat on this all day last thur inbetween the tears etc

When i look back now i didnt increase my protein  or heat packs. I had 12 follicles at my 1st and 2nd scan.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

Your ovaries sound like they work well without all of the extras!!. You had a great crop of follies, the optimum number of eggs I was told is between 6 and 8. As im a poor responder I was advised to increase protein and the girls on here suggested the heat. 

We can all learn from our first cycle, my goodness, I just got on with it like normal and it knocked me for six when didnt work. Some people make no changes and get bfp, others makes lots and it still isnt enough. We will get there in the end   .

Katie xx


----------



## gilly80

hi all

I just wanted to bob on here and add my own experience about heat and protein.
On my 1st cycle i had accupuncture, extra protein and had a permanent hot water bottle or heat pad attached to me at all times, i also took loads of extra vitamins and supplements, brazil nuts, milk, just about everything i had read or been told about i did and that cycle was cancelled due to poor response.

On my 2nd cycle i did nothing just took folic acid and did my jabs and i got 8 eggs. (ok none fertilised but still good quality)

So i think relax as much as you can and take as much of it in your stride if you can. In my opinion as long as you are happy with your own decisions and cannot question any thing you have done you can do no more.

Katie thinking about you 

Gilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

I just hope we dont have to wait long to go again


----------



## gilly80

hi jilly 

I've my follow-up appointment on the 19th april it's the only perk of no ET you get your FU earlier lol
We are hoping to reactivate our names on the private list and get going again as soon as we can, if the royal is going to be too long i think we will give origins a go.


----------



## loz_beds

Hey everyone, I'm new to this and finding the whole thing tough to deal with. 

I'm 27 and my fiancé is 43. After an unsuccessful vasectomy reversal we are going for IVF possibly ICSI depending on the results after his TESA/PESA mid May

I will start my injections end of May

It's just scary all the different facts and opinions and I find myself thinking negative instead of positive which I know is never good.

Never thought I'd have to go through this but suppose no one does!

Doom and gloom I know


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

I dont know about rfc but origin like you to have two or three months between txs so your ovaries have time to recover. Have you though about where your next tx will be? 

Gilly, how are things with you. I hope you dont have long to wait either.  

Gillipepper, how are you feeling now? 

Welcome loz! You can get whatever you want off your chest here! Its a hard thing to get your head around, but you will get plenty of support from us x 

Danni, I felt okay most of dr, but dh said I was terrible snappy, and would say something was black when it was clearly white.

Not long for you other girls  

Afm, the wicked witch has still not returned. Please please please go on a nine month holiday witch  

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Not sure katie

All depends on the rfc an when they can start us again.. I know we have to wait 3-4 months.. If they can see us in that we will prob stick to that as we are used to attending there but if its goin to be longer maybe have a look at origin.

I guess im in limbo land again lol

Loz, welcome to the forum just rant as rave as much as you like we all do.

Jillyhen


----------



## Moonbeam08

Jilly - are you on the list again for RFC or just waiting on your review in 3-4 months?


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Welcome Loz - the ladies on here are great, you'll get the support that you need and in time you will learn to accept it, it is hard but time is a great healer and what doesnt kill us makes us stronger, try to keep  .  Easier said than done, i know! 

Jilly - how long do you have to wait between cycles, do you know?

Gilly80 - good luck with your follow up appt!

Katie - sending you some      and some     

Strawberry - your probably busy making your lovely cupcakes, hope your ok!  

Gillipepper - how you feeling today?  What time you up at tomorrow for EC?

Dannii - how the dr going?  Hope your feeling a bit better


----------



## Strawberry*

Hello 
Welcome Loz!
Jilly - its not a bad thing to take time out for yourself too.  I was given no choice after my molar preg - I had to remain on follow up for 6 mths and I was beside myself to start with but the break did us both good!
Gillipepper - lots of luck tomorrow )
BabyD - have had 2 days off can't quite beleive it hahah but the mixer will be back on again tonite!  Its been a great distraction for me the year of waiting for IVF has totally wizzed past!


----------



## gillipepper

Morning 

Not too bad this morning, nice not to be woken up with an injection or spray.  Very busy in work as sorting everything out for the girl who is covering for the next couple of weeks.  Had the ovaltine (can't remember the offical name) injection last night at 10.30.  So hopefully it is maturing a few eggs.  

Had good cry last night again, but thinking positively that we may get a couple of eggs.  If not that could be our problem and hopefully a soultion will come from all this.

Hope everyone is doing well and welcome to any newbies on the rollercoster.

Gx


----------



## wee emma

BJP2008 said:


> Where have the lovely MissE and Wee Emma disappeared to? - how are you both getting along? any news on FET or IUI start dates? cant be far away now xoxo


still here, just lurking. No sign of iui start date and I doubt there'll be anything before september at the earliest.


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies,

Do you mind if i join you all, some of you i already know. I havent been on the cycle buddy thread in a few months but am hoping to start FET again very soon. Letter was posted to me today by rfc so should be here in a day or 2. Glad to be getting back on the rollercoaster, my snowbabies have waited long enough.

I will have a read back to see what stage you are all at and will be back later to do personals.

Chat soon.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey MissE - Congratulations on getting started again, so please for ya


----------



## Dannii_Doots

welcome misse 
congrats on getting back on the crazy train  hopefully this is your last time honey


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls

BJP im on the private list for the rfc but didnt go on till oct 10.. So dont know where that will take us


Goodluck Gillip take it easy now and hope you have lots of wee eggs..


Babyd i think im to wait 3-4 months between cycles.

Miss E & Wee emma welcome back girls


----------



## Moonbeam08

MissE - YEH to you getting back to collect your snow babies.. Its great to hear that you AT LAST have a start date! May it be the last one you ever need... IM SOOOO excited for you xoxoxo

WeeEmma - hello little ole Lurker you.. we miss your posting on the thread so dont be a stranger !

Jilly - I got on the Private list again in Sept 2010 and was told that it was 10- 12 months wait and to expect a letter  of invite August/ september.. so much for a 'private' list. I was all set for going back to glasgow who were ready to take me the moment i lifted the phone.. now that is how a private list SHOULD be !


----------



## mollycat

MissE, knew it would be here before you AF! this is defo the one 

wee emma- lovely to see ya back, hope its not to long before your IUI, are you still doing the accupunture?

Jillyhen- hope time speeds by for you, at least then you will know what direction you are heading, whether to jump in to Origin or take another poke at the RFC

XXMshellyMxx- good look with your stimms tomorrow.... let us know how you get on!

Danni- so glad your feeling better, i know everything is so stressful, but were all here for you hun 

gillypepper- you only need one! there are loads of girls who get a BFP with only one embryo so never give up hope babes 

strawberry, BJP, Katie, Gilly80, lolalove and babydreams- big hello, and hi to anyone ive missed...


----------



## wee emma

yup mollycat, am still getting stabbed regularly    have another 2 sessions to go but i must admit, i quite like it so might keep going for a while.

good you heard from rfc, missE, i've applied for a job in there so i'll bump us all up to the top if i get it


----------



## Moonbeam08

OHHHH new jobs for wee Emma and ESCAPE from the nasties you work with ! YEH ! ALSO we will have an 'insider' lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Im a bit confused.. 

If we want to go again with the rfc will we have to wait till we get to the top of the private waiting list.. I really cant wait that long.

My dad had asked me what clinics we could go to i did mention gcrm in Glasgow if i had my way i would start again tomorrow lol.

I did see that post advertised wee emm on hsc recruit good luck.


----------



## MandyPandy

Ooooh!  Another cycle buddies thread for May/June!  How exciting.  

I have my initial consult with ARGC tomorrow.  I'm just waiting for my latest AMH test to come back.  I don't think it will be good but I'm not too bothered as I'm laying good eggs due to my FSH levels.

Now, to just get this pesky Hashimotos under control!

I look forward to cycling with you all ladies.  If my calculations are correct, I will either start D/R or stimms on 29th May (depending on what the consultant says tomorrow)


----------



## babydreams282

Good luck Mandy Pandy with your appt tomorrow!

Jilly - have they even given you a date for a review apt?

Wee Emma - good luck, hope you get the job!


----------



## MandyPandy

babydreams282 said:


> Good luck Mandy Pandy with your appt tomorrow!
> 
> Jilly - have they even given you a date for a review apt?
> 
> Wee Emma - good luck, hope you get the job!


Thank you! Good luck with your treatment - I see it has started recently. xxx


----------



## babydreams282

I got my letter of off Mandy Pandy but not offically starting until Mays AF, which should mean i start DR in June, so i have a couple of months left - but finally glad im making some progress after all this time waiting.


----------



## MandyPandy

babydreams282 said:


> I got my letter of off Mandy Pandy but not offically starting until Mays AF, which should mean i start DR in June, so i have a couple of months left - but finally glad im making some progress after all this time waiting.


YAY!!!! We should be cycling together then.  I'll probably be on SP if the last cycle was anything to go by - but I have the whole summer off (I'm a student) so can really relax and look after myself.

Exciting times ahead for both of us!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

mandypandy & wee emma
good luck for your upcoming treatment ladies 

afm- I'm making non-alcoholic cocktails for me & DP this lovely evening, hopfully he's home from work soon  mama & papa bear are taking the little miss tonight, yay 
feeling lots better girls 
 xxx


----------



## lastchancer

hey all i'm able to join this thread now too - hello all my cycle buddies !

i was noseyiong thru the threads the other day and came accross a post about a bee pollen - smothing starting with A - that can help improve egg quality - any1 know what this is ?

xxx


----------



## Katie789

Last chancer, you are thinking of apimist which is bee pollen, propolis and royal jelly. I used it this third cycle and I dont know if it was the apimist or acupuncture but got ten mature eggs. In the previous cycles I had eight poor eggs and four good ones so there was a big improvement. You get it off internet, some wee place in norfolk. Twenty quid for jar which lasts a month. Its not nice like as I was sick many mornings with it, but glad I perservered. Just google apimist.

Katie xx


----------



## lastchancer

Morning ladies.

Katie, thanks for this - i'll get googling as see what i can find as shoul dbe DR end of May - good luck for 2mor  

JillyHen, if you were added to the private list in oct'10 then you should be getting letter about sept/oct - if you can't hold out that long head to origin - they currently have consult fee reduced to £250 - i worked out the diff in cost for ICSI with them at min is £275 on the package + consult fee + Drugs (they are higher than RVH) - in all about £1000 more but if you cant wait and your lovely inlaws are gonna help out then i'd run for it (i couldnt get my DH to go thou  ) - you do need to give your body 3mth between treatments thou for recovery -  good luck watever you decide.

what's all this about heat packs? never been told that before?

 for all those on OTD, EC & ET stages - keep


----------



## Dannii_Doots

morning girls 
lastchancer I was added to the private list at the rfc last march same day as the nhs list, I havent heard a peep about the private, do you think this is because I've recently started my nhs cycle? sorry to pick your brains


----------



## Strawberry*

Hi Danni
My NHS offer is in too but she told me I am not yet at the top of the private list!  Joke really isn't it!
I just asked for her to take us off it for the mo as we are having this go anyway!
We have no intention of using it though Prof mcclure told us to add ourselves to it incase we had a lottery win    but we are determined to do this once and once only and then move on


----------



## lastchancer

DaniD seems strange you havent recd word about your private go - i was added to it in april last year and finnaly got it on tuesday - if you were added the month before me then you should have got that first ?

A friend was added to both at same time and she got her private offer early dec so called to check where was on the nhs and was told it would be out at end of dec so she asked them to suspend her private go for now.

Strawberry - another friend (there are so many of us!) said that but after failed 1st go is now pending treatment starting at Origin so i wouldnt canx the private until after your nhs has been done 1 way or another as you never know how you will feel and its a long ong wait.

in saying that my papers do say that onlky reason to delay treatment is for medical so i'm not sure if postponing means you freeze in place or go back to the bottom of the list.

best all round would be to phone RVH - Strawberry, check if you are still on list and if not ask can u be reinstated at position - DaniD ask if you are still on the private list?

the listing apparently works in that we are all on the same list - they decide how many FET (4mth wait) IVF (12mth) ICSI (13mth) they can treat in one month - go down the list and the first  of each on the list get called - at least this is what Amy a student who was working in Admin explained to me last year so depending on treatment required you will wait a little bit longer.

hope this helps 

you cant half tell i was the worst stalker on the admin lines - those poor girls


----------



## Dannii_Doots

thanks girls 
panic over, was thinking that maybe I wasnt even put on the private list to begin with..
just off the phone to them, the girl said as I recieved my letter of nhs offer in Feb I have been suspended at the top of the private list woo hoo  just have to ring/write if & when I'm ready to activate again. thats a relief   for you all


----------



## babydreams282

I was added to both the NHS and Private list also in May 2010 told NHS was 10-12 months and Private was 8-9 months - contacted RFC in January to be told that id get my letter of offer in March for treatment in May for NHS (which i did  ) was also told that Private list was currently suspended due to NHS demand  

Im definitely considering going to origin if my NHS go dosent work.

Lastchancer - Your def the girl in the know  

Strawberry - heres hoping for lottery wins all round  

Danni - how'd them non-alcoholic cocktails go, nice? 

Katie - how are you today hun?  

Mandy Pandy, Jilly, BFP, Wee Emma, Mollycat hope your all well!


----------



## lastchancer

BabyD

i only wish had someone to advise me on our first go - we paid privately to see Dr Traub at his clinic to be added to the nhs list quicker - no-one ever mentioned adding us to the private list at same time so when our nhs go went downlhill we had to start again - took 2 years to get to the top of that what with them putting a stop on all treatments while they sorted the nhs out.

anyways - hopefully this will all have been because now is the right time for us


----------



## ababyb

hi all, does anyone know if the private list has been sorted? i've just had nhs review and got reactivated on private list (had my spot suspended to take up nhs offer) and was told by consultant and a few days later by admin staff that the wait would be 2-3 months.


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ababyb,

sorry things didnt work out for you on yoru last cycle but stay positive for the next one  

it depends on where you were on the list when you where suspended - they seems to be almost back on schdule again so if they have told you 3 mths i'd allow for 4 to be on the safe side.

saying that dr traub had advised me 6/7 mths wait at my review tobe added to private listings and that thurned out to be 12 so i'd take what the admin girls say over the consultant. 

you'll find plenty of support on here anyways while the time ticks away


----------



## gillipepper

Hi ya

Thought you all would like to know that we got 6 eggs this morning. Not bad since they told us we'd be lucky to get any. Been sleeping a lot, now going for a bath and then mums for supper

Gx


----------



## Katie789

Thats great news gillipepper, good luck for tomorrows phonecall.

Katie xx


----------



## lastchancer

Gillipepper thats fab news for you and your DH - Katie - good luck for 2mor's OTD 

xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks lastchancer,

I wont post on this thread if its not good news, this thread should kick off with a run of bfps   

Katie xx


----------



## gillipepper

Katie good luck for tomorrow test. To ring at 1015 hoping it's good news 
Gx


----------



## Jillyhen

Fantastic news gillip

Good luck for the tel call x


----------



## mollycat

Gillypepper thats fantistic, hoping they all got jiggy last night x

Katie... thinking of ya hun xx


----------



## babydreams282

Congratulations Gillipepper - Good Luck for the call today


----------



## Dannii_Doots

well done gillip, take it easy today & good luck for the call 

cocktails were a disaster babyd, more like smoothies.. great fun though 

katie I dont know if your looking in honey but you are always very welcome here whatever the outcome today, we are all in this together through the good & bad & I appreciate your support 

morning everyone else, hope things are good today


----------



## wee emma

BJP2008 said:


> OHHHH new jobs for wee Emma and ESCAPE from the nasties you work with ! YEH ! ALSO we will have an 'insider' lol


a wee spy...i like the idea of that


----------



## Jillyhen

Gillip

Any word on your wee embies??

Jillyhen


----------



## Moonbeam08

Wee emma - you can be our 007 ! lol 

Gilly - we are getting anxious for an update and praying all went well with your phone call today hun xxo


----------



## Katie789

Cheers danni, im still not gonna post todays outcome as this thread is going to be a positive one, but youll see it on my signature.

Hope no news is good news gillipepper.

Katie xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

ackk I'm so very sorry to see that katie, you really deserve to catch a break  thinking of you today


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Sorry to be bearer of bad news.  Our eggs and sperm didn't gwet jiggy with it.  Have been in tears a few times today, but at least we now know why it hasn't happened naturally.  Review appointment on friday and then dh taking me away to causeway for weekend (birthday).

SO steak and wine tonight and then figure out what we are to do next.

Thank you for all support.  Hopefully everyone will have better luck than us.  

Gx


----------



## lastchancer

Katie & GillyP - so sorry not good news for either of you  

GillyP enjoy your birthday - have some of then magners Jillyhen is promoting on her for you  

Katie - i suggest you try the same in copious amounts while the sun is shinning.

BabyD - enjoy the wedding 

have a great weekend to everyone else whatever your plans are 

xxxx

i'll be working


----------



## Katie789

Lastchancer, the off licence was one of my first tasks of the day. !

Gilly am really sorry hun. Have been there before and its devastating to go through it all and not make it to et. Have as good a birthday as you can, and good luck with your review 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw gillip

Im so sorry to hear that..  

babyd have a good day at the wedding


----------



## lastchancer

devastated girls - got home and took my cat to the vets - she is my baby - had her form 6wks old and she is 17 in july - he said she has terminal kidney problems and only has a couple of weeks at best to live


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw lastchancer, so sorry to hear about your cat, my god what a great age.

Poor wee pet.. She has had a good life


----------



## mollycat

hi girls..

gillypepper- my heart goes out to you and your dh, im so totally gutted for you both!   

Katie- how you feeling today petal? thought of where you go from here?

Lastchancer- awww so sorry for you hun, ive 2 cats and they are like my babes. Im sure your kitty has lived life to the max.   

Wee emma- can ya paint nails in this new job too   

hi to all ive missed, sending out some hugs


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all. hope you are out enjoying the sunshine.

Gilli so sorry huni  , it is such devastating news. Good luck with your review and i hope you can have a lovely birthday.

Katie how are you doing huni?

Lastchancer so sorry to hear about your wee cat  . I have one and he is my baby.

Mollycat, jilly, wee emma, bjp, babyd and all the other ladies   .

Well my letter finally arrived yesterday so i can start with aprils af which should hopefully be here tomorrow (if it behaves). Quite excited now but just       my snowbabies do well.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Evening all,

Lastchancer, your wee cat sounds like its been well loved to reach 17. Wee thing, we get so attached. I dont know what I would do if my wee pet was to go.  

MissE, I doing good thanks. Have been busy all day with my nieces and nephew so thats kept my mind off the sad stuff and on the good things in life.

Hope everyone is well. Am away for a well deserved drink.

Love katie xx


----------



## lastchancer

MissE congrats on getting your letter having recently gotten mine i know what i weight has been lifted.

BabyD how was the wedding? i assume you will be recovering ALL DAY - bet that dress never felt tight after a few of Jillyhens magners not to mention anything else you sampled.

Jillyhen did u get all yoru cleaning done? offer still stands to come do mine if you have the bug still - i'll even provide transport lol

thanks for support girls about my baby kitty.

Sully went to Kitty Heave this morning at 10:55am - she never slept all night , just cried and didnt eat or drink so we had to do the "right thing" and i'll get her ashes back in a couple of days.

hows everyone else doign today?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Katie glad to hear you are being kept busy, it will help keep your mind off things and help you focus on the future.  

Lastchancer so sorry huni but at least she is not suffering anymore.   

A big hi to allthe other ladies, sending you all big       and      . Hope you are all out enjoying the lovely sunshine.

Af arrived this morning so we will start sniffing on day 21 hopefully. WooHooo!!!!!!   

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Lastchancer, im sorry about wee sully, im sure she had a great life and although youll miss her you def did the kindest, selfless thing by letting her go. 

Mollycat, origin are sending us out a review appt in the next couple of weeks. Cant afford to go with them again, but the more info we have that can be used for nhs go the better, so will go and hopefully get some answers to why our embies stop dividing so early. If theres a prob with the eggs or sperm which cannot be helped theres not a lot of point putting ourselves through the heartache of tx with our own equipment to be let down again. Id rather switch to donor eggs/sperm/embryos and have it work. If they say we should give it another shot then I think we can say four fresh cycles is enough and we can move on in another direction. 

MissE, thats great news you are starting in three weeks!!! Your patience will pay off. 

Gillip, hope you are feeling okay, hope your birthday weekend was enjoyable and you and dh spoilt yourselves.

Hi to everyone else, my bbq ribs and smirnoff ice are calling me........

Katie xx


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone    hope you're all well? Katie & GillyP     

i do hope so mollycat, nail painting is what gets me through many a monotonous day    if i get the job in the rmh, i'll set up a nail bar in the corner, i'm not expensive   

lastchancer, i totally understand that agony with babby cats, she sounds like she's had a brilliant life though, wee pet   

i had to give a cat away a few years ago because my dh's ex demanded it (his youngest is allergic to them). I don't think i've ever really got over it. I was at rowallane garden at the weekend and fell in love with a stray grey cat. i felt so bad leaving him that i've emailled them asking if he's homeless i'll have him   

woohoo missE


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Birthday weekend this weekend. Review is on my birthday and then heading away.  Have just relaxed over weekend and tried to get head round it all. Does anyone know how much it is to go private at rfc. We suspended our names last October on the private list. Also how long would we have to wait.

Thinking about you all.

Have gotten off the roller coaster for now

Gx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Gilli - i so sorry hun  .  Good luck for your review and have a fab birthday weekend.

wee emma - my nails could do with a good manicure, can i book in..lol  

Katie - how are you hun?  

MissE -   woo hoo on getting your letter and it'll move so quickly now - good luck

Lastchancer - so sorry to here about sully, sending you big   i hope your ok!

Jilly - how are you, did you have a few magners at the weekend? 

Mollycat - hope your well   

AFM - wedding was fab, bride was stunning and the day was roasting, i died all day yesterday but it was worth it.  DH and I are going for our screening bloods this afternoon - i do hope the weekends alcohol has left my system


----------



## lastchancer

Happy news girls - my wee (or not so wee at 9lbs 3) neice Amber arrived at 5:08am today - mum and baby doing well.

GillyP - the cost for private ICSI with own eggs & DH Soerm is currently £3366 which includes £156 for hep B,C & hiv plus drugs which are currently £33-£450 - as per my letter recd   hope this helps 

WeeEmma - your just like me - when we go on hols i have to buy food and feed all the strays - rthe otehr holidy makers think i'm  

thanks BabyD - glad to hear u had a goos time so you will be nice and replaxed for the coming rollercoaster!

hi to everyone else -  and   and lots of     for all .


----------



## Strawberry*

Hi girls!  I go away for the weekend and come back to pages to catch up on!  I only wish it had been better news for a lot of you 
Gilli - I am so sorry - there are no words.  Hope the review bring some answers
MissE - did you do the jig of happiness when the letter landed like I did!?
Katie - thinking of you x
BabyD - I was not much better on the hangover front - I have until Wed though so hopefully the alcohol will defo have left my system haha
We have our screening bloods on Wed but still no sign on AF


----------



## Moonbeam08

MissE - Woo hoo on the arrival of your Magic Letter.. took long enought to type and send thoough didnt it ! still its here now and you get to start! Im DELIGHTED for you xoxo

Katie - Im sorry to read your news hun but on the other hand im happy you seem to have a well thought out course  of action and that will help you focus on the next steps (hug)

Wee emma - you are such a big softie (just like me a sucker for waifs and strays) Thats so lovely to hear that you might be able to take the furry friend that has won you over home with you! 

Strawberry - you cant see it but im doing an AF  jug for you xoxo


----------



## gillipepper

[quote 

GillyP - the cost for private ICSI with own eggs & DH Soerm is currently £3366 which includes £156 for hep B,C & hiv plus drugs which are currently £33-£450 - as per my letter recd   


[/quote

Thank you for reply. Need to start saving a bit more now towards. Its a bi unfair that we only get 1 try on the nhs here. 

Fingers crossed for everyone embarking n roller caster. Don't be put off by my journey, a lot f you will hopefully get a lot further than we did

Gx


----------



## mollycat

hiay girls....   

gillipepper- Wish there was more than one free go here, its so unfair that some places in the UK give you 3 goes, like why not us   i really hope you get to start another TX soon hun x

BJP- hiya hows things?

Strawberry- Hope your AF comes soon... all the best with your bloods on wed x

XxmissShellyMxX- so glad everything is going well for you hun.. im sure you cant wait till ET now!! x

Lastchancer- WOOHOO a wee neice, so happy for you babes... x

Babydreams- So glad you had a good weekend at the wedding, im sure the hangover was well worth it x

Jillyhen- Hope your weekend went with a blast hun!

Wee emma- oh im cat crazy too, my dp is always telling me off for feeding the cats in the street   not that i listen. Ohh could do with a nail bar in the Royal... beats sticking around looking at the ceiling   lol.

Katie- hope your doing ok hun and your first day back was uneventful!

dannii- hope everything is ok with you?

Misse & Tesskins- not long till your both  sniffing addicts again   

Hope ive not missed anyone.. if so a big hi and


----------



## belfastgirl

Hi guys, hope you don't mind me jumping in and joining you  
Was at the RVH today to collect my drugs and get my schedule. Thankfully it has calmed me down a bit now I have some dates i can look at!! Start d/r on wednesday, my first IVF go  - eeeekk!!
Dreading the thought of the imjections, I know I will be fine after the first one but scary biscuits until then - I HATE needles!

Have you ordered any of that Apimist Lastchancer? I was going to give it a go but don't know if I have left it too late with starting on wednesday, what do you think? Goodness knows how long it will take to get here if I order it.
Hopefully between the acupuncture, vitamins and meditation and some       it will go well for me anyway.

Good luck and plenty of hugs everyone  xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

My god girls

There is so much goin on n this thread, i cant keep track and my head being like a sieve i cant remember.

Lastchancer sorry to hear about your cat, she is chasing mice in kitty heaven.

Have got the forms in for origin.. Does the rfc take ages to send results etc?

When should we get our review appt?

Have had a quiet enuf weekend was out on sat nite and met another ff buddy. Lovely to meet you sands..

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hiyas 
gillip I'm so sorry honey thinking about you
lastchancer sorry to hear about your kitty our dog was put to sleep a few months ago because of kidney probs it really hurts, must be lovely getting a new neice 
katie & jillyhen thinking about you both
mollycat cant wait to hear how your scan goes 
 bjp, strawberry, miss shelly, babyd, wee emma, misse, tessykins & anyone I have missed
welcome belfast girl 
dr going ok af came yesterday woo hoo  x















s


----------



## lastchancer

Congrats BelfastGirl on getting started - the injections are not a problem at all - as you say after the first one you'll be like - This is what i was worried about ? -lol.

no didnt get the apimist in the end - DH as usual said it is all a waste of money andif any truth to the benefits then the Doc would have suggested it - still think i'll try the loal heath store for some sort of royal jelly supplements thou.

DaniD, glad to hear all going well - yes it was a tough time and DH specially hurt but think we have gotten over the guilt now and can start to move on x

JillyHen, a friend had to wait 6wks on her results from RVH after being told they would take 2 - u need to chase them up for these and i think it £50 fee, but she cant praise Origin enough compared to her experiences with RVH (but this is not the case for every1 so i'm not dissing the service at RVH completely)

Sands if your watching following your meet with Jily then welcome x

Mollycat - we hear you re the postcode lottery - cant see how 1 area can give lots of free goes and others dont even get any help but the people at NICE are fighting to make this standard 3 goes for all - doubt this wil be in our time but good for those who will follow.

hi to all the girls i've missed (so many still trying to remember you all) 

   and   to all and for those of you off the mark and  heres plenty of      to help things along 

xxxx back to bed for me xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

lastchancer I picked up some royal jelly capsules in my local chemist, have no idea if they will make any kind of difference, worth a try though

morning all 

back later


----------



## babydreams282

Just a quick one from me, whats the royal jelly for ladies?


----------



## lastchancer

thanks DaniD will get onto that immed !

BabyD - there is some idea that royal jelly helps with egg quality and fertility in general - the suggested option is a thing called apimist which had royla jelly  bee pollen and 2 other things allin one pot - £17.99 a pot which last a month - google it for suppliers from england only. 

xxxx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Lastchancer --should we be taking royal jelly all the time or just on tx. Didn't know about this.

Glad to see that everyone seems to be getting on ok. My dh did my injections as there was no way I was doing them. We numbed the area with ice first which seemed to help.  Can't believe how long this week has been. Really want to get Fridays review over so we know where we stand and what happened.

Sorry to be a moan
  to everyone

Gx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi

Do you have to pay for your review appt? 

Gillip hubby done mine 2 there was no way i was doin it.

Is it just Northern Ireland that miss out on the 3 goes?


----------



## gillipepper

Hi jilly 

I believe we are the only ones that get one free go. Scotland I think get three and England two.  Don't quote me as I might be wrong.


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Lastchancer - thanks for that, i'll have a wee look  

Jilly - how did you find the injections, that bit is freaking me out, i dont think id let DH give them to me though, think i'll try to do them myself  

Gilli - dont appologise, thats what we are here for, you need to get it off your chest  

Welcome belfastgirl and good luck with your tx!

Hello to all the other ladies reading!


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats a bit crap..

Can you get referred across??

Babyd my hubby is up early in the morning so i got my injections when he was goin so i was still half asleep and didnt remember them much. Only prob was the cat, he used to lie on my stomach in the morning and trying to fight him off when i got the jags was a bit mental.

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Jillyhen i like your thinking - if i could find a way of moving to scotland for 3 free goes i would - my bro lives in england - wonder if moved there would i get 2 more goes  lol


----------



## ababyb

hiya all the ladies, to all the ladies started on their treatment    hope everything is going alright, and for those of us waiting to get started again     and     we get on the treatment wagon real soon  

jillyhen when i  emailed rfc for a copy of my notes i was told that they had to receive the request in writing and with both mine and dp signatures on it and they are allowed 40 days to process at a cost of £30

gillip hope all goes well at the review appt, have clear thinking about questions u want to ask as ur mind can go blank. i was no time in my review but most importantly got the forms signed te reactivate on the private list as i had suspended my name there to take up the nhs offer. have been told that the wait is approx 3 mths to start again.

for anyone interested in vitamin supplements there is a really good post in the complimentary therapy thread with a really good explaination about the benefits. i took only folic acid last time but have started supplements already and honestly if i were to jump up and down i'd rattle, who knows if they'll help but i'm sure they wont do any harm

best of luck to everyone


----------



## gillipepper

Ababyb - never thought on a list of questions, was just going to ask what went wrong, what can we o to prevent it happening again and can we get on list/start trying again 

Re vita - husband on all in one tablets look like horse tablets. I was on everything but just on olic now but thinking of going on the all in ones aswell.
Tx
  to everyone


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks

Must get on the ball and get the letter sent.. Ive a initial cosulatation with origin on the 12th May


----------



## lastchancer

Ababyb welcome back onto the cycle hope the 3 months goes quickly for you - i will get a look on the complimetary thread re vits etc - hadnt thought of that so thanks.  do you know what thje thread is called that i need to look for ?

Gillypepper - yes as ababyb says you get in there you forget all u wanted to ask so last time i wote everything down that i could think of beforehand and just ticked them off and wrote the answers on the page - the doc gave me a funny look (might have been cause it was 2 pages long) but u do what you need to   


hi to anyone else looking in 2nite


----------



## Katie789

I took an a4 page of questions to my last review and it helped me focus and stay in control of my emotions as at my first review I didnt really know what to ask and was really upset as was never expecting not to make it to et. 

Questions I asked were about egg quality, sperm quality, how these could be improved, different drugs that can be used, how was womb lining at et, if not good enough what can help for next time. Any lifestyle changes, ie riding bikes etc. 

Cant rem what else I asked other than how soon can I go again!!

Katie


----------



## wee emma

certain areas in engalnd and scotland have 2/3 goes. for instance dumfries and galloway in the south of scotland get three but i think strathclyde only get 2. D&G girls have to go to glasgow for treatment as they have no closer clinic, which of course is in strathclyde. How unfair is that!

i think it should be evened out, everyone to get two goes for instance and even though i'm on the iui waiting list   , i think they should stop wasting the money on it and give us all another go with ivf as it has a much better success rate. AND stick us on all waiting lists than we can be on at the same time, instead of wasting precious time on waiting,doing,failing,review,sign,waiting,doing,failing,review,sign...

havent heard anything back about the cat, they must think i'm a nut   

can't find the answer about aptimist, when is it taken and how long for?


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

It frustrates me the way we only get one go, i seriously think th pressure of knowing that you only have one go and maybe arent in a position to pay for anymore goes, its stressful enough to make it fail.  Its so not fair, they really should even it up for everybody.  The waiting times here are scandalous, in some places you get tx pretty much after dx.  Something needs to be done.  
Rant over...lol

Anyway - morning ladies - wee emma, katie, lastchancer, jillyhen, Gilli, Ababyb, Dannii and any other ladies ive missed, hope your all well!


----------



## belfastgirl

Hey ladies
well day1 of the buserelin, had 3 sprays so far and i'm really surprised because it isnt as bad as i thought it was going to be, hopefully i'll feel the same when the injections roll around!!
Acupuncture tomorrow night again, this is the first of my weekly sessions - happy days more r&r!!
Have just changed my folic acid tabs to the pregnacare conception ones and OMG they are like horse tablets lol, feel like i need to saw them in half before i take them.

Gilliep - ur brave letting you DH do the injections, there is no way I could do that, i like being in control too much!!

Babyd - i agree, it is a lot of pressure knowing that if this one go doesnt work we need to try and find £3500 from somewere for another attempt, i was put on the private list and nhs list in feb 10. I got my letter through for private at the start of december and nhs at the end of december yet am only starting treatment now 14 months later. In fairness it should have been last month only the dopey nurse in my docs screwed up my blood tests, anyway I agree that something needs to be done but the people who have the power to change it are the people who have the money to go private in the first place!  


Hope everything is going well for everyone and they have had a good day


----------



## lastchancer

hey belfastgirl your offically off the mark now and the time will fly! meant to email u at work but never got my head lifted as managers meeting on so had to handle calls for both showrooms.  heading to gp monday to get the hep & hiv tests done & then its a waiting game for AF to arrive so i can join you. remember when we said it'd be funny if we ended up at same time ...and here we are 7 months later almost at same time lol

sat last night and read everything about Apimist again - signed up & got right to the payment details and then DH said no to getting it until next month - but HE got his gym stuff   - i foudn somethign that said to take it for 3mths but nothing that said if this is up TX or during - anyone know 

hi to everyone else this eve -       and   to all xxx


----------



## belfastgirl

No worries lastchancer, yours truely was at the managers meeting all day anyway, like I dont have enuff to do  

Completly exhausted here, haven't been sleeping to well - anxiety? excitement? who knows but I think it will be a quiet weekend for me!

Quick question, you have to use contraception when on tx - is that from when AF arrives after d/r or from starting d/r?  
I assumed it was from AF arriving after d/r but DH thinks its from now? Or maybe he is just trying to  put me off lol


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all doing?

Belfastgirl you are supposed to use contraception from starting dr. Think it is something to do with the spray being a powerful hormone. Glad the first day of spraying is going well, hope things continue to go well.  

Lastchancer hope af doesnt keep you waiting too long so you can get started.  .

Hope all the other lovely ladies are doing ok.  

I phoned rfc today to check they had received my dates. I have an appointment for 27th april to collect my meds and get my schedule.  

Sending you all lots of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

belfast girl

You are to use contraception as soon as you start the sprays due to the hormone in it.

Exciting stuff Emma im sure you cant wait. I just want to get started again.

Hope everyone else is doin ok?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

MissE - are you excited?  Good luck, the 27th wont be long coming in and you can get going again.  Wishing you every success  

Jillyhen - im sure you cant hun but try to get yourself some time to recuperate, that way you'll be 100% ready when your time comes round again  

Belfastgirl - Hows the dr going?  Hope your ok! 

Katie, wee emma, gillipepper, ababyb, danni - how are all you ladies?


----------



## Strawberry*

hi everyone 
got my bloods done yesterday so feel like I have started   
Due to my lack of periods I have the following instructions!

IF a period arrives April go ahead get day 3 done.

then wait on May period and send in form and start sniffing day 21 into that (which in reality is going to be June!)

IF no period arrives in April I can have day 3 bloods done with May period and start sniffing on day 21

IF last week of may still no period ring them to get tablet to bring on bleed (prob provera which I have had before!)

MissE - I can't wait to get my dates!  Sending you all the PMA I can!

hows the DR going belfastgirl - I am more anxious about the nasel spray than the injections   

Lastchancer - we are about the same place then!


----------



## lastchancer

yes strawberry i think we will be within a week or so of each other and you WILL get an april AF  

hi to all - busy busy so just a qucik peek in today 

xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Lastchancer, I took apimist the three months before treatment as thought it was the same as other supplements and takes at least months to get into system properly. After  ec I stopped as was only taking it for egg quality. 

Things move along so quickly on the buddy thread!! 

Katie


----------



## Strawberry*

I forgot to add I got a big smile and hello from the Gorgeous one    (Dr Abadje!)


----------



## Moonbeam08

ohh Dr McDreamy ohh strawberry you are making my wee heart flutter. 

He did my first progress scan and my Egg Collection. DH knew all about my 'weakness' for him and gave me a knowing 'smile' when we realised that he was doing my EC ! lol


----------



## babydreams282

Seriouly girls ive yet to meet Dr McDreamy - i actually feel a bit left out cause you ladies talk about him so much... next time im up im going on the hunt to catch a Glimpse , poor DH will be like - What are you looking for? i'll be like Oh nothing...lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Is that the tall dark one??

Ive just seem him but never have had the pleasure of him scanning me just the 2 older men!! Typical lol

Does no harm to window shop...


----------



## Strawberry*

yes thats the one! Oh he is so hot <<fans one's self!!>>

It's rather embarassing though as he lives in the same town as me and I have now ran into him in M&S, the Spar and the Off Licence lmao! Not only is he a very hot doctor I really beleive he is one of the best - so patient and never rushes. I really hope he makes consultant one day soon!

Yes my OH just rolls his eyes now and says "Seriously he is your fertility doctor!!"


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Ok i haven't met McDreamy yet either.  Beginning to think her doesn't exist.  Only ever had female doctors or the old ones.  Up fro review tomorrow so will have to have good look out aswell.  WIll take mind off it all anyway.

But is he as nice as patrick dempsey?

Good luck to everyone spraying/sniffing or stimming.   for you all

Gx


----------



## Katie789

Ive not met him yet either, looking forward to it though!!

Good luck tomorrow gillip, hope it goes well xx

Katie


----------



## Tessykins

Girls, having a good laugh at you lot and Dr McD!  I was lucky enough to get him for a scan last year - yummity yummity yummity!  Strawberry, he's gonna think that you're stalking him - or is he stalking you   

I'll be jumping on from time to time now as my af arrived today and will hopefully get drugs in the next few weeks.  Never been so glad to see the witch, but my cramps have been agonising today


----------



## Jillyhen

Good luck gillip, hope you get answers..

Hello to everyone else im only hopping on quick as im for bed witht a pain in the neck ( and it isnt my dh) lol

Nite xx


----------



## MissE

Hello lovely ladies, have only just got a chance to pop on here now.

Tessy woohoo for af starting, glad to have you on board.   Come on the frosties.         

You ladies are a laugh   Mind you i totally agree, Dr McDreamy YUM YUM!!!!!!! He has done a few of my scans, he made the decision to freeze all my embies but he did my lap too, totally embarrassing.  

Strawberry you will have an april af huni.      

Babyd i am quite excited, just really keen to get started again. how are you doing huni?  

Katie how are you my lovely?  

Jilly hope your neck gets better soon.  

Belfastgirl hows dr going?  

Gilly good luck for review tomorrow.  

Lastchancer, bjp, wee emma and anyone i've missed hope you are all well. 

Emma xx


----------



## Strawberry*

glad I have given you all a laugh!  I had 6 rounds of OI before the IVF so have seen him several times 

Good luck Tessykins

gillipepper how are you doing?  beleive me he exists and you will know it when you get the chance to meet him 

Thanks MissE I hope so!   

Everyone glad it's Friday?!  My hubby is off to York this weekend to see his bro so it's a girls weekend for me!


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girlies

Strawberry - enjoy your girly weekend!

MissE - im good, just waiting patiently im in the same boat as you and just wanted to get started but it wont be long coming in, just Aprils AF and then Mays Af and thats me, super excited  

Jilly - hows the neck today, any better?

Tessy - good luck for starting tx, hope those dam AF pains go away soon! 

Gillipepper - good luck with the review today, hope you get some answers  .  

Katie - hows things with you hun?

Big hello to all the other ladies looking in!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi ya girlies

Im still flippin sore dont know what the heck ive done   

Aw strawberry i love york food fairs are brill


----------



## Jules685

Hi everyone, i am due EC on Friday at the Royal Belfast, anyone else due theres around the same?


----------



## Tessykins

Hi everyone!  Jules, I'm not going for e/c, not sure if anyone on this thread is due for one on Tue, but all the very best of luck missis for a good wee crop of eggsX

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend, I'm in two minds about going out for a wee drink or two tonight - know that my glasses of wine are now numbered what with starting treatment soon again!


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly sorry to hear you are still in pain, hope it eases very soon for you.  

Jules i'm not due for ec myself but really hope it all goes well for you and you get lots of lovely eggies.         

Tessy huni, i dont think at this stage a wee glass of wine tonight will do you any harm. make the most of it huni cos tx will start in the next few weeks and then there will be no more wine for 9 months.          

How are all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all enjoying the weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone,

Just a v quick one from me before I head up the stairs to have a fashion show to help me choose what to wear out tonight. Honestly its been so long since ive allowed myself a proper session I feel like a teenager again. Cannot wait to feel like im living again, this business has made me such a bore   

Hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend.

Chat soon

Katie xx


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi Girls, Hope you all are enjoying the weekend before another Monday is upon us!

DH & I are heading away in the morning to Glasgow to the GCRM for appointments tomorrow & Tuesday. I have been waiting so long to have another chance that honestly am kinna in shock that the moment is nearly here! I know loads of girls from NI have been successful in Glasgow so heres hoping it is lucky for us too  
Hopefully when I get home Tuesday evening I will be armed with info & super motivated lol.

Good luck to all the ladies here who are hoping that the next few months will bring us the results we so all deserve....

CB


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Clairebear15,

i see your off to glasgow - i have saw a lot of char on her about going to GCRM but wasnt sure wat it was - is this a private clinic? is there a reason for heading over there rather than using Origin here? no waiting lists, less costs etc ?

good luck to your and your DH xx


----------



## Jules685

Hi thanks for all the support!  EC is this Tuesday at the Royal!  


Jules


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi Lastchancer,  yes this is a private clinic outside Glasgow ( about 10 mins from glasgow airport) & this is our first & probably last self funded go. I have been doing alot of research over the last 12 months as to which clinic to go to for a private cycle as it is a huge decision! I wanted the best chance at success as I could so we ended up deciding between GCRM & The Lister in London. Both have high success rates & Lister also do immune testing however Glasgow was a less expensive, more practical option in the end ( accomodation/flights etc). I really liked what I read about the GCRM clinic & the experience of their staff so I am feeling positive & looking forward to what tomorrow & Tuesday will bring for us.  

Will keep you up to date 

Good luck for EC on Tuesday Jules &   for lots of eggies!

CB


----------



## Jules685

thanks Clairebear


----------



## Mrs_B24

was wondering why other thread had got soooo quiet! hello to you all!a lot of newbies here wishing you all the best for your tx's! some of u i already no!
misse am delighted to see your ready to go again!  that this is your time hun!i will be watching out for your good news! 
wee emma hope the time flies for ya hun and 2011 is your year and the same for all the other lovely ladies here! xxxx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi everyone

Sorry haven't been on was away for birthday.  Review went well on friday.  No medical reason why non fertilisation happened.  They checked eggs and sperm and all was well just something that happens and will probably never know why.  Puts mind at rest as there is nothing wrong.  Just got to get one with everything and try again.  Reactivvated names on private list and dr willimson said that we will get a letter in 3 months time to start again.  

Good luck to those of you going for ec, starting d r or starting stims or just waiting on af.

Will be in out checking up on you all and   for good news.

Gx


----------



## babydreams282

Gillipepper - glad your appt went well on Friday, i hope the next three months goes in quick for you.  Dr Williamson is my consultant too, how did you find her through your tx, i really like her at my initial appt.  Did you enjoy your birthday weekend?

Good luck for Tuesday Jules - hope you get lots of eggies  

How are all you other ladies doing?


----------



## gillipepper

Hi babyd

That was 1st appointment with her, we were with Mr Boyle but he had reitired.  We really like her, talked everything through at a level that we understood and took her time.

Hope we get her next time aswell.

Weekend was brill what we both needed.

Gx


----------



## Polly19

Hi Everyone - I've been away from FF for a few days - so much to catch up on!

BabyD - we're with Dr Williamson - I really like her and her attitude - she's very forthright and seems to be quite proactive yet very caring too.

Well, finally got treatment form and day 3 blood results to RFC this morning. Thought it was going to turn into a nightmare as the GP surgery couldn't access the lab website as all systems were down. Eventually got the results (directly from the lab as the nurse line at RFC wasn't active) and took them up to RFC. Phew!!! So just waiting on appointment to collect drugs.

Sending best wishes to all - whatever stage you are at....


----------



## gillipepper

hi

Wording of warning when af comes after failed ivf its heavy and very crampy.  DOubled over in agony and awaiting tablets to kick in.  Not good.

Gx


----------



## babydreams282

Polly19 - glad you like Dr Williamson i think its half the battle when you get a good consultant and especially one that explains everything.  Its all systems go for you now, ive to send mine back with Mays AF, ended up having day 3 bloods done on a Sunday with RFC, so there should be no problem with getting my results (I hope...lol).  Good Luck  

Gillipepper - hope you feel better soon hun


----------



## ababyb

Hi girls i must apologise i'm an irregular user due to the work shifts and hrs i do.

lastchancer in the starting out message board go to complimentary therapies and its angelbumps fertility protocol for advise re vitamins and supplements

babyd phone rfc treatment waiting line to be sure that they got ur blood results its amazing how long it can take the nurses to send them the result and after waiting this long u dont want to be delayed (which almost happened me)

gillip glad ur appt went well on fri looks like we could be cycling  together next time, fingers crossed we'll get the positive outcome we all crave.

to all the other ladies at whatever phase in the cycle u are best of luck


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Hopefully if we go with origin we should be starting june/july time again. My af hasnt arrived after my bfn i bled for 2 days n that was it.

is this normal?


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies, i have been on this site many times and now feel i can post cos we recieved or letter    and our first app is on 10 june for bloods. I have no idea wat is ahead of us so any help and advice would be very warmly recived...good luck on all your journeys xx


----------



## lastchancer

ok this thead has gotten so busy now its hard to make personal comments but here goes with an attempt  

Jillyhen - i only had a light bled for 3 days after but was very crampy and the next one after that was heavier buit not as crampy - i think everyone is diff so i'd not worry unless you dont get another one or pain gets very bad - hope your feeling better by the time you read this x

Angel - welcome & good luck with your cycle - it wont be long coming in now that you have recd your offer x

Ababyb - thanks, i did go on & found a lady who by her own admission seemed to rattle when she walked she was taking that much but it made for interesting reading, have decided just to go with the pregnacare conceptin (i always just used stndard pregnacare in past) as dont think i've allowed enought tiem for apimist to get into system (hoping for DR from next month & consensus seems to be need at least 3 mths for any effects).

BabyD - i got my blood results from GP yest (was in getting hep/hiv tests done) thsi si the first time i've ever seen my results FSH 5 oestridal 171 & progesteron <2nmd - apparently this is all normal but i'm now curious as to what my previous results where - apparently the highter the FSH the less fertile you are - always learning somethign new  

GilliP - sorry your finding it tough - hope it eases soon - good that no obvious reason for n/f and   that next time gets you the result you wish for.

Polly19 - good luck your almost there - stay  

Jules - good luck for today -   you get loads of wee emmbies 

Clairebear - thanks for info - i dont think my DH would go again but its stil better to have info on poss alterns just in case - good luck.

MissyE/OB7/Monja/MrsB24/Katie79/Tessykins and any1 else i've msised - hope you all keeping well whatever stage your at - have to go clean hosue before workmen arrives to wreck it refitting staircase etc  = yes i kow its   to clean beforehand but well - we/re all women and we know what we're like lol

 ,  ,   and     for all xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

lastchancer

I cant keep track at all with all that is goin on here at the min sooo busy.

I wish my af will arrive just so that i know when im ovulating again so that we can start trying again properly.

Hello to everyone else

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen - If your starting June or July we will be cycle buddies  

Lastchancer - you've tought me something too, its is true you learn something new every day, ive never seen sight of my bloods results so i havent a clue what they say  

Angel - welcome to the site, you'll find all the information and support you need here.  Is this your very first appt with RFC?  

Danni - havent heard from you in a few days, hope your ok.  Hows the DR going, when do you start stimming?

ababyb, gilli, polly19, jules, mrsb24, clairebear, katie, missE, tessy heavenlie, ob7  - anyother ladies i have missed big hello to you all


----------



## Jillyhen

Babdy

Thats me hoping im getting started then we are up with origin in the 12th May.

I never knew what my blood results where either. I just knew the day 21s bloods when we first started trying


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone, havent the last few days been beautiful. Shame have been in work and have been too busy to really enjoy it. I hope it stays like this next week when we will have an extra few days off. 

Am struggling to keep up these days as laptop stil broken so on phone. Im able to have a wee mosey on everyday to see what you are all up to but its way too difficult to post personals and write replies. Sun shining on screen at moment so all I can see is myself instead of keyboard, doesnt matter what way I turn!!! 

Hope you are all well

Katie xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, I know what you mean last chancer, I can't keep up with everyone either!  I should really make more of an effort but I always seem to be a rush when I'm on here  !!

Hope you're all doing and enjoying this fab weather, I can't wait till next week either to get off for a wee while!  I phoned RFC today and we've our appointment on 4th May so I assume we'll get meds then and get started soon after     .  Looking forward to getting started again but also petrified!!  The things we put ourselves through - hopefully it'll pay off for us all      .

Take careXXX


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi Girls, have just posted on the DEC/JAN/FEB thread instead of here, my brain is mush 

I wont type it all again but basically our visit to the GCRM clinic in Glasgow on Monday & Tuesday was a great experience that has really opened our eyes, (you can read on the other thread). 
There is alot more involved this time with the medications & monitoring so when we get started it will be a busy time, but we are delighted to be under their care now.

This is gonna be a busy thread indeed! Hope you ladies are all keeping well & that the waiting for appointments/AF/letters etc is all bearable. I   for us all!

CB


----------



## Strawberry*

Hi girls wohhhh way too much to catch up on so I will jsut send everyone a   

I am being greedy and asking for lots of either "come now" or "stay away" AF vibes!  I don't take regular AF at all - at the mo I am 13 days late.  I just rang my docs and the RCF and they are all shut on 25th, 26th, 29th & 2nd.  I asked what I do if I need my day 2 or 3 bloods done that day to be told they don't really know    If it happens that way i have to ring them when they re open and take it from there - I really don't want this to hold us back when we have got this far


----------



## Jillyhen

Strawb

If that happens contact your local gynae dep and explain the situation thats what i had done as mine fell at the time of the bad snow.


----------



## Jules685

Hi ladies, 

had my EC yesterday very painful - only 1 egg.  When we got home Royal rang to say that when they stripped the egg parts of it were missing and this is very rare.  My husband and i are both gutted .  The Doc then rang back to see how we were and that we can see Dr McFall in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Jules

Sorry to hear that.. That was nice of them to ring.

We are still no futher forward waiting to get our review appt.

Tried to ring this morning so answer


----------



## lastchancer

Jules so sorry your news was bad   - my last cycle they thought they had 6 eggs but when they stripped them back only 1 was mature  an even that wasnt great quality -not sure of this is the same as with your one but i know we were completely gutted and had both kinda given up by then.

Jilly is your reveiw gonna be at RFC ? if so i've founf best time to get thru is bang on 10am.

Strawberry - i'd do as Jilly suggests an go to hospital if needs be but fingers crossed it wont come to that 

Clairebear - glad to hear its all positive to date 

Tessykins - my AF due around 4th may so we should be pretty close in tx 

hi to every1 else today  hope your all well and have plans made for easter wkend xx


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

Strawberry - i had that very dilema last month, my AF is due next week over the Easter hols, so i got mine done with Marchs AF.  I do hope it comes now or stays away for you, this whole process is so stressful and we havent even started yet.. 

Jules - im so so sorry, really dont know what to say just that im thinking of you   

Tessy & Lastchancer - no long for you now, im not due May AF till about 27th or so but i wont be far behind you.  

Clairebear - so glad it went well with GCRM and i hope it works out for you 

Jillyen - im   you hear something soon and you can get your review, its the not knowing and waiting around thats the worst.

Big hello to everyone else reading.

AFM - Im off half day Friday and thats me until Tuesday 3rd May -  , me and DH are heading away on Sat for the week and im so looking forward to it.


----------



## Katie789

Jules, am sorry about what happened yest. Similar happened to me first time around and it just devastating. Its not the end, and I hope you feel better soon. 

Babydreams, you lucky thing being off so long, im so jealous!! 

Still on beeping phone and have tried posting so many times today but ont let me. Grrrr.

Chat soon

Katie xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hello everyone  

jules im sorry to hear your news   

i have been d/r for three wks now and i feel so rough, brains like mush, constant headache and just permantly exausted! cant wait for this to be over one way or the other! dont mean to sound so flippant but nobody close to me understands not even dp although he has been a wee star     

sorry for the moan 

will catch up properly with everyone soon x x


----------



## Polly19

Hi Everyone,

Jules - so sorry you had such difficult news   

Strawberry - I know what you mean about getting your bloods done next week. I found it really stressful hoping that all the timings would work.

BabyD - have a lovely break!

Dannii - hang on in there!

I have a question - we have just received our appointment for 9am next Thursday to get set up with drugs etc. We are to pick up the meds at Pharmacy before the appointment (allow 20-30 mins, they say). Pharmacy opens at 9am - do we have to collect them the day before - in order to make the appointment at 9am? Any advice from anyone who had an early appointment too?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hey polly    
thankyou 
our app was @ 10 i think and we allowed lots of extra time to collect the drugs, we didnt even need to as we were in and out in about 2mins. i would jus be at the pharmacy for 9 then explain at the rfc if your a few mins late, we did wait quite a while to see the nurse anyway                                                
hope this helps x


----------



## Polly19

Thanks Dannii - that's good advice - was thinking about calling in to RFC on the way to Pharmacy to let them know where we would be going and that we might be a bit late!


----------



## Strawberry*

Thank you all girls - why the nurse didn't suggest that I will never know!  I will keep u updated!
BabyD I am off the same lenght of time can't wait    we are putting in a new decking so no mini breaks for us!  But have a lovely time.  
Jules I am so sorry    hope you get somewhere with the review.
Polly - I did 6 rounds of OI and was always able to get into the pharmacy by 8.30 - so you should be fine


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey all

When we called to get our drugs we werent seen that prompt in the clinic as they handed us our schedule 1st to read thru and its the nurse who shows you the drugs so i would say if you are late i wudnt worry

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all?

Strawberry hope you can get the bloods done huni  

Jules i am so sorry to hear you got bad news. Sending you big hugs.   

Polly as the other girls said it wont matter too much if you are a bit late to rfc, you are never seen on time anyway. I have to go on wed and pick up my drugs.

Jilly how are you doing huni?  

Babyd hope you and dh have a lovely break away.  

Clairebear so glad all went well at GCRM for you. Hope it all works out.  

Katie how are you lovely?  

Tessy wont be long til we get going now huni, our snowbabies will be home before we know it.  

This is such a busy thread now. Lovely to have so many ladies to chat with  .

A big hi to all the ladies i have missed, lastchancer, ababy, danni, gillip, angel.

So glad tomorrow is my last day at work. So looking forward to a few days off, will be busy sorting out the garden though so hoping the weather is good.

Chat soon

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey MissE

Im doin good , still have bad and good days but getting there. Just want to get goin again.

How are you?


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

Jilly - hope your ok hun  

MissE - good luck for Wed, its all went very quick since you got your letter, full steam ahead.  

Strawberry - any sign of AF?

Polly - good luck with your appt next Thursday  

Big hello and happy Easter to all other lovely ladies - Dannii, Katie, lastchancer, jules, clairebear, tessy, angel, ababyb and anyone who is reading.


----------



## MissE

lovely ladies. Hope you are all having a lovely day. Hoping the rest of the week stays dry so i can get my garden sorted.

Emma xx


----------



## Strawberry*

happy easter all you lovely ladies 
Hope your all enjoying the break!
My AF finally turned up so had to go to RFC yesterday morning and get day 2 bloods done.  Hating it more and more - nurse 1 had 2 goes, nurse 2 had 1 go and then they went and got Dr Williamson and she finally got it so have lovely bruises!
I have been told to ring them last week of May if still have no AF by then (which I won't have!)


----------



## Tessykins

Hi everyone, hope you all had a lovely Easter.  Happy easter to you too Misse  

That's such a hassle for you Strawberry, it's bad enough getting bloods done but to have so much hoking and poking is a nightmare!  I'm sure you're glad af has arrived though and things are starting to move for you.

Not long now misse till your appointment, time really does fly in a way.  I'm up for mine on 4th May so there'll be a week between us.  I can't wait to hear how you get on!!

Well girls, I was off all rubbish for Lent and yesterday I ate everything that wasn't nailed down     Buns, pavlova, choc cake, crisps, you name it, I ate it!  Still have half a pavlova in fridge and I can hear it and a big mug of coffee calling me!  I certainly won't be expecting good news at slimming world on Wednesday!

Hope you all have a lovely Easter Monday and treat yourselves and your DPs/DHs XXX


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone,

Its been so lovely outside im not surprised its been quiet on here. I hope you are all enjoying the holidays. Ive done nothing but eat the last few weeks, im glad easter came so I can justify so much chocolate. I ate a whole egg with a cup of coffee yesterday, thank goodness there are only three more to go   ill look like humpty dumpty soon!!!! 

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Strawberry that is awful.    You definitely do not need all that hoking and poking. I am so glad af arrived and things are finally moving for you.

Tessy wont be long til we both have our snowbabies back home. Wishing and praying for us both.   I went on saturday to get my bankers draft to pay for the meds on wednesday. You were so good going off so much for lent, hope you enjoyed all the treats yesterday. I went off crisps so yesterday i sat and ate a big 150g bag of tayto cheese and onion......YUM YUM!!!!! Wasnt interested in choccie.  

Katie hope you enjoyed your easter egg.  

The weather has been lovely. I went to tannaghmore yesterday with my wee nephew to feed the animals and today hubby and i have been out in the garden doing some work. Back is broke cos i have been wheeling barrows full of cement up the garden and laying the edging stones round the garden. Then planted my lettuces and repotted my tomato plants and rhubarb.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.  

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Misse, goodluck for tomorrow    

Hello to everyone, hope you're all enjoying the fab weather and the rest of your hols


----------



## lastchancer

Hi All,

not been on for a few days as spent easter at my sister's house with her kids - they were all away to their bis sister's wedding yesterday (my sister's step daughter) and had a blast. 

today i'm going to my friends wedding - waiting for hairdresser to to come at 9 to get my hair coloured - this will be the first wedding i've ever done sober - will be interesting to watch everyone and see how they al behave when i'm not clouded by alchohol lol.

hope everyone had a lovely easter and got to enjoy some of the lovely weather we managed to get. 

still waiting on my AF but have been very windy last couple of days which is usually a sign (sorry if TMI)

MissyE i see you where at Tannaghmore - i live not too far away from there so is a regularhaunt for me when i have my nephew up staying- he loves seeing the pigs and the chickens - its great that we at least have somewhere we can take kids and its free - lurgan park is too full of teenagers for him to be able to get a play on anything there.

xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all? It is quiet on here, the good weather must have everyone outside enjoying the sun.

Tessy wont be long huni til you are picking up your meds and getting things moving forward.  

Lastchancer enjoy the wedding huni.   Tannaghmore is a great place for the kids, my nephew loved it. It is so handy to us, only a 10 minute drive. The pup had a ball too, we took him for a walk round the lake and he chased a goose.  

A big hi to all  the other lovely ladies.

Got all my meds today so start sniffing on saturday and if everything goes well then et is scheduled for 1st june so fingers crossed.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls

It's been sooooo quiet on here, but the weather has been just too good - long may it last!  Hope the wedding is going well Last C and you're not missing the vino too much   .  Just think, it'll be worth it in the long run.

Misse, so happy that you're getting started again soon, my appointment is today week, so I guess my et will prob be a week after yours  .

Not much craic tonight girls, I'm just enjoying the hols and am about to put on my jammies, grab another easter egg and watch the final of Masterchef!  Pure bliss - I'm so easily pleased


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hello everyone 

things are so quiet, i hope its because everyone's enjoying the easter break

Oh misse what great news, hopefully this 3rd time's a charm 

Lastchancer hopefully af will show up soon + you can get started 

Wells girls i start stimms tomorrow, after d/r for soooooo long it feels good to be moving on to the next stage of my tx, im going to be injecting in the evening as it wil give me the whole day to prepare  i know it doesnt make sense but in my head it does 
i know that theres a good chance tx wont work this time but theres also a small chance it will + thats a hell of a lot more than ive had over the last 6 years! 
and breath lol

will let yous know how i get on tomorrow xx


----------



## MissE

Tessy i'm doing much the same, eating a cadbury chick with buttons inside......YUM YUM and watching masterchef. Love it.  

Danni good luck for starting stimms tomorrow, it is great to be moving one step closer to that BFP.      

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

MissE glad you are starting again, really wish it was me.. We where away seeing that woman in Omagh who spec in complimentry medicine, interesting enough.. Willing to try anything.

The weather is glorious, one the sun goes the bord wll be busy again.

Dannii all the best with the injections i got mine in the morning to get it over and done with..

Exciting times ahead again girls.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Evening everyone,

I hope you are all getting to enjoy this gorgeous weather and its lifting everyones spirits.

Have you braved the injection yet danni? Once its over you really will wonder what the fuss was about. Im sure it feels great to finally be at this stage.

Misse and tessy, you ladies will be next, how exciting. 

We have our review next week, but wont be going for good few months yet. So I will def be making the most of the beers and cocktails after work in the sun  

Still posting from phone as laptop totally f***ed. Raging as is just out of warranty and was £800  .


Anyhow, hi to everyone else i ve not mentioned

Katie xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hello 
oh katie such a nightmare, I completly freaked out  the rfc trust us with needles? were adults now? when did that happen? how can we change it? 
dp primed the pen then somehow i bent the needle + cut my finger so we started again with a new needle + I started crying saying that I had changed my mind  dp nicked my skin when he was taking the injection out + I bled a teensy bit, its a little stingy now 
I really never knew I was such a drama queen 

thats awful about the laptop i would be raging!
plenty of alcohol will keep you mellow + this weather's a great excuse 

off to bed now nite everyone x x


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Girls,

wedding was bril - had fab weather and the bride was radiant - the groom cried during the service god bless him - managed to 11pm before gave in and headed home and managed to not get lost - although i did some illegal lane changes on the M2/M3 on way home lol

hope all is going well with your treatments - still no af but its on the way.

working today but will be gluded to the royal wedding from just before 11 to see THE DRESS !

xxxxx


----------



## Tessykins

OMG Lastchancer, THE DRESS!  Totally gorge!  Hope AF comes soon for u hun - so hate having to wait for it!

Katie, you're just right - get those cocktails into you, it'd be rude not to in that weather   I'm heading out tonight for one of my last nights before I start dr - think that should happen next week.

Misse - starting the DR tomorrow - yeehaa!  Third time lucky pet - I can feel good news coming   

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all keeping wellXX


----------



## Tessykins

Oh, Danni, the injections aren't nice, I couldn't get my head around it at first, but believe me, it does become easier!  Where are you injecting - thigh or tummy?  I did mine in my tummy - plenty of padding   .  Hope today's injection isn't as traumatic as the first one


----------



## lastchancer

Tessykins - i totally agree she was beautiful - but just as lovely was her sister - i'd love to have the bridesmaid dress for my wedding dress i i was to do it again  - although i'd need to be glued to the gym machines for a year first lol 

was a lovely service but i cant believe he is not wearing a wedding ring ! 

Danni the injectiosn do get easier - i also did mine in my tummy - padding is one thing but also in my mind it was closer to the ovaries and i alternated the side everyday as well - hope its ok tonight for you.

Jillyhen - the woman in Omagh - was it advising diff meds to take or a spiritualist healing kind of thing ?

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hiyas

thanks tessykins + lastchancer, im also injecting in my belly + alternating each side, its the left side tonight 
have a drink on me girls, i could use a big glass of something yummy to ease the nerves... oh thats right i have... water 

big hellos to everyone else, have a fab wkend


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Wasnt the wedding dress amazing? I had a wee cry or 2 lol

Last chancer, she has given me drops to take every day to detox my body and get rid if the crap..

My af finally arrived yesterday and i was expecting it to be worse after all the drugs etc, at least i shoudl now know when im ovulating a  again lol.

Hope you are all enjoying the weather ive got a toasting 2day.

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hows things?

Danni you poor thing.   The jabs are scary to start but it does get easier, hoping tonights goes smoother for you.

Lastchancer the dress was gorgeous, she  looked fab.  

Tessy yes huni, starting dr tomorrow. Here we go again!!!!!!   Lets hope you are right and it is third time lucky. Enjoy your night huni, have a few wee drinks cos there wont be any more for 9 months.  

Jilly hope the drops help huni.    

Katie raging about the laptop huni. Enjoy the cocktails, especially in this lovely weather.  

Hope you are all enjoying the weather. I have been out in the garden working away, went to b&q this evening to buy some more wee plants.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Morning ladies,

Headin away for the day so gettin in early! 

Good luck for the dr emma, its great to get started again. The waiting will be worth it.

Tessy, I hope your week flies in and your dreams come true too x

Danni it will get easier. I found it easier to sit down and grab a good roll from tummy, as opposed to lyin down or standing.

Jilly, good luck with the drops. Does the lady check out dh or just the women? 

Lastchancer, I thought the bridesmaid dress was gorgeous, only prob would be where do you hide your lippie? You would see every mole under it!

Have a good weekend all

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

She also looks at other factors that link to our womb, ovaries etc and i was intrigued. She deals wit both


----------



## sparklyme

Had the last of my jabs and sniffs today! In for ec on Tuesday   hope everyone else is well. Danni hope ur gettin used to the jabs


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girls 

sparklyme cant believe your at that stage already! how many follies have you? hope your feeling ok
im fine thanks, jabs are getting easier did last nights all by myself  we did [email protected] up the priming of our 900 gonal f pen as in we did it twice  
have my 1st scan in the morning at 7:55 so im going to tell them what we did, have a feeling i may get a telling off 

goodluck for tomorrow, please let us know you get on
 for lots of eggies xx


----------



## sparklyme

Danni don't worry about priming twice I did it with the first pen and got really annoyed. My dh called the Rfc and they said not to worry ad there is always 50-75iu too much in each pen to allow for mistakes, so I guess we're not the only ones to have done it  . They didn't tell me how many follies just said that there were some on both sides and at my half way scan they said there was a cyst but not to worry they wud drain it at ec!!! Am starting to get really nervous as is dh as it will all depend how good his sample is  . Hope all goes well at ur scan   let me know how you get on  .  Hi to everyone else


----------



## Katie789

Good luck tomorrow ladies! Sparkly I hope you get plenty of eggs, danni I hope there are a good number of follies.

Jilly, thats good to know about the lady from omagh helping both men and women. Ill bear her in mind if need her after next go. 

Have  our review tomorrow. Not sure will be told anything we havent been told before, hope there are no nasty surprises! 

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, what a gorgeous few days we have had. I got so much done in the garden.

Sparklyme good luck for ec tomorrow huni, hoping there are loads of lovely eggies.          

Danni good luck for your scan tomorrow, i'm sure they wont tell you off for priming the pen twice. Hoping there are lots of follies.         

Katie good luck for your review tomorrow, hope they can give you some info.  

Tessy wont be long now, only 2 days til your appointment and collecting your meds. When are you due to start sniffing then?  

Jilly the woman in omagh sounds really interesting, i got her contact info incase i need to try her. I hope she brings you some luck.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies   .

I just bought a fertility spell on ebay, hubby is laughing his head off but i'll try anything. He'll not be laughing if it works.   Probably am mad cos i already have a fertility necklace and ring.  

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, Sparkly, hope you get a good crop tomorrow pet - just think you'll be pupo in a few days time!

Danni, glad to hear that the injections are getting better and I hope all goes well tomorrow too - you'll also be pupo before you know it   

Katie, I hope you get some satisifaction with the review and that you'll settle on a new way forward   

Jilly, I can't wait to hear how the Omagh treatment goes.

Misse, I'm nearly tempted to get a fertility spell too - my dh already thinks I'm mad, I wear a rose quartz ring and I have a big lump of rose quartz on my bed-side table - willing to try anything too!

Appointment is on Wednesday and I'll find out then when I'll start sniffing - Wednesday is actually my day 21 so I'm wondering if they'll get me to start then?  Can't wait to get started again - how's your sniffing going missus?  I see on your ticker that it'll not be long till you start the prognova and then it'll be full steam ahead    

Well, I'm back to work tomorrow after 12 wonderful days off!!  I actually don't mind that much starting back as I've done nothing but spend money on shopping, meals out, drinks etc etc and sure it'll not be that long to the weekend  

Hope all of you are doing well - Lastchancer, how's things with you?  Read on other thread that your af has arrived - yeah!!


----------



## Sparty

Just popped in to wish MissE lots of       for FET and to let u know I'm thinkin of you,      this is your time pet. 

Tessy good luck for starting again

all the best to all u lovely ladies with your txs


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Hope you are al well.

Im back to work today after a glorious week off.

Good luck sparkly me 

Katie, good luck for you review.

I just thought i would give her a go and the stuff that i have got detoxes the body, ive now a big spot on my chin so summit must be clearing lol

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hey lovely ladies

Just back to work today after my time off and my week away.  There so much happening on here ive had to scroll back and read all your posts to find out whats been going on with you all...lol

Jilly - i see you went to see the lady in Omagh - good luck i hope it works for you.  Ive kept her number just incase, although i hope i dont need to contact her  

Tessy - good luck for wednesday  

MissE - hows the dr going?  

Katie - good luck with the review today hun

Danni - hope you have lots of little follies growing nicely  

Sparkly -   you get lots of eggies, keep us posted on how you get on.

Lastchancer - hows things with you?

Big hello to all other ladies ive missed.

AFM - cant believe its May already and its really sureal to think i'll be starting soon, once Mays AF shows up.


----------



## gillipepper

Dannii_Doots said:


> Hello
> oh katie such a nightmare, I completly freaked out  the rfc trust us with needles? were adults now? when did that happen? how can we change it?
> dp primed the pen then somehow i bent the needle + cut my finger so we started again with a new needle + I started crying saying that I had changed my mind  dp nicked my skin when he was taking the injection out + I bled a teensy bit, its a little stingy now
> I really never knew I was such a drama queen
> 
> thats awful about the laptop i would be raging!
> plenty of alcohol will keep you mellow + this weather's a great excuse
> 
> off to bed now nite everyone x x


Hi Danni

We numbed my stomach with a ice cibe in a sandwich bag. It helped alot. good luck with the rest.

Gx


----------



## sparklyme

Well danni how did u get on We got 7 eggs! Was a bit disappointed at first as we got 12 eggs first time around but am happy now.  Just   that some fertilise.  Dh has been instructed to not let me do anything for 24 hours so I will happily oblige


----------



## Dannii_Doots

afternoon girlies 

babyd hope u had a great break, not long now hun 

jillyhen goodluck with the new meds 

Tessy hope you get to start d/r tomorrow 

Katie how did today go for you? hope your ok  

Misse any side effects yet? hope not  

How are you sparkly? not to sore i hope 

thanks sparty 

Great advice gillip 

hope everyone else is well

afm, had 1st scan today. i have 5 follies on the right, 6 on the left and my womb lining is starting to thicken up. doc didnt give me any measurements but she was lovely  oh and no nasties lurking which can only be a good thing. no change in meds and back on sunday morning.


----------



## Katie789

Sparkly, good luck for tomorrows call. Seven is a lucky number!

Danni thats a great number of follies, roll on sunday to see when they can be collected.

Our review went okay. They confirmed that we dont have anything to worry about as far as fertilization goes but are concerned that our embryos are slow dividers in the first couple of days then stop. They advised us to go ahead with nhs cycle and if we are brave enough try to get them to blast even if we only get a few. That way they can tell more about them, and if any make it the stronger one can be popped back. he was pretty certain its an embryo prob rather than an implantation one. If that fails we need to either keep going and hope we get lucky one of these days, or get genetic testing. If that comes back with something then its either donor or pgd. 

Roll on tx number four!!!

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hey lovely ladies, how are you all doing?

Sparkly good luck for the call tomorrow, praying you get lots of lovely embies.       

Danni great news on the number of follies.   Hope sunday brings you good news and hope there are lots of eggies waiting to be collected.

Katie i'm glad your review went well, it is good that they were able to give you some info to help with future cycles. Hoping the next one brings you luck.      

Tessy hope tomorrow goes well and hope they let you start sniffing tomorrow.     

Sparty thanks for the well wishes, hope you and that gorgeous baby girl of yours are doing good.   

Babyd woohooo!!!!! Hope Mays af arrives on time. I'm sure you cant wait to get started now.  

Jilly good luck with the meds, i hope she can bring you some luck.  

Well the side effects of sniffing have started to kick in. Am not sleeping properly again and woke up this morning with a banging headache. Do not want to go back to work tomorrow either.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, there's been a lot happening on here today.

Misse, sorry that the dr side effects have kicked in and I hope you feel better soon  .  I went back to work today and it feels like I was never away!

Katie, that's great that you got some info from the review today and I hope that it spurs you on for the future   

Danni - great news from your scan, happy, happy days!

Sparkly 7 eggs is great - lets hope they get down and dirty tonight with plenty of wee embies tomorrow    .  When's et missus?  Hope you're enjoying your strict bedrest - make the most of it cos there'll be no more lying up and relaxing in 8 months time    

Baby d - roll on May AF - hope she comes soon for you X

Hi Jilly and Gilly - hope all's ok with you both and hello to everyone else.

Well girls, I'm slowly but surely losing the plot and I blame it on you Misse    After your talk about fertility spells I had a wee nosy on ebay and I bought a psychic reading specifically about children for £5.99.  Anyway, I just got the reading there and according to the psychic I will conceive in July and have a girl in March 2012 and I will then go on to have another girl in 2015!!!!     

I know you're all probably thinking I'm   and I've no doubt that the woman is a complete charlatan, but I thought it was a wee bit of fun and, I have to admit, it has given me a wee lift!  

Needless to say, I didn't tell dh that I did it!!!!


----------



## MissE

Tessy huni sorry i am such a bad influence    . If you are    huni then so am i. I got an e-mail from the woman i bought the spell from and she is going to cast for me in the next few days. Apparently she casts then she sends me a letter and a talisman. In the letter it tells me to do some things and if i do what it says it draws positive energy to the spell.

Your psychic lady sounds great, wouldnt that be lovely if it was to happen  . I know we cant place all our hope in psychics and magic but it is a bit of fun and does give us some hope.

Emma xx


----------



## sparklyme

Just wanted to say thanks girls for all the pma   I have to call Rfc at 10.10 tomorrow and if any have fertilised then we are in for et on Friday. 

Loving the psychic spells etc


----------



## Tessykins

Sure what harm does it do?  The only thing is that my FET will hopefully be in June, not July!  Maybe she got her J's mixed up    

Apparently the lady also cast a spell for me    Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hiyas 

sparkly somehow i missd your earlier post, great amount off eggies, hope they are getting down to business as i type 

katie you sound really positive hun, such a brave lady 

Misse and tessy im loving all this, i may jump on ebay and have a nosey, anything to help distract me. my other half already thinks my heads away so why not give him proof 

i just wanted to say a big big thankyou to all you ladies for thinking of me today, it means so much...

off to the loo, AGAIN


----------



## sparklyme

Just called Rfc. Out of the 7 eggs collected only 5 were suitable and 2 have fertilised so same result as last time   here's hoping they make it to transfer on Friday


----------



## gillipepper

sparklyme said:


> Just called Rfc. Out of the 7 eggs collected only 5 were suitable and 2 have fertilised so same result as last time  here's hoping they make it to transfer on Friday


Thats fantastic news fingers crossed everything goes ok from ET

Gx


----------



## Jillyhen

Brilliant news sparkly fingers crossed x

Im on the work computer so just lurking and quickly posting


----------



## Dannii_Doots

sparkly thats great news, c'mon little embies keep growing for mummy 

how is everyone today??


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

Sparkly - thats great news, im   for your little embies.

Danni - hows the injections going?

Jilly - hows things with you hun, whens your appt with Origin, its soon isnt it?

Gillipepper - how are you  

Tessy & MissE - My DH thinks im crazy enough with all my medals and prays and stuff, wait til i tell him im now looking at spells... anything is worth a try, right?

Katie - im glad your review went ok, sending you some    for your next tx.

Big hello to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## gillipepper

Hi 

Babyd :- I am doing well.  Just lurking around now hoping for good news from everyone. 

Hayfever going wild at the minute think i have used up a whole box of tissues and more.  Need to double dose.  

We're waiting patiently for the letter from the rfc to tell us that are names have been reactivate on the private list.  It was done at our review and had thought that we would have heard by now.

Hope everyone is taking it easy and not stressing (easy to say than do)

 and   to everyone

Gx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Gillip my hayfever was horrendous past 2 weeks goin to be with a damp facecloth over my eyes so i wouldnt itch.

Babdy we where supp to go next thu but i had to cancel as im heading over to England late pm and cudnt get time of work in the morning hopefully the 31st if dh isnt working.

Has the waiting list for private gone down any?

After mt week off im feeling so much better


----------



## MandyPandy

Mind if I shoehorn my way into this thread please?  I'm now officially a May cycler!!!

Rather unexpectedly, I started treatment today.  I'm on short (flare) protocol with ARGC.  I have no idea when EC will be but think it should be within 9-14 days.

Exciting stuff!  I look forward to following everyone's journeys.


----------



## Tessykins

Hi ladies, welcome to the thread Mandy, flip that's some going with et happening so soon - it is exciting for you pet; sending you lots of     for a successful tx.

Sparkly - yeah for your two embies - just think in two days time you'll be pupo!   

Girls, I know what you mean about the hayfever - I am also a sufferer, it's been a nightmare, I can't hang clothes out to dry or anything for fear that they'll be saturated in pollen!

How are you Misse - hope the dr symptoms are getting better.  Hi to you too Danni.

I see we've been a bad influence on you babydreams with the fertility spells   - sure what dh doesn't know won't harm him!

Well girls, had my pre-treatment app today, got meds and started DR today too!  My fet is on 10th June     I am excited to get started again and    that everything goes according to plan.  Let the fun begin!


----------



## babydreams282

Tessy - great news, you got starting again 10th June wont be long coming in before you know it you'll be getting that BFP - im   for you.  Ah ha your right about DH, what he dosent know an all that... 

Mandy - welcome to the thread, that is a quick cycle isnt it, how come your on such a short one, i take it its up to whatever clinic your in to make that decision?  Good Luck sending you lots of   

Jilly, Gilli, and other hayfever suffers - i feel so sorry for you, it sounds horrendous.  Ive had blocked sinuses since Saturday and havent even been able to get much sleep at night, headaches are a nightmare - i can only imagine how you must feel all summer!

Sparkly - any news on your lovely little embies?

Big hello to MissE, katie, Lastchancer, Dannii, strawberry and anyone else ive missed - its nearly the weekend


----------



## lastchancer

Hi to all the girls just q quick note as i'm supposed to be working - finalyl got my forms and chq off yesterday so just waiting for schduleing appointment and should be starting 21st or 23rd (not sure if they count the first day of AF as the RED day).

to those who are having EC & ETS in the next few days prayers are with you 

will get a proper catch up when have more time 

xxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well. Look at what i have started with fertility spells, your hubbys will be beating my door down to        me for leading you down the    path.   Although dont see what harm it can do.

Tessy hooray for getting started again huni, i hope this is the one for you.        

Lastchancer great news on getting your info sent back, hopefully it wont be long til you get your meds and get started.  

Babyd how are you doing huni?  

Gilli sorry you are suffering from hayfever huni, hope you feel better soon.  

Jilly glad to hear you are recovering after suffering for hayfever.  

Sparkly great news on your 2 lovely embies,       they grow big and strong for you. Good luck for et tomorrow.    

Mandy welcome to the thread, the ladies are all lovely. Gosh that is a quick cycle, wishing you loads of luck huni.      

Danni how are you getting on, hope the jabs have got a bit easier for you.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed, you'll have to forgive me cos my brain has gone to mush.

Emma xx


----------



## sparklyme

Girls thanks for all ur well wishes. I do try to keep up but can never remember everyones names.  I tend to lurk more than post but do think of you all no matter what stage ur at, wether it's origin Rfc icsi ivf fet or just plain old spells and hey for most of us we'll try anything   Keepin you all in my  and hope we get lots of bfps over the coming weeks


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Morning girls

this is an all about me post so apologies...

i took my gonal f out o the fridge as normal last night and realised it was a new pen so it had to be primed, i primed it at 375iu instead of 37.5iu losing almost all of the liquid inside, the worst thing is that my dose was supposed to be 150iu but as it was a 450iu there was only 75iu left in the pen. i havent slept and im so worried that i have messed the entire cycle up  
just off the phone with a lovely nurse, she actually did my planning appt and she is going to speak to a doc now and get me a script for a new pen, i did offer to pay but she said i didnt have to, this time. she also thinks my follies will be fine as i took some meds but i may need a scan so im going to have a bath now and head down to the rfc. im so scared ive ruined everything


----------



## lastchancer

Dani when u primed the pen does the liquid all go into the needle - its been that long that i cant remember all btu i ws sure they said if you selected the wrong does you just turn the pen again and it should go back to the right one - do u have any more pens at home now? try not to worry too much they will be able to sort you out at the hospital - maybe they will just have you stimm or an extra day? the scan will tell them more so you should hopefulyl be able to relax once you have been there - finges crossed and prayers said xxxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Thankyou lastchancer 

yes when i usually prime a tiny bit of liquid comes out of the needle but when i did it last night lots came out, thats when i realise i'd selected the wrong dose and i couldnt change it back cause so much came out so i just panicked, squirted the rest out and counted what would be left and took that 

Im also worried being stimmd longer as my e/c is penciled in for the 10th may and my dd makes her first holy communion on the 15th may and this is all going to clash horribly 
stressed to the max this morning...

thanks again for your quick reply and best of luck for your upcoming tx hun  x x


----------



## lastchancer

DaniD how'd you get on at hospital have they taken you for scan yet? - your dates really do clash - a terst of military precision needed i think but all will be well in the end - stay positive

xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Danni - i hope your scan went ok and you get everything sorted.  All this dosage stuff seems so complicated.  Let us know how you get on.  

MissE - im good thanks for asking, just waiting on Mays AF to arrive then i'll be posting off my letter to start 21 days later - its all very exciting but also nerve wrecking too.  I have my 30th Birthday next month so im celebrating it with one last good night out on the tiles at the end of May, as i wont be able to have drinkies while having tx.    

Sparkly - good luck with et today hun!  

Lastchancer - not long til you appt comes through, im   for you!


----------



## MandyPandy

Hi there ladies - big apologies as I hadn't realised this was an Ireland thread!  I'm based in London and am at the ARGC - but for those who asked about my short treatment cycle: it's because I'm doing short protocol and start with stimms straight away (no d/r at all) due to my relatively low response to the drugs.  I am classed as a 'poor responder' so get hit with the full blast, maximum dose of drugs from day 1 to try and stimulate a response.  I tend to only get about 5 follies, so there's no point in down regging for me and there's no point going on full dosage of stimms for too long as those follies will be ready in less than 2 weeks.

My last cycle I only stimmed for 7 days and was in for EC on day 9!  It was all over in the space of 3 weeks - start to finish.  

I have wondered whether d/r would make a difference but apparently not as if anyone was going to tell me to do it, it would be the ARGC and they just started me on maximum dosage from day 1.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Danni i hope all went well at your scan and they get you sorted again. Fingers crossed everything slots into place nicely for you.     

Lastchancer how are you doing huni?  

Babyd enjoy your night out to celebrate your 30th, there will be no more vinos after that for another 9 months.    

Mandy dont worry about not being from ireland, you are more than welcome to join us, the more the merrier.   Hopefully the clinic knows what they are doing and fingers crossed this protocol will give you the best response possible.     

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, i catch up later. Just finishing up in work cos love to get away a bit early on a friday.

Emma xx


----------



## sparklyme

Hi all,

Danni how'd you get on wit Rfc  I had 2 embies put back one a 7 cell and one 6 cell I don't really know the significance but hope that's ok!  Yeah I'm PUPO


----------



## MissE

Sparkly congrats on being . Hoping you embies snuggle in tight, sound like good embies huni.

Emma xx


----------



## ob7

hi girls can i join ur thread
i had ec today with origin
we got 5 eggs i was on short protocol cos i have high amh and the didnt want me to over stimulate
hope my eggs and dh sperm get jiggy with it 2nite


----------



## MissE

Hi Ob7, welcome to the thread huni. Congrats on your 5 eggies, hoping there is lots of lovin' in the lab tonight and you get lots of lovely embies.          

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

MissE i'm doing great just waiting now for schedulign appoint and hopefully be celebrating soon - either way have my hols booked for aug so somethign to look forward to.

Ob7 congrats on the EC and good luck for the next stages

Sparkly they sound like really strong emmbies so now just replax and let nature take over xx

DaniD did all go ok - what have they decided re treatment for you?

hi everyone else xx


----------



## ob7

lastchancer and miss e thanks for your reply
out of my 5 eggs 4 were mature and 4 have fertilised 
that phone call was a long time coming
me and dh cnt belive we are at this stage already
i just hope the 4 of them do ok tonight fingers crossed
how is every1 keeping


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, ob7 - congrats on your wee embies - four is brill, when's et?   

Sparkly - congrats on being PUPO!!!  How are you doing - it's so exciting  

Lastchancer, hope the schedule arrives soon for you - not long now!

Hi Misse, Mandy, Baby D, Danni and everyone else - hope you're all keeping well XX

No craic with me at all, just started DR on Wednesday and I already feel like crap with it    Head splitting and wrecked, but I know it will be worth it     Also hate having to set alarm for 7am at the weekend in order to take the spray!  Sorry, I'm like a bear with a sore head today


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hi girls
im on my fone so will do personals later..

just wanted to let u all know that i didnt have a scan they gave me gonal f for fri and sat an go on sunday as planed for my scan and missing the dose on thurs didnt matter as i have 11 follies on the left and 5 on the right. so i took trigger shot last nite and egg collection is in the morning.
be back later x


----------



## monja

Hey everyone, 

sorry no personals, bit sore. Had EC today and got 3 eggs. Was really hoping for more, but I know it only takes one. 
Can you all pray for me that they get jiggy tonight and I get some lovely Embryos please. 

Roll on 10:15 tomorrow when I find out if we get a chance of a miracle or not. 

Monja x


----------



## Katie789

Hi everyone, things have been moving on soooo quickly.

Good luck for tomorrow monja, danni and ob7. 

Sparkly, congrats on bein pupo!! Your embies sound great.

Tessy and emma, any side effects will be well worth it.

Jilly, babyd, lastchancer, mandypandy, and gilly if you are looking in, hope you are all doing fine. No news with me except have put on nearly a stone. Bloody raging. Damn easter eggs.

Katie xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, ach Katie, that's a nightmare - I'm only too aware of the problem of putting on weight as I have to watch every bite I eat!  I go to slimming world which I find good at keeping an eye on things.  Bet the easter eggs were worth it though   

Monja - good on you and your three wee eggs - sending you      for three beautiful embies tomorrow XX

Danni, great news on all of those follies - I hope you get a fab crop of eggs tomorrow.  Just imagine you're going to be pupo soonXXX

Misse, how's the DR going?  I'm flipping wrecked and can't wait to go to bed though my DH may object at me going to bed at 7pm!  

Hello to everyone - hope you're all well XX


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all? Hope you are all having a good day.

Katie how are you doing lovely?  Nightmare with putting on weight, bet the eggs were worth it at the time though.   

Tessy god love ya huni, i know how you feel. The side effects are awful. I was like a woman possessed yesterday, DH and the poor pup were running a mile every time i opened my mouth.   Wont be long huni and then hopefully we will both feel human again.  

Monja congrats on your 3 eggies huni.        there is lots of love going on tonight and you get good news in the morning.      

Danni that is a great crop of follies,       for lots of lovely eggies. Good luck for tomorrow.       

Ob how did you get on huni, have you had et yet? Have everything crossed for you.     

Sparkly how is the 2ww going? Hope those emebis are snuggling in tight.      

Lastchancer hope the scheduling appointment comes through soon. Ooooh a wee holiday sounds like just what the doctor ordered.  

Babyd how are you huni, are the old nerves holding up. Wont be long now, hoping your af arrives on time this month.  

mandy how are you getting on woth the jabs huni?  

A big hi to all the other ladies, gilli, jillyhen and anyone i've missed. Apologies now if i missed anyone, my head is away, i'm having trouble remembering my own name most of the time. Big hugs to you all.  

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Morning ladies - my we have had so many good news posts in the last few days of lots of good follies/emmbies and people going Pupo ! - heres to more of the same  

still waiting for the scheduling appointment but i'm not really expecting it until around the 18th anyway as i know they have this a couple of days before starting - we are mid house decoratiogn so will just focus on that for now

my niece is comign for sleepover all wkend so i think it will be a battle of wills as to who rules lol

as usual good luck to all for DR & Stimms, EC & ET, 2WW and Pupo's and any1 due soon - 
   for all 

xxxxxx

ps - bloody rain back so i take it we've had our summer already lol


----------



## monja

Had the call. 
No fertilised Embryos. 
End of treatment for us. 
Completely devestated and not sure where to go from here....

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Oh Monja, I'm am so sorry love, it's such devatating news and I really don't know what to say in order to comfort you XXX  

Getting that news seems like the end of everything and it will take a while to get your head around it all, but you are still so young and you will be able to go again.  This definitely isn't the end and in time you'll be ready to give it a second go


----------



## MissE

Oh Monja huni, i am so sorry.  I'm sure at this moment no words can be of any comfort to you.
It is such devastating news, i know it seems like the end of everything but in time you will get your head round it and be able to move forward. take some time, be good to yourselves. Sending you loads of          and thinking of you at this difficult time.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Since i started with the sprays ive a stone on, feel like a right heifer at the min cant stop eating.. Was determind to try and get it off before our hols next month cant see that happening and i didnt even have a easter egg!!

Monja, i put a wee post on ni girls.. As tessy said i really dont know what to say just take time out and get over this cycle and hopefully you will start again xx


----------



## gillipepper

hi

Monja, so sorry to hear your news. I know only so well what you are going through as we have gone through the same this time last month.  Still have my moments, its hard news to get and i think i cried for most of the week i was off.  DH has been very supportive.  I think it help us by talking about it and the review we had the week after was very good and informative.  TOld us that there isn't any reason why it happened and that we could try ICIS next.

We're just waiting to hear from the rvh re being reactivated on the private list.  Thats the only good thing about not reaching ET is that you get your review quicker.

Hi to everyone else    hard for yuo all.

Gx


----------



## lastchancer

Monja so sorry to hear thing havent worked out as hoped on this TX - i know it seems like the end of the line now but when you heal physically and mentally you can decide whats the next step to take.

know that we are all here for you if/when you need us 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls - this thread is so busy and i couldnt get one yesterday so ive alot to catch up on.

Firstly Monja - im so so sorry hun, i cant even begin to imagine how you must feel, take lots of time to heal for both you and your DH.  You will get through this and in time can look at other options or possibly trying again, when your stronger  

Lastchancer - any sign of that letter?

Gilli - how you doing, i hope you hear soon from the RVC about being reactivated, waiting around not knowing is the worst.

Jilly - How things with you?

MissE - hows the dr going, i do hope your side affects arent too bad.  

Tessy - hows things?

Danni - i hope things went well for you today, im   for you.

Sparkly - congrats on being PUPO, how are you feeling?

ob7 - whens et hun?

Katie - Hope your keeping ok.

Big hi to any other lovely ladies ive missed!  

AFM - still just waiting on AF


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girls

monja ive sent you a private message 

egg collection done and ive ended up with 21 eggs. i am now high risk for ohss and im on antibiotics for an abnormal mass, (they werent sure if it was a cyst) on my left ovary which wasnt picked up at my scans, they didnt want to drain it, but will keep an eye on it. so i have to wait until the morning to see how many if any embies we have then they will be frozen. 

not to sure what to think to be honest..


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girls

monja ive sent you a private message 

egg collection done and ive ended up with 21 eggs. i am now high risk for ohss and im on antibiotics for an abnormal mass, (they werent sure if it was a cyst) on my left ovary which wasnt picked up at my scans, they didnt want to drain it, but will keep an eye on it. so i have to wait until the morning to see how many if any embies we have then they will be frozen. 

not to sure what to think to be honest..


----------



## babydreams282

Dannii   - not really sure what to say hun, just that 21 eggs is good and i hope they get jiggy tonight and you get some fine embies out of them.  Whats the next step after that, how long will you have to wait to have a FET?

 for your little embies


----------



## Jillyhen

Gosh Dannii, 21 eggs lets hope there is a lot of loving in the lab tonite..  

Gillip i was the exact same as you i cried all the time and was very depressed.. Still no sign of our review yet supp to go to origin end may as had to change appt.. 

I havent heard how the private list is goin we only signed up oct 10 as Dr McManus didnt mention the private list when we went on the nhs list.


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Thanks babyd

i have a review on the 24th of may as i didnt get till et, i will be activated on the fet list. they want my body to settle and have one natural cycle so probably 2-3 months 

its a bit of a mind fcuk if im honest


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Thankyou jillyhen


----------



## ob7

hi girls
misse and tessy-how is dr going.hope you are coping alright.

dani-hope your feeling ok and that you get lots of little embies  

babyd- how are you? thats brilliant you will be starting tx soon.

jilly-i see you have 2 lovely nieces now,bet you cant wait to see them.how are you keeping?

hi to every1 else hope you are all keeping well
afm-had et on monday and we have 2 embies on board i pray they stick.and 2 embies in the freezer


----------



## Tessykins

Hi gilrs, there's been a lot going on here this afternoon - Monja I've been thinking about you hun   

Danni, I hope everything's OK with you and that your body soon settles.  I was in the same position as you last year as I had 19 eggs and had a freeze all.  Out of the 19, 14 of them fertilised and they were all frozen.  That happened at the very end of Jan and we had fet in May - it seems a long time, but my periods are very irregular and this slowed things down.  I hope that you get plenty of wee embies tomorrow    

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well    Sorry no personals at the mo


----------



## Tessykins

Oh, forgot to say Dani - I got a bad urine infection after ec and, in a way, I was glad that ET didn't go ahead as I don't think my body would have been ready as I didn't feel great at all. XX


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, gosh it has been busy on here today.

Danni fab number of eggies huni. I'm sure there will be lots of love tonight and tomorrow there will be a fab number of embies waiting for you.     It is disappointing huni, i had 28 eggs collected last year and got 17 embies. My body was not ready for et, i was really sick afterwards, i had 2 stone on in 2 days and couldnt breathe. It is a good idea to give your body a chance to settle down and be 100% ready for your embies.

Tessy how are you getting on huni? 

Babyd hope af arrives on time for you. 

Monja thinking of you huni. 

Jilly hope your review appointment comes through soon. it is a total nightmare, just constant waiting. 

Lastchancer hope the letter arrives soon. 

Gilli hope you are reactivated on the list very soon. 

Ob congrats on being . Hope those embies snuggle in and 2 frosties too, that is fab. 

Katie how are you doing lovely? 

Big hugs to you all.

Emma xx


----------



## sparklyme

Hi. Everyone

Ob7 congrats on being PUPO.  I hope ur wee embies are snuggling in as we speak  

Monja so sorry to hear ur news that must be just devasting.  

Danni that's a great number of eggs just try to stay patient for a little while longer and hopefully you'll get loads of little snow babies

Hope everyone else is keeping well and sorry if I missed anyone

Afm alls quiet no real pains or tweaks to speak of which makes me think it's not going to work but I know it is still early days


----------



## lastchancer

hi girls jeez really hard to keep track of what every1 is doing,

DaniD, fab news on the EC and pray u get lots of emmbies 2nite 
Sparkly & Ob7 - stay positive and off your feet - make sure your DH's run rings round you during this time 
BabyD - still no word of that AF?
GilliP & JillyH - hope your appoints come soon 
MissE, TessyKins and any1 else i've missed hope your all well

AFM - letter arrived toay - am up at 2.30 17th may for drugs - althought the letter says that due to volumes they may not be able to take me this cycle - i am assuming this is standard wording and not specific to me   as this will really put the shucks on our holiday plans to say the least and really screw with my head at worst after all this waiting.


----------



## MissE

Sparkly it is early days huni, keep sending those embies positive thoughts.        

Lastchancer great news on the letter arriving huni.   Dont worry, that is a standard thing on all the letters, it said it on mine too. Hopefully everything will go to plan for you.        

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

thanks MissE - cant wait to get started - just have to get onto phone to pharmacy now and see how much drugs are and get to the bank for draft.

xxx


----------



## Katie789

My goodness, yesterday was a busy one!

Monja, im so sorry about your news. Nothing prepares you for not getting to et, and although they will say it rarely happens, it seems to be happening more and more. It will take time, I was a mess for weeks afterwards, but I hope you feel stronger soon and bounce back onto your journey soon x

Danni, 21 eggs, oh my goodness. Your wee body will def need a rest after that. Good luck with todays call.

Ob7, congrats on being pupo. How you gonna spend your 2ww?

Emma and tessy, hows the dr going? 

Lastchancer, hope the hols arent messed up. As if you havent enough to be gettin stressed over!! 

Sparkly, you managing to keep sane during your 2ww?

Hi to everyone else - babyd, jillyhen, gillip. Hope you are well. As our next treatment will be nhs one, weve decided to treat ourselves to a wee holiday. Its been so long since weve been away I nearly had a heart attack when I had a look through the brochures. At least we'll get something in return for the money we spend on it though!! 

Katie


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Morning girls 

thankyou all so much for the support you have given me, it means so much 

jilly congrats on the new neices, enjoy your time with your sis

ob7 congrats on being pupo 

tessy thankyou, it does seem unfair but im just not well enough atm. how are you?

misse thankyou so much as well. wow what a hard time you have had i will be  that this is your time

sparkly thanx hun, how are you? when do u test?

lastchancer thanks, it said that on my letter as well, dont worry 

katie book the holiday, you so deserve it!

i've had the call, 2 didnt fertilise, 2 fertilised abnormally so we have 17 embies which are going to become snowbabies  as much as im dissapointed that we didnt get to et this time im delighted that we have so many embies and im so proud of them  so im going to have a great big glass of something alcoholic when i feel better, enjoy my beautiful little girls communion, have a great summer and hopefully time will pass quickly!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just a quick one.

Danni well done on those lovely embies huni, they will be waiting patiently to meet their mummy.   have some fun, enjoy the summer and the time will fly by.

Lastchancer i'm sure you cant wait to get going again, good luck for the 17th.  

Katie book that holiday lovely, you deserve it so much.  

Will be back later for a proper catchup, must go pretend like i'm busy.  

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey lovely ladies

Danni - congratulations on all your lovely snowbabies, im sure it feels a little bitter sweet but your time will come for you to collect your snow babies and when it does you'll be ready.  Enjoy your little ladies communion, have a few glases of vino to celebrate 

MissE - your like me, nipping on when i get a chance - pretending im doing work, naughty!

Katie - get that holiday booked, you deserve it.  Where are you thinking of going hun?  

Lastchancer - still no sign of AF as yet.  Glad you got your appt letter, good luck for 17th  

Sparkly & Ob7 - i hope yous both are taking it easy and im   those embies snuggle in tight.  

Tessy - hope the dr is going ok! 

Jilly and Gilli - hope your both well.  

Big hello to all other ladies ive missed


----------



## Katie789

Danni thats fab news, am so delighted for you. They will def be worth waitin for.

Have no idea where we will go. As long as theres hot sun, sand, a pool and drink im there. 

Am helping organise a fun day to raise cash for our local childrens ward. Has anyone any good ideas for fundraising 

Katie


----------



## Tessykins

Evening girls, you've all been busy today again  

OB, I'm so sorry that I didn't congratulate you on being PUPO yesterday as I was so busy - so CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Good luck for the next two weeks XXXX  

Danni, well done on 17 embies - that's great news, you're just right having a wee drink and you'll be getting started before you know it!

Katie, there's nothing I love more than booking a hol - it gives you so much to look forward to. Where are you thinking of going?

Hello baby d, last chancer, sparkly and everyone else. XX Just getting jammies on and can't wait for the apprentice!!

Oh, Katie, just to make you feel better, I went to SW today and I've put on 3lb!!! Saying that I spent the last week eating crap and doing little exercise - have been trying to convince myself that it's the DR drugs    The perfect excuse


----------



## Tessykins

Misse, I'd mentioned you on the last post, but it hasn't appeared - think it was all the messing about I was doing with font style and colours!!  How are you pet - hope the DRs going well.XXX


----------



## MissE

Tessy i'm doing ok huni, still feeling awful but it'll pass soon enough. Have to phone clinic tomorrow if af hasnt arrived cos i'm supposed to start hrt on tuesday. No sign of it yet but that doesnt really surprise me. Hows the meds treating you?

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Misse, I've to do the same as you with af - if it hasn't arrived by the 19th I've to phone them.  Like you, there's no sign of mine either.  They'll just do bloods then to make sure we're dr.

I'm not so bad pet, just feel bit crap, not sleeping very well and am walking round like a zombie at work!  Sure, it's all part and parcel of everything!  Sorry for the moan, moan, moan everyone


----------



## Strawberry*

Morning girls
I miss out for a few days and have pages and pages to catch up on!  I am sorry I can't get on here each day i am jsut so busy with 2 jobs!
Monja - I am so sorry to read your news that must be incredibly difficult.  Take time to yourself and then you can decide what the future holds for you both   
Danni - woh!!!!  I hope you feel better soon and the time flies in so you can meet your snow babies again   
Katie - I am so in need of booking a hol too!  Sometimes the looking and booking is the most fun!  Enjoy!!
Lastchancer - good luck for the 17th   
BabyD - hope you have a fab night out for your birthday   
Lots of    to everyone else.
AFM - I am still waiting on AF (which will not appear in May even though I am in May cycle with RFC) so I have to ring them around 26/27 May if still no sign - but I am not sure wot they will do then - so I am still none the wiser really!


----------



## babydreams282

Strawberry - looks like we will have more or less the exact same schedule.  Im not due mine until the end of May either.  Will they give you something to bring on a bleed so you can get started?

P.S those cupcakes look devine


----------



## Strawberry*

oh that would be good BD!  I don't know!  When I did OI they had to give me provera to bring on a bleed as I NEVER took periods.  Since I had the op I am geting them about every 6-7 weeks now which is great for me hahaha so I am unsure if they will tell me to just wait then until June when one arrives or if they will tell me to take provera.   

hahahah thank you!  they are good


----------



## sparklyme

Sooooo quiet on here today! U must all be watching eurovision


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Sparkly, yeah it's been reeeeeeally quiet recently   How are you hun?  It's not long now till your otd - how are you feeling?  Have you been going mad symptom checking?  Do I need to send the       round to yours yet?   

How are the rest of you ladies?  I hope you're all well.

There's no craic with me, just DR and getting on with things.  I know I'm gonna sound like a roaring alcoholic by saying this, but I'd love to get full      When I can consume alcohol, I could take it or leave it, but tell me that I can't have it (or shouldn't be having it cos I'd feel too guilty!) then I want to drink all round me!!!  Sure, what can you do?


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well. It has been very quiet on here.

Tessy you may find something else to indulge with cos you wont be able to have any alcohol for a while huni.        

Sparkly how are you doing huni, hope you arent going too   . Fingers and toes crossed for you huni.     

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.  

As for me i've been at funky monkeys today with my 5 year old and my 20 month old nephews. It was the older ones b'day, if you'd have seen the state of me climbing through things and going down slides. 
Had to phone clinic on thursday and go in on friday for bloods cos af hadnt arrived but it eventually showed up yesterday so i can start hrt on tuesday. Must go now and put the b'day photos on ** so dan's daddy (my bro) can see them cos he is in hospital and has been for a month. Going tomorrow for surgery on his skull, so say a wee prayer for him.

Chat later.

Emma xx


----------



## ob7

hi girls
you are so right it is dead on here today

sparkly-how are you finding this 2ww?what day is it for you?i am 7dp3dt

tessy-i know wat you mean me and dh were out last night for a meal for our anniversary and i would have loved a west coast cooler just even a sip of 1 would have done me.how are you

misse-god love your bro having to go for his surgery, ill say a wee prayer.bet you cant wait now to get your tx started


----------



## sparklyme

Hey girls does any one know if you can have a bleed or anything during 2ww.  I think it might be over for me.  i am 10dp3dt and this morning (warning im about to give tmi) when i wiped after going to loo there was a streak of red blood.  then after shower i wiped again and it was brown and since then nothing really.  Any thoughts ):


----------



## ob7

sparkly-there are alot of people who get implantiation bleeding which is normally brown so it could be that


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

Its been quiet on here over the weekend, hasnt it.

Sparkly - i too have heard of implantation bleeding so dont give up hope yet, im   for you.

Ob7 - hows your 2ww going?

MissE - ive said a prayer for your bro, i hope his op goes well.

Tessy - hows things with you?.

AFM - still waiting, no sign of AF as yet, sore tender boobs though which usually means she is on her way, i predict she will arrive before the weekend and i can get my letter sent off    

I was thinking ladies, when i send my letter off, i presume i will be starting on D21, then i will be due another AF round about D26, will i get this one as normal and the next AF can sometimes be late - i take it if i DR for four weeks i will have two AFs?   I hope this makes sense


----------



## Jillyhen

Babdy

I only had the one af, i had my af in jan and that was the date i had to send in to the rfc, started sprays in feb then af arrived end feb. My af was due 2 weeks after my e/t which was also my testing date.

Maybe everyone is different but your dates may be mixed up when you start the drugs etc my feb af was 6 days late. All is explained when you get your schedule as you have a cut off date to contact the clinic if your af doesnt arrive.

Hope this helps

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Sparkly,

Timing sounds about right for implantation bleed, but having gone through the 2ww a couple of times myself, I know how even a spot of blood makes you panic and think its all over. Im praying its a good sign for you xx

Emma hope your brother got through his operation okay x

Hi to everyone else, hope things are good with you all

Katie xx


----------



## lastchancer

sparklyme said:


> Hey girls does any one know if you can have a bleed or anything during 2ww. I think it might be over for me. i am 10dp3dt and this morning (warning im about to give tmi) when i wiped after going to loo there was a streak of red blood. then after shower i wiped again and it was brown and since then nothing really. Any thoughts ):


Hi Girls just managed to get 5 mins to log on - it has been so busy on here ! - had my niece up all wkend and trying to clear spare room for joiner & painter coming 2mor to redecorate - cant wait till this is all finished so i can clean properly - something i never do lol

Sparkly i hope your feeling ok, some people do bleed a little afterwards so try not to worry - plus lots of women bleed all through pregnancy and still have babies - was hoping you can explain the 10dp3dt - what does this stand for?

Misse hope your Bro ok

Babyd glad to hear AF preparing to put in an appearance so you can get the show started

Ob7 hope your 2ww not smoothly and you managed to enjoy your anni w/o the alchol

Belfastgirl not sure if your still monitoring but good luck for EC 2mor

Dani congrats on the snow babies - enjoy your break cause you'll be nice and relaxed when its time for the defrost

Katie did you get any ideas for fundraiser? a friend held an auction night and raffle draw at a social club with entrance fee - always plenty wanting to part with money when the alco starts flowing lol

Hi to Jillyhen/GilliP/Strawberry/Tessykins

i'm up at 2.30 2mor - i'm the blonde wearing a brown cardi and blue jeans so if any1 wants to say hi feel free xx


----------



## Katie789

Lastchancer, how organised are you knowing tomorrows wardrobe!! We are organising a family funday so hopefully that will raise some cash. Just the usual stuff like bouncy castles, climbing walls, raffles, tombolas and kids disco. 

The 10dp3dt stands for ten days past three day transfer  

Katie x


----------



## lastchancer

Honestly Katie cause of the work being doen all my clothes are piled up in the bar in the extenion so have selected a few items to keep close at hand lol

thanks for explaining - i figured it was something to so with how far along but couldnt work it out !


----------



## sparklyme

Katie thanks for explaining the times   hope you are all well and thanks for all the   and . Have been knocker watching all day and so far nothing else. Am tempted now to test in the morning so I know one way or the other


----------



## Katie789

Sparkly, I was the same when I bled early first time. I tested two days early but I regretted it as then I had to test again on otd. Seeing the negative twice was just double the heartache.

Last time I held off as couldnt face it twice, but it was so so hard waiting as I wanted to know one way or the other. In the end I didnt have to wait til otd as bleed came early. I know what you mean about knicker checking. The first week I was looking every ten minutes. After the show of blood on day nine I avoided the loo like the plague as didnt want to see anything! How are you keeping yourself occupied?

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Sparkly

When is your official testing date? I tested early also, cudnt help it but i knew deep down what the result would be


----------



## MissE

hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Sparkly like the other girls said it sounds right for implantation,      thats what it is and that bfp is round the corner.

Lastchancer good luck for your appointment tomorrow huni.      Wont be long now til you get underway. 

Katie how are you doing huni?  Hope the family funday raises you lots of money.

Tessy how is DR going huni? Hope you are not suffering too much with side effects. 

Ob how is the 2ww going, hope you are getting through it. 

Jilly how are you huni? 

Babyd hope your af puts in an appearance very soon sweetie. Heres a wee dance to help it along 

A big hi to anyone i've missed. 

Thanks for all the prayers for my brother girlies    . He had his surgery today, it was a long wait for us cos he was away in theatre for 5 hours but he has come through it. They say he is in a lot of pain but that is to be expected, lets hope he is on his way to a speedy recovery.
As for me i start hrt tomorrow, lets hope they start to settle the DR side effects cos i am like a demon (have a very short fuse lately).

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi everyone, you've been very chatty today  

Sparkly, implantation bleeding is not unknown and I      that's what you've been having.  It's all really a head melter but do try and hold off till otd because then you'll get a definitive answer, hopefully a big, juicy BFP!!!  

Misse, I'm so glad that your brother's operation went well, it's an added stress for you love and I hope that the prognova settles things for you.  Is it any wonder that you have a short fuse what with DR and worry?  Just you make sure that you take it easy X  I have to admit that I've been really tetchy myself this time - could have swung for anyone yesterday and then I could've burst into tears at the most random things    I'm also waiting on af, have to phone rfc on Thursday if it hasn't arrived - I feel a wee bit crampy but don't know it that's the dr acting up.

Hello OB, Lastchancer, Katie, Baby d, Jilly, Strawberry and everyone else.  Hope you're all well XXX


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

MissE - glad your bros op went well and i hope he makes a speedy recovery.  

Tessy - whats happens if AF dosent arrive and you have to ring them on Thursday, do they give you something to bring on a bleed or will that delay things?

Sparkly - hows things with you now hun?

Lastchancer - good luck with the appointmen today, let us know how it goes

Jilly - thanks for the advice hun, your always great help  

AFM - still no sign of AF  , but im renovating my back garden at the minute (well im not actually doing it, i have landcappers in...lol) so thats keeping my mind occupied.  Just hope when we get it finished, we get some sunshine and i can enjoy it


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies
How are we all today?
Im writing from my bed today been in bed since thursday i have crohns disease and have had a flare up so feeling sorry for myself  
The good news is the roof on my house is well under way so next its getting it water tight its so exciting watching it come up and it gives me a focus other than waiting for our icsi next year  
Miss E I was reading about your brother op i wish him a speedy recovery  
tessy and babydreams hope your AF comes soon im sure you cant wait to get started  
hello to everyone else ive missed babydust coming your way
Hope i hvent made to many mistakes in this post full of painkillers and exhausted hopefully it settles soon so i can go back  to work and get more thing sorted for the build 
hope xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Hopewish, i hope you feel better soon and that you are back on your feet soon.

Miss e hope your brother is ok, i didnt realise he wasnt well. Havent had  much time to read older posts.

Babyd it was prob a rant that i typed once i get started i just cant seem to stop i hoped it read ok lol

Sparkly, hope its implantation happening and that you get a bfp   

lastcanher hope you are well.

If i have forgotten any1 im sorry i have a gold fish memory and forget who all has posted lol.

im off to do a bit of work, cant be bothered  

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hope - sounds like your having a hard time of it lately  , i do hope your feeling better soon.  How you finding it getting the time in?  Dont wish your life away, just enjoy your time, i spent mine wishing my life away and it really doesnt achieve anything.  I am super excited about starting but a little apprehensive too as i dont know what im letting myself in for - not that im complaining as i want to get going, just nervous - does that make sense...lol


----------



## lastchancer

Well girls got my schedule and we CAN go on hols - i'm starting spray 23rd may then injections 6th june proposed EC date 20th June - Day before DH 40th and had planned a big party for him the 25th June - thinking of rescheduling as only 2 days after proposed ET. - but this will mean if we get lucky will have had 6/7wk scan and all before we head off so will know 1 way or the other and can relax and enjoy rather than fretting. 
I'm on the Very High Dose so they will monitor me after 5 days rather than 7 to check not progressing too fast - this may be due to only 1 mature egg at last cycle but as i keep telling them i didnt get to take full dose of Ovitrell so i put it down to that but they aren't taking any chances. 

hope everyone else is doing well - gonna go do the housework i didnt do this morning - catch up with you al later 

xxxxxx


----------



## sparklyme

Girls sorry for all the me me posts   def think it's all over for me   have very light light bleed today and more brown stuff (actually think this is the crinone gel which is getting stained from the bleed)  what shud I do? Do I stop taking the crinone gel now? Or just keep using it anyway? Official test day is Friday but there doesn't seem much point in that now either  

Sorry again! Hope u are all well and thanks again for ur support. My dh must think I'm havin a breakdown cause I can't say any of this out loud


----------



## Tessykins

Aww Sparkly      Don't stop taking the gel love and don't apologise about how you're feeling    You say that you've had a light bleed so this doesn't necessarily mean that it's af. 

I was going to advise contacting the clinic but they'll probably tell you to keep going until Friday too.  Please try to relax (though I know this is easier said than done).  During my last FET I also had brown gunk from the gel (tmi, I know!), but I read that the gel can irritate the lining of your cervix (have I got the body part right??!) and I assume that's what was causing the discolour.  Just rest up and take care - are you working at the moment or are you on hols??  I'm sending you loads and loads of      and      .

Take care hun  xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

aw sparkly

Keep on going with the crimone you never know hun  .

I kept going on just incase one of the embies held on.


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks tessy and Jilly   my head is telling me it's over but my heart keeps telling me there is still a chance. Am still working and can't afford to use leave or sick but it's not a bad thing cause it takes my mind off it all x


----------



## Tessykins

Sparkly, just listen to your heart and keep up the    , as many have said before it ain't over till af arrives so there's still hope XX

I hope everyone's keeping well, I'm truly exhausted!  Misse, did u start the prognova today?  I hope that it helps to settle the DR side effects for you.  How's your brother hun?  I hope he's making a good recovery X

Lastchancer - yeah for a well timed schedule!  They usually don't work out so well!  We've booked tickets for a concert on the 10th June, which now happens to be the day of my expected ET, but I'm nearly still tempted to go.  I'm determined to go about my normal routine this time as last time I put everything on hold, had time off work and treated myself like I was a piece of china!  And it still didn't work!    

Hello baby d, jilly, hope, katie, strawberry and everyone else X


----------



## Katie789

Sparkly, keep goin with the gel hun you really never know. Its a terrifying place to be and I really feel for you.

Am praying it works for you x.

Sorry just quick post so hi to everyone else - Hope, hope you feel better soon pet.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Sparkly    

Tessy we had tickets for a rugby match the day after my transfer and there was no way i was giving them up.. I was allowed to go on the condition i wasnt allowed to jump up and get excited.. Altough i enjoyed it wasnt the same when you cant jump up and down lol


----------



## ababyb

Hi girls havent been on in a while so have a lot of catchin up to do

Sparkly havin been in ur position earlier in the yr i know how utterly devastated ur feeling right now but keep ur fingers crossed and lots of    i began bleedin 11dp3dt i got my bfp on otd and my hcg levels continued to rise for 2 wks, my own GP thought i was holding one embie and losin the other although i ultimately did mc   u dont have to have the same end result as me and i remember others bein in a similar position with good outcomes , unfortunately for us it wasnt meant to be that time but im back on the bandwagon and waiting my golden ticket to start again.     and i'll    that all goes well for u

lastchancer best of luck with ur tx   hope u dont mind me askin but was wonderin if ur short timeframe is because ur on the high dose which i've been told i'll be gettin next time? on my last tx i started the nasal spray on 27th oct, injections on 1st dec with ec on 13th dec (7wks in total)

to all the other ladies at the various stages of the process best of luck


----------



## lastchancer

ababyb, dont mind at all - as you can prob tell from my posts i'm a little bit of a know it all - in the best of intentions of coure lol - yes me and DH were both convinced last cycles where longer than 5 wks but cant find old schedules so we are putting it down to the higher meds as there is more of a risk of OHSS on this. 

Sparkly - at my appointment the nurse told me i mioght get some light bleeding or brown staining during the 2ww - she said there is nothing they can do except reassure you and advise to keep on taking the gels so continue and try to stay positive until you know for definite.

Hi to everyone else i'm off to help SIL finish moving house 

xxxxx


----------



## Polly19

Hi Everyone,

It's been ages since I last posted and there is just too much to catch up on! I'm so pleased for everyone who has had good or positive news about their treatments or future plans, but my heart goes out to those who have been disappointed or who are struggling to see their way ahead.

I started DR on 2nd May and stims today. Apparently I am on the 'high' dose, so figure out that is why I only DR'ed for 2 weeks and 2 days. First scan on Monday morning with a view to EC on 1st June!

Haven't had too much time to dwell on side effects as my Mum has been in Coronary Care twice since the 2nd May. Thankfully she has been better for the last week, so am hoping that she continues to improve. Hasn't helped the stress levels as I am now trying to catch up with overdue stuff for work and get ahead in preparation for taking time off in a week or so.

It's hard to believe how quickly treatment happens after waiting for so long. It will all be over for us for better or worse by this time next month!

Sending      to all!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Sparkly hope the bleeding has stopped huni. Sending big    and lots of            

Lastchancer great news on your schedule huni, wont be long coming round. Good luck huni.       

Polly good luck with this next tx huni, hoping this is the one. Sorry to hear your mum hasnt been well, i hope she recovers very soon.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. Its just a quick one form me cos i'm wrecked, been visiting my brother and then walking the pup.

Emma xx


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks for all the support girls but the witch has now come full force so I know now that that is it all over for us. We aren't going to go again as we just don't have the money but girls I just want to say keep positive and your baby dreams will come true. 
Our first attempt at icsi in Gcrm was successful and we have a beautiful baby girl who is about to turn 1.  My mum died 3 weeks before she was born and I realised the importance of having family for support and so wanted to give my little one a brother or sister, which just isn't meant to be. I'm not ungrateful and thank god for her everyday and if anything this disappointment just makes me even more aware of how precious she is.
Take care all and I'll still lurk to see how you all get on on your journeys


----------



## lastchancer

Sparklyme i'm so sorry things didnt turn out for you and your DH this time - i know how i felt last cycle when mine came as well day before OTD - even though i had tested a week early and knew it wasnt happenign it was still devastating on the day.

you are right to focus on your DD and take comfort in knowing that family doesnt always mean blood and your DD will have lots of family to lean on through your friends and there are other options if you really want her to have a sibling at home.

remember we are still here if you need a chat, moan or cry even if your no longer on TX 

xxxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Sparkly im so so sorry hun  , cant imagine what your going through and really dont know what to say but im thinking of you and DH.  

Lastchancer - good news about your schedule working in with your hols, im sure you finally glad to be getting started.

MissE - hope your bro is recovering well! 

Polly - im sorry to hear about your mum and i hope she makes a speedy recovery.  Your tx has went quick, im   for you.

Ababyb - hope your well

Jilly - hows things with you, whens your appt with Origin?

Katie - did you get your holiday booked?

Tessyskins, danni, hopewishpray, strawberry - hope your all well.

AFM - still no sign of af


----------



## Jillyhen

Sparkly

So sorry to hear your news hun   

Polly hope your mum gets better soon and out of hospital.

Babdy im for origin on the 16th June which isnt long.. Really to get   in gear and try and lose a bit of weight cant stop eating.

Only have 2 more week and i will be over with my lovely nieces again so excited.

Hello to everyone else

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Sparkly, am really sorry to see your news  . It really is one extreme to the other, either the best feeling in the world or the worst one. 

Babyd, holiday not booked yet. I get so excited just looking so ill prob drag out the search for as long as i can!

Jilly I know how it feels. I cannot stop eating either. The stripes on my t shirt look like wobbly lines cause of my belly. I just keep feelin I deserve some treats heehee 

Polly, good luck with the stimms. 

Tessy and emma, how you getting on?? 

Katie xx


----------



## Tessykins

Sparkly, I'm so sorry love, it's bad news and hard to take, but you seem to have a good outlook, sending you lots of     


I need an AF dance girls, flippin witch hasn't made an appearance yet, phoned rfc today and they told me to phone back on Monday if still no arrival for blood test on Tues.  I could do without the hassle, though I can feel it coming - I usually get af symptoms for about 2 weeks though so when it comes is anyone's guess!

Hope you're all well XXX


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats typical tessy, when you are relying on it, it blinking plays up..

  its comes soon

Katie,

Im so hungry all the time im like a munching monster lol

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Sparkly darling i am so very sorry, it is such difficult news.   Enjoy focusing on your DD, we are all here anytime you want to chat. Thinking of you and your DH.

Tessy here is a wee dance for you huni 

A big hi to all the other ladies, i'll be back later for more personals, must go walk the doggie.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Cheers Misse, knew I could rely on you for a wee dance  , let's hope it'll work!  How's things anyway hun, I see by your ticker you have your lining scan next week - I can't believe how quickly this has all gone, just think in about 2 weeks time you'll be pupo and in about 4 weeks time you'll be celebrating a BFP     

Jilly, I'm the same with the munchies!  I have been so hungry since starting on the spray - I'm not sure if my roaring appetite and the spray are linked, but I'm trying to make myself feel less guilty by blaming my snacking on something else rather than my lack of willpower!  

Babydreams, hope the aul witch hurries up for you too!  Hello to everyone, time for bed for me!


----------



## Moonbeam08

OHHH MIssE ---- lining scan approaching ! OMG I hadnt realised time had moved so fast 

Tessy - I would dance my wee socks off for you and i am doing but 'work' comp wont let me access smiles to show you how rediculous my dance floor skills are..


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

My AF arrived My AF Arrived    .  Got to send my letter back in now, cant believe this is actually happening.  My cycle is normally between 24/28 days to i just write this on the letter?  Also i was going to hand deliver it tomorrow rather than post it, has anyone else done that, is it ok?

Tessy - hope your AF has reared her ugly head too!  

MissE - good luck with the scan, it is going really quick now  

Jilly & Katie you both deserve treats, just enjoy them! 

Sparkly - sending you big   , i hope your ok hun!

Big hi to all other ladies danni, strawberry, polly, lastchancer, heavenli and anyone else ive missed


----------



## plusone

Babydreams if you clinic is rfC they are not open on saturday si i would leave it in monday if I were you as over weekend you do not want to get it lost.

Love to all you cyclers


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks plusone -yes it is RFC, i didnt know they closed on Saturdays so thanks, you have saved me the trip of going over.  Any ideas on what time they open at on Monday morning, im working at 9am but i could leave it in beforehand, not sure if the will be opened that early though?


----------



## lastchancer

Congrats Babydreams knew it wouldnt be long - so 21 days from now you will be starting to DR - they are open at 7am i think as they have appointments booked from 7.30 onwards but a quick call to them will confirm.

Any word on yours Tessykins 

Hi To everyone else - hope everyone enjoys their plans for the weekend 

xxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all today?

Babyd woohoo on af arriving, that is great news.   Wont be long til you are getting going. RFC opens at 7am on monday. Just be careful who you hand it to though. I handed mine in to the receptionist last cycle the day after af started and when they phoned me about starting they gave off that i had left the form in late. Turns out the receptionist didnt pass it on to the appropriate people.   

Tessy hope your af has put in an appearance huni.       I'm doing ok thanks, still a bit narky at times but trying to stay as calm as i can. Scan is next friday morning so hoping my lining is behaving and growing well.

A big hi to all the other ladies, hope you all have a good weekend.

Thanks for all the prayers for my brother ladies, he got home today after his surgery. He is still in a lot of pain and totally exhausted but he is definitely on the mend.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi ladies, yeah baby dreams for the arrival of af     Mine still hasn't come but I can feel it on its way - my (.)(.) are aching  , hope that isn't just a side effect of the spray though.  Really can't be arsed having to go for bloods etc and the last time they did bloods and when levels were low they got me to start the prognova - I always had the impression that my lining wasn't 'fresh' iykwim?  Or maybe I was just being stupid.  Anyway, I would like it to come and start afresh with a nice new lining   

Misse, so glad to hear that your brother is home, that's such a relief for you and will hopefully mean that your stress levels will be at a minimum for et  

BJP, thanks for thinking about me and giving me a wee dance   

Hi lastchancer, plusone, katie, sparkly, jilly, strawberry, polly, ababy and everyone else, hope I haven't missed anyone, am totally wrecked, so glad it's the weekend, but I've work tomorrow so up early again


----------



## Tessykins

Oh Misse, I was meant to ask if you were taking anything like brazil nuts and pineapple juice or if you were doing anything like acupuncture?


----------



## MissE

Tessy really hope af shows up soon huni, it will make you feel better about things if it arrives soon. I'm taking pineapple juice and brazil nuts but not  doing acu this time. I had it every week for eight months with my last 2 cycles and it didnt make a difference so decided this time not to have it.

Emma xx


----------



## ob7

hi girls
today was my otd and we got a bfp
just hope everything is ok from here on in
hope every1 is keeping well
congrats to all bfp and   to bfn


----------



## MissE

Ob7 congrats on your .        Delighted for you huni, hoping you have a happy healthy pregnancy.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Congratulations Ob7 - im so pleased for you, it gives the rest of us hope!


----------



## Tessykins

Oh OB, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!        

I know I've gone overboard with the wee icons, but I can't do the fancy glittery things!!  

Delighted for you hun XX


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girls 

ob congrats honey x

just wanted to ask the girls that have had a freeze all a few questions... 
* what happens at the follow up appt? ours is tuesday afternoon
* my af came yesterday, is this a normal bleed?
* will we find out when fet will be?
* because its a fet will i have 2 embies transferd or does set still apply?

thinking of you all x


----------



## ob7

thanks very much girls
but it still doesnt seem real
im just  that everything is ok


----------



## ababyb

hi ladies hope u all had a nice wknd

ob7 hugh congrats on the bfp i'm   for u heres to a healthy pregnancy for u and a string of bfp for everyone else  

lastchancer thanks for the quick reply to my query   im hopin my next tx will be of short duration    

hope everyone else is keepin well

afm was workin all wknd   but dp did take a call from rfc to say im good to go in june     af arrived today and early   so i have to phone to see if i complete the forms for today as day 1 or see if its goin to be drawn out to july which is when im likely to have my next day 1. keepin my fingers crossed i get the response i want to hear lol


----------



## lastchancer

Congratulatiosn OB7 lots of sticky vibes projected your way for a happy pregnancy.

Ababyb hope the say you can get started now and not have to wait for another month.

MissE glad to hear your Bro is well - hopes for a speedy recovery 

check in with eveyone later - must dash to get ready for work 

xxxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Ob7 thats fab news!!! Congratulations  

Sparkly, how are things with you today pet?? 

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Congrats ob7 delighted for you   

Sparkly how are you

Jillyhen


----------



## Polly19

Hi Everyone. 
Had first scan this am at 8:30. Only one follicle to be seen in one ovary   . To phone RFC at 4pm to find out results of blood test and get new higher doses for stimms. We're very disappointed, but hoping that a higher dose does the job. This process is so full of hurdles you have to get through! Trying to prepare ourselves for a poor outcome but also trying to be positive att he same time, to try to get through it. So have raided Tesco's for Cura Heat pads and more pineapple juice in hope.

Hope you're not all getting blown away by the wind out there.


----------



## Moonbeam08

Polly - the wait to hear the blood results is HORRENDOUS. I had a similar experience early Jan (my EC was on the 6th) so you could look back and follow my story from first scan through to EC - At my first scan they only could see one on one side adn 2 on teh other..... like you i had my bloods taken and shed tears that day when i got the results back. They upped the dose to 300 but it didnt make a difference to my numbers but it encouraged the ones i did have to grow.

You never expect to not make it to EC but at my final scan (despite the other 2 docs being reassuring and postitive) the consultant at teh final scan was going to cancel my cycle as i only had one on one side and 2 on the other.. (he couldnt even find the lonely one that final scan) Thankfully I asked him whose decision it was whether or not we got to proceed to EC and he siad ultimatly its yours but He warned me that There might not even be an egg in each and that I had to prepare for that if i did go to EC. when you have no numbers i guess Its his job to prepare you for the possiblity that there might be no eggs I suppose but hell that hurt. 

It was our only NHS shot so we talked it over with the doc and he said pending that our bloods are favourable for mature follies we could go ahead. So we did i prayed for 1-2 eggs and got 2.. both fertilised, both got put back and both implanted. One of those stopped developing early on but the other is not my wiggly worm in my tummy. Please dont let number or lack of them upset you. I tried to take heart that it was quality over quantity at the time but struggled to believe that. I Was just so grateful to get to EC that anything else was a bonus after that. 

Ironically the consultant who was going to cancel my cycle did my ET and told I thanked him for giving us the chance to go to EC and he told me then that he was glad we did. Dont dispere or give up. Drink lots of water, heat on your tummy and lots of milk 
as well


----------



## Polly19

Thanks, BJP, it is really a rollercoaster! 

Your advice has helped, heat is on, am going to get a glass of milk to drink while waiting to phone them. Ironically I have a really achy abdomen today - just a grumbling achiness - if I didn't know better I'd say it was AF pain, maybe the old ovaries are being disturbed!


----------



## lastchancer

Polly try stay positive - if they are upping you to 300 then they must be confident that thay can imporve things so keep heart and will pray for you.

BJP - congrats on your wiggly worm and good to hear sucess from such a shaky start 

xxxxx


----------



## Polly19

Lastchancer, thanks for your encouragement. Just phoned RFC and they are upping me to 225iu every day and rescan on Thursday am. So we shall wait and see if that makes the difference!


----------



## Katie789

Polly, things can change very very quickly. On the fri I had seven follies, by monday I had fifteen. The increase and heat should def help. 

Katie


----------



## lastchancer

i'm starting on 375 so there is plenty of room for increase if the need arises but as Katie says keep the heat on and the enery up - hoping to hear good news on your next scan xxx

ps - do i start applying heat now for wait until i'm stimming ??


----------



## sparklyme

Congratulations ob7 on ur Bfp  

Girls thanks for asking about me.  I'm still no further on. Tested on Sunday and got BFP 1-2 weeks, tested this morning and got BFP 3+ weeks But I'm still bleeding only it is starting to lighten. I called Rfc and they said to test again once I stop bleeding but in the mean time if I have dizziness or abdominal pain or pain in my shoulder to call them immediately.  My head is fried. I reckon they suspect I'm having a miscarriage or maybe ectopic. Thought they might have brought me in to do bloods


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well. Hopefully no-one has blown away with all that wind outside.

Sparkly i am     the bleeding settles and your BFP is a sticky one huni. Your wee head must be pickled with all this uncertainty. 

Lastchancer when do you start huni? Hopefully you dont have too much longer to wait. 

Katie how ar you doing lovely? 

Polly keep your chin up huni,     the increased dose does the trick. As the other ladies have said get the heat on your tummy. Have everything crossed for you.       

Tessy how are you getting on huni? When do you start the hrt? 

BJP hello lovely lady, how are you and that little baba doing? 

Jilly hope you are well, shouldnt be too long til your consult with origin, hope it all goes well and you can get started again very soon. 

ababyb hope you can start with this af and not have to wait another month.      

Babyd how are you doing huni? 

Ob congrats again huni, it will start to sink in soon enough. 

Danni how are you feeling huni? So glad you didnt have to wait too long for your review. At your appointment the doc will get you to sign forms for FET, he will discuss how many to thaw, they will probably advise thawing 4 or 5 initially cos not all embies survive freezing and thawing. You wont get a date for FET but you will get and idea of when you can hopefully start. This af is not counted as a normal bleed, it is your withdrawal bleed. I'm not sure what they do now but when i had my 2 previous FETs last year i was allowed 2 put back provided they thawed well. Hope this answers some of your questions and hope all goes well on tuesday and you dont have too long to wait. 

AFM all going well so far, still a bit cranky at times but think we are all allowed a few cranky moments now and again.  Just have to see what the scan brings on friday, hopefully my lining is behaving itself though.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Oh Sparkly, God love you, that's such a head wrecker - did you ask them if they would do bloods for you though it sounds that if the pee stick has gone from reading 1-2 weeks to 3+ weeks pregnant in the space of a day that your hcg levels are rising?  I don't know what to say to pet as I don't want to get your hopes up yet but, at the same time, it's hard not to hope.  I really hopw that this is a wee miracle happening for you love    

Lastchancer, I'm not sure about when to start heating your tum - I only did it when I was taking the stimms.

Polly      that the increased dose will do the trick - that was a lovely positive story from BJP - I hope the same happens for you  

Hi Katie, have you booked a hol yet?

Ababy, glad to see that you're good to go!

Ob, are you still on     

Danni, I can hardly remember our follow up after freeze all but basically the doc signed us up straight away for fet  and we agreed on the amount of embies we would defrost - we agreed to start off with four and then, if they weren't great quality, to defrost as many as was needed in order to get the most viable - we ended up thawing 5 to get two good quality ones.  They put two back - think this is what they do for all fets.  I can't remember the exact timescale, but, as our e/c was at end of Jan, I think follow up app was in March and I started DR more or less very soon after that - I remember DRing for ages!  Anyway, we had et on 12th May.  I really don't know if the procedure has changed in anyway - I kust hope that it all works out for you   

Misse, how's things pet - not long now till your lining scan - it's getting really exciting now   

Well girls, af still hasn't made an appearance even though I would have bet the house on it arriving last week    I contacted the rfc today and I've to go for scan and bloods on Wednesday to see what's happening.  I really hope that it comes in the meantime.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well X


----------



## Tessykins

Sparkly, I just found this on a FET thread, I know your situation is not exactly the same as this one, but it might make you feel a wee bit better about things  

 dippymoo86 
Jr. Member
















 
Posts: 30
250 credits
View Inventory
Send Money To dippymoo86
Bubbles 50
Click to Blow 
Gender:




















Re: Got my period, but got a Positive on my test « *Reply #1 on:* 28/04/11, 14:39 » 
Quote
 Hiya, Just thought i would tell you a lil positive story of a woman i know. She Had Ive and has a massive bleed and assumed it was her period ( also had a BFN) a week after she felt unwell so her husband made her do another test and low and behold BFP! Shes had a few bleeds on and off and was put on bed rest by CARE but is currently 20+ weeks with a healthy bubba! 
Please try to stay positive and get lots of rest. My bosses daughter also had a couple of bleeds and she is now mummy to a gorgeous baby boy!
fingers crossed
kay x


----------



## sparklyme

Tessy thanks for this. Am trying to stay positive but also don't want to build my hopes up.  Am goin to take it easy over the next few days and what will be will be. Thanks for the  

Hope the   rears her head for ya and all goes well for you on Wednesday  

Dee


----------



## lastchancer

Sparkly this is fantastic news and i really hope and pray your levels continue to rise - will say a prayer for you and your DH that little bubba sticks and wait with baited breath for more good news 

xxxxxx

goodnight to all away for row with DH now 
xxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Sparkly - Im so sorry you havent been able to enjoy the joy of those magic 2 lines yet. When I tested I tested weekly with Clearblue and it was comforting to see the levels go up. I had a masssive head pickle as I tested 5 mornings in a row after my first positive and the lines went fainter in the middle. I was UP THE WALL thinking they were dropping and that LO wasnt sticky. I wonder now because they saw 2 sacs did the levels drop as the 2nd baby stopped developing only to pick up again? I wonder is it possible that you might have had 2 implant but one didnt make it and that is what is causing the bleed. I dont want to get your hopes up but the fact that your levels are increasing is very encouraging. I know you may never get to the cause of it but Im hoping you have a nice sticky one in there with you. Im puzzled as to why the hospital is making you wait as its a simple blood test that is repeated after 48 hours to check for doubling in levels so why not get the process started and ease your mind? I went along to my local EPU and they agreed to do HCG monitoring for me until I could be scanned. This was the only way to discover how the pregnancy was progressing. tests only tell you 'yes' or 'no' but dont give any indication as to whats really happening..only bloods can do that.  I will be thinking about you and keeping an eye for your updates when you can celebrate your BFP good and proper xoxo

Last Chancer - with both my cycles i used curaheat pads and kept them on from the moment i woke until the next morning when i changed for a new one. I used them every day of stimms right up until EC. Dont apply any heat after ET but keep your feet up and warm so your body directs blood to the organs and not to the extremities - promoting healthy blood flow to the ole uterus. Thats what the acupuncturist told me xoxo

Polly - good luck with the dose increase hun xoxo

Jilly - the waiting about is the killer hun - hold on in there

MissE - OMG re your brother.. I didnt know or else i would have been on the text like wildfire.. OMG OMG OMG. I hope you are ok and if your lining doesnt behave itself i shall come and beat the lining out of itself lol xoxoxo (in the nicest possible sense) iykwim lol xoxox


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks bjp   which hospital did you attend epu at? My local is craigavon. Do you think it is worth giving them a ring? I'm imagining I have every symptom of an ectopic pregnancy now and I think it's only because they told me what to watch out for  

I see you are over the half way mark now. Time will fly and you'll have that little baba in your arms x


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Sparkly - god your having a hard time of it, all i can say is im   for you.  I hope that little baba is sticking in there.  

Lastchancer - hows things with you?

MissE - hows your bro, hope he is on the mend! 

Tessy - how are you feeling, hope your AF has showed up today?

Polly - im send you some  , hope the upped dosage and heat works for you! 

Big hi to Jilly, danni, katie, ob7 and any other lovely ladies ive missed!  

AFM - my friend had her baby and i nearly cried when i got the text message, so so happy for her to have a health bubba but crying inside that i wish it was me


----------



## Moonbeam08

sparkly - My local was craigavon as well. I would phone them first. I know that the fertility midwives who run the clininc in the early hours for IUI patients did mine for me and were able to because I was on their 'books' if that makes sense as i had been treated there since 2008. Im not sure about the general EPU if you havent been with them before but there is no harm in asking !


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

We have been a busy lot posting.. 

Sparkly im sure your head is fried hopw the wee bub stays.. 

Bjp how are you?

Im actually not vey impatient at the min for some reason, we had been trying ourselves and i would normally get ovulating pains which last for 2-3 days but havent had them since the bfn so dunno what the craic is.. I shudve bought the ovulating kits.. We tried when i thought i shud be..    is due this weekend   

Hello to evryone else by the time i repied i cudnt remember all the names!!

Jilyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Sparkly i think the craigavon EPU is on tues mornings - on my first cycle after getting BFP then starting to bleed they wouldnt scan me at casualty as said they wouldbnt see anything that early and to come back to the EPU in the morning but i never went up.

still keeping all crossed for you.

BJP thanks for tip - my DH will prob have heart attack if i tell him i'm buying another suggested help aid as i have 2 hot water bottles at home but any thing i can do will be worth it 

polly you get that higher dose yet ? 

babyd you get a letter yet ?

tessy any sign of the witch?

jilly just enjoy the trying and deal with all else when it comes - you've been tru a lot and deserve to relax

hi to everyone else 

AFM - feelign a bit paranoid re the spray as sometimes i runs down back of throat or out nose but other times nothing so worried not taking it right - i'm gonna mark the bottle after each spray now so i can see it going down - ans yes i know thats a bit OCD lol


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls,

Sparkly, how's things?  I hope you get some peace of mind soon love   

Last C - I know what you mean about paranoia!  I'm the same, I question everything in relation to the meds - am I taking it right?  Did I remember the last dose etc etc    Head wrecker!

Hello to everyone else   

Well girls, I can safely say that the DR is taking its toll!  I had the worst night's sleep last night due mostly to anxiety.  I suffer from anxiety anyway and had to take medication for it but had to come off it for fet.  I don't know if any of you have ever had this or if you've had a panic attack but it's a truly horrible feeling.  I've been feeling bad all day and had a look at the side effects of suprecur which say that it can cause anxiety too.  It's a flippin  nightmare!  Oh, and af still hasn't made an appearance, actually feel less premenstrual that I did last week!  Girls, I'm so sorry for the whole 'poor me' post.  

I hope that the rest of you are doing well XX


----------



## sparklyme

Hi all hope you's are all well.  Rang Rfc as I was worrying so much. They said to come down if only for peace of mind. The doc scanned me and said I have definitely shed the lining of my womb so she thinks I have had a miscarriage. She did bloods just in case it's ectopic but she doesn't think so. So have to call tomorrow to see what the levels are. Am so gutted though I new in my heart that I hadn't worked. The nurses were really lovely and sympathised with me but not at all patronising.


----------



## Tessykins

Oh Sparkly   This has been such a tough ride for you - as if tx isn't bad enough.  I'm sorry hun


----------



## Katie789

Oh sparkly, I really hope they are wrong and that one of your wee embies has stuck. Im sure you dont know what to think or do. You keep your feet up and the rest of us will get on our knees and pray and beg that it works out  

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Sparkly

Im    that the they are wrong.. I really hope the wee bub has stuck   .

As Katie has said put your feet up and rest 
Jillyhen x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girls 

oh sparkly i am so very sorry you are having such a bad time, such a cruel road were on x

misse im also sorry to hear about your brother, hope he gets well soon x

Tessy i used to have panic attacks, they are truly awful, i always thought i was dying, thinking of you x
  
lastchancer that happened to me lots aswell, try not to worry x

oh babyd you must be getting excited now x

big hellos to everyone else, my heads away today

afm- had follow up with prof mc clure earlier, started off well, signed for fet and was told to ring up and i could get started on next af.
i asked about my abnormal mass so i was scaned to be told that my tubes had decended and were in a bad way, way worse than before, i also have hydro  was advised to have my tubes removed before anymore treatment but could go ahead with fet if i want but there is a good chance it wouldnt work cause of the hydro. we decided to have the tubes removed as they are causing me so much pain, during sex (tmi sorry) we also found out that an infection i had shortly after giving birth has caused my infertility, it went undetected for ages, so 8 years later i get the truth. it will be next year before i finally have my fet, not exactly what i was hoping for today but nothing about this journey is easy as each of us know 

thankyou all for your support dont think i could have done it without you ç


----------



## sparklyme

Aw danni really sorry about your news   

Think we need some good news on here. Hopefully you girls getting ready to cycle will bring lots of bfps


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

sparkly darling i am so sorry, you really have had a rough ride. I am        so very much that they are wrong and one little bub has stuck. Thinking of you and sending big hugs.    

Danni i am sorry to hear your news, not what you need to hear. Tx is hard enough without all the setbacks. I hope all goes well with the op when it happens and then fingers crossed all will be ready or FET when the time comes.   Keep in touch and let us know how things are going.

Tessy you poor thing. I have never suffered from panic attacks myself but i have seen quite a few working in the hospital and they are frightening for the individual. I hope things settle down and you feel better soon. That af had better hurry up, here is another wee dance to help it along.

Lastchancer dont worry huni, it seems to happen to most people. It either runs down your throat or down your nose.......nasty stuff, but it is definitely working. 

BJP hope you and baba are good. My brother is doing really well thanks huni, it has been a tough month but hopefully now he is on the mend.  

A big hi to all the other ladies, hope you are all well. Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all, 

Thought I would join this thread as I am waiting on AF to start my first ICSI cycle. All and any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tessykins

Danni, I'm sorry that things have become more complicated than what you thought - it is such a long journey and I really hope that it won't be too much longer for you, hopefully the time will fly by and the docs will sort everything out for you    

Heavenli - welcome, there's a lot going on here and you'll get plenty of advice  

Sparkly - hope you're ok hun  

Misse, not long now till your scan     Yeah, the old anxiety is hideous but I feel better now     Still no sign of af so I'm for the RFC at 7.30 tomorrow   Will get bloods and scan done; I'm not a happy camper as I would have bet my life on it coming last week as my boobs were aching and I felt crampy.  Now, I feel nothing - Typical!   I'm hoping they'll give me something to get me started but I've a feeling that it'll put my fet date back a week or two as I was supposed to start taking prognova on Thursday.  I really don't mind too much if it's delayed by a week cos that would bring my otd into my summer hols.  Sure, whatever will be will be

Hello to everyone!  I'm hitting the sack now as I've to get up at such an ungodly hour tomorrow


----------



## Polly19

Sparkly - thinking and    for you and hoping you find the strength to get through the next few days until things become clearer. This whole process puts you through the wringer  .

Danni - sorry to hear about your delay, hopefully the time will pass quickly and the end result will be worth all the waiting  .

Lastchancer - I know what you mean, I was scared to breathe or blow my nose. I even sprayed one spray onto a tissue to see how much liquid was in a dose to be sure it wasn't dripping back out (lol). I get a bitter taste in my throat about 10 minutes after I spray - I figure then that some must be getting absorbed on the way there!

Hi to everyone else on the thread as well - 

I am on the higher dose now - back for a second scan on Thursday am so am hoping for better news. Feel like something is happening as have had aching dragging type pains in lower abdomen (a bit like period cramps) since lunchtime yesterday. We shall see.


----------



## lastchancer

such busy bees we all are on here ! 

Sparkly sorry to hear scan results hoping this is a false reading and hope will prevail 

DaniD - bad news re FET but at least you now have an ans why this has happended and better to wait and give your snowbabies the best chance you can - not that makes you feel anybetter now i know 

Heavenli welcomoe over from other thread - hope you get started soon and any more questions fire away 

BabyD not be long now till your on the DR

Polly sounds good that your starting to feel thing now on this higher dose - fingers crossed for lots of follies at the next scan 

TessyK  hope all went ok at RFc this morning 

Hi to everyone else - will try get more personals done later - if i dont get this housework done and get to work on time i'll have not hubby or job by then end of the month lol 

xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girlies

Busy busy wee thread this is and lots to catch up on.

Firstly Sparkly im so sorry hun, i do hope they are wrong and a little bubba is hanging in there, like the rest of the ladies say, get plenty of rest, im thinking of you.  

Danni - im so sorry to hear your news too, i do hope the time goes quickly and you get your op and get sorted before you get to transfer your lovely snowbabies.  Time will fly for you  

Lastchancer - hows the spraying going for you, any better?

Polly - sounds like somethings happening down there for you, hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow.  

Tessy - how'd your scan go today?  

MissE - Glad you brother is on the mend.  How are you keeping?  

Heavnli - welcome my little cycle buddie  

Jilly - hows things with you, not long now til your back over to see your beautiful nieces.

AFM - no letter yet.  Im assuming if ive to start 21 days after my AF arrived, that would me i would be starting meds on Friday 10th June, i suppose my appt will be sometime that week?  Is that the way it works?  

Big hello to anyone ive missed!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi all

ANother busy morning on the thread..

Dannii sorry to hear your news, hopefully your op will come soon 

Sparkly, any news yet?  

Hope everyone who is goin for scans get the news they wanted.

Sorry im not naming everyone ive logged on quickly at work and after having a really bad morning im quicly munching my lunch..

Will log on later to see how everyone is

Jillyhen


----------



## sparklyme

Well my Saga continues. I have to go back tomorrow to have bloods done again so blood test was obviously still showing a positive pregnancy. Think they do bloods again to see if hcg is rising or dropping so hopefully tomorrows test will let me know what's happening one way or the other

Hope ur well Jilly

Hoping ur letter comes soon babyd. This whole thing is just a waiting game

Hi lastchancer hope dr is goin ok

Hope scan goes well tomorrow polly

Tessy how'd ur scan go

Hi to misse and danni and anyone else I've missed. Sorry if I got any of this wrong but have a head like a sieve


----------



## Tessykins

God almightly Sparkly, the saga really does continue!!!  I really, really hope there's a wee sticky beany in there hun - a wee fighter who just doesn't want to let go     Please God this all turns out good and I hope and pray for increased levels tomorrow and some good news    

Well, all systems are kinda go for me!  Had scan this morn and my lining is thin and doc said that if blood test comes back ok I've to start the prognova tomorrow.  I got home and low and behold I had some light bleeding, I just thought it was a wee bit of breakthrough bleeding after having the scan done.  So I phoned clinc at 2pm to see if I could start tabs tomorrow and was told that everything was fine so start tomorrow as planned.  Anyway, bleeding has got heavier and now feels like an af - I'm not sure if I should start prognova tomorrow now - will have to phone them tomorrow again to see.  The course of tx never runs smoothly!   On a brighter note, lost another 1lb at SW so a chocolately treat is in store for me tonight!

Hope everyone's doing well XXX


----------



## Jillyhen

Om sparkly

Def a wee one sticking in there.. Really hope you get good news tomoro

Tessy you are thru the mill 2, what does the prognova do?


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, 

Sparkly darling you really are going through it.    I really am praying hard that there si a sticky wee bean in there determined to meet his/her mama.          

Tessy huni, nothing is ever straight forward. Great news that you got the go ahead, hoping it is af and everything goes smoothly from here on in.           

Jilly how are you lovely, hope you are well.  

Baby they are not that quick sending out appointment letters, you will probably only get it closer to the date you are due to start. Hopefully the time will pass quickly.   I'm doing ok thanks huni.

Lastchancer did you get your housework done? You can come over to mine anytime to do housework.   Hope the sprays are going better for you.

Polly hope the higher dose does the trick, it sounds good that you have some twinges. Good luck for your scan.       

Heavenli welcome to the thread huni, the ladies are lovely and very supportive. Good luck with your upcoming tx.       

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey miss e

Im good thanks how are you doin?

Babdy you will prob only get a weeks notice to go and get your drugs and schedule.


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Jilly - i thought so, just impatient waiting on it arriving but i know it will come soon.
Hows things with you, when are you away to see your nieces again?

Sparkly - any more news, im   for you  

Tessy - did you ring RFC?

MissE - glad your well! 

Heavenli - any sign of that af yet?

Big hello to  danni, katie, polly and anyone else ive missed!


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, I phoned the RFC and nurse said that old lining is shedding and I've to start prognova today - can't remember who asked but prognova is to thicken up lining of womb for the et.  I'm glad I'm having af now as it means that all old lining will be gone so my wee embies will have a nice fresh one to get snuggled into    If everything goes according to plan the ET will be tomorrow fortnight    

Misse, are you all set for your scan tomorrow?  Here's hoping for a nice thick lining   

Baby d, hope that letter comes soon.

Sparkly, any more word from the rfc?

Hello to everyone - hope you're all well X


----------



## Jillyhen

Tessy it was me

Sorry for being nosey.. Im sure your glad.

Babdy we are over next week as we have a family wedding so staying with them on the wed nite heading to Ascot for the wedding and back up on the monday and staying again for 2 nites. My hubby hasnt met the girls yet i think he will be a wee bit emotional. And i have just booked flights to go over in July its my birthday present from mum and dad.

Any news Sparkly?  

Hello to everyone else.. My head is up in the clouds dont know if im coming or goin at the min


----------



## gillipepper

Hi all

Quick note, finally got a reply from the email i sent rfc.  They have sent me a letter for July's details.  Looks like i'm starting again in July.  Scary.

Gx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Girls,

logging on at work again so will have to br brief - so many on the thread now will make an attempt at personals:

BabyD - yes it will the be wk before you start that you will get scheduling appointment so not too long to wait 
JillyH - a double nice trip then - getting to see your wee neices and going to wedding - have fun and hope you get grreat weather 
GilliP - good tohear you will be starting again soon - good luck 
Tessykins - glad all went well and you are able to get started on the Prognova - quick question - is this for FET's as not heard of it before
MissE - yea managed to get the hoover and a duster roudn and throw dishes in the washer and clothes in the machine - of course was late to work but somthing had to give lol 
Polly - hows the higher dose treating you? did you get your scan yet?
DaniD - how you feeling now after the bombshell dropped ?
Sparkly - how you holding up ? when you back at hospital again?
Heavenli - not long now till your on the road 

if i;ve missed any1 out i;m sorry and hope your doing well 

AFM - spray goign ok but am really tired and have bad headaches plus - WARNING TMI - my nipples are extremely sensitve and standing to attention permantly - is this normal ?


----------



## Polly19

Hi Everyone,
Just a quick update - will try to do personals later. Dr Williamson did my scan this morning and found 5 follicles (3 on the left and 2 on the right). So we are happier today. Back up on Sunday for another scan and to stay on the higher dose of stimms until then. Keeping up with the heat, fluids and protein in the meantime!


----------



## ineen

Hello Everyone,

I've been lurking for a while now and following each of your stories, what a long road this has been for all of you. I know I dont know any of you personally but I pray for everyone walking this road and waiting patiently for it to be their turn.

Afm - I started d/r end of April and started my injections today with e/c hopefully on June 07th, nervous and excited all in one. I read somewhere something about pineapple juice and brazil nuts and using heat pads, can anyone enlighten me as to what you use these for.

I hope for someday soon for everyone's wishes and dreams to come true

Lastchancer just seen your last post and the spray did the same to me - not sure if this is normal ro not but I hope so


----------



## ineen

Polly 19, what time you there at on Sunday, I'm also up for my 1st scan at 9.55am


----------



## lastchancer

welcome ineen and good luck with your cycle - glad to know its seems to be normal - i dont rememebr havign any side effects last 2 times so hopefully this will be a sign of a more positive result !


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Another quick one, have just checked emails again and have another reply from the rfc, different person, telling me that I have been reactivated and will hear in 1 to 2 months.  very confused now.  Good luck to everyone off to shop now

Gx


----------



## Katie789

Hi all,

Havent posted in a few days but have been nipping on every so often to see how you are all doing. Am still laptopless and its sooo hard to keep up on phone. The numbers of cyclers is growing again, im finding it hard to keep up and wish it was me!!! Although I only want to do it again if its gonna be a bfp  

Gillip I was about to say fab news about getting started again but whats that second email from rfc all about!?!?!?

Sparkly, how you doin, have you had second test results?

Polly thats great news about the follies, such a turnaround.

Danni, am sorry you have to wait for your fet, but if it increases your chances it will be so worth it.

Tessy, emma, lastc, ineen I really hope theres a run of bfps from you lot. 

Babyd and heavenli youll be getting started soon and we'll be cheering you on!  

Jilly, how lovely to have those trips booked to see your wee nieces. Did you ever get your review and idea of private list times at rfc 

Hope havent forgotten anyone. Hope you all have great weekend planned.

Katie xx


----------



## sparklyme

I def can't keep up with y'all   too much happenin and my brain is turning to mush.

Here goes.  Hi Katie, tessy, Jilly, lastchancher, polly, babydreams, danni, misse, heavenli

Gillip that emails is strange I would email back incase they have taken you off the list accidentally or something

Welcome ineen

Good news on the lining tessy and gettin started  

Got bloods done and nurse called me late afternoon to say that levels have risen and they want me in again tomorrow to have another scan done.  She also said that is not necessarily bad so now I'm grasping at the little bit of hope that we still have a little baba hanging on here somewhere tucked in snug and out of site but only time will tell so here's   maybe miracles do happen. Thanks for all the   and   

Sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## ineen

Thanks for the warm welcome.... How do uz remember everyone's names...lol I'm confused....lol  
Sparklyme ~ I so hope you get a positive outcome, I will keep you in my     
Gilliepepper ~ they deactivated me but it was at my request cause my dh was in a motorbike accident and they said all I had to do was contact them when I was ready and they would reactivate it again, I would phone them ~ hope this helps, this road is hard enough without all the confusion they cause
To everyone else sorry I don't know all your names or where you are at with treatment, but I really hope it works
Irene


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all....

Just a little NON update! STILL NO AF!!!! Cracking up but sure what can I do!!!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## gillipepper

Morning all,
Just re read last post. Meant to put reactivated. Predicted text on. Going to email them again to see exactly what is happening. Doubt we are going to get away this summer. Had better go and get sorted for work.

Gx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Jilly - happy days on the wedding and getting to see your nieces trip, you hubby will love them as soon as he sees them too, it will be hard but i bet he adores them.  Hope you have a lovely time.

Lastchancer - hope your side affects are too bad, it'll be worth it in the end  

Heavenli - you must be cracking up, i know i would be, i hope it comes soon, so you can get started.  Have they given you any instructions as to what you do if it doesnt show?  

Gilli - i hope you ok, lets hope your starting July.  Hopefully you get some good news from them.  

Ineen - welcome to the tread, you'll get to know everybody soon enough and the girls on here are great, we are like a proper we family, i love it!  Good luck with the rest of your tx.  

Sparkly - i hope its good news for you, its looking good keep  .  I will work out! 

Katie - hope you get your laptop fixed soon, i dont know what id do if i didnt have access to FF.

Polly - congratulations on the follies, im   they keep growing for you and good luck for Sundays scan.  

Tessy - glad you can finally get started also, two weeks will fly in for you and you'll be PUPO soon - with a BFP soon after  

MissE - hope your well.

AFM - Got my letter  , there it was on the mat when i arrived home  , i tore it opened like id just got a golden ticket in charlie and the choclate factory  .  So my appt is for Wednesday 8th June, ive got to collect the drugs from the pharmacy beforehand.  Question for you ladies - do i just go to the pharmacy and give my name, will they just know what to give me?  It says on the letter got to pharmacy beforehand.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

Hope everyone is well

whoop whoop babdy

You just call in and give your name and you will be handed a green bag of goodies and then head to the rfc and the nurse will give you your schedule to read thru and then call you in to explain all.

Sparkly fingers crossed that wee rascal is holding on tight.

I have emailled the rfc again to see what the craic is with the waiting list as jo-ley got her letter in to start and she signed the month before me..

Ineen welcome..

Polly good news on the follies x

Gillip hopefully you will get the proper answer.

My af is due and ive been having cramps on and off i just hope it comes now as i dont want it when im away..  Was very weepy last nite cried at nana dying in the royal family..  

Hello to everyone else im on the work computer and wanted a quick nosey!!

Im away back to work trying to get a lot cleared up before im off on my holidays

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Jillyhen

a wee update girlies

Ive got a quick reply from the rfc, we cant be reactivated on the list until we have our review in July so fingers crossed we ont have to wait that long.

I have replied back asking how long should be after review.

Im just hoping its not 2 long, im back to normal after the last lot of drugs lol

Jillyhen


----------



## ineen

Babydreams ~ Thanks for the warm welcome ~ CONGRATULATIONS on getting your letter the next bit will fly now and yes you do just go straight to the pharmacy, give them your name and they will have all your stuff ready in a bag for you. I'm on private treatment so I had to pay at this point for the drugs as well. Give yourself an extra half hour as sometimes the pharmacy can be busy.

Gilliepepper ~    you'll get sorted soon
Sparklyme ~ Hope today you get more good news      
Polly ~   that them follies keep growing
Lastchancer ~ my dh told me I was   whilst d/r but it seems to have settled now I'm stimming and I only started them yesterday so they seem to kick in quite quickly, hang on in there    

Jilly ~ hope you have a lovely time  and your letter arrives soon too, hope the  plays nice and doesn't ruin your holidays,   that they will start your tx as soon as ur reactivated

Heavenli ~ It's horrible waiting    it comes soon for you

afm ~ I'm on my 2nd day of stimming up at RFC for my 1st scan on Sunday morning, funny I've been down this road 3 times before but I think I have mentally blocked out what happens next...  

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Babyd they told me to ring them if it isnt here by next week and they will scan me and do bloods and then maybe start me anyway.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks ineen

I really hope its quick but give me time to get weight off..

Ive had this fear that i will never have a baby..

Fingers crossed heavenli


----------



## gillipepper

Hi 

Jillyhen - we were told when had are review it would be 3 months before we would hear after being rectivated. 

I'm going to email the rfc next as one email said that we should get a letter in the next couple of days so will give them that and pester them next week, i think they are proably sick of my emails.

ing for everyone .

gx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gillip

If they are sick of yours, what do they not think when they see mine coming up lol.

If thats the case it would be oct then


----------



## gillipepper

The way this year has flowen in already, oct isn't that far away.  lol


----------



## Polly19

Jilly - hope you enjoy the wedding and seeing your nieces. Hopefully you will hear back soon from RFC, October will come round soon! We signed on the self funded list in April last year, so it will be interesting to find out where we are on the list too, if and when we need to jump back on this old rollercoaster. Heard nothing about it since signing as the NHS place turned up first for us.

Lastchancer - hope the side effects aren't that bad.

Heavenli - hope you can get started soon - it's hard when the days pass and you see no progress.

Gilli - You will be looking forward to July!

Ineen - Welcome to the thread. We're up on Sunday between quarter to and half nine - they didn't give us a particular time over the phone - just said to call up then. Babydreams - it's great to get to that stage - you really feel it's happening. Enjoy collecting your big green bag of goodies!
Sparkly - I'm really praying that you will soon get positive news!

Katie , Tessykins and MissE - hope you are well.
AFM - Still focusing on making sure I am drinking enough, taking enough protein, keeping warm and trying to stay positive! The discomfort has settled, just the occaisional sharp twinge. Am taking some time off work from today, so hopefully will be able to relax. Have picked up a bad dose of the cold - thanks to DH - so am adding tissues and Olbas Oil to the mix! Trying to hold off on taking too much Paracetamol just now.


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks for the info ladies - just have to wait until 8th June then nothing else for me to do, wont be long coming in.  Got a big night out this weekend as im celebrating my 30th Birthday early, its not til June but i wont be able to drink then so im taking advantage now and going to have a few cocktials.

Hope you all have a brilliant weekend


----------



## Tessykins

Yeah Baby D - so happy that your letter finally arrived - enjoy those cocktails and celebrate the beginning of a new journey  

Yeah Polly to you too on those wee follys growing - hope there's more on Sun and you get a good wee crop - when's e/c?

Ineen, welcome to you, I think you do tend to forget/ block out everything!  Good luck for your first scan on Sun - I see by your signature that you've had a successful FET - you don't know how much hope that gives me as I'll be having my second FET on the 10th June!

Hi Jilly, Gilly, Heavenli, Katie, Lastchancer and everyone else. X

Misse, how did your scan go?  Hope everything went well.

Sparkly, how was scan pet?  Hope it's good news. X


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Is there room for 1 more on this rollercoaster? I am due to start DR on Sunday for our 2nd ICSI tx. Some of you lovely ladies I remember from before, but I look forward to getting to know you all.

I look forward to chatting with you.

xx


----------



## ineen

Tessykins ~ Yes I've had 2 fet's and I have a 6 year old running round to prove that sometimes our dreams do come true, and I'm sure 2011 will be your year    
Welcome Irish Daffodil ~ like you I'm new to here and these ladies have made me more than welcome to hop aboard, like you I am on my 2nd ICSI tx. I   that it works for both of us.
Jilly hen ~ you poor thing   I think we have all been there, but I'm proof that it can and does happen, keep the faith we tried for 14 years before we got our wee bubba.
Babydreams ~ sounds like a smart idea, go and have a good blow out  

I have a question for anyone that can help, both times I've had e/c done I have ohss, is there anything I can do to prevent this from happening again, I already feel like I have a heavy sensation in my lower stomach/ovary area and I've only had 2 injections.
Polly ~ not sure why we got a specific time maybe you'll see me I'm blonde and dh is going bald   his words not mine


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

IrishD welcome back huni, so glad to hear you will be starting again very soon.  

Ineen good luck with stimms  . You poor thing having to go through ohss twice, i had it with my fresh cycle and never want to experience that again. There was an article in the magazine that i get from infertility network uk that said there was a study done that proves caffeine helps reduce the risk of ohss. I was quite surprised cos usually we are all trying to reduce the caffeine we take. Isotonic drinks are also supposed to be good for helping reduce the risk.

Sparkly i hope the scan brought you good news today huni, i am praying you have a sticky wee bubba in there.  

Tessy huni how are you doing sweetie, how is the hrt going? When are you due for your lining scan? I got on well today, Dr Williamson did my scan. She said at this stage they were expecting my lining to be over about 7mm. It was 9.4mm so i was well chuffed. We are all systems go for et on wednesday.  

Polly really hope your scan on sunday brings you good news and those follies have increased in number and size.       

Babyd whoop whoop!!!! on your letter arriving. I'm sure you feel better now that you have a date. It wont be long coming round now.  

Lastchancer hang in there huni. The DR made me totally nuts, was like a woman possessed.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, katie gilly, jilly, heavenli, ababyb and anyone i've missed.

Had to take my wee puppy back to the vets today. After getting the problem with his chest sorted now he is limping badly. The vet says he has hurt his shoulder so the poor wee mite is on anti-inflammatory tablets.   Will have to pamper him lots.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hey Misse - that's brill news about your lining!  Full steam ahead for Wednesday and then you'll be PUPO!  Yeah!!  God love your poor wee pup, I've a wee dog too and I treat her like a baby, it's awful when they're not well and they can't tell you what's wrong    Aww, hope it gets better soon XX

My lining scan is on the 6th June - hopefully all will be well   

Just got my housework done there for the weekends girls, so I'll be relaxing myself for the next few days    A woman's work is never done and all that


----------



## ineen

Hello Miss E ~ thanks for the info will definately give that a try, no it wasn't pretty dh still has the nail marks  brilliant news about your lining, Good Luck for Wed    
Sorry for all the questions  
If I have a fresh cycle and don't ohss when does e/t happen is it the next day?
Hello to everyone else hope uz all have a nice weekend


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ineen,

if you do a fresh cycle then ET is usually 3 days later 

bored.com at work.


----------



## ineen

Thanks lastchancer ~ howz the d/r going.
afm I have started the coffee in the hope of preventing ohss this time, def don't feel as heavy as I did yesterday, but then again the jabs are reduced today
Hope everyone well


----------



## Tessykins

Hey girls, very quiet on here today!  I was at a first communion party all day today and have eaten my body weight in lasagne, salad, wedges, crisps, sweets etc etc Well, I couldn't have a drink so thought I'd eat instead    

Good luck to Polly and Ineen for scans tomorrow -      for big juicy follies!

Hope everyone's well XX


----------



## ineen

Hello Everyone
Tessykins sounds reasonable ~ you gotta do something while everyone esle is drinking.
Polly hope you got on ok ~ I was looking for someone who looked like a Polly   
Afm ~ Scan done boy that place was busy this morning, still on same injection level but back now again on Tues morn ~ not quite sure why unless they trying to stop me ohss this time.  
Hope everyone ok


----------



## Polly19

Ineen - was wondering if you were there - wasn't it hectic this am? We were sitting under the TV screen just inside the door? Not sure if I saw you or not - trying to think, as most of the women were dark-haired like me - was trying not to look around at people too much!
Dr McManus did our scan today - she is lovely - seems to have seen about 8 follicles and says they range in size from 16mm to 21mm, so happy this time. Lining looks good too, so it's a sigh of relief this time round until we get to the next hurdle.
We are up for EC on Thursday at 10:30 and then ET on Sunday. Here goes!
Don't worry about going back up on Tuesday - I really get the impression that they look closely at each individual - even if they don't spend long, they seem to really be trying to individualise the care they give. It's reassuring to know they want to keep a close eye on how things are progressing.
  and  to everyone!


----------



## ineen

Hey Polly
Sounds like you got good news I'm soo pleased for you, was your hubbie wearing a blue jacket, it was bedlam...lol
Trying to stay positive that they just keeping a close eye on me  
I see on your signature that antrim area referred you, do you live near there? I live in Antrim, so at least I don't have far to travel.
Hello to everyone else, nearly a Monday again where does the weekend go


----------



## ineen

Hey Tessykins
Nice to see someone online ~ how ya doing


----------



## lastchancer

Well Morning Ladies i hope everyone has had a good weekend.

i went to Charity Night on saturday for Tiny Life organised by my friend who went into premature labour at 6mths with her twin girls - one passed that day the other a week later and she said she wouldnt have been able to cope without this wonderful Charity (which i had never heard of before). i won 4 prizes in the raffle (with my 5 tickets lol) and then won the auction for a piece of Clutha-Art which DH wanted for his 40th bday present - at last count over £7000 was raised so a great night.

Sparklyme - how you doing now - i was lurking on the other threads and see that your lining has started to increase again - still praying for your little one to be snuggled in tight there x

Polly & Ineen - glad all went well at your scans as well and sendign positive energy your ways 

BabyD - did hope you had a grerat early bday celebration and the hangover was bad enough that you dont miss the alcohol lol

Heavenli - any sign of that AF yet?

Irish - goosd luck with the DR from yest - i'm a repeat cycler too so hope we both get what we want this time around.

Tessykins/Misse/Jillyhen/DanniD and anyone i've missed hope your well and catch up soon


----------



## sparklyme

Hi ladies hope your all well and everyone is coping with dr and stims and the endless waiting  

Still not sure what's happening with me. Bloods were done on tues and then again on thurs. They did rise although not quite doubled. Had another scan on Friday and my lining had thickened from 3mm to 10.7mm in 3 days    Doc said that she thinks things may be ok but have to go back on tues for more bloods done to make sure that hcg is rising as it should so that they can rule out ectopic.  So am trying to keep  . But have been through every emotion as thought it hadn't worked, then got BFP, then doc told me I had miscarried, then told no I may still be pregnant after all!!!!!!  

Sending you all lots of


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how is everyone today. Hope you all had a good weekend.

Sparkly what a nightmare time you have had, i'm sure your head is all over the place right now. I am         so hard that things settle down and you have a wee fighter in there wanting to meet you.   

Lastchancer your poor friend, that is so sad.   Sounds like you had a good night and lots of money was raised for a very good cause. Well done on winning the raffles, hopefully this is the start of your lucky streak.  

Ineen it is good that they seem to monitoring you closely, hopefully the extra scans will help kepp the ohss at bay this time.   RFC has been like a cattle market the last few times i was there too  . One of the days i went in there were no seats so 3 couples were standing against the wall.

Polly sounds like things are doing nicely. Hopefully there will be lots of lovely eggies. Good luck for thursday.       

Tessy definitely the right idea to indulge when at a party, might as well enjoy yourself. Hope hrt is going well.  

Irishd did you get started yesterday. Hope dr goes well for you.  

A big hin to all the other lovely ladies, babyd, ababyb, heavenli, jilly, katie, gilli and anyone else i've missed.

Well i finished my spray yesterday so have to start the not so fabulous gels tonight.....YUCK!!!!!!! Just hoping now my snowbabies do well for wednesday. Back to work tomorrow and then off for a week........yipeeee!!!!!!!!!  My sister is coming home at the weekend so we are going to have a few girlie days, out for lunch and shopping. 

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Lastchancer.... AF has just arrived!!!!!!!


----------



## mollycat

woohooo MissE.. the gels the gels... all getting so close....   it all goes perfect!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey all

Exciting times ahead for you ladies.

Sparkly i hope your wee bub is clining in there    

All quiet with me had a busy weekend, glad to be off today.. My af reared her ugly head sat nite and is being    pains are awful   .

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Lastchancer - had a great day out celebrating my birthday, thats me offically tee total, died all day yesterday so yes i have had enough and dont mind  

Sparkly - good luck today  

Jilly - hope your af pains have eased off for you hun

Heavenli - ive left you a post on the other tread but just wanted to say - Yay again on AF arriving, its crazy how you dont want to arrive for years and now your celebrating its arrival... 

Lastchancer - good love your poor friend, glad they raised alot of money for such a good cause, congrats on the wins!

ineen - good luck with your scan today

Polly - sounds like things are moving along nicely for you - good luck for EC on Thursday  

MissE - im   for your snowbabies.  Hope you have a nice relaxing time off, take it easy and enjoy spending time with your sis.

Tessy - id be the same, if im not allowed to drink id def be eating all round me.

AFM - is it normal that ever since i have gotten my planning letter for next wednesday, im not sleeping very well, i keep waking up during the night thinking about it and then my mind is in over drive and i cant go back to sleep


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Omg my letter has arrived for icis starting with julys period. The 1st email we got was correct.  Now we have to scrimp and save, stop eating drinking and lose weight. No holiday this year.

Hope everyone is doing well
Gx


----------



## babydreams282

Ahh congratulations Gilli - im sure your glad that its starting again for you, even if you have to rob a bank... .  Its good that you didnt have to wait to long, they must be getting better at moving the waiting list along now.

If you dont mind me asking, how much does ICSI cost with RFC?  Just for future reference.


----------



## lastchancer

Congrat Gillip on letter arriving - hope julys AF puit in an early appearance !

BabyD - ICSI at the RVH costs £3210.00 plus £156 for the HEP/HIV blood tests - althought we got our GP to do these for free - you just need to make sure the bloods go to the BElfast Link Labs for the results to be posted as they willonly accept them from there.  the drug cost will be diff per person but mine where £437 - i think time it was about £430 as well. 

Jilli you feeling any better yet?

Sparkly - praying today gave you positive news  

AFM - feeling liek total crap - really tired, feelign sick on and off and woke up this morning with a cluster of coldsores ! - moan over for now 

i'll pop in later to see how everyone is doing


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Lastchancer - just wanted to get an idea of how much it will cost, if i have a failed cycled, which of course im not, cause i have lots of PMA!!  Hope you feel better soon, looks like we are due some sunshine from Thursday onwards so i hope this makes you feel better


----------



## Strawberry*

Hi ladies 
Just popping in quickly as not been on in a bit!  
Started provera today (as I should have been starting IVF with my May period which has not shown up!) so take it for 7 days and hopefully about 5 days after that I will start to bleed and can then send my letter in as norm!
Love to you all


----------



## Moonbeam08

GIlly - yeh for your golden ticket and Julys AF to come nice and early. I know like you I would sacrifice anything holidays and even chocolate for a chance at having our family as it wont seem like any sacrifice when it happens (big hug)

Polly - your fabulous follies are doing wonderfully hun ! bring on thursday xoxo

MissE - im keeping everything crossed for you today and tomorrow and am anxiously waiting on your news and praying until the cows come home xox

Sparkley - hoping for good news from you hun xoo


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, you're all busy on here today as there's been a lot going on!  Congrats Gilli on getting the letter - July will roll round so quickly.

Misse, wishing you all the very best for tomorrow - did you phone RFC this evening to see how your wee embies are doing?  I can't believe that you're for ET tomorrow - where did the time go?

Hello to everyone else - Last C I totally sympathise with you - I am also incredibly exhausted, feel totally drained and have something on my mouth which also resembles a cold sore - fed up   But sure, it'll be worth it


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone, sorry havent been much support to anyone recently. Have family stuff going on and its all a bit hectic. I am keeping up to date by reading when I can. I hope the weather forecast is right and we are in for a scorcher this weekend. Nothing like the sun to boost the spirits.

Emma all the best for tomorrow pet, really hope its your turn xx



Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Gilli great news huni that your letter has arrived, the time will fly by til you get started again.  

Katie thanks huni, hope you are doing well.  

Tessy sorry you are feeling awful, it will all be worth it though  . Havent phoned today, they said to phone tomorrow morning so just hoping they survive the thaw.

LastC sorry you are feeling so poorly, really hoping when you start stimms all the nasty side effects settle.  

BJP thanks huni, hoping all those prayers do the trick. Hope all is good with you.  

Strawberry hope af shows up soon so you can get that letter sent off and get on this crazy train.  

BabyD love the pma huni, you are so right, you will definitely not need another round of tx. This one will work!!!!!!  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Good luck love, I really hope this is your time


----------



## ineen

Morning Everyone
Gilli great news huni that your letter has arrived, the time will fly by til you get started again, with this good weather due maybe we wont feel like we're missing out on a holiday..lol
Miss E ~      that your wee snowbabies are well rested and are nice and sticky for you, snow babies worked for me   
Lastchancer , Tessykins, Jilly ~ hope uz ladies are feeling better soon   
Polly ~ only 1 more day to go hun   that those follies are nice and big and ready to work hard for you     
Katie79 ~ Hope things settle down for you  
Babydreams ~ I'm the same totally exhausted from not sleeping so well,   I'm   that it's just getting us ready for when it's our turn and our wee bubba's arrive
Strawberry ~ keep ur chin up huni wont be long now  
Sparkly ~     your wee bubba is sticking hard for you   
Afm ~ had scan and bloods done yest, still remaining on the same dose and back again on Fri for another scan, def seem to be keeping a close eye on me, I'm drinking coffee like it's going out of fashion as they say it's good at preventing ohss   hard to believe that all being well I'll be getting my litttle basket out next tues for all them lovely eggs  . I was d/r for 4 weeks which seemed soo long in passing but now I'm stimming it all seems to be happening very fast
Sorry and Hello to anyone else I've missed   
Irene x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Morning Everyone,

Quick post because I'm at work - just wanted to say good luck MissE,   this is your time.

Back later to catch up

xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well. So looking forward to the end of the week and some sunshine returning.  

Thanks for all the good luck wishes, they are helping. Dont know what i would do without your support.   Just phoned rfc to check on my snowbabies, all 5 survived the initial thaw but only 3 have continued to divide this morning. Still really pleased that we have 3 snowbabies working hard for us. Nearly sick having to make that phonecall, it is totally nervewrecking. I'm up at 1.30 for transfer so hoping to have my snowbabies home very soon. Will let you know how it goes.

Sending you all big   and    for being so fab.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Oh Emma - I have been waiting to hear good news from you and the wait has paid off... your snowbabies are indeed coming home to you today (MILESTONE). Making that phonecall is so difficult - I couldnt even speak to the embryologist and DH had to do it. I will continue with my prayers and my dances and ANYTHING that might work so that in a fortnights time I will be celebrating you BFP with you (HUGEST HUG EVER for getting past today)


----------



## ineen

Miss E    3 snow babies woo-hoo  
       that those wee bubba's stick like glue. 
Remember      it only takes 1     
Good Luck for 1.30


----------



## babydreams282

Just a quick one from me to say congratulations MissE - you've probably already had the transfer by now and im sure they are snuggled in tight - take it easy im   for you.

Big hello to all other lovely ladies, hope your all well


----------



## Moonbeam08

All going to plan MissE should be on her way home to be pampered for the next 14 days - feet up NO EXCUSES xox


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Congratulations MissE... saying lots of prayers and keeping fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Thanks for the well wishes. Had 2 day 2 grade B 2 cell embies transferred, embryologist said they are looking nice so fingers crossed. She said about the new grading system but told me what they were in the old system cos it is what i have been used to before. Dr McDreamy did the transfer, such a lovely person but i was totally scundered. He decided to get quite chatty during the procedure, when all i could see was the top of his head.   Not the ideal time for the doc to get so chatty.   

BJP keep those prayers coming sweetie, hope you and baba are well.  

Heavenli hopefully it wont be long til you get started.  

Babyd thanks for the prayers hun, wont be long til you get going now.  

Ineen how are you, you give me hope huni that snowbabies can stick.  

IrishD hows it going huni? Hope dr is treating you well.  

Tessy hope you are well huni and feeling a bit better.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, gilli, lastC, jilly, katie and anyone i've forgot.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Emma, you're PUPO!!!!
Congratulations hun! Hope the next 14 days fly by for you! I had a laugh at Dr McDreamy doing your et - hope he does mine next week    Though I have to admit, i'd be a wee bit scundered myself!

You make sure that you look after yourself and your wee embies and enjoy your time off work XX

Hello to everyone, hope you're all well X


----------



## MissE

Tessy thanks huni, so relieved that we had some embies survive and continue to grow. Nearly died when mcdreamy called me through. He is lovely but just not easy to chat away when you are exposed like that.    
He was great though, my first transfer was really tricky so he made sure he took time to make transfer as easy as possible.

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi MissE - Congrats on your snowbabies looking forward to hearing positive news in 2 wks time ! 

i'm down babysitting my niece and nephews for my sis while she and her hubby go out to celebrate their wedding anniversary - its only a month late but better than never lol

one wants to play skittles the other wants to play hide and seek and my niece wants nailpainting - aw well - its all practice for me 

catchup with you all soon xx

ps - glad to have the sun back ! 20* when i was driving home ! hope it stays for a while 

xxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

MissE - CONGRATULATION ON BEING PUPO ! Abigail was a grade B embie under the old system - im not sure what difference that makes to the new one but it shows Grade B's make perfectly good babies - I WISH WISH WISH i knew how to do sparkly graphics as i really want to celebrate this wonderful day with you xoxo


----------



## ineen

Miss E I have to agree with BJP huge congratulations on PUPO and my wee boy Alex was also a grade b snow baby under the old system ~ snow babies rock  

I haven't a clue about the new system ~ so you can enlighten me when ur feeling up to it.

  they are nice and sticky and the next 2 weeks will fly for you  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Katie789

Emma, congrats on being PUPO!!!!! I hope youll be relaxing in the garden over the next few days xx

Afm we got the call about our nhs tx last night so will be gettin started again very soon. Will hopefully get to meet dr mcdreamy soon......

Katie xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Emma, congrats on being PUPO hun, snuggle in tight little ones!

Katie, thats great news that you are getting started again.

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## babydreams282

Congratulations MissE on PUPO - im so happy for you, its your time i just know it  .

Katie - happy days your getting started again, im   for you this time, you deserve it!

Big hi to all other ladies, hope your all well!

AFM - Wednesday cant come quick enough but good things come to those who wait, so bring it on!  Oh quick question when i signed my forms for ICSI Dr Williamson told me we can chose to have 2 embies transferred, has there protocol changed though cause the last time i was up it said something about Single Egg Transfer - is it up to them or us?


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Girls,

well i was sick all last night so my sis made me take a test due to feelign ill on and off all week - as expected it was negative but still no sign of this motnhs Af - if it doesnt come can i still start my injections on monday?

BabyD re ET - they are doing a big push for SET in most cases but anyone who has had prev unsuccessful treatment usually gets 2 if available - i still think you will be be given the option but they will explain the risks with multiple pregnancies so you are aware and can make your own decision.

feelign sick again so gonna go eat some lunch see if that will help subside it.

congrats to all those Pupo and BFP's abound & Good Luck for anyone on Follie Scanniong/EC & ET - prayers with those on 2ww 

xxxx


----------



## sparklyme

Hi there,

Miss e just wanted to congratulate you on being PUPO.

Just a quick one from me.  I had to go to Rfc yesterday for an emergency appointment.  My numbers were doubling as they should but when they scanned there was nothing in the womb.  It was then discovered that my little baba had nestled into my left tube.  Was taken straight away for emergency surgery to have the tube and my little angel removed.  Home from hospital today and in alot of pain


----------



## MissE

Sparkly darling i am so very sorry for your loss.    You have been through so much in the past few weeks. Make sure you rest up over the next few weeks to let your body heal. It is heartbreaking so be good to yourself, time will heal the heartache you feel. Sending you loads of love and hugs.                       

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Sparkly Im so sorry for your loss. Thinking of u in my prayers x


----------



## mollycat

sparklyme- my heart goes out to you hun... im so gutted for you.. wishing you a speedy recovery and lots of thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## lastchancer

oh Sparkly i'm so sorry to hear that things have taken this turn - nothing i can say except thinking of you and your Dh and know that you have friends on here  when you need them xxxxx


----------



## ineen

Sparklyme ~ I'm soo sorry hun wot horrible news for you and dh  I'm sure you are both devastated, know that you are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Polly19

Sparklyme -my heart goes out to you at this heartbreaking time - you have been through a nightmare. I really can't think of any words, but just wanted to let you know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Sparklyme, thinking of you and DH


----------



## Katie789

Oh sparkly, am so sorry to hear your news. Am thinking about you, take care xx

Katie


----------



## gillipepper

So sorry to hear your news sparkly, thinking about.


----------



## Polly19

Hi Everyone, just catching up with what has been happening here over the last few days.

Sparkly- thinking of you over the next days and weeks   

Miss E - hope all goes well now as you wait and that your embies snuggle in tightly!    

Babydreams and Heavenli - not long to go now!   
Lastchancer and Ineen - all the best for your scans and upcoming ECs - keep up with the heat and fluids if possible!   

Congratulations too, to all of you who are getting started once again on treatments!

AFM - We had our EC yesterday and Dr Williamson got 4 eggs in total. However, after all the ingredients were examined they changed us from IVF to ICSI as the motility of DH's sample was not as good as they had hoped it would be. 

The whole process of EC was not as bad as I had thought it would be (I think I must have got off lightly with the pain - as I know it has been really painful for many), the pain relief was great. It is painful for a second or two until each ovary is accessed and you do feel the pressure - it was probably more the discomfort of the sensation of the poking around than anything else. Then I was given a Voltarol suppository for further pain relief which seemed to work well. It was a blessing really as I then had to go with my Mum back up to A&E in the afternoon as her heart was playing up again. She is OK now and we got back home for about 11pm, but I was totally exhausted!

Phoned the embryologist this morning and we have one little embryo with our names on. She said it seemed healthy, it was still only a single cell, but that was OK at the moment. She is going to ring us back tomorrow morning to let us know if it is dividing. If so and all is well, we should get it transferred and home on Sunday at 11am. So we are maybe a little disappointed that we only have one embryo, but we have to remember that it is one more than we had any chance of without the treatment and that it only takes one! So we are trying to stay positive and count our blessings!


----------



## lastchancer

Polly congrats on your little emmbie praying it continues to divide  - also hope your mum is doing ok now - i'm sure it was scary for you with eveything else goingon .

Misse - thanks foryour reply on the other thread - i tried to reply but hit wrong key and wouldnt let me post again as no longer un unreplied post lol

so bloods where taken and preg test done (negative) but no scan - am to cb at 3.30 for results - they were concerned about spray not being used prop as still a lot in bottle despite being used for 2 wks (i knew i was taking it wrong amnd me a 3 times veteran! ) but as you said it will only be a couple days delay at most or they may make me double up the spray and continue on monday as scheduled 

an am convinced can feel the witch coming on now but that might just be nerves 

anyways - hope every1 else is keeping well and i'll post results later today 

xxxx


----------



## ineen

Polly congrat on the 1 embie and you are so right it only takes 1   that it keeps going for you.

Last chancer ~ I hope all goes well and you get good news on ur cb today and you get to proceed on Monday  

Sparklyme ~ hope you holding up huni, thinking about you  

Afm ~ up again this morning for another scan, news not brilliant it would seem I am over stimmulating again Dr McClure said too many eggs to count, more bloods done and I have to cb at 3pm to see what's happening.
Hi to everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Just wanted to say sparkly im so so sorry im sure you are devastated, take time to rest and spend lots of quality time with your family - im thinking of you  

Ieen - hope you get better news this afternoon  

Lastchancer - i hope you too get better results this afternoon  

Polly - congratulations on a beautiful embie - i   for you for Sunday

MissE - hope your ok  

Big hello to all other ladies and have a great weekend


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather, hope it stays for a while.

Ineen what a nightmare. It is so frustrating, good luck with the cb this afternoon.  

Polly congrats on your wee embie huni, i am       it continues to grow big and strong for you.       

Lastchancer hope all goes well later and you get the go ahead to continue as planned.        

Babyd i'm ok thanks, am just pottering about the house and garden. Wont be long for you now huni, i'm sure you cant wait to get things moving.  

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Emma - stop pottering and put your feet up with a good book xoxo


----------



## lastchancer

Ineen there was another girl in the room when i was gettign my bloods taken - was this by any chance you at just after 9am this morning  at very l;east i'm sure we were in the waiting room at same time lol

MissE - BJP is right - get off your feet and relax - perfect weather for your Pupo period  x

AFM - Cb confrimed my levels are not low enought so have to double up on spray from now and go back at 8am monday for antoher test - look slike it will be delayed a little bit so even thoguht i can feel some cramps now glad got test done as wouldnt have known wasnt working properly otherwise.

looks like DH40th party might have to be rearranged - again but hopefully the delay wont eat into holiday period as was already within days of scan date before flying off 

this road is never easy


----------



## babydreams282

Sorry to hear that lastchancer - your right this journey is never straight forward or easy.  So tell me this did they tell you how you were doing it wrong - how are you meant to know if you sniffing properly or not?  Im freaking out now   about starting next friday


----------



## agila

HI THERE!!
not sure how this works, can somebody help please?
I got my Zoladex injection on Sat 28th May, 16th june d/r scan and the rest... hoping egg collection will happen end of this month.

Can I join please?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

lastchancer sorry things may be delayed a little but hopefully monday will bring you good news.      

Babyd try to relax, dont worry huni, hopefully everything will go smoothly for you.     

Agila welcome to the thread, good luck with your upcoming treatment.  

Dont worry ladies, i'm not doing too much. Have been reading a great book but then when i get a bit fed up i have been going out into the garden with the puppy and walking round a bit. Have already done 2 txs sitting with my feet up doing nothing and it didnt work, think a few walks can only help keep the blood flowing.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Sparkly, wee pet - I'm so sorry for what has happened to you - my prayers are with you and DH xx


----------



## ineen

Hey LC lol it could well have been me I was speaking to a girl from dungannon is that you....   I was wearing jeans and a white strappy sun top. Sorry to hear your news hope it gets together soon for you and doesn't interrupt ur hols.

Agila ~ Welcome sorry I've never heard of Zoladex but I'm sure someone here will be able to help you

Miss E ~ I'm sure the walking is not doing you any harm at all ~ as long as your not climbing the Mourne Mountains  
I worked til day 10 with my snow baby , started bleeding at that point, went into total meltdown thinking that it was all over for me, but it wasn't   that you'll be the same   


AFM ~ I am so frustrated and confused right now ( and this is my 3rd time ~ think I'd have a clue)~ cb was to continue on same level and back on Sunday  
Any ideas welcome as to why they haven't reduced my levels if I'm overstimmulating ??
What is the standard dose they started me on 225iu then to 187.5 then 150 now on 112.5 I spoke with a girl this morning and they have her on 75iu cos she over stimmed before, how come mines seems so high any idea's

I was really hoping for a fresh cycle this time but I get the feeling at best it will be a freeze if I'm not stopped at all totally confused.

Sorry for the moaning me me post, Hope all uz lovely ladies are enjoying the good weather


----------



## Katie789

Ineen, have no idea why they wouldnt have reduced it other than they need to make sure some follies get enough to grow??

Lastc, I hope your not delayed too much, its hard enough without worryin about your holidays being affected.

Polly, am praying your wee embie brings you a bfp. Good luck x

Emma, ive done it both ways. Lying up and getting on as normal. If its gonna happen it will. And it will!!

Im up tomorrow for hep and hiv tests. Does anyone know how long this appt takes? Is it just in and out for tests or does it involve speaking to doc/nurse?? Shouldve asked when they phoned but was in shock even to get phonecall that I didnt think.

Katie


----------



## ineen

Thanks Katie
I was just in an out but if its busy you might have to sit a while to be called. We only seen the bloods nurse, Hope this helps  

Irene


----------



## Katie789

Thanks ineen it does help. Im only askin as im not booked in to get legs waxed til after appt - if was a long appt would need to cancel plus id need to get the legs shaved beforehand. Be mortified if someone caught a look at them!!

Have a good weekend everyone xx

Katie xx


----------



## ineen

Oh Katie,  that gave me a much needed laugh today....lol   enjoy ur weekend


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Katie you are hilarious.   The things we worry about, as if tx is worrying enough. It is usually just a quick visit for the bloods huni.

Ineen i think that is a bit confusing  . Dont understand why they havent reduced your dose. When i had my cycle they saw at my second follie scan that i had 40+ follies and i was supposed to take a last dose of 75iu but was told not to take final dose. I was also kept on the nasal spray until about 3 weeks after EC to help reduce severity of ohss. 

Tessy how are you getting on lovely?  

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ineen no that wasnt me then - i'm from lurgan and was wearing my work uniform sitting on the first chair to the right when you walk in - 

Katie - the bloods take about 5mins but as Ineen says if there is a queue may have to wait a little bit but defo not need to get your pins out for that !

MissE - your right i worked the first time and got BFP (sadly mc) and last time took 2 wks off and literally walked from bed to sofa and back and nothing , so it really doesnt make a diff - this time i have booked the 2wks from EC off as work allowed me to carry the hols over but i'll prob end up doing somethign i'm sure lol - unelss series 3 of Masterchef Austrailia starts then i'm glued to the TV lol

BabyD - no they didnt say it was wrong just that it did look to be fuller than it should be after almsot 2 wks of use - even the 2 sprays i took at 5.30 one seemed to go ok but the other just ran straight out and dripped on the floor (so i'll prob get shouted at for it but i took another little squirt just to be on the safe side ) dont worry about soing it wrong - i think maybe pushing it too fast might not allow all liquid to clear properly so trying to push it slowly but you will be grand ! the nurse said the bottle should last 3 - 31/2 wks max so just keep eye on the level on bottle and if worried ask the nurses x

hello to all you other lovely ladies - hope your all enjoying this lovely weather we are having - long may it last !


----------



## MissE

LastC the spray is awful, if you tilt your head back it runs down your throat, if you keep it forward it runs out. I always sprayed then quickly pinched the end of my nose for a few seconds to stop it running out. Really hope the double dose does the trick.       
Dont think it matters what we do huni, as Katie says if it is meant to happen it will.   Lets hope this is our time.
There seem to be a few of us on here from this part of the world.

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

This soooo NOT my day ! 

just went to tescos to get ingredients for cheesecake for dinner party 2mor nite  and the Trolly Bay and my car had a mojt disagreement - i like to think that as i was able to driver away i won but i think the banged and scrapped passenger door and trialign wheel arch would point ot he contrary ! 

think was more worried about telling the DH than any actual dmage to the car lol

girls better like this cheesecake and not complain that in my distressed state i forgot to get the baileys ice cream !


----------



## lastchancer

This soooo NOT my day ! 

just went to tescos to get ingredients for cheesecake for dinner party 2mor nite  and the Trolly Bay and my car had a major disagreement - i like to think that as i was able to drive away i won but i think the banged and scrapped passenger door and trailing wheel arch would point to  the contrary ! 

think was more worried about telling the DH than any actual damage to the car.

girls better like this cheesecake and not complain that in my distressed state i forgot to get the baileys ice cream !


----------



## MissE

LastC what a nightmare. Sorry you are having a bad day.    I'm sure they will love the cheesecake.   

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Lastchancer, thats awful about your car, i'm sure the girls will enjoy the cheesecake.

Katie, the whole leg story made me giggle.

Ineen, on my first cycle at stims stage I was started on a high dose to start the stims off and then lowered when it had started to work, but when are up on Sunday see if they can explain it to you. Sorry I can't be more help.

Polly, congrats on your embie,   it grows strong for you.

Agila, welcome, everyone here is lovely.

MissE, hope the 2ww is going well for you hun, i'm with Katie, this will be your time.

AFM, nearly a week of DR over now, brain has gone to mush (DH would probably say its always like that) but otherwise going ok.

Big hello to everyone, hope you all have a lovely weekend.

xx


----------



## sparklyme

Hi lastchancer, just read you are from lurgan that's the same neck of the woods as me. Also noted your same age as me so it's def a small world.  By the way the nurse told me not to worry about the nasal spray running out of my nose as our bodies only need to absorb 3% of each spray.  

Hope you are all well and coping with ur different stages of treatment. I'll be reading and keepin up with all the bfps that will be coming in the next few weeks


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Sparkly,

yes i think thres a few of us locally as MissE seems to be from here also - i'm down near Tannaghmore Primary School. 

yes the nurse told me that yest as well - i'm just thinking if my AF had arrived and i'd just gone on and started injections what would have happended? last time arpund i had loads of spray left also but as was on DR longer AF oput in an appearance but we didnt get a great result - i've been blaming DH for wasting my Ovitrelle but maybe it was my body not being at the low enought level then too? will have to ask when i'm back on monday morn.

anyways - how you holding up? - its a sign of great strength that you can still be on here giving us all support after what you've been trough - jsut goes to show this does create real friendships even though we are all faceless 

xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Ahem girls, I'm also from Lurgan - just round the corner from you LC!!!!!    

It really is a small, small world!  Hope you get that spray sorted pet.

Sparkly, good to hear from you - how you feeling pet?   

Irish D, good to hear that you're DRing and things are progressing well.
Ineen, hope the docs get things sorted for you  

Katie, your legs made me laugh too and remind me of when I was getting married - I'd, ahem, grown my leg hairs before I went for a wax two days before I got married so that I'd get a good old wax, iykwim!  Anyway, the night before I was due for a wax I noticed a lump on my leg and as we were going on a long flight for our honeymoon I was worried that it was a clot or something (I'm a total hypochondraic by the way!).  Anyway, I got an emergency app with my doc to get it checked and had to go there with legs like King Kong as my wax wasn't until after the docs app - I felt the need to explain to him why my legs were so hairy - he just looked at me like I was nuts    

Emma, how's the 2WW going, I hope you're able to relax and aren't going to     at the moment  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well.  I'm visiting my old uni friend tonight for dinner and cinema, which will be strange as usually when we meet up, we're straight on the aul vino!

Have scan on Monday for lining check and    it's growing as it should.


----------



## lastchancer

Apologies Tessykins didnt meant o leave you out lol

maybe when we are all able to drink again we'll get together and laugh about how we all know each other to see but didnt realise it !

DH away on stag do 2nite to Derry - i expect to get at least 4 drunken calls to tell me how its all going - most liely the last willbe at some ungodly hr saying how he cant wait to get home  - he's a slushy one with the aul luyrgan champagne in him x


----------



## Katie789

Well girls you were right. Didnt need to get the hairy pins out. What has it come to when im more concerned about my hairy legs than someone hokin in my lady bits hee hee. Also we will be going on junes cycle so someone. Mustve canceled and we got their space.

Lc, how did dh handle your attack on the trolley bay 

Katie


----------



## lastchancer

Good to hear you'll be on this months TX Katie and wish you luck - as for my little altercation, at first he was just worried i was hurt, then did the whole i told you routine and then back to worry about me cause i was so upset so all in all he was very good about it.

Dinner party 2nite was good and the cheesecake went down a storm - have been told thats my "bring item" from now on when we go anywhere - only problem is now the girls have decided to do a come dinning rota but i cant cook - think might be a takeaway at mine lol 

hope everyone well - boo to the rain coming back - didnt even get to enjoy sun cause working whole time it was out but hopefully will come back next wkend 

nite nite all xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all today? Cant believe the sun has left us again.  

Lastchancer glad dh wasnt too bad about your accident, as long as you werent hurt, that is all that matters. Glad everyone loved the cheesecake after all that. A come dine with me evening would be class, a girl in work did that with her friends, she cant bake so she asked me to make profiteroles cos i bake all the time  and she told everyone she made them herself. They were well impressed.  

Katie great news that you get to go with junes cycle, i'm sure you are really pleased.    Hopefully this will be the one but get those legs waxed girl before your scans.  

Tessy hope you had a lovely night out last night. I'm doing ok thanks, just been pottering round the garden and reading a fab book over the past few days. I hope everything goes well with your scan tomorrow, come on lining grow!!!!!!!! and hope your et can go ahead as planned. By the way had a laugh at your story.    

Sparkly thinking of you huni, hope you are keeping ok.   

IrishD sorry to hear you are suffering the brain mush effects of dr, hopefully they will settle soon for you.  

A big hi to the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

misse congrats on being pupo hunny!i really hope this is your time!sorry i had only time to post now!!!!
xxxx
hello to all the other lovely ladies whatever stages ur at!  for u all!xxxx


----------



## MissE

MrsB hi lovely, thanks so much. How are you and those gorgeous boys doing?  

Emma xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Everyone
Misse ~ hows ur 2 ww going?

Katie ~ great news huni that you'll be starting real soon   that this is your time.

LC ~ YUM YUM on the cheesecake, 

Tessykins ~ not long for you now   your lining is growing nice and fast for you

Sparkly ~ glad to see you on huni hope your doing ok  

Polly ~ howz things  

Afm ~ up this morning for final scan, looks like I'm not getting my fresh cycle   I've Ohss again they think about 15 follies in each ovary, they spoke about maybe having to cancel completely but they are letting me continue with half a dose of final injection and half of ovitrelle, not sure what will happen come Tues morning all I know is I'm sore already and they haven't even started poking me yet, shouldn't really complain as there are other lovely ladies much worse off than me and I   that each and everyone of us gets their miracles soon

Hello to everyone else I've missed


----------



## MissE

Ineen huni, i am so sorry you are having to go through this again  . At least they are letting you continue and hopefully you will get some lovely snowbabies for later when your body has rested. Make sure you rest up over the next few days.

Emma xx


----------



## ineen

Thanks Emma, hope your keeping well and the 2 ww isn't driving you


----------



## lastchancer

Morning Ladies - still no sign of my AF - up at 8am for another blood test - praying this has better result than last time so can get started but if not AF not sure how this will work.

Ineen good luck for today - sorry you have to go thru that again but prayer you get lots of snowbabies.

Katie not long now - prayers for you too 

let you all know how i get on later xxxx


----------



## ineen

Hey Lastchancer ~ can they not give you provera to bring on the dreaded AF typical when you want it to come it never does.   that you get good news today


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ineen,

they havent mentioned it but Alison yhe nurse who took bloods today said even if it hasnt come if levels are low enough they might get me to start tonight anyway rather than delaying - not sure how that works but the boss has said to prob to not workingmy later shifts for next compel of weeks


----------



## Strawberry*

hello lovely ladies 
Not been on in ages but just thought I wud pop in and say hello!
Lastchancer I am in a similar position - I was up 2 weeks ago and they scanned me and said my lining was still thick so I was not likely to take a period on my own so started me on provera.  It finishes 2moro so praying AF turns up v soon and I can get started with the sniffing!!!


----------



## Polly19

Hi Everyone,
Ineen - so sorry to hear about your OHSS, it must be a big disappointment to have to delay, particularly when you wanted a fresh cycle, will be thinking of you over the next few days   .
Lastchancer - hope you get the go ahead soon!
Miss E - hope you are taking things easy - I agree we need to have a sensible approach! I'm   that you get the result you want.
Thinking of everyone else too, at all the different stages!    
AFM - the embryologist phoned on Saturday am to let us know that our embryo had grown to 3 cells, and that transfer was to go ahead. So yesterday it had grown to 4 cells and we had the transfer. We were fortunate that Dr Williamson was doing transfers yesterday - she is our consultant and also did the egg collection, so the continuity was good. The transfer was quite difficult, apparently my cervix is in an awkward position, so there was a bit of hoking and poking with metal work (eek!!!). But worth it of course!
I am not too sure about the grading - just that it was 4 cells in size. I think maybe they thought it a bit small - though they didn't say anything. Hopefully now it will continue to grow - I don't mind slow as long as it's steady. So I am taking it easy - just walking slowly round the house and sitting with my feet up when I can. I had toyed with the idea of doing absolutely nothing, but eventually realised that I had to be practical and as Miss E says, a little bit of movement can boost the circulation. Need to remember to keep up with the fluids. I have stopped the pineapple juice but am keeping up with the brazil nuts until the jar is empty (lol)!
OTD is Father's Day - of all days - but trying not to think ahead too far!!!


----------



## Polly19

Hi Everyone,
Ineen - so sorry to hear about your OHSS, it must be a big disappointment to have to delay, particularly when you wanted a fresh cycle, will be thinking of you over the next few days   .
Lastchancer - hope you get the go ahead soon!
Miss E - hope you are taking things easy - I agree we need to have a sensible approach! I'm   that you get the result you want.
Thinking of everyone else too, at all the different stages!    
AFM - the embryologist phoned on Saturday am to let us know that our embryo had grown to 3 cells, and that transfer was to go ahead. So yesterday it had grown to 4 cells and we had the transfer. We were fortunate that Dr Williamson was doing transfers yesterday - she is our consultant and also did the egg collection, so the continuity was good. The transfer was quite difficult, apparently my cervix is in an awkward position, so there was a bit of hoking and poking with metal work (eek!!!). But worth it of course!
I am not too sure about the grading - just that it was 4 cells in size. I think maybe they thought it a bit small - though they didn't say anything. Hopefully now it will continue to grow - I don't mind slow as long as it's steady. So I am taking it easy - just walking slowly round the house and sitting with my feet up when I can. I had toyed with the idea of doing absolutely nothing, but eventually realised that I had to be practical and as Miss E says, a little bit of movement can boost the circulation. Need to remember to keep up with the fluids. I have stopped the pineapple juice but am keeping up with the brazil nuts until the jar is empty (lol)!
OTD is Father's Day - of all days - but trying not to think ahead too far!!!


----------



## Polly19

Hi Everyone,
Ineen - so sorry to hear about your OHSS, it must be a big disappointment to have to delay, particularly when you wanted a fresh cycle, will be thinking of you over the next few days   .
Lastchancer - hope you get the go ahead soon!
Miss E - hope you are taking things easy - I agree we need to have a sensible approach! I'm   that you get the result you want.
Thinking of everyone else too, at all the different stages!    
AFM - the embryologist phoned on Saturday am to let us know that our embryo had grown to 3 cells, and that transfer was to go ahead. So yesterday it had grown to 4 cells and we had the transfer. We were fortunate that Dr Williamson was doing transfers yesterday - she is our consultant and also did the egg collection, so the continuity was good. The transfer was quite difficult, apparently my cervix is in an awkward position, so there was a bit of hoking and poking with metal work (eek!!!). But worth it of course!
I am not too sure about the grading - just that it was 4 cells in size. I think maybe they thought it a bit small - though they didn't say anything. Hopefully now it will continue to grow - I don't mind slow as long as it's steady. So I am taking it easy - just walking slowly round the house and sitting with my feet up when I can. I had toyed with the idea of doing absolutely nothing, but eventually realised that I had to be practical and as Miss E says, a little bit of movement can boost the circulation. Need to remember to keep up with the fluids. I have stopped the pineapple juice but am keeping up with the brazil nuts until the jar is empty (lol)!
OTD is Father's Day - of all days - but trying not to think ahead too far!!!


----------



## lastchancer

thanks Strawberry - i've been sniffing for 2 wks now - was supposed to start injectiosn today - thought they would maybe have scanned me but no.

hope your Af comes soon and you can get started asap. 

Ineen - how'd it go today for you?

BabyD your up on wed arent you for schdeuling ?? 

hope everyone else is well 

xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Comgrats Polly on bein pupo it only takes one!  that ur little embie is gettin nice and snuggled in nice and tight


----------



## Polly19

Oh my goodness, I thought my post was lost as it never appeared and then along comes 3 at once - I am so sorry!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls.

How is everyone today? Was just wondering how long it will take the RFC to send me out my scheduling appointment and when does this usually happen? I imagine I will start DR on Sun 19 June as that will be day 21 of my cycle. Is that how it works? I only got my day 2 bloods done last tues and the Nurse at the RFC said that was fine and I sent on my forms and have to send on my blood results when I get them. I wonder will that postpone my appointment?  How much notice do u get of your scheduling appointment?

Thanks!


----------



## lastchancer

Polly congrats on your wee emmbie - slow and steady wins the race as they say and maybe its a good sign that testing is on father day ! - praying for you both xx

Heavenli =- you should be getting your schedulign appointment soon so try relax while you wait - it will fly in soon enough xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

God theres been lots happening on here since i was last on - i'll try to get everyone

Lastchancer - yes im up on Wednesday to collect drugs and schedule, starting to freak out a bit but im excited too.  Sorry things arent working out quite as you planned them, any more news on whats happening with you? 

Heavenli - i got my appt letter about a week after i sent my letter back after AF, i also got the appointment for this wed and im due to start on Friday (21 days after af).  I think you'll probably get your appointment for Friday 17th or there about.  It wont be long coming.


Polly - congratulations on being PUPO - im   for you.

Mrs_B24 - congrats on your beautiful twins!


Strawberry - i hope your AF shows her ugly head soon.

Ineen - sorry to hear about your tx, hope you get lots of lovely little snowbabies though

Sparkly - still thinking of you hun  

MissE - hows the 2WW?

Tessy - hows things with you, not long for you now!

Jilly - your probably away on your hols, but just wanted to let you know im thinking of you and hope your having a good time off! 

Katie - happy days you can start with Junes AF - im sure you super excited!  

IrishD - hope the dr going ok for you!

AFM - appt on Wednesday to collect drugs and get schedule - it'll be interesting to see what schedule.  Is there a normal time frame for dr and stims?  There seems to be alot of people on here on different times, even ones who are having there first cycle.


----------



## ineen

Polly ~ congrats huni on being PUPO~ woohoo, slow and steady certainly wins the race I am     for a bfp for you on father's day

Lastchancer ~ I'm not up til tomorrow, e/c scheduled for 10am ~ bricking it   already sore b4 they start poking at me. Well anyword on whether you start sniffing.

Heavenli wont be long now, it all happens quickly when they get your letter  

Babydreams try and relax huni ~ hard not to be both excited and nervous, think we all feel like that  

Mrs_B24 your bubba's look absolutely gorgeous  

Strawberry  ~ I'm sure you'll be glad when you finish the tablets then it's full steam ahead for sniffing  

Afm~ think I have got over the shock that I'm not getting a fresh cycle, things seemed to be going soo well for a while, now I look like i'm already 6 months pregnant. 
Need some pma to get over the pain barrier I know I'm gonna feel tomorrow, hopefully tho I will get lots of snow babies. I'm a worry wart so maybe it wont be as bad as I remember  

Hello to anyone I've missed hope uz are all well


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

I am super excited about having another shot at it, but alongside that comes the anxiety of it not working like before. Ill get over it im sure!

Ineen, hope tomorrow goes as smoothly as possible and you have plenty of snowbabies.

Babyd, good luck for wed, its been a long time coming.

Lastc hope todays phonecall brings you good news about starting stims.

Emma, hows the 2ww treating you?

Polly, congrats on being pupo!!!!

Heavenli, well be close together as ill be starting on junes cycle too!

Katie


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Girls,

this is gonna be al all me post but that doesnt mean i'm not praying foryour all and sending lots of pma your ways xx

just spoke to nurses - last firday my levels where in the 500's - today they are in the 300's - they need to be closer to 100 so back for another blood test thursday morning at 7.30 - if its now down enought by then i wont get to start injections - as for no AF, they said would not give proverba for this type of treatment - still not sure how i could proceed if af doesnt come btu they know best.

between worring about timing of treatment in relation to our holiday, trying to organise DH 40th party and car accident any wonder AFnot shown up - and cause i'm now so stressed out that if the spray isnt working and thats the easy part what hope do i have for the rest of it


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

lastchancer what a nightmare you are having huni, i hope the results on thurday show you are ready to proceed cos you deserve to after all this. 

Polly congrats on being , praying your wee embie grows big and strong and snuggles in tight.         

Tessy how did you get on at your scan today, hope your lining behaved itself.        

Ineen hope tomorrow goes well for you and you get loads of lovely snowbabies. Make sure afterwards you rest up, hope the procedure doesnt cause you too much pain. 

Strawberry hope the provera works and af shows up very soon.     

Katie how are you doing lovely? 

Babyd good luck for wednesday huni.  There is no set time for DR, it can range from 2 weeks to 6 weeks just depending on when rfc can fit you into their schedule.

Heavenli dont be surprised if you only get your appointment a few days before you are due to start, rfc are a bit slow to do anything. Good luck huni. 

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Had a lovely day out with my mum and sister today, went shopping and to the seagoe for lunch. Then went to appyfeet in rushmere and let those little fishies eat my feet. OMG so totally gross, thought i was going to pass out, you shoulda heard the screams of me.   Next time they suggest something relaxing i think i'll decide where we go. 

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, just a quick post, I've been on the go all day and haven't had a minute!

Good to hear that you're all making progress with treatment, but hope that you get things sorted Last C.

Had lining scan this morn - 7mm so am good to go for ET on Friday  .

Misse, had the wee fishes done a few weeks ago - is hilarious but def not relaxing!  How are you keeping hun?

Hello to everyone, hopefully get more personals done tomorrow. XX


----------



## MissE

Tessy that is fab news, woohooooo on your lining being cosy for your embies.   When do you start the lovely gels, that is when the fun begins.   I'm sure you cant wait to have your snowbabies home,         they do well for you. Will they thaw them on thursday for ET on friday? Really hope this is the one for you huni.       

Couldnt believe i actually put my feet in the tank today, i have really tickly feet, was so freaky when they all rushed to the surface when they saw the shadow of your feet hover above the waters surface.  

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Morning Ladies,

well got home yesterday and DH had freaked & stressed me out even more over the colour of our dinning room - and guess what - there's nothin bloody wrong with it - it was just a shock as previously was so pale ! 

anyway i'm (trying) to feel a little bit more optimistic now - we have until the 15th june to canc hols and only lose deposit so not worring about that until then - hopefully thursday will bring more good news and can get started (although i did take 3 sprays at 5.30 yest again as was convinced 2nd one had worked and then nearly threw up 10 mins later when it all started runing down the back of my throat lol)

now will try for some personals as i think i've moaned about me enough !

TessyK - so happy your ready for your snow babies to come home. how does this work? do they just take out 2 at a time or more? 
Ineen - sorry got you confused with TessyK yest - hope today gets you lots of eggs and that your pain is not as bad as you think - just keep sucking on the gas and air - did they offer to have you put under to do EC if it is so sore ? i had my first EC done under G.A. as was freakign out about it so much
Misse - i'd love to try the fishy's but havent been up yet - did you see any diff in your feet afterwards? they'd prob have to spend a week on mine they're that bad at the min 
Polly - hope the 2ww is going smoothly for you and praying for a BFP soon 
Strawberry - hope the witch is on her way so you can join us on this rocky road 
Heavenli - not be long till your on the DR 
Katie - i know its not easy but try forget what happended before as every tx is diff and this could be the one for you 
Sparkly - how's the recovery going - hope your feeling better on spirt and physically
Jillyh - how'd the holiday go ? hope you had some grat weather and i'm sure it was great seeing your wee nieces again

Monja/AbabyB/BJP/Mrs B24/Gillip and anyone else i've missed hope you are all well and hope to hear some news soon 

xxxxx


----------



## wee emma

hiyas, i asked this on a seperate thread but thought it put it on here too.

i got my iui appointment on friday (end of this month so i reckon it'll properly start in august) and was wondering if any of you would have any tips for me? ive done it 4 times before but was clueless to be honest, so i'd like to make sure i give it a much better go this time.

we're taking sanatogen mother/father to be, something called cardiovace(or something like that) and loads of folic acid. also, would a wee aspirin be of any use?

one of my things is i do get a thinnish lining-any suggestions for that? and i do get confused as to when the pineapple juice/brazil nut thing?

im afraid of missing something or forgetting something    and as this is really it for us, i would like to go for it


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Lastchancer - im   for you, hope everything works out.

Tessyk - your ready for your snowbabies, yeh!!  

MissE - dont know how you did that fish thing, even hearing about it creeps me out, i couldnt do that  . Hope your ok  

Strawberry - hope she shows up soon

Heavenli - wont be long til your letter arrives, how you holding up?

Pollly - how you feeling hun? 

Ineed - good luck with EC today, hope its not to painful.

Big hello to monja, sparkly, jilly, danni and any other ladies l've missed.

I have my scheduling appt tomorrow, can someone tell me how long i'll be there for, just thinking i should maybe just take the day off?


----------



## lastchancer

BabyD you should only be in for about 30-45 mins  but depending on how busy you are you may have to wait a little while - your meds need to go straght in the fridge after appoint so i'd take the daf off and just have a relaxing day 

Wee Emma - sorry not had IUI so not idea how to help but i'm sure someone onhere will have some ideas 

Ineen - how'd it gop today ?


----------



## wee emma

lastchancer iui is almost the same as ivf, only without the embryo making bit and the egg collection. Its a bit simpler.


----------



## hopewishpray

hey everyone
what is happening to our summer the weather doesnt know what to be at i think i saw hail stones today!!!!! 
Im still terrible at remebering names so sorry for the lack of personnals but im following you all and want to wish you lots of baby dust  
Well our wee house is shooting up the roof is going on now and the windows and doors have been ordered ive been trying to focus everything on that in hope that the nest year will fly and i will be starting treatment soon  
To be honest though ive been having one of my off weeks a friend of mine has just had a baby girl and whilst im over the moon for her ive cried most the week i feel such a horrible person for thinking why cant it be me as i wouldnt wish fertility problems on anyone  
i hope i will snap out of it soon as i want to be positive but i cant help thinking what if it doesnt work sorry for such a depressing post my dh is away with his work so just needed to talk to someone sometimes i just feel alone with it all wish i could have my dh positive outlook but finding the whole thing so overwhelming  
hope everyone is well im sorry again for this post feel silly!
Hope xxxxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Aw, Hope, sending you    .  You are certainly not alone hun as we're all here to support and listen and, believe me, we've all felt what you're currently feeling XXX  Hope you feel better soon pet X

Misse, how are you hun - only slightly over 1 week till you get that BFP        How are you coping with the 2ww hun?

Last C, good to hear that you're feeling a wee bit more optmistic today and I really hope that things run smoothly for you - you've had a hellish few days what with car accident and bloods   

Baby D, yeah for getting your schedule tomorrow!  You need to leave half an hour before app to collect medicines, and you'll prob be in with nurse for half an hour or so, but, as Last C says, you need to get your injections into the fridge.  If I was you, I'd treat myself to a wee day off - go and have dinner or lunch after your appointment and treat yourself!

Hello to all the other ladies, hope you're all keeping well girls.

AFM, I finish the spray this evening (Thank God!), I really hate having to set my alarm at weekends in order to get up to take it!  Only thing is, that means I start the lovely gels tomorrow!

Misse, I assume that they begin the thaw on Thursday as I've to phone at 10am on Friday to see what time I've to go at for ET - please God my wee embies thaw well and divide   

LastC,they begin by thawing four and choose the best two to put back, but if out of those 4, they don't have 2 good enough, they'll thaw some more!  Hope that makes sense


----------



## lastchancer

Wee Emma, yes my cousin had IUI and now has her wee boy but i dont know any helpful hints for it but hopefully it will soon be your time.

HopeWishPray - dont feel silly we all have good and bad days and thats what we are all on here for - to find the support we sometimes dont or cant get elswhere so pour away as it does not good to  bottle it all up inside. when my baby bro called to say my sil was preggers i just burst out crying on the phone - imagine how he flet about that lol

any i see your subconsious is on the right train anyways as your have typed Nest instead of Next when metioning your home lol


----------



## MissE

Wee emma good luck with your iui huni, really hoping it brings you that much deserved bfp.        With regards to your lining have you ever tried a selenium supplement, i know the brazil nuts and pineapple juice have selenium but my last cycle i took an extra selenium supplement and my lining was 11.7mm before fet. 

Hopewishpray sorry you are having a difficult time huni, it is natural to have some times when we all feels really down about if. It is also very hard to hear pg and birth announcements even though you are really pleased for the people. I was the same the day before my et, a girl i work with told me she was pg and i felt like i had been hit by a bus. I was really pleased for her but it was all a bit too much to take as it was the day before my et and also 2 years since i lost my angel. Hang in there sweetie, our time will come some day very soon.                    

Babyd dont think i will ever do the fish thing again, so gross!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm doing ok huni, have a few sharp twinges in my ovaries today, really quite uncomfortable. As lastchancer says shouldnt be any more than 30-40 mins at your appointment, good luck huni. Wont be long now.  

Lastc how are you huni? Really hoping af shows very soon and tx can go ahead as planned.      

Tessy how are you huni?   I'm doing ok huni, still feeeling very calm at the minute, mind you if you ask me that in a few days time i might be pulling my hair out. I have everything crossed for your wee snowbabies huni, i'm sure they will thaw brilliantly.          

Ineen how did it go today, hope it wasnt too sore huni.   

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Thanks tessykins and lastc   feeling better already for having a rant lol
lol lastc so i did mayby thats a sign i sure hope so    hope your well and   everything works out for you 
Tessykins hope everything goes well with your snow babies    
xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

Miss E just seen your reply hun thankyou its great knowing im not on my own and not going completely insane lol feel stupid as reading everyones posts you have all have been through so much and im only starting and im cracking up!!
Hope everything goes well for you hun i have a good feeling this is your time sending you lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

My goodness
Ive only been away 6 days and ive missed so much, you have been bust gals   
Sparkly so sorry to hear your news hun,  
To the pupo girlies hope the wee embies are snuggling in tight.
Will post properly when u get home and when ive time to read everyone's posts
Jillyhen xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone

Misse, I don't know how you did the fish thing, I definately couldn't cope with that.
Tessy, yay for finishing the sprays   your embies thaw well.
Ineen, hope it went ok for you today.  
Babyd, good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## ineen

Just a quick update ~ DH is having to type this post as i am unable to get off the sofa.  Thank you for all the well wishes for today.  

e/c was horrendous as expected. 16 eggs collected by Dr Williamson, she was lovely and very sympathetic. She said my ovaries were huge and she wasn't for letting me come home. But i put on a brave face to get home but haven't moved since. Def freeze all and review 22nd june, have to phone in the morning for fertilized numbers

sorry for no personals but DH is a 2 finger typist   

Hope everyone is well and will update soon


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ineen, sorry your EC was so horrendous but a good lot of eggs and praying today's phone call gets you lots of little emmbies  xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Ineen well done on those eggies huni, sorry you had a difficult time, it is awful having ec done when your ovaries are so sore and swelled. Make sure you rest up and drink lots of fluids.         for a fab number of snowbabies for you.

I've had a horrible start to my day, went to lift an open tin to put it into the recycle bin and sliced my finger on the lid. The blood is pouring out of it.   Hopefully it will improve a bit.

I'll be back later for some personals.

Emma xx


----------



## ineen

Thank you ladies DH still posting for me, phone call this morning was good news.  We are now the proud parents of 9 snow babies        

Emma hope your finger is ok huni and 2WW is going well   

Lastc    praying that you get good news tomorrow    

Hello to everyone else. Hope your all well. Will post more when feeling up to it. In the mean time i'll keep   for good news from you all


----------



## lastchancer

Congrats on the snow babies Ineen - hopefulyl wopnt be too long till you recover and get back on the TX 

xxx

AFM- still no Af - nirses saythis is not a requiremetn so long as hormones are low enough - still praying for good news 2mor as really dont want to canx holiday as if dont get goods news will want the time away 

xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Ineen congrats on your 9 lovely snowbabies  , they will be waiting patiently for you my lovely. Make sure you get plenty of rest.  My finger is ok thanks, really sore and a very deep cut but i have steri-strips to hold it together and hopefully stop the bleeding.

Lastc sorry af is messing you about, really         hard for good news tomorrow for you.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello girlies

More tears leaving my wee nieces they have got so big.

Ineen congrats on the snow babies   you will be back on your feet again..

Misse hows the finger? Its prob such a small nick but bleeds so much.

Im just getting a chance to read all the posts, there has been so much goin on in a week..

Hopewishpray, hope you are in better form, im still getting up and down days. We where at a wedding on sat and this aul doll asked when my baby was due.. Bit gutted. I kept thinking i wish..

Babdy is it today you collect the drugs?

Last chancer how are you?

Hello to everyone else im on quickly as im heading to get the dog from a mate  who was dog sitting ive already got the cat home who is doin my head in already. Wont settl


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Ineen, congrats on the snowbabies


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Ineen congrats on your snow babies!


----------



## lastchancer

Evenign Ladies  - i have spent that last 2 hrs in the bath prepping anf preening everything and now resemble a wrinkly prune - feeling much more relaxed now - most likely cause Af arrived finally! - hoping thats a positive sign for 2mor.

Jillyhen, i'm sure it was heartbreaking leaving them again but i'm sure wont be long till you see them again - as for the wedding - i'm sure that lady didnt mean to upset you & felt very embarrased after, but i know its hard - i have pictures of my sisters kids pinned to my desk and so many people comment on how they look like me i've just stopped explaining they arent mine

Babydreams - how'd your appoint go today you on a short or long run ?

postitive vibes and prayers for eveyone - will update you all 2mor on my test results xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats ineen n snowbabies misse hope the finger is healing ok hun x


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Lastchancer - how'd it go today?  

Jillyhen - welcome back huni, so glad you enjoyed your time away, you deserved the break and sometime for you and DH.  

MissE - hows the finger?  Hope your ok  

Ineen - Congratulations on the snowbabies, get plenty of rest and before you know it you'll be ready to collect them.

Big hello to Tessy, IrishD, Heavenli, strawberry and anyone else ive missed.

AFM - well had my appt yesterday, collected drugs  .  Was so nervous and my hand was shaking when the nurse showed me the injection pen and asked me to copy what she had did - i couldnt stop shaking - i hope when i actually have to do them i dont shake as much, maybe it was just because she was watching me.  So im offically DR from 8am this morning - first sniff seemed to go ok, could taste it at the back of my throat so i think i did it right  .  Provisional EC is 7th July thats less than a month away didnt think it would be that quick but i suppose like everyone it depends on how i respond.


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Lastchancer - how'd it go today?  

Jillyhen - welcome back huni, so glad you enjoyed your time away, you deserved the break and sometime for you and DH.  

MissE - hows the finger?  Hope your ok  

Ineen - Congratulations on the snowbabies, get plenty of rest and before you know it you'll be ready to collect them.

Big hello to Tessy, IrishD, Heavenli, strawberry and anyone else ive missed.

AFM - well had my appt yesterday, collected drugs  .  Was so nervous and my hand was shaking when the nurse showed me the injection pen and asked me to copy what she had did - i couldnt stop shaking - i hope when i actually have to do them i dont shake as much, maybe it was just because she was watching me.  So im offically DR from 8am this morning - first sniff seemed to go ok, could taste it at the back of my throat so i think i did it right  .  Provisional EC is 7th July thats less than a month away didnt think it would be that quick but i suppose like everyone it depends on how i respond.


----------



## lastchancer

BabyD - glad all went went this mornign- yes they seem to be gettign everyone ion on 4wk schdules where possible - hope yours goes more smoothly than mine 

well sent this mornign adn told them AF had shown up so they said that didnt need bloods done but did them anyways - am now just waiting to get call with new schdule - hopefullt start injections 2nite or 2mor at latest - they did ask again wheni was going on hols so hopefulyl they will take this into accoutn when trying to fit mw in for EC & ET.


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Lastchancer

I hope they sort something out for you and you get it sorted, your holiday will do you the world of good


----------



## hopewishpray

hey Jillyhen feeling alot brighter now just one of those days or weeks  
People can be so thoughtless though cant believe that woman asking you that all i get now is when you having wee ones  
But we will get their  
Babyd its all so exciting hun 7th july will fly i would be the same though the injections do scare me  
Last chancer hope everything runs smoothly for you hun it all seems to be coming into place for you now  
hello everyone else still learning names so sorry have no more personals but sending you all  and     for all your stages of this journey xxxxx


----------



## lastchancer

well girls nothign comeing together at all for me - despite AF showing up and nurse not gonna botehr with bloods they are now saying thta mt levels are still at 309 ! cant understand how it drops form in the 500's frim fri-mon but only by 50 from mon to thurs they said to come back 8.30 monday for more bloods and want me to repeat preg test - i mean seriously - do they not listen or read my notes - it is medically impossible for me to be pregnant naturally never mind that my wonderfully understanding DH hasnt had a nit in over 2 mths cept that 1 time with a condom !!!! i actually asked the nurse was it really a case of my hormones or just not having a place for me to fit into over the next 3wks.

so upset had to leave work early and Dh had bought me lovely bunch of flowers after getting the optimistic news this morning 

i'm sorry for the whole moaning minnie post but really really upset = holiday is being cancelled


----------



## Jillyhen

Baby

Im sure you cant believe you have started, time will fly by thats only 4 weeks really till you are up for e/c. 

Lastchancer, rant away hun ive done it in the past..


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies,

Lastc i am so sorry things are not going as planned, it is so frustrating. I hope monday brings you better news. I am sorry your holiday is having to be cancelled. You rant as much as you like lovely, you deserve it.        

Jilly how are you huni? 

Babyd great news on getting started, i hope it all goes well for you. I got dh to do my jabs for me, he was great. &th july wont be long coming round.          

Tessy good luck for tomorrow huni, really hoping your snowbabies do well for you. Not long now til thwy come home. 

Hopewishpray glad you are feeling a bit brighter huni. 

Irishd how are you doing huni? 

Ineen hope you are feeling ok huni, make sure you are getting plenty of rest. 

Heavenli, strawberry and anyone else i've missed, hope you ladies are doing well.

I'm doing ok, just over the halfway mark now. Went back to work today, was so hard to go back after being off for a week. My finger is aching still and it it still bleeding. Hoping the steri-strips help it heal soon. I am such a silly 

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Finally got our laptop back so am loving being able to type my messages on an actual keyboard!!!! big fingers on mouse sized phone keyboard was making me  .

Lastchancer, im sure you are gutted about the holiday. Wonder whats going on with that AF of yours   this game really tries your patience doesnt it. I hope you get your money back and can get some enjoyment out of booking another one later in the year while trying to work out when its safe to fly cause youve got a baby on board  

Emma, I cant beleive your over halfway there already. Are you symptom spotting or is that finger of yours distracting you from thinking about it. if it works there'll be lots of us trying to stump our toes or bump our heads on purpose to stop us going mad on our two week waits   

Jillyhen, glad you had a lovely time with your nieces.  Im sure the woman at the wedding was mortified at what she said. i dont know how you held it together. Weddings make me blub at the best of times, but if someone said that id have either kicked her or burst into tears. 

Ineen, congrats on all your snowbabies. Im very jealous, my DH would never be a personal secretary for me and type my FF messages. I dont mind, his sticky toffee pudding and hot toffee sauce more than makes up for it.

babyd, its all go now, eh. The 7th July will be here in no time. How exciting!!

Big hellos to everyone else - heavenli, Irish D, hopewish. Hope havent forgotten anyone xxxxx

Katie


----------



## lastchancer

Well Ladies,

thanks for your all your kind words of support - took myself off to bed last night and got up shattered today - took the preg test they gave me last week which was negative as expected but at least i can say to them thats 3 tests all negative we need to be looking at somethign else - i also want to see my results and talk to the doctor about why this is not working cause there must be a reason.

as for the holiday i think my neice and nephews are more gutted than we are as how can i explain to kids why we are no longer going on holidays with them when its all we have been talking about for months.

Anyways, hope everyone is doing well at your various stages, have to go get ready for work, will pop on later for some personals when my mood has lifted a little 

xxxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Lastc, is there another down reg drug they can give you? Ive only used the suprefact injections before and dont know why I was given it instead of the spray, but might be worth asking?

Katie xx


----------



## Polly19

Morning Eveyone!

It's taken me a while to catch up - everyone has been so busy this week and lots of changes and happenings.

Lastchancer - how frustrated you must be at what is happening with your cycle and your blood results. Our bodies can really mess us around. I hope you get some answers and a new direction from the medical team soon. So sorry about your holiday too, and the disappointment you feel   .

Tessykins - hope all goes well for ET today   !

Heavenli - hope you get your scheduling appointment soon - then you can feel that you are really making progress   .

Babydreams - well done on day 2 now of DR! Now the ball is rolling towards that positive outcome!

Ineen - congratulations on your snowbabies, that's an achievement to be proud of and should give you lots of hope for a positive outcome in the very near future. Hopefully some of the discomfort will ease now. Dr Williamson is lovely - calm and reassuring. Hope the review later this month goes well and you can move towards ET soon   .

Miss E - only 5 days to go    ! Take it easy even though you are back to work, hope your finger begins to settle and heal up soon!

Katie79, hopewishpray and Jillyhen - thinking about you as you wait for appointments and hopefully get started with treatment.

AFM - now day 5 post transfer on day 3 (5dpd3t - is that how you say it?) - so our embryo is a week old. I'm feeling fine, just the side effects of the progesterone - tired, dizzy and a bit nauseous at times, but that's to be expected with the gels. Trying to just focus on each day and not to look too far into next week, although I know testing day will come! Am planning at the moment to wait until 19th June, that's 14 days post transfer so it should allow enough time for an accurate result to show. Not sure if I'll stick to it though. I only have the test provided by RFC, can anyone recommend another accurate test I could buy? Clear Blue maybe? (You see how already my mind is running away with me!!)


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Katie - are you using origin or rvh for your TX - a firend is with origin at min and they are giving her injections instead of spray - i'll make sure & ask about it on monday when i'm up.

Tesskykins good luck for today make sure you go home and put your feet up and relax for the rest of the day after ET.

Polly & Misse - hope your making it thru the 2ww without going lah lah 

Heavenli wont be long now till that appointment lands and you'll be off the mark 

BabyD how you coping with the spray ?

Hi to all you other lovely supportive ladies who may be posting or lurking behond the scenes 

xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Morning girls, 

Last C, so sorry to hear that things really haven't been going to plan for you - I hope that they can get things sorted for you     

Polly, good to hear from you and congrats on being PUPOXXX

Hi Katie, good to hear from you XX

Baby d, Jilly, Hope, Strawberry, Heavenli, Irish Dream - Hello!

Ineen, congrats on your great wee crop of snowbabies - hope you're feeling well love, it won't be long till your FET

Misse, how's you hunni?  I can't believe that you've only 5 days to do   How are you feeling?

AFM

I'm up for ET at 3pm today.  They took four of my wee embies out of freezer and all four survived the thaw, two have gone onto divide and are currently 2 cells, so I'm     that they continue to divide and don't drop any cells.  

I'll let you all know how it goes later XX


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Lastc you are having such a tough time, it is so unfair. Tx is hard enough without all the added hiccups. I hope the docs can give you some reassurance and help get things back on track. hang in there huni, your BFP is around the corner.     

Tessy huni, great news about your snowbabies. I have everything crossed for you huni. Good luck for ET. 

Polly hope the 2ww is going well for you. It is so hard not to dwell on everything but try to stay calm  . Sorry not sure about tests, i went the other day to get one and came home from boots with 5. Bought 3 clearblue and 2 first response. DH has them hidden so i cant get them before wednesday.

Katie how are you huni?   

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, must go and do some work so i can get finished and go home.

I'm doing ok thanks. Still cant get the finger to stop bleeding but it is definitely not as sore today.Had a bit of a slump this morning but i suppose one off day is to be expected. Am trying now to regain my PMA.......come on snowbabies, mummy loves ya.   

  and    to all you lovely girlies.
Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Lastc im sure you are gutted not to be getting away.

Miss E how are you? Is your finger badly split? How do you feel about wednesday? 

Roll on 5 cant be bothered working im just back to my own clinic and cant get my head around anything at all..

Rang the rfc to say that we could take a cancellation for a review if any came up the girl abruptly said the cancellation would go to the next person on the list.. So that was me told lol


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Jilly - some people can be so dam rude sometimes, you were only telling her like  

MissE - 5 days   thats flying in, im   for you.  Hope your finger heals soon.

Tessy - good luck with ET today, your probably up there as i type waiting patiently to receive your snowbabies.  Good Luck  

Lastchancer - god your not having a very good time of it lately, i do hope they sort you out, thats a pitty about the holiday too, you could have done with the break.  Im   for some good news for you.  

Polly - hope your 2ww isnt going too bad for you.  Sorry i cant give you any advice on pregnancy tests, ive never needed one  .  Hopefully someone can come along and give you some advice.

Big hello to Katie, strawberry, hopewishpray hope your all well.

AFM - Day 2 of DR and i feel ok i know its too early to get side affects anyway but im hoping they stay away.  Spray isnt too bad i just hope im using it right - it does taste disgusting though.. yuk!


----------



## Moonbeam08

Polly - I would test initially with a first response test and/or a clearblue digi. They are very very sensitive and accurate. When I was expecting Abigail the test i was given by the royal didnt even show up as postitive when I used it on official test day when I know from my bloods that my HCG was over 400! This time the Royals did show 2 lines but I tested with FR and Clearblue first. One word of warning... dont test every day as i did this and compared the lines and freaked myself out when the FR line got lighter - when my bloods confimred my levels were rising..... so it meant nothing..


----------



## Katie789

Jilly, did the woman even check where you were on the list? You might be the next one on it.

Tessy, hope all went well today and you are the proud owner of some lovely embies.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Stay away rain please.

Katie xx


----------



## monja

Jillyhen - sorry   Don`t let them get you down. Maybe the woman on the phone was having a bad day. Hopefully time will go fast xx

Hi everyone else. Hope you are all doing good. 

Wishing you all a lovely weekend x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi everyone

Good to hear from you Monja - hope you're doing well

Misse, sending you lots and lots of          Keep your chin up hun - not long to go now to that BFP     Had a wee laugh at your 5 pee sticks!  That's like something I'd do!

Baby D, hope those side effects do stay away for you  

Jilly, don't let them get you down hun   She could've been a bit more sensitive though.

Hi everyone else  

Well, I'm PUPO girls, had two wee embies put back - both 2 cells with one grade B and the other a (according to Dr Williamson) B/C??  I was a wee bit disconcerted initially as I would just love perfectly dividing grade As (doesn't everyone  !) and also my embies were better quality last year and they didn't stick.  But I've given myself a good talking to and am living by the mantra nothing ventured, nothing gained!  I do feel    and have been treating myself - we called into Sprucefield on the way back from clinic for coffee and cake and I bought myself new pjs and loads of goodies, so I plan to lie back for the weekend, read mags and eat choc!


----------



## mollycat

TessyKins... congrats on being PUPO!!

sending you loads of pma and prayers


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

All she said was that the nest person on the list would get the cancellation cheeky sod!!

Mollycat, how are you?

Whoopee Tessykins hope the wee bubs hold on tight.


----------



## lastchancer

Congratulations TessyKins ! just the right frame of mind too with the pjs and reading material - as for the gradiong , dont pay any attention to it - to give examples, a friend who went thru first TX with me had grade A inplanted but got a BFN yet my work colleagues friend had only 1 Emmbie fertilize at grade C and she's just had her 13wk scan with all going exactly as should be - just goes to show if its meant to be it will be xxx


----------



## MissE

Tessy darling i'm delighted for you. Congrats on being . Dont get too annoyed with grades huni, mine were both grade b 2 cells, my previous frosties were both A grades and bfn so we just have to keep positive cos those wee frosties could be the ones. Sending you bundles of                                         . Hoping your snowbabies snuggle in tight.

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all, 

Congrats Tessie on being PUPO am saying lots of   and   your way. 

Lastchancer, hope you get some better news soon. Am also saying lots of    that they have a solution for you and your treatment can continue the way it should!

Jilly - What a cheeky Mare! What ever happened to customer service!

MissE - I'm sure you are very excited about being nearly there! Not long now til you get your BFP!

Hello to Katie, Strawberry and Hopewish.. hope u are well. 

AFM - Still waiting on my scheduling appointment. GP still doesnt have my day 2 blood results back despite them being taken on 31 May! Booked a spa break in Galgorm Manor for end of July today. Think whatever happens it will be a much needed break. 

Also... am quite pleased with myself... Getting better at remember all you girls details and now able to do personals!   Oh... and have figured out how to do icons! Yay Me!

Hope u all have a lovely weekend despite the terrible weather!


----------



## Tessykins

Aww girls, thanks for all of your best wishes XXXX

Molly, look at you!! 28weeks!!  So happy for you hun - roll on August XX

Heavenli, good on you booking a break - hope the schedule turns up soon X

Well, I'm offically bored   I'm not used to lying around and would love to take my wee dog for a long walk but she is quite big and hyper and she sometimes pulls me so I don't think it would be wise.  I've eaten my body weight in Revels and read a million celebrity mags - sick reading about Cheryl Cole      

Roll on the next 2 weeks


----------



## lastchancer

Well Girls just back from a shopping spree with my DH - said i deserved to be treated after all the stress of last couple of weeks - he doesnt know i'm still holding out hope that we can get going but really dont think we will.

the house is upside down after decorators so gonna try get that straightened out and then it will only be the spare bedroom to finmahs next wk and we are done 

hope everyone has a great weekend planned and catch yup with you all later 

ps - the witch has made a full blown appearance and i'm in agony but trying not to complain cause know its a good sign for mondays tests 

xxxxx


----------



## plusone

Lastchancer think it is like you sais they can not fit you in.  I had delay with down regulating previous cycle and was made to use spray for further 3 weeks so irratating.  If you have been increasing your spray and levels are now normal ask if you can decrease to normal dose again as once you have got to level required normal dose should keep you there.

Tessykins fingers toes crossed for you i had b and c put back this time and now 28 weeks pregnant on mon.  The not doing much is hard but worth it.  I had et transfer just before christmas this time and was so convinced it had not worked took to cleaning whole house as had 10 guest on christmas day only to get bfp on boxing day 5 days early (though warning with dd had bfn night before test day and bfp official test day so early testing is   ).

Heavenli hope you app. comes soon.  If you are going to galgorm  during 2ww or even when your pregnant they wont do anything at spa till you are over 12 weeks and the thermal spa is outta bounds for full pregnancy.  apart from those beds in glass area.  hope you do not mind me saying but dont want you to get there and not know.

Bumps thread is super quiet so you girl need to get your BFP and liven it up      to you all.

To all the girls on this thread good luck


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Plusone hi lovely, how are you and the LO doing. Have been keeping an eye on you and am sorry to hear the awful time you have had over the past few months huni. Have everything crossed for you huni.   You give us hope huni, especially me and tessy with having a successful pregnancy with grade b and c embies.

Tessy enjoy the relaxation whilst you can cos in 9 months time you will be running round like a mad woman when this LO arrives.    It is hard to sit still for so long, i took it easy, read some books and wandered round the garden very gently and then took the pup out to the field and let him run around while i stood and watched.

Lastc glad you got spoiled today, you have had a rough time and deserve to be pampered.  

Heavenli hope your scheduling appointment comes through very soon.   

Jilly what a cheeky mare!!!!!! Cant believe people can be so horrible and inconsiderate.   

Katie how are you doing huni?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Plusone, thanks for letting me know about your successful tx - it really does give us all a lot of hope.  I read about your sad loss on the other thread and words fail me as to how to comfort you pet.  But I do know that you're strong and an inspiration to all of us XXXX    

Misse, although I haven't been running a marathon, I've been out and about shopping and just made dinner.  I really can't sit around too much and I hope that I haven't done any damage   Everything goes through your mind during the 2ww - and I'm only day 2 of it    

How are you keeping anyway Em - have you been tempted yet??    I'm a nightmare for testing early but am determined to hold off as last time I tested one day early, got a neg and then had to test next day with the RFC's test so it was just double tears for me!

DVD and minstrels time for me girls - anything to keep me away from my usual Saturday night vino


----------



## MissE

Tessy i dont believe you have done any damage by walking round the shops. I think a wee walk can only help keep the blood flowing, as long as you werent weight lifting.   The retail therapy is good for you. I have just been out walking that mad dog of mine and he has just pulled the arm off me getting excited by another dog.    Now he is lying here at my feet like butter wouldnt melt.
No huni, havent been tempted to test early, i know it sounds silly but i dont even want to test on wednesday.  
Enjoy your minstrels and dvd, i'm going to have some choccies myself and settle down and watch some tv.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls...

doing good thanks Tessy & Jilly... waiting for all the BFP's on this thread     

Wish the sun would come back, fed up of all this rain   

hope your all having a great sunday..

love and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hey molly, hope you are ok. I know what you mean about being fed up with all this rain, wish the sun would come back.   I think i might get dh to take me out for a dander round the shopping centre to help me get this day in.

Hope you all have a lovely sunday.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya emma,

with ya on that, anything to take your mind off things for a few hours.. but easier said than done.....
hope you both have a good afternoon... and roll on test date till we get your BFP!!!!!


----------



## Tessykins

Morning ladies, totally agree with the poor weather, and it's bloody cold too!

Molly, how are you feeling hun?  Have you everything ready for the big day?

Misse, I totally know where you're coming from when you say you nearly don't want to test on Wednesday - it's totally nerve wrecking and not pleasant.  I know I'll be quaking in my boots when it comes to the 24th June    You're just right - get that DH of yours to treat you to a good shopping session this afternoon!  I need to go grocery shopping which isn't as nice as clothes shopping.  I would ask my DH to go but God only knows what he'd come home with   

Hello to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## mollycat

hiya Tessy... 

kinda all sorted, still need to get my bag ready and and finish the nursery, time seems to be dragging now so im trying not to do everything at once. got my 30week appointment with the consultant on the 21st.. so hopefully things will go quicker from then.

im sure this time next week you will be on tender hooks too... wish there was a magic time machine for the two week wait....
get your self a nice big cream cake when out shopping today...    and keep       

 for ya BFP'S girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Molls, glad to hear you're getting there.  Wow, 30 week scan    And getting your bag ready - it's so exciting pet and your time really will fly by.  Are you working at the min or taking it easy?

I know what you mean about the time machine - an instant decision would be nice wouldn't it instead of the old 2ww head melter  

Flip Moll, if I eat anymore cream cakes, buns, sweets, crisps etc etc I'll be going back to work tomorrow about 2 stone heavier - I won't be able to fit out the door   Now, I know we have to treat ourselves and all that but I've really ripped the ar*e out of it this weekend   Back to normality tomorrow - as normal as I can be with my two wee embies in me!


----------



## Katie789

Emma, I cant believe your test date is so soon. I have everything crossed for you xx

Congrats tessy on being pupo, plus im jealous. I love minstrels, havent had them in years!!! 

Hey mollycat, glad to see your doin well. 

Lastc, good luck with tomorrows test.

Afm, still no sign of witch. Been biting dh head off all week so shes on her way. Hee hee.

Its such a boggin day eh

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

What a horrible evening.

So many girlies testing soon    that we get a lot of bfp's..

Molly wont be long till you have that precious bundle in your arms..

Tessy i had walked from Connolly station in dublin to the aviva stadium the day after i had e/t.. I didnt walk very fast tho  if it had been a natural preg would we do be doin everything?

I dont have very much to say as we are sitting tight till we get our review in July.. I still cant bet over how abrupt that girl was on the phone.. Def need a personality transplant..

Why do the weekends go so quick


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Tessykins, congrats on being PUPO hun,   your embies are snuggling in tight.

Lastchancer, good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

MissE, hope your fingers getting better hun, keeping everything crossed for wednesday for you.

AFM, thankfully have done ok so far with DR, for a scan tomorrow so hopefully will be able to start stims later in the week. We are heading away with my sis, bil, niece and parents tomorrow for a few days, it's just a shame the weather is so awful, but hey ho, we will have fun anyway.

Big hello to Katie, Jillyhen and anyone I have missed.

xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies


Thank you all for the well wishes.

Sorry its gonna be a totally me me post and I've totally lost where everyone is at   and I've only missed a couple of days   my niece has lent me her laptop so I'll try and catch up as I'm still confined to the sofa...... symtoms are def getting easier but I had major over stimulation again, my ovaries just seem to go nuts.


Dr Williamson wasn't for letting me home on Tues but I put a brave face on it for my dh sake to get home, he has brain damage from a motorbike accident 3 years ago and it has left him with short term memory problems, so with a 6 year old at home just made more sense for me to be here.


We had a good result and I'm really pleased about that but hate being stuck to the sofa since I've missed 2 hospital app's with dh that I was supposed to go to, my mum's 80th birthday ~ she came to see me cos I couldn't go see her, her birthday drinks and dinner and she's going into hospital tomorrow for a hip replacement which I was supposed to be taking her to ~ moan over.


I hope everyone is well      for bfp's for uz all and       for those waiting to start

Sorry for the totally moaning post, totally fed up lying around


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Its been busy busy here all weekend so sorry if i miss anyone

Ineen - we all need a good moan sometimes and thats what we are hear for.  You've been through alot and we are here for support when you need us.  Hope your ok  

IrishD - Good luck with your scan today

Jilly - how are you doing, nice weekend?

Katie - how she rears her ugly head soon  

Tessy - congratulations on being PUPO, i hope the time flys for you.    

Molly - not long now til you have your beautiful baby in your arms  

MissE - a few more days for you, how are you holding up?  

Lastchancer - good luck today, let us know how you get on im   for you.

Heavenli - hope your letter arrives soon.  Im going on a spa day on 25th June to the Burrendale in Newcastle for my 30th birthday, cant wait!

Hello to all other ladies ive missed

AFM - Day 5 of DR and i still feel ok.  Now im freaking out, i think maybe im not doing it right  .  Also i was given two bottles to use for the 4 weeks of the spray and ive used just a tiny amount, should there be more used from the bottle?  The way its going one bottle would be enough


----------



## lastchancer

BabyD - thats what i thought when i started taking it as well - i do find that if use both hands to do the spray ( thumbs on the bottoem and forefingers on each side of the nozzle) it seems to go up more and i'm actually worrying now abotu not having enought to last lol  - each bottle is supposed to last 21 day on average which is why they give you 2 on each cycle so try not to worry.

IrishD - where you in the waiting room this mornign at about 8.45 ? hope scan went well x

Ineen - hope you recover soon x

Hi to everyone else - wioll get on later for more personals 

AFM - tehy tried to get me to take another Preg Test this morn but i told them taken 4 already and withc full blown ovver wkend so that said ok - took bloods and then Dr Williamson scanned me - lining is paper thin although do have a small cycst on ovary which i suspected anyways - she said they would posta new schedule out to me but i asked would that mean i cant get started today or tomor and she said depends where they can fit me in so ok to call later to find out. 

xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Lastchancer i'll try that to see if it makes a difference.  Hope you get good news this afternoon and they are able to get you slotted in.


----------



## Jillyhen

Babdy

I thought that 2 and by the end i had gone into the 2nd bottle.It will go down quickly

Gosh lastchancer why are they giving you another preg test.. Im sure its hard enuf for you as it is.

Babyd, quiet enuf weekend, think i must be ovulating as im so sore and feel as if someone is using me as a punch bag..

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Jillyhen


----------



## ob7

hi girls 
hope every1 is doing ok
sorry havent been on in a while cos i was been going crazy  waiting on my scan
so we had it today and found out we are having twins 
we cant belive it just   now that everything is ok from here on in


----------



## Tessykins

OMG OB!! That's such fab news!  I'm sure you and your DH are over the moon - congratulations darling - I love hearing such good news   

Last C, any word from clinic yet about when you can get started?

Ineen, so sorry to hear that you're having an awful time - hope you feel better soon pet  

Baby d, as the girls said one bottle is supposed to last 3 weeks - I hope you soon see it going down.

Misse - only two more sleeps        

Hello to everyone else.

I went back to work today - it's like Friday's et didn't even take place.  I'd been living in a wee pupo bubble over the weekend but now I'm back to reality the     is starting to dwindle.  Really do wish I'd a time machine or crystal ball


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

OB Congratulations!!! Thats amazing news. Gives the rest of use some hope!

Lastchancer... hope u get slotted in asap after all the hassle you have been through. 

Irishd... how did u get on today?

Jillyhen - I feel your pain. I think I must be ovulating. Feel like someone is stabbing me with a screwdriver

Ineen hope u are feeling better. 

Sorry to the girls I have missed out. Hope u are all ok. 

AFM - Nearly had a meltdown earlier. Phoned the RFC as my GP still hasnt got my day 2 blood results despite me having them done on 31 May! I spoke with a staff nurse at RFC who initially told me that if I hadnt sent my results in by now and had a pre treatment consultation prior to scheduling appointment then I wouldnt be starting DR on Sun. I told her I had spoken to a nurse last week who told me not to worry and that they would look for my blood results on the computer system. The staff nurse was able to pull them off the computer today but then couldnt find my chart and said she would ring me back. I had a mini freak out before she rang back to say that Dr Williamson has my chart as she is liaising with my immunologist to make sure there is no reason to put off treatment. I have an appointment on Fri morning for scheduling and apparently I should have gotten that letter last week! So just have to ring on Wed evening to make sure that my immunologist isnt raising any concerns ( which he isnt because I saw him last week and he gave me the go ahead) that would postpone treatment. So looks like Im all set for Sun!


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Ob OMG congrats huni         . So glad your scan went well and fab news on your twingles.  

Tessy hang in there huni, keep that PMA going, hopefully those wee embies are snuggling in tight as we speak.         

Heavenli i'm sure you nearly died when the nurse first spoke to you and said it was unlikely you would get started. I hope everything goes ok and the immunologist doesnt have any concerns      .

Babyd dont worry about the spray huni, it will go down very quickly and you will be on the second bottle before you know it.  

Lastc i hope they can get you fitted in asap. You deserve to get things moing after all the hassle you have had.  

Jilly hope you are well huni.  

Ineen hope you are feeling  a bit better. We are here anytime you need a moan, we all need one now and again.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed, sorry but my head is so messed up today.

Well ladies i think i have totally lost all my pma today. The nerves are really kicking in and dont know how i am going to face another bfn. I'm already planning my next go.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Omg ob, fantastic news on the twins absolutely delighted with the news.. Im sure you are on   

Miss e think   , is it wed you test?

Keep calm tessy the 2 ww will soon fly in.

I was gonna head out with the dog for a walk but im in absolute agony with the pains, i really want to get out to try and shift the pounds.. Ive never known my pains to be so bad as i didnt have any at all last month..


----------



## Moonbeam08

MissE - im just going to text you as I promised I would as it sounds like you need a chat and a hug  xoxo


----------



## ineen

Firstly Ladies thank you for all the well wishes, feeling a bit more human today.

OMG ob fantastic news huni     for a smooth ride for your wee bubba's

Emma       come on huni you are soo nearly there, dont lose the faith, this is gonna be ur time       


Tessykins, Polly, Sparklyme howz it going with you all    


Jillyhen sorry you feeling so poorly this month huni go rest and put some heat on ur tum the pounds can wait, we put ourselves through so much but we gotta realise when it's time to rest  


Babyd I thought the same with the spray but it eventually started to disappear good luck with it   


Heavenli OMW you poor thing, it's frightening that we feel powerless at someone else's hands all we can do is   that they know more than we do    all goes smoothly from here on for you


Lastc ~ any word yet huni I   it's been good news for you you've been thru the mill  

Sorry if I've missed anyone out

Afm definately heading in the right direction all be it slowly, my mum through her hip replacement today and doing well so I can relax a bit about that, dh has been wonderful as usual and has lifted to me hand and foot, and I think what makes it easier for me is knowledge that whatever the outcome of my treatment is I am never doing another e/c if it's meant to be then all well and good and if not I'm blessed with my 1 ds who is the joy in my life    oh gosh that all sounds very serious lol, think all this lying around gives me too much time to think


----------



## Katie789

Ob, thats absolutely fantastic news, congratulations!!!

Emma, youve done so well so far, I really do feel for you and im praying your test brings good news on wed xx

Lastc, any news from the hospital?? 

Ineen, glad your on the mend. It must be a great feeling knowing youll never have another ec! 

Jillyhen, hows the magic drops going? 

Heavenli, roll on fri. Itll all go a millon miles an hour once you start.

Babyd, you are lucky to have no nasty side effects. I wonder if ill be different on the sprays that I was on the injections. I was hot flushing all night.

Polly and tessy, hows the 2ww goin?

Irishd, howd it go today?

Afm, am so dopey! Thought af was due over a week ago, but its not due til fri. Doh.

Katie xx


----------



## lastchancer

OB major congrats on the twins - i'm sure your head was spinning seeing those wee heartbeats xx

MissE - dont lose faith you've been so strong so far adnonyl a couple more days till you know either way - we are all here for you praying and wishing x

Polly & Tessy - how you two holdingup ? 

Heavenli - i feel for you knowing what i've been thru over last couple of weeks - hope all goes ahead as planned for you 

Babyd - hows the drug regime going ?  strange to think that i got offer before you and heavenli and yet i'm gonna be behind you in TX lol

big hi to all you other lovely ladies and will try get checkin 2mor xxx

AFM - well we are to go back to 1 spray 4 x daily and then start stimming on 23rd June - up for scan on 28th june and 5th July - then EC booked for 7th July with ET hopefully 10th July - this is the earliest they can fit me in for EC apparrently - may have to go get more spray as only half a bottle left now. Holiday has been officially cancelled - just have to break it to the kids - gonna say DH cant get off work - let him be the baddie lol  

does these new dates of mine coincide with any1 else ??


----------



## ineen

Lastc ~ Sorry about ur holiday huni how frustrating for you, really pleased for you that treatment is going ahead    that it all runs smoothly from here on in  

Irene


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Ineen - im glad you now have a more positive attitude, in time you'll be ready to collect your snowbabies and give your DS a beautiful sibling.

Lastchancer - i wrote to you on the NI thread, our dates coincide exactly, well if all goes according to plan with me.  I wonder will we be up at the same time??

Katie - you made me laugh, lets hope she shows up this friday then  

Jilly - Hope your pains have eased and you start to feel better soon  

MissE - good luck for tomorrow, im   for you, keep  

Tessy - how are you holding up?

Polly - how are you feeling?


0b7 - Congratulations - its gives the rest of us hope.  I hope you have a happy and healthly pregnancy.

Heavnli - Yay for getting started on Sun, you wont be far behind me.  Good luck with your appt on Friday!

AFM - day 6 of DR - woke with a nasty headache is morning but came into work had a few glasses of water and its gone, thank god.  Starting to feel a little nervous about injecting next week but im sure once i get the first one over i'll be fine.  Not sure where to inject Stomach or Leg, where did you all do it?


----------



## ineen

Babyd I was the same but I think once you get the 1st one done it all makes sense, my first day I forgot to pull the trigger out and i'm standing in my kitchen thinking what have I done wrong and why wont this thing move....doh.  I did mine in the stomach noone told me you could do it the leg.

Emma hope ur hanging in there huni only 1 more day ~ you've done wonderful to get this far without driving yourself nuts I was on constant panty watch during my last 2 ww nearly drove me to distraction      it will be ur time   

Hello to everyone else isn't it great to see the sun back


----------



## gillipepper

Hi,
My husband did my injections as i am no good with needles.  He did them in my stomach and numbed the area with an ice cube first which sort of took the pain away.

Don't think i could do them at all so he is booked to do doctor again with the 2nd cycle.


----------



## lastchancer

Babyd you can do either - i've always done my stomach but Belfast girl did her in leg - tried the belly once wheni suggested it and told me it was really sore compared to leg - i didnt find it sore at all but each to their own - i'd try one of each and then decide what works for you.

have replied on other thred re dates


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Girls - think i'll try both and see what one works best for me.  You ladies are always a great help, so thank you!

Good Luck to you all x


----------



## Jillyhen

Babdy

I got hubby to inject in my tummy as there is plenty of padding and he done it when we got up at 6.30 to go to work, i was still half asleep so didnt feel it as much. How are you sleeping?

Miss E how you doin hun? Only one more day to go     

Katie, where you getting excited there? My head is like a sieve and forgotten what stage you are at lol

Gillip how are you?

Lastc i replier to you on the other thread.

Thank god the pains are starting to ease was so sore last nite   .    When i checked the ovulating calendar it was giving different days so a bit confused.. 

Ineen are you still resting hun?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Jilly 

Im sleeping ok, to be honest im sleeping more.. he he.  Feeling really tired and have no energy but other than that im great.

My DH isnt too fond of needles and he is very squimish, so theres no way he could do them for me, looks like i'll have to do it myself!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Babdy

Thats how i felt my sleeping pattern was up the left though.I couldnt bring myself to do it.. My poor hubby was so good the only time i cracked was the very last injection before e/c. I totally freaked..

We have been trying so hard this month and i would love to have a natural bfp especially after seeing your woman in omagh and taking the drops, which now have stopped..


----------



## babydreams282

Oh i forgot you got them, what did she say they did again?


----------



## Moonbeam08

just popping on to wish MissE the very very very best for tomorrow if she decides to test. we are all holding your hand darling. I wish i could do smiles and sparklies from here as i would be flodding the post with PMA and Prayers... you know they are being said for you anyway even if they arent appearing here


----------



## Jillyhen

Well said bjp,

Miss E    that you get your bfp tomorrow.. Sit tight wee bubs

babyd

I can remember all what your doll told me


----------



## babydreams282

MissE -   for a BFP for you tomorrow, i hope its your time!


----------



## Tessykins

I just want to echo what you've all just said.  Misse, my lovely, I really hope that things work out.  I hope that some      has returned and that you're not too scared about tomorrow.  Please God you'll get good news                               

Hello to everyone - hope you're all grand girls XXX


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi everyone

Quick post because I'm on the phone, Lastchancer no that wasn't me, we were up at 9.30. Hope you get your new schedule soon hun.

MissE, just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow hun.

AFM, all set to start stims tomorrow but does anyone know if you can still swim on stims? I am at butlins with my niece and not sure if I can take her swimming or not. Any advice appreciated.

Xx


----------



## ineen

Emma I'm right behind all the other girls               for a bfp tomorrow    

Jilly aye I'm still resting altho dh is heading back to work tomorrow so I am gonna have to make some sort of movement...rofl I could totally get used to this lying about.......lol

Hello everyone hope all well xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

all the best misse am  for your BFP huni xxxx
Irish D sorry hun cant be of any help perhaps google it if u are unable to contact ur clinic.all the best for this tx  this is ur time 
xxxx
a big hi to all the other lovely ladies whatever stage ur at xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

MrsB hope you and the boys are well.  

Ineen hope you are feeling a good bit better huni, just take it easy when you get up and about.  

Irishd sorry huni, not sure about swimming and stimms. Hopefully someone will be able to answer your question. Good luck with this cycle.       

BJP how are you and baba doing lovely?  

Tessy how are you holding up sweetie, hope you are not going too   . It is so difficult doing this waiting.

Polly how are you getting on in the 2ww, when are you  due to test huni? Hoping you get your bfp.      

Lastc so glad everything is going ahead for you,        the rest of tx goes smoothly for you.     

Gilli how are you doing huni?  

Jilly hope you are well.  

Babyd sorry to hear the side effects of dr are kicking in. Hope you dont suffer too much  . My dh did the jabs for me and i always did them in my tummy, much easier to pinch the skin to get the needle in. Didnt find it sore at all in the tummy.

Heavenli good luck for starting on sunday.       

katie how are you huni?  

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Thank you all so much for your wonderful support. I'd be lost without you all.     Have had a few tears today, think it is just nerves but have got myself under control now. Will just have to wait, not long now and then we will know.

Love you all. Sending big    and   

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Good Luck for tomorrow MissE.. Sending lots of prayers and babydust your way!

Was wondering what I should expect on Friday at my scheduling appointment. What all will they do and who is the appointment with? I still havent received my appointment letter but the staff nurse yesterday assured me they had me in the diary for Friday morning. 

Lots of advice would be greatly appreciated. Am starting to get a little anxious so the more info the better. 

Thanks


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Oh another question. For some reason I didnt get a planning appointment. The Nurse yesterday didnt understand why but said I had an appointment for scheduling on Fri. What happens at the planning appointment?


----------



## ineen

Hi Heavenli, not sure about the planning appointment, but your scheduling appointment is with the treatment nurse.

You need to go to the pharmacy in the main hospital to collect ur drugs first they say to leave about half an hour for this and make ur way back to RFC where the nurse will walk you through every stage of your treatment and show you how to use the drugs this takes about 45 mins. It all happens pretty quick but they will be able to answer any questions you have at this stage too

I hope this helps huni and all the best


----------



## Jillyhen

Irish daff

I have a felling that you cant go swimming, im not sure.. Ring the clinic and ask at least then you will now for definite.

Heavenli, are you getting your drug kit as well? If so a nurse will go thru the drugs and how they are used and then look at the schedule with you.

Babyd hang in there.

Ineen just take it easy hun..

Hello to everyone else.. Im watching baby hospital and its breaking my heart..


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx Ineen and Jillyhen. 

Yes I have to collect my drugs from the pharmacy first. Has anyone else had a planning appointment? Or is this down to the individual. Im starting to worry that not having one will put me at a disadvantage. 

Will I have to get bloods or anything else done on Fri apart from go through the schedule?


----------



## lastchancer

MissE - good luck for this morning really hoping today brings you the joyous news we all want for you xxx

Heavenli - i'm not sure what a planning appointment is but the scheduling appointment is with the nurse who will go voer how to use all the meds and when you take everything and give you estimated date for EC & ET - good luck

xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Just to let you know it is another BFN for me  , totally gutted. Just feel so empty at the minute but we'll pick ourselves up and try again. Thanks for all your support.

Sending you all loads of sticky    

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Oh MissE love so sorry to hear that - understand how you feel and its a testament to your strength that you are lookign forward to trying again hen your heart heals a little.

we're here for you whenever you needs us 

xxxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Oh emma, am absolutely devastated for you. Bad things happen to such good people and its so unfair. Take good care of yourselves  

Katie xx


----------



## ineen

Oh Emma I'm sooo sorry huni, such an unfair world we live in, please take care of yourselves and know that we are all here if you need us


----------



## Polly19

Emma - I am so very sorry to hear that! You have had so much courage over the last few years, but it must be heartbreaking for you both. You are in my thoughts and prayers as you work through the disappointment and pain, allow yourselves time and space to grieve and hopefully someday soon you will begin to pick yourselves up, dust yourselves down and be able to look to the future...


----------



## babydreams282

MissE - im so so sorry, im devastated for you and cant imagine how you are feeling.  Your a very strong person for everything that you've been through and you and DH will be in my thoughts and prayers.  We are all here if you need us


----------



## babydreams282

Heavenli - i had my scheduling appt last week, i think a planning appt is the same thing.  You'll collect drugs first at the pharmacy - make sure you give yourself enough time before your appt cause they can be busy.  The the appt is with the nurse, who will show you how to use your drugs and go through your schedule with you.  It can be a bit overwhelming and alot to take in but you'll be fine and you get all the information home with you to read through.

No bloods are need at this appointment.

Good Luck for Friday, let us know how you get on!


----------



## Tessykins

Misse, my darling, I'm so utterly devastated for you love.  Please look after yourself and DH.  You really did deserve a better outcome this time - I'm truly sorry


----------



## mollycat

hiya Emma,

im so totally gutted for you and your DH, you have been threw so much, wish i could take your pain away... sending you lots of


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

MissE I am so sorry to hear your news. Am saying lots of prayers for you x


----------



## Moonbeam08

MissE - Im still in shock and disbelief that this FET didnt result in a positive outcome for you. I feel let down by those above that I spoke to on your behalf and very angry that your one wish wasn’t granted. Im angry and cross that any of us have to go through this journey let alone to be faced with such heartbreak. 

I know you and Dh are strong enough to pursue your dream and this will not deter you. You have fought so hard and come so far along a difficult path to let it get the better of you. Take time to grieve for you embies. I know there is supposed to be no difference between success rates for frozen vs fresh but I think that a fresh cycle will bring you renewed hope and that is worth its weight in gold. 

sending all my love and cuddles. Make sure that pup of yours is looking after you and giving you all the cuddles you need today


----------



## Jillyhen

Miss E how are you doin hun?

Havent had a minute to send you a wee text back


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, sorry i disappeared for a few hours, just needed some time. Just wanted to say thank you all so very much for your kind words and thoughts. You are all stars and none of you deserve to be in this position.   

Have had a lot of tears today but went for a walk round the lake with hubby and the pup which was lovely cos it helped clear my head a bit. We are going to have a few days to feel sorry for ourselves but then we are going to focus on our next tx. Just trying to decide where to go, its between origin and GCRM.

Come on ladies, lets get the BFPs started on this thread, its about we had some luck.        

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Emma,

ive said it so many times, but its amazing how quickly we think about getting started again even when we are heartbroken. You are very strong and your determination will get you there in the end   Thinking of you and DH.

Katie xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

misse im so sorry huni xxxx
thinkin of u and dh  
i too think a fresh cycle wud be a good option have u got any snowbabies left? 
xxxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Misse i am so very sorry to read about your sad news today  its totally unfair but you know that already... none of us deserve to be in the positions we find ourselves in regarding fertility issues! you are an absolute angel and have given me lots of support throughout my treatment. you will hold your precious baby in your arms i dont doubt that for an instant. thinking of you and dh on this sad day xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hello girlies
long time no chat
not to sure were everyone is at so i just wanted to wish everyone well with there ongoing and upcoming treatments. thinking of you all everyday xx


----------



## sparklyme

Misse I just wanted to say how sorry I am that ur treatment didn't work this time  . It keeps u's sane to think we can go again. I said my last treatment was our last go but after our loss the only thing givin me strength is knowing that I can have another go.  Also wanted to say that wen u do decide to try again that gcrm are great and helped in giving me my little girl.

Take care of yourself and ur dh over the coming days, I will keep you's in my


----------



## Polly19

Hi Girls,

It's over for us I'm afraid. Cramping and heavy bleeding started last night. While we had tried to prepare ourselves if it didn't work, it still is heartbreaking to face the reality so early on. Thanks to you all for your positive thoughts and prayers - they are invaluable whatever the outcome.


----------



## babydreams282

Polly - im so so sorry hun  , i really dont know what to say other than im thinking of you and DH, its so unfair and i dont think anyone can prepare themselves for that find of disappointment.  You and MissE will be in my thoughts and prayers  .


----------



## ineen

Oh Polly hun I'm soo sorry what a heartbeaking time for you, take care of yourself and dh and I   that 1 day soon your dreams will come true and our prayers for you will be answered


----------



## lastchancer

Polly so sorry things havent worked out for you this time around - my thoughts are with you and your DH xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Oh polly, am really sorry for you. I know your otd isnt here yet and its devastating not to make it. Thinking of you  

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Just a quick hop on before i leave to go to another clinic.

Polly

Im so sorry to hear your news.. Did you do any tests? Thinking of you and Dh.   

Miss E how are you doin hun?

Hello to everyone else will be back on later

Jillyhen xx


----------



## mollycat

hi girls..


polly just wanted to say how sorry i was reading your news, its so heartbreaking and i hope some day soon you get your long awaited BFP... sending you lots of


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Polly was so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and your dh


----------



## MissE

Polly darling so very sorry to read your news. It is devastating   but i    some day soon you will have your much deserved bfp, just look after you and your dh over the next few days. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.                     

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Polly, I'm so sorry to read about your bad news pet.  Sending you loads and loads of            It's devastating hun and really does hurt, just look after yourself and DH xxxxxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Misse, I like your signature strip - you're def not beaten and you are so strong.  I know it's early but have you looked into Origin and Glasgow yet? I hope that you're feeling a wee bit better today my love XXX


----------



## MissE

Hi tessy, how are you huni, i hope you are coping ok with the 2ww. I am doing ok, still a few tears coming at times. Had dh take me out today for a walk round gosford forest with the pup just for some air. As for the clinics i am going to arrange a phone consultation with GCRM over the next few weeks. Have had a consultation with origin back in march and they seemed really nice. Just waiting on af to show up so i can draw a line under this tx and move forward.
Keep your chin up huni, i have everything crossed for you.                

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

polly - im so so sorry that it didnt work out for you this time. there is nothing more painful and my heart is going out to you and MissE this week. sending all my love xox


----------



## Polly19

Thank you all for your thoughts - you are an amazing bunch of lovely supportive and courageous women. I think we are a bit numb still and the pain and the tears come and go and come back again. Mum has been back in hospital too, twice this week, I had to take her up at 1am this morning, she is stable and will hopefully get home later, but at least it is a bit of a distraction. She is 80, but very independent and it makes me sad to see how her unstable heart is making her lose her confidence. She is heartbroken for us too - she has engaged in this process much more than I expected, and she really feels our pain. She told me yesterday that she was so angry about the outcome and so sad for us - bless her, that made me cry even more!

Still sending   ,    and    to you all - whatever stage you are at.


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Polly - sorry to hear about your mum not being well i will say a   for her and you and DH are in my thoughts  

MissE - sending you big     , hope your ok.

Tessy - Hows your 2ww going, whens OTD?

Hello to all other ladies!


----------



## ineen

Oh Polly hun you really are going through the mill at the moment with yourself and ur dear mum, not much I can say to make things better for you but please know you and your mum are in my thoughts and prayers    

Miss E how you doing huni, has the hospital said when you should take the dreaded af, mine arrived before otd the last time, will they make you test again??  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Polly thats dreadful! Hope ur mum gets better really soon. Thinking of you and her. 

MissE how are you today. Hope you and your dh are spoiling each other and that you are getting lots of  

AFM - Just back from my scheduling appointment and collecting my drugs. Does anyone know why they gave me a very nifty little purple bag. What am I supposed to keep in it? Stupid question I know! lol 

Thought I wouldnt sleep last nite but did finally get over and didnt want to get out of bed this morning! 

Also had booked 2 nites at the Galgorm but this is within my two week wait. Was going to contact them to rearrange. Does anyone know if it is safe to get spa treaments and go swimming during stimms? And will the Galgorm let you during this time?

Thanks girls. Hope the miserable weather isnt getting you down

Hey to everyone else. Hope you are all well and having a nice TFI Friday


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Polly huni, i am sorry to hear your poor mum had to go back to hospital again. I really hope she starts to feel better very soon. You are having such a rough ride at the minute, the tears and the numbness are perfectly normal huni, they will stop with time but you need to be kind to yourselves over the next while. You, your dh and your mum are in my     

Babyd i am ok thanks huni, still very weepy and feeling very empty but i know it will just take time. How are you getting on huni?  

Inenn how are you huni? Hope you are starting to recover. I am ok thanks. Didnt phone the hospital as my af didnt arrive for more than a week after otd on my previous 2 FETs and when i phoned rfc the first time they said it was natural for it to take up to 2 weeks for af to come after a bfn. So just a waiting game at the minute.

Heavenli great news on getting your meds. I kept my crinone and the alco swabs and things that werent needed to be stored in the fridge in the bag just to keep them all together. Not sure about the spa treatments during stimms huni but hopefully someone will be able to help.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Just popped on to see how everyone is doing,  MissE & Polly - I am soo sorry that it didn't work this time - it is such a cruel journey. My thoughts & prayers are with you both  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli - i just keep thw whole lot in the purple bag in the fridge so all is together - will take the gels out after EC just incase they are too cold to move out of tube properly. 

Polly & MissE - thinking of you both xxx

TessyK when is your OTD ?

BabyD - just rang hospital - they dont have my appointments for scan on the computer yet so the girl said just to go witht he dates i wrote down as she thinks the med levels will determine the date of scans.

Hi to everyone else - yes this weather is really dragging everyone down lol


----------



## Katie789

This is def a day for going home, getting the comfies on and lying up in front of the fire. What stinking weather!! 

My af showed up last night finally. Well it was bang on time, I was just a couple of weeks early expecting it. Phoned rfc this am as the receptionist told me I should come up there for day two bloods seein as going with this months cycle at short notice but when I phoned was told I should just go to gp. Does one arm know what the other is doing? So im off to sit in treatment room with all the oldies at my docs. In jeans wet to the knees and curly hair at the front where the hood doesnt stop the rain from getting in. The backs sittin lovely and straight. Such a good look  

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Polly hope your mum gets home and is feeling better soon.

Heavenli

My drugs where in a green bag and the purple bag contained my sharps box.

The gel you use after transfer isnt to be kept in the fridge.. 

Must get back to work have had a mental day, roll on 5


----------



## lastchancer

Jillyhen they didnt tell me not to put it in fridge just that i didnt need to but i'm heading home to get it out now that youve said that - as Katie said  - the right hand of the RFC doesnt know what the left hand is doing - so the advice of you gilrs on here os what i'm following xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Evening girls, how are you all?

Misse and Polly I hope you're feeling a wee bit better girls   

Katie, good to hear you're getting started again - had a wee laugh about your hair - mine's the same, as soon as water hits it it becomes fuzzy wuzzy  

Heavenli, I see things are moving well for you too - yeah I have one of those bags somewhere too  

Last C, Baby D, Jilly, Hopeful, BJP - how you all doing girls?  

So, OTD is a week today and I am slowly but surely going round the bend   Wouldn't it be great if we could fastforward time sometimes?  I have been so bold and have been googling like nobody's business researching symptoms etc etc - I think I'm doing it out of boredom more than anything   Roll on next week so we'll know either way.


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Tessykins

Im sure you are feeling nervous.  

Im good hun, having a chilling nite with my hubby, working tomoro nite so that will keep me outta mischied tomoro nite.

Katie i had a wee laugh 2 at the hair thing, i would be the same and granted it aint nice..

Lastchancer, does it not say on the box? I have a feeling the nurse told us it didnt go in.

Jillyhen


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Jillyhen u are right the nurse told me this morning that only the drugs for injections go in the fridge. 

Another question for everyone... is it safe to great spearmint tea, peppermint tea and lemon green tea while going through treatment?

Also if anyone can help with info about if spa treatments and swimming are safe during stimms that would be great


----------



## Sparty

MissE I'm so sorry pet, really hoped this was your time.. take care of yourself and DH        

Heavenli I took mint teas during tx and they were fine however green tea contains caffeine so I gave that a miss.. I kept exercising during tx and felt it was fine during stimms,, the only time not to swim that I can recall is after ec/et as for spa txs I think they are probably ok but I would tell the person doing the tx so they can avoid using certain oils that should not be used on anyone who is pg or trying to get pg

Good luck to you all with ur txs or  those waiting to board the crazy train again


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello Sparty

Hows you and your little girl what did you call her?

Hope everyone else is well

Jillyhen


----------



## Polly19

Heavenli - be careful with any kind of green tea - I read somewhere that it stops you absorbing folic acid properly as well.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks Polly... the green tea has gone into the bin! lol 

I know I have read on here about do's and dont's when going through treatment but I have head like a sieve and can't remember them. When should I eat the brazil nuts and stop eating fresh pineapple? Also when should I drink milk and how much of it should I drink? And is the hot water bottle only for during stimms? Is there anything else I should or should not be doing?

Has anyone noticed any weight gain due to the drugs? I have just lost over a 1 1/2 stone at slimming world and I really don't want to put it back on. If the drugs cause weight gain has anyone got any tips to stop this? 

Am starting to freak out. Start DR tomorrow morning and the hubby is working tonite so I have lots of time alone to stew over things and freak myself out!


----------



## sparklyme

Hi heavenli, I put on about 3-4 pounds during treatment last time.  Time before that I put on 7lbs.  Think you are likely to put on more if u overstimulate.  Can't really advise on the pineapple and brazil nut stuff. I did them first time around but can't really remember.  I think the best advice is to relax as stress is more harmful.  I just treated myself like I was pregnant from day 1 and enjoyed it for as long as I cud.  Lots of


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli good luckwith starting DR 2mor (should really say today seeing as its past midnight lol) you will be fine - i finally got around to getting the decaff tea so no moe guilt about the number of cups i make - as for weight gain - i put on about half a stone last 2 times - this time i have half stone on already and not even started stimms - but thats me with no excercise and eating for 10 !!

went swimming toiday with sis and her kids - was great wee day out but knackered now.

quick hi to anyone else burnign the midnight oil and catchup soon 

xxxxxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks lastchancer. So is it about what u eat rather than the drugs automatically making u put on weight?


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Morning girls,

I really have u all tortured with questions now that I am starting DR! And I have another one! I just used the spray for the first time... how do u know it has gone up your nose?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing ok and enjoying your sunday.

Heavenli good luck with dr        . I think most people tend to put on a wee bit of weight with the meds, just make sure you eat healthily and some exercise and you should be fine. I put on about half a stone during stimms but then because i took ohss i had another 2 stone on after ec with fluid and swelling but that doesnt happen to most people. You know you that you have taken the spray right cos you usually feel it running back down your nose or down the back of your throat. Takes a few goes to get the hang of it. As sparkly says try to stay as relaxed as possible.

Lastc hope you are getting on ok.    Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday.

Tessy huni how are you getting on with the 2ww. Hope it is going well, have my fingers and toes crossed for you.        

Sparkly how are you doing huni.  

Polly hope you and your mum are doing ok.   

Sparty hi huni, thanks so much. We are doing ok, just focusing on the next go now. How are you and your gorgeous little girl?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, thinking of you all and sending buckets of sticky   .

Emma xx


----------



## Polly19

Hi Everyone
Mum got home today so that is a relief, we are doing OK. I think it will just take time to adjust and come to terms with everything. We will have time to think about what the future holds before we get our review appointment to find out what, if anything, could be done differently next time. We haven't thought too much about the next time yet.
Blessings to all who are down regulating, stimming, waiting or trying to heal.
Polly.


----------



## MissE

Polly great news your mum got home today. It must be a relief for you. You do have time to think about the future huni, just take some time to come to terms with a failed cycle and then you will be much stronger and ready for the next go.   

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Polly hope your mum continues to get stronger.

Heavenli i put on loads of weight during treatment ad im finding it hard to shift.. I did have a lot of water retention. Im sure you are glad to get started.

Hello to everyone else hope you have all had a lovely weekend.

A wee question girls.. I thought i was ovulating last weekn and it was 3-4 days after i should have been.Ive still got stomach pains would that we normal its the 2nd af after our failed cycle.

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Jillyhen i think it takes time for our bodies to go back into a natural cycle after TX - i had 2 AFs in qucik sucession after last failed TX so it may be that you are getting another vist so if pains persist but no AF shows up go see you GP just to check all ok.

After my AF taking her time showing up she now doesnt seem to want to go away - still have bad staining - went went swimming had brought a red bathing suit and my sister had to wear it and i wore her black tankini just in case as was having cramps all mornign at work. 

Heavenli hows the DR going - you getting used to the spray now? Yes i think everyone will put on some weight with the TX but some (like me this time around) will blame the meds for a lack of discipline in the diet departement - as MissE says, if you eat healthily and do some light excercise this should keep it to a minimum.

MissE - hows things with you? 

Polly, how you feeling now love - good news about your mum getting home - hope your both feeling much better soon x

Sparkly - how you holding up mrs ?

Ineen - hows your recovery going ?

Katie when you get started again?

BabyD - hope AFs not giving you too much pain - you all set for thursday ?

TessyKins - not long now till your OTD - have you gone insane yet ?

Mornign to all you other lovely ladies - lots of    and   to all xx 

see the sun is shinnign today so will try take that attitude to work with me - although knackered with lack of sleep due to the helicopter that hovering around all night - anyone know what was going on down Annesborough.Lough Road area last night ?


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies hope we are all well, isn't it nice to see the sun back again.

Lastc ~ it's typical that the   never behaves itself when we want it too   

Jillyhen ~ I agree with LC think it takes time to settle back down again, when are you due another app at RFC is it worthwhile trying to get it moved forward??  

Misse ~ how you doing huni has the   arrived yet I am so   that she is kind to you, you've been through enough already

Polly ~ so glad to hear ur wee mum is on the mend, I hope you are being kind to yourself  

Tessykins ~ hope your hanging in there huni I'm   for a   for you 

Heavenli ~ I hope the d/r is going well for you how long are you on them for before starting stims  

Afm I'm back at RFC now on Wed for my review, not sure what to expect, the    is still here and doesn't show any signs of stopping any time soon   altho I'm feeling a good bit better and up and about and feeling guilty   that I'm still off work, don't think they were expecting me to be off this long.

I've spent the days scouring the internet for someting to wear to 2 family weddings, oh and I booked a holiday to make me nice and relaxed before I head back to get my babies put back in, I hope it works   

Hello to anyone else I've missed   hope uz are all well


----------



## Jillyhen

Ineen
Hows you?

I did ring asking for a cancellation and was told by the unfriendly girl that if a cancellation came up it would go to the next person on the list. We arent up till 25th July   

My af has arrived on time after treatment but this month ive noticed i have a lot more cramps that usual and the    is due this fri.

I got a lovely dress from the next directory which i wore to a wedding at the start of June and will on again for another wedding in August.

Hello to everyone else, im away to do a bit more work!!

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Jilly - i hope 25th July comes round quick for you

Ineen - glad to hear your feeling a bit better and good luck with the review on wed  

Lastchancer - nervous as hell for Thursday, dreading these injections but it has to be done, how are you feeling?

MissE - how you feeling hun, thinking of you  

Polly - glad your mum is out of hospital and is on the mend, i hope your ok  

Tessy - not long no im   for you!

Heavenli - im going to a day spa on Saturday for my birthday, and by then i'll be stimming, i didnt think there would be any problem with having treatments then, now im wondering  

AFM - got the worst headache ever today, my glasses of water just dont seem to be taking it away, is it ok to take paracetamol?  Also im having sharpe pains in my lower stomach, not like AF pains.  I thought id be getting them at Stimms stage but not now why im DR, has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## lastchancer

Babydreams - depends on what your having doen at spa - certain oils etc cant be used so you need to advise the spa that your having treatment - they shoudl be aware of what not to use, as ofr the pains - if they are wee stabbing pains then i get these as well - they seem to radiate our from the hip bone area  - i put this down to the cycst dr confirmed i had at last scan.

i sent you a pm last wk - are we on the same or am i higher ?


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Quick post as I'm only getting back online now and I just wanted to say Emma & Polly, I am so sorry for you and your DH's, I was really hoping for BFPs. Look after yourselves and DHs, you will get the gold at the end of that rainbow.

Big hello to everyone else, i'm off to catch up.

xx


----------



## Sparty

Jilly We called her Maebh pronounced mayv, its a name that has lots of ways to spell it. Hope ur appointment in July comes round quickly for you the waiting is so hard, Will you be starting again with your next af after that appointment?

MissE -, Maebh is doing great, we are taking her on her first holiday this week. Really looking forward to it. Hope your feeling ok? Have u thought about your next step?

Tessy good luck     

Babydreams I'm sure its fine to take paracetamol during tx as you can have them when pg.  

Good luck to all who are having tx, on 2ww or waiting


----------



## sparklyme

Hi girls just a quick hello before dh makes me turn the light off.  Hope you are all doin well.  I am keeping an eye on all of ur progress  

Misse and lc and all the others asking afternme ta very much.  I'm feeling much better after the op. just trying my best to get my head around it.  Dh took me to see take that yesterday so it was a welcome distraction and robbie and Gary also helped  

Sending you all loads of      and I do my best to make sure all ur bubbles end In a lucky 7 x


----------



## Katie789

Morning everyone, hope you are all well. isnt this the most miserable weather. where is the summer?

im so jealous of yous going to take that. Ive heard it was fantastic. not really much to report here, have had day 2 bloods done and just waiting now on my scheduling appointment to get things started again. If its def day 21 this month thats 6th July  

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Morning lovely ladies, hope you are all doing well.

Katie hope you can get started day 21 of this cycle. It wont be long now and i'm        this is the one.

Sparkly glad you are feeling a bit better. It will take time to come to terms with your loss huni, but it does get easier.  

Sparty glad you and Maebh are doing well. She is gorgeous.   A holiday sounds lovely, hope you have a great time.

Irishd thanks huni, how are you getting on?  

Lastc hope the    behaves herself soon. It is just typical.  

Ineen good luck for the review, at least you'll get your forms signed so you can get your snowbabies home. A holiday sounds like a great idea, you will be so relaxed for the next round.  

Babyd i'm ok thanks. Sorry your headaches are getting worse, you should be able to take paracetamol. Sorry cant help with the pains, its been so long since i had a fresh cycle i cant really remember.  

Tessy huni how are you holding up? I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.                      Stick snowbabies, stick!!!!!!!!!

Jilly hope the time passes quickly for you, it is so frustrating having to wait for reviews.   

Polly thinking of you and your mum, hope you are both doing ok.  

Heavenli how are you getting on? Hope everything is going well.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, how are you all?  I've been keeping a low profile as otd is on Friday and I'm slowly but surely going round the bend  

Thanks very much for all of your best wishes - only time will tell now and there's absolutely nothing I can do about it.  I'm not even tempted to test early as I'm totally petrified!!!

I'll let you all know the verdict on Friday.

Please forgive me for my lack of personals - I am thinking about you all and wish you all the best for whatever stage of tx you're at


----------



## babydreams282

Tessy - good luck for Friday, im off but i'll be nipping on to hear about your BFP  

MissE - glad your ok.   No worries im sure it will all be fine, stims start on Thursday and first scan is Sunday - so i'll know more then.

Katie - not long now,   that this is your time hun! 

Sparkly - glad your keeping ok, so jealous of you getting to see take that, im sure you had a ball!  

Sparty - love the name Maebh its lovely, hope you have a blast on holiday, as im sure you will! 

IrishD - how are you keeping?

LastC - rang the spa this morning, and the girl said just to tell the therapist that im having treatment and she wont use oils and avoid my stomach area.  Phew so glad i can still go cause im really looking forward to it.  

Heavenli - havent heard from you in a few days, hope your well and the DR is goig ok!

Jilly - how are you feeling now, hope your AF pains have eased!  

Ineen - any joy with finding a dress for the weddings?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Tessy      you get your bfp.

Hello to everyone i dont have anything to report all quiet. Just working away very busy at the min.

Only have 4 weeks to wait till our review did email them and ask if any cancellations be interesting if i get a reply.

Im still having crampy pains so dunno what the craic is.. I would love for it to stay away...

Im away be back on later..

Jillyhen


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

Sorry I havent been on since Sun, was working a 24 hour shift yesterday into today. 

Sorry for no personals... Wouldnt know where to start - it has been a busy 24 hours on here! Hope everyone is doing ok and am always thinking of u. Its amazing how you wonder about people you havent met.

AFM - Today is day 3 of DR. Is it normal to feel queasy? Have been queasy since I started DR. Particularly for about an hour after I take the spray. Have been forcing myself to eat on occasion - not like me at all!  Been drinking peppermint tea and eating a gingernut biscuit to try and ease it. Was headachy and very tired yesterday but not as bad today. Think its going to take a few days for me to get used to it.


----------



## Jillyhen

Heavenli

I felt queasy when i was on the sprays, sleep pattern was up the left and i was crabbit as a bag of cats lol

I think each person is different.

We put ourselves through so much.

Jillyhen


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks Jillyhen. 

I am just surprised I have gotten side effects so quickly. I thought it would have taken a little bit longer. Its crazy what we do to ourselves!


----------



## ineen

Heavenli i got quite a few headaches too but I suffer from migraines so I was putting it down to that, maybe it was nothing to do with that tho, I didn't feel queasey but my sleep pattern was definately effected too, but it all settled once I started stimming, so hang in there huni hopefully it will all be worth the hard work   

Tessykins ~ hope ur hanging in there huni I     it wont be long now til you get ur   

Hello to everyone else hope you all well


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

Hope your all well, wish me luck for tomorrow for my first injection  , really nervous!


----------



## lastchancer

hey girls not been on incoupdl of days as been busy runnign around getting last min things for DH bday - he seemed happy with his presents so now just have to get the house organised forhis party on sat night.

Ineen - how'd your review go today?

Tessykins - i'm sure your heads all over the place but you be striong and hold out till friday when we pray that you will bring us a BFP for the thread

BabyDreams - i'm nervous about starting 2mor as well - got a little weepy last nite thinking about how this is the last chance for us but what will be will be - nothing i can about it now so trying to just focus on DH party - although i just looked at calender and realised that my first scan is tuesday - i was thinking start stimms thursday scan the following thrusday - must red over shcdule again 2nite before i go to bed or wont sleep a wink 

Heavenli - i felt really sick at the start as well - i had to eat every 20mins - my sis actually made me take a test just to prove i wasnt pregnant - that has passed now justhave the dull headache we all seem to get but they say these allgo away when you start to stimm (i never had any side effects on last 2 TX).

MissE - how's thing with you now? did i tell you finnaly got my babys ashed back from vets - she is now in pride of place on the fire mantel inher lovely pine carved and box engraved with her name and all (which we didnt ask for but loved the fact the vets did that for us). i give her a wee kiss everday for luck on this TX.

Jillyhen - sorry your stil having cramy pains (but i'd love it if AF didnt show up for you as well) - hopefullyyou'll get a cancellation soon 

big hi to all you other ladies apoligies if i've missd anyone thres just so many us to remember 

xxxx


----------



## MissE

hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Lastc good luck for starting jabs tomorrow huni      . That was lovely what the vet did for your wee baby, hopefully she will bring you luck this time  . I'm doing ok thanks, my wee brother has been rushed back into hospital with a fluid build up on his skull so just anxiously waiting news and hoping he recovers soon.

Ineen how did you get on today? Hope it all went well.  

Babyd good luck for starting jabs tomorrow. Dont worry huni, you'll get the hang of it.  

Heavenli hope you feel better soon, the sickness should pass when you start stimms.  

Tessy i have everything crossed for you sweetie. Hang in there,          so hard for that bfp for you.  

Jilly hope the pains ease soon for you.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

MissE hope your brother recovers soon xx

Girls justr had panic attack as thought had enought spray to last until next wk but only enough for one day - hope the hospital can get me more immed !


----------



## ineen

Hello Everyone,

I was up today for my review, they gave me a prescription for more spray  for when I have to start again, i had to take it too the pharmacy and  pay another £100.00 for 2 bottles but all sorted for the next bit when  I'm ready to go, they suggested I wait til my Aug af and I start the spray on day 1 and contact them and they will get me a new schedule for tablets etc.

They have agreed to thaw as many as needed to give me the choice of 4 snowbabies and only 2 strongest will be put back.

What really surprised me was at my last fet the snowbabies were a better quality than my previous fet but it was a bfn yet the weaker embies I got a bfp, just goes to show that it's not always the stronger 1's that stick  


Misse ~ God I hope ur bro will be ok, uz have really been thru the mill lately   

Lastc ~ If your stuck huni you can borrow 1 of mine I'm on suprecur, if that helps, wouldn't see ya get this far and then run out   

Hello to everyone else hope uz are all well to tired to type anymore tonight


----------



## sparklyme

Misse hope ur brother is ok


----------



## lastchancer

thanks Ineen - phoned the hospital and they said to come up today for script - they didnt mention paying for it so just hope they dont ask me for £100 !

Babyd - howd your first injection go this mornign ? just did mine in belly - not even gonna try the thigh as didnt feel a think at all so will just stick with the belly 

sun is shinning so now gonna get started on varnishing the chairs for party this wkend then get stuck into cleaning house 

TessyK - only one day to go - praying for you xxxxx

Hi to everyone else this morning xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

MissE, hope your brother is ok


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

MissE - im so sorry to hear about your brother, im   he will be ok.  

Lastchancer - first injection over - yay!  Wasnt as bad as i thought it was going to be and like you i decided at the last minute just to go for the belly, was a bit stingy but other than that fine.  First scan on Sunday   

Ineen - glad your review went well, wont be long now before you can collect your snowbabies.  Make sure you have a fab time on holiday and prepare yourself!

Heavenli - how are you feeling? hope your side affects are easing off.

Jilly - im   for a little miracle for you too.

Sparkly - how are you?

Tessy - good luck for tomorrow, im   for you hun!

Hi to all other ladies reading!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Lastc glad you got sorted with your spray and glad to hear the first jab went well.  

Babyd great to hear you got on ok with your first jab too.  

Tessy huni, i have everything crossed for you and really hope tomorrow beings you good news.                

Thanks ladies for thinking of my brother, he is really not having an easy time lately.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Emma, I hope your brother is okay. Im sure your worried sick.

Lastc and babyd, how exciting youve started stims, its really really happening now!

Ineen, thats great news youll be starting again soon. When we dont know it makes the waiting much harder. 

Heavenli, hope the nausea passes soon. Startin stims should help if its not settled by then. 

Afm, have planning appt on 4th july, day 21 is the 6th so am guessing thats my start date. I think its affecting more than I thought it would. Have felt sick since the weekend and doc has me on medication for my tummy as its like a washing machine. It went like that during my first treatment and I lost over a stone. Not that thats a bad thing but its v sore, like ive been punched in the tummy.

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls

Miss E I hope ur brother is ok. Thinking of u.

I just wanted to ask... how do u know u are using the spray ok and that it is working? Nausea has gone thank god. Am a bit tired but other than that Im grand. Am starting to worry that Im doing it wrong!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Heavenli you'll usually feel the spray running down your nose or down the back of your throat when you spray it. Hopefully you are using it just fine huni.  

Tessy just wanted to pop on and wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow.         I am         so hard that you get that bfp.

Katie great news you have dates to finally get started again.   Wont be long coming round and i hope this one brings you luck.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Tessy - Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow,   you get a BFP.

Lastchancer & Babyd, glad the injections went ok for you.

Katie, only a couple of weeks to go,   this is your time.

AFM, nothing to report really, had a scan yesterday and 3 leading follies with 5 smaller ones so far, back up tomorrow for another scan, hopefully will be having ec next week, starting to feel very heavy and twingy.

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## lastchancer

IrishD - its good you have some follies now - prayign they get really bit and fat with lots of eggs 

MissE - discovered today we have a mutal friend in the beauty business - mentioned on other thread also - hope your bro is getting better

Heavenli - i think everyone worries about spray - i've found using two hands to spray it and keeping the pump pressed down for a few seconds after spray seems to give me more of the running down the back to my throat that out my nose again. asn the systomes houdl pass when injections start (my headaches have stopped and i've only had 1 injection).

BabyD - my scan is def tuesday as checked with the nurse today - but i'm not on the admin appointments book and the receptionist said wouldntbe added unless instructed by the nurse so guess there be a little bit of a wait that day. 

AFM - have chairs stained for party (and half the patio as dropped the time of varnish - duh !) gazebo is built, bar & poolroom scrubbed polished and sparkling and now have to make start on rest of the house ! 

nite girls - check in 2mor xxxxx


----------



## MissE

Lastc hope your scan on tuesday goes well, fingers crossed those follies are starting to grow for you.         We do indeed have a mutual friend in Mrs Millar. She does my nails regularly and has done for a few years now.   My brother isnt good, has a drain in to drain some of the fluid off his brain and they are talking about operating to put a shunt in next week. 

Irishd glad to hear those follies are growing and hopefully tomorrows scan shows they are big and juicy.        

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Emma, hope your brother is on the mend soon. It sounds very serious, im sure your all worried sick. 

Tessy good luck for tomorrow hun, praying you get a positive result.

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Lastchancer - the spray does run down my nose so hopefully thats a good sign? Dont have any side effects today but am very tired and my eyes are a bit dry. Probably cos Im tired but I did notice on the information sheet that can be a side effect. 

Don't laugh but am going to ask everyone a personal question! lol Has Anyone noticed a distinct change in "Bodily fluids" when DR?  

Irishd.. saying lots of prayers that you get lots and lots of follies and eggs. Imagine one of those follies is the start of your baby!  

Emma thats dreadful news about your brother. I hope he gets better really soon. 

Tessy - good luck for tomorrow. Sending lots of   and   your way!

Innee and Katie - fantastic news that you dont have too long to wait to get going again! Saying lots of   for you both!

lastchancer and Babyd - great news that you have your first injections over without any hooha! Long may it continue

Big hello to all you other ladies. Sorry to those I have missed out. Still trying to remember names x


----------



## MissE

Heavenli we wont laugh huni, there are changes. (Sorry TMI!!!) Your pee turns a lovely shade of bright yellow.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Miss E... I wasnt talking about my pee! lol Although now u say it! lol I just thought I wasnt drinking enough water! I was thinking more about our lady bodily secretions


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd

I forgot you where starting the inj today, my hubby always flicked the skin first

Emma i really hope your brother gets better soon.

Its all go on here.

Tessy    you get your bfp.

Im off to bed ladies  

Nite nite


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Yet another question from me girls... Is it safe to drink peppermint and/or spearmint tea while going through tx?

Also is it safe to swim and use a jaccuzi or hot tub during stimms?

Thanx


----------



## sparklyme

Tessy wishing you lots of luck and loads of   for a BFP tomorrow  

Babyd I'm well, trying not to dwell too much on what has happened
Hope the injections are goin ok for ya, they are wee buns really and will be all worth it when you get ur BFP  

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, thank you so much for all of your kind wishes but unfortunately it's a BFN for us  

TBH I tested on Wednesday and got a BFN so I have really cried all of my tears - I just had to do another test this morning to confirm things so it's def a negative - when am I ever going to see those two pink lines??

At the minute girls I just feel so angry - have any of you felt like this before?  I think the anger stems from pure frustration that this is all out of my hands and there's nothing I can do about it.

My DH is supportive as always and totally practical about it all.  Before I tested I was a wreck and he said if it has worked then happy days, if it hasn't we'll pick ourselves up and go again.  So that's just what I'll do!  We've 5 embies left and we'll get going again as soon as the RFC will have us!

Thank you all again girls, you are all so supportive and kind. XXXXXXXX


----------



## hopewishpray

Tessyk I just want to say I'm thinking of you honey although I'm yet to go through icsi the wait alone makes me angry and sad at the whole process so you feelings are completely normal after everything you have been through.
Take time with your dh to cry and get angry and heal yourself and pick yourself up and go again I'm a great believer in timing and I know your time will come honey just like it will for all of us 
Big hug for you xoxox


----------



## ineen

Tessykins ~ I'm soo sorry huni that it didn't work again, I think it is pretty normal to be angry and frustrated it's such a hard road we are on and really we are so powerless in the outcome.

Sometimes the greatest pleasures in life are the hardest to come by. Glad dh is looking after you.

I  that someday soon all your dreams will come true  

Irene
xx


----------



## Polly19

Tessykins, I am so very sorry - just want to let you and your DH know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lastchancer

Aw TessyK i's so sorry - really hoped this time was yours - take time to heal and focus on those 5 snow babies still waiting 

Heavenli - yes i know what you mean and i stil have some brown staining even thou witch disappeared a week ago - its all normal apparently !

MissE - god you really are going thru the mill this year with Tx and your brother - really hope this shunt they are gonna put in does the trick and helps on his road to recovery xx 

Polly & Sparkly,  nice to see your still lurking around hoping your both felling better and begining to heal.

quick hi to BabyD,Ineen,Katie,BJP,Hopewishpray,Mumtobe and anyone else i've missed out - have to back to the cleaning !


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Tessykins I am so sorry it has not worked out for you this time. Saying lots of prayers for u and ur DH x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Tessykins im so sad to read your news this morning  thinking of you x


----------



## MissE

Tessy huni i am so very sorry  , it is perfectly normal to feel so angry and frustrated on this journey.      Take some time for you and your dh.
It is good that you are focusing on your 5 remaining snowbabies. I have sent you a pm huni.

Thinking of you and sending loads of               

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Tessy, so sorry, thinking of you and DH, take care of each other


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hello girlies 

i have been awol for ages and im sorry for not being a good ff, things have been a bit up and down. 

Babyd and lastchancer oh my god you are stimming together! grow follies 

misse thats awful about your brother, thinking of you and your family x

Heavenli hope the d/r is going well

ineen wishing you all the luck in the world with your snowbabies x

Polly im sorry that your cycle didnt work this time 

Jillyhen how are you? not long until your review hun x

Hopewishpray we could end up being cycle buddies next year! bring on 2012 

sparkly i cant believe what you have been through, how are you? silly question i know x

looking a little advice please. when we had our review we were told to expect a letter to say i was on the waiting list for a lap to have my tubes removed. i havnt recievd anything so i was wondering who could i get in contact with about this? would my gp know? im a silly moo who didnt think to ask about waiting times
thanx  x


----------



## ineen

Hi Danni doots

Sorry to hear about ur tubes  the waiting is the hardest bit here's the email address for rfc maybe you could try them

[email protected]

I hope they can help

Irene
xx


----------



## sparklyme

Aw tessy I'm soo sorry    take care of urself over the coming days x


----------



## hopewishpray

hey dannyd 
ooo that be brilliant if we were i signed all the forms in may so should be may2012 all being well the sooner the better i know i find myself wishing the months away next year cant come quick enough for me   are you meant to be around the same time?
I went to a fortune teller last week not sure i believe in them but ive decided to now   as she said she sees a pregnancy in 12 months she also sees twins and also a suprise pregnancy after that which we will be very shocked at so heres hoping    although id be happy with one miracle at moment   
love Gemma


----------



## Jillyhen

Tessy

Im so sorry to hear your new    to you and dh. Im only logging on now but have been thinking of you all morning.

Hello everyone else sorry no personals, getting back to work

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Tessy, am really sorry to see its another bfn. Feeling angry is perfectly normal as you are grieving the loss of hopes and dreams. its good to see you are focussing on your wee snowbabies, but do look after yourself  

when on earth is the luck gonna change on this thread, everyones getting it so rough. we'll have to do some feet stamping and fist shaking before the next test dates, see if someone upstairs pays attention  

Hope the weekends good to everyone  

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

I was thinking the exact same when i posted before you.

How are you hun?

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

i'm doing okay. Like everyone else Im desperate to get started again, but am also bricking it as i just dont know how I'd cope with another bfn. Two really close friends have had their babies this week, and another two are due in a few weeks, which if our second tx had of worked would be around the time I should be joining the mummy club. think Im dwelling on this a bit at the moment and have had quite a lot of tears this week when I heard of the babies being born. Still, if im starting agin on the 6ht July thatll give me something to focus on when the next two babies are born. 

I see youve started looking into adoption. Im with you on that one if treatment doesnt work. I think if the next one fails, Id like to consider a couple of tries with donor embryos as I really really want to have the pregnancy experience. But that really depends on how much it costs and waiting lists, etc.  If that form of 'adoption' doesnt work then we def have to call it a day and look into adopting a child (as opposed to an embryo). If one door closes another one opens is how Im trying to look at it.

Katie


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

Have ANOTHER question for you all! lol Any time I google IVF it says you should have a scan just prior to starting stimms to make sure your ovaries are inactive and your uterine lining is thin. Does anyone know why the RFC doesnt do this? Am slightly worried that if they don't do this - how do they know DR has worked?

Would much appreciate your knowledge on this.


----------



## MissE

Heavenli i think a lot of clinics do a baseline scan just before stimms but rfc seem to just go by your af. If it arrives then they are happy that your system is shut down and you can proceed with stimms. They usually give you a date and if af hasnt arrived by then you arrange to go in for bloods just to double check.   

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Morning Ladies - my didnt we have a storm last night - the gazebo almost blew away but luckily we had them tied down properly but the rain has soaked thru so need to dry everything off before anyone comes tonite.

lovely DH came back from town yest with a lovely underwear set from menarys as a thankyou for arranging his party - a lovely surprise!

must go finish off the cleaning and start making food 

catch up with you all 2mor xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, thanks so much for all of your support - you're all wee darlin's!  I had a tough day yesterday, made worse, I think, by the most depressing weather ever!  I'm much more upbeat today and am chomping at the bit to get a holiday booked but our hands are tied until mil gets out of hosp.  Anyway, I really do want to say thanks to all of you again for thinking about me and sending me your best wishes      

Lucky, lucky Last C and your new underwear    I wouldn't be surprised if my DH landed home with something like that as he as been deprived in the bedroom dept for about 6 weeks now    I hope your party goes really well hun - I think it's due to dry up so weather should be good.

Misse, how's your brother pet?  I hope he's making an improvement.

Hello to everyone else.  I don't think I'll be posting as frequently on here girls until we go for our next tx, but I'll certainly be lurking about to see how everyone's getting on.  Take careXXXXX


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Panic time girls! I turned my alarm off in my sleep this morning so missed my first dose of nasal spray. They told me at the RFC only to leave a 9 hour gap overnight. It was a 10 hour 20 min gap for me last nite. Will this affect anything?


----------



## plusone

heavenli do not worry as long as you get all doses today all will b fine


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thank you Plus one! Was totally freaking out!


----------



## lastchancer

Morning Ladies,

well party seemed to go ok apart from me shouting at everyone all night to keep quiet as was so weorried about the neighbours who told me this morning that they barekly heard a thing lol 

hjope my friends can ovelook my little demonhead and out it all down to stress of the TX - sayign that glad TX was delayed as dont think i could have done party with a little emmbie onboard so maybe someone was looking out for me .....?

glad to see the sunshine back


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Tessy - sorry i havent been on since last week ive been so busy - im so sorry to hear you news, i pray that you find the strength to carry on and that someday your dreams will come true, its so devastating for you.       I do hope you and DH can get a wee holiday somewhere, you deserve it.


----------



## lastchancer

Babyd forgot to ask how your scan went today ? lots of follies on the grow ?


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Afternoon Everyone,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Lastchancer, glad the party went well, I would be the same as you telling people to keep the noise down.

BabyD, hope your scan went well.

Heavenli, hope DR is going ok for you.

MissE, how is your brother doing?

AFM, had another scan this morning and ec is booked for this Thursday, so just have to confirm days off with work now.

Big hello to everyone else.

xx


----------



## sparklyme

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABYD


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone, hope you are all well.

Emma hope your brother is okay and well on the road to recovery.

Lastc, glad the party went well. Ive not had lemon fanta for donkeys, youve really put me in the notion for some.

Happy birthday babyd. The spa day sounds fab. 

Irish d, good luck for thurs. 

Just  nippin on quickly before tea, will catch up with you all soon.

Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282

Thank you sparklyme - that was lovely and you remembered - hope your ok  

Katie -  spa day was fab, just what i needed

IrishD - so glad things are going well, not long til Thursday im   for you.

LastC - scan went ok, he didnt really say much other than it was early days and things look ok, im back on Thursday this week for another scan so hopefully i'll know more then!  Good luck with your first scan tomorrow  

Strawberry - if your looking in, good luck tomorrow 

Tessy - im still thinking of you hun  

MissE - how are you? and hows your brother doing?  

AFM - starting to get cramps in my stomach and its swelling too, is this normal during stims?

Hello to jilly, heavenli, plusone and anyone else ive missed.


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are well.

Babyd glad you had a lovely birthday and you enjoyed the spa day. Yes huni, cramps and swelling is good during stimms, means those follies are growing. Drink plenty of water, get the heat on your tummy and an elasticated waistband is a godsend.  

Lastc glad your party went well. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.     

Irishd glad things are progressing well, good luck for ec on thursday.       

Sparkly how are you doing huni?   

Tessy how are you feeling huni? Thinking of you.   

Katie how are you getting on?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, polly, jilly, strawberry, heavenli, ineen, danni and anyone i've missed.

I'm doing ok thanks. My brother is still very ill, they will clamp off his drain tomorrow to see how much fluid builds in his brain. If there is still a lot building they will allow it to build for several days then operate to put a shunt in. Think he is fed up but he just has to resign himself to staying put til they have him fixed.

Emma xx


----------



## shazd

Hi Everyone

Just to let you know that *Joan Wells *(Gynaecology Services Manager ) who is responsible for the management of the Regional Fertility Centre and her Line Manager *Eliz Bannon* (Co- Director of Maternity & Women's Services) will be guests at the next STORK meeting.

This is a real coup for us to get the attention of this level of management - it is an indication that there is a recognition of the value of support groups as a vehicle to access patient's views.

With this in mind I am asking PLEASE PLEASE anyone who is available to attend on *Thursday 30th June @ 8pm* let me know. 
We are always telling them that the groups are the best source of information on the views of patients. It will look very bad if it is only a few of us sitting there on Thursday eating all the biscuits!!

This will be your chance to speak directly to management of the RFC and an opportunity to express your opinions on availability of treatments/investigations, counselling,organisational issues, waiting lists etc. 
As you have either just completed a cycle or you are in the process of a cycle its a good time to come along and find out whats ahead of you or provide some constructive feedback. If you can free up a few hours on Thurs evening please come along and send me a short email to this effect or give me a call, [email protected] or 02890-825677, text 07837 987562

If you are unable to attend because of other commitments let us know and we can bring your questions to the meeting also.

Look forward to hearing from lots of you soon!

Sharon Davidson
I N UK Regional Organiser N. Ireland


----------



## sparklyme

Gosh girls ya have all gone quiet  . Hope all you cyclers are keeping well. Give is a wee update in how you's are getting on.

Sharon unfortunately I won't be able to make it tomorrow night as my little one has and is quite sick this week.  I will email you a few questions.  I hope you get a good turn out


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Sparkly - sorry to hear you little girl isnt too well, I hope she is feeling better soon.  When you off on your holibops?  

Sharon - i wont be able to make it either, im working unfortunatley  

MissE - im   for your brother.

IrishD - good luck for EC tomorrow!  

Tessy - how are you?  

Katie - how are you, when you are starting again?

Jilly - hows your dad?

LastC - whens your next scan?

Hello to Heavenli, plusone, dannii and anyone else ive missed - hope your all keeping well! 

AFM - back to RFC tomorrow for another scan, im   that my follies are growing, probably wont sleep tonight worrying about it!


----------



## lastchancer

Sharon i cant make it either as i'm also working but i also hope for a good turnout as all too often patients dont get to have a say in these matters.

BabyD - what time you up at 2mor? you will be grand i just think it was a case of scannign too early - i mean 3 days after starting - i'm back tues 5th at 8.05.

Sparkly good tohear from you althought not that your wee one is sick - hope shes better soon.

Irsh - hope you get lots of little eggies 2morrow so you cn move forward and even have some snowbabies !


----------



## babydreams282

Lastc - yeah i think maybe your right, the doc did say how long have you been stimming and i said since Thursday - he said (while looking through my notes) i wonder why you are up so soon    My appointment is for 8.10am


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

Another quick question from me. When should I start drinking pineapple juice and will any juice do or should it be "not from concentrate"

Thanks x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

BabyD, good luck for your scan tomorrow,   you have lots of juicy follies.

Sparkly, hope little one gets better soon  

Lastchancer, how are you getting on?

Heavenli, I drank the pineapple juice at stimms stage and I had the 'not from concentrate' version.

MissE, hope your brother is improving  

Sharon, I can't make tomorrow but I hope it goes well.

AFM, thanks for all the well wishes, i'm off to get ready for ec tomorrow, have an early start because we have to be there for 8 so will be leaving around 6.30ish, going to try and have an early night and hopefully get some sleep. 

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Babyd good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope there are loads of lovely juicy follies.         

Irishd good luck for ec tomorrow, really hoping there are lots of lovely eggies.           

Lastc how are you getting on huni? Hope things are going well.  

Heavenli you should start the pineapple juice at stimms huni, it should be 100% pressed juice.  

Sparkly sorry to hear your little one isnt well, hope she gets better soon. How are you doing huni?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

I'm doing ok, have been out putting up fences in the garden today. Ended up hammering my thumb nail instead of the nail i should have hit.   My brother had surgery today, he was away for ages. They seem to have cut him in 2 places on his head and also in his tummy to install the shunt. god love him, hopefully this is the end of his trouble.

Emma xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Everyone
MissE ~ I'm    for your brother, that sounds awful, is he in the Royal?? Hope ur hanging in there huni and the thumb isn't too bad

Irishd ~ Good luck tomorrow will be thinking and     for huge follies for you and a pain free collection

Badyd ~ I was the same with my scans, I think they were trying to make sure I didn't over stim, which I did anyway but at least they tried   

Sparkly ~ Sorry to hear your wee one poorly hope she feeling better soon   

Afm ~ still off work but getting there still have that awful heavy dragging feelin in the old ovaries direction, and I've put on 7lb which I'm so not happy about so it's back on the diet again holidays in 3 weeks time and it has to come off before that   that's what I get for being confined to the sofa and comfort eating

Hope everyone well and hello to anyone I've missed


----------



## Katie789

A v quick one from me tonight, will get on properly tomorrow after work. Just wanted to wish irish d luck for ec tomorrow. 

Babyd good luck with your scan too. I know how nervewracking it can be thinking about how many are growing.

Emma glad things went well for your brother today. Hope thats the worst behind him.

Chat tomorrow, katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all,

Just a quick one to say Good luck to Irish d... Hope you get lots of eggs and arent too sore afterwards.

Good Luck Babyd for your scan... hope all progressing the way it should be

Thanks girls for the advice on the pineapple juice. Should I not be eating Pineapple now? Have been eating it a few days a week... maybe I should stop during DR or is it during stimms?

Hey to everyone else... hope u are all well


----------



## plusone

ineen if you have 7lb on and had ohss and pain at ovaries you really should b contacting rfc to get checked you may have fluid in abdomin because of ohss.


----------



## ineen

Hi Plusone ~ I was up on last wed for my review Dr McManus didnt seem overly concerned and I was still waddling at that stage   they didn't even scan me which I thought was strange but having been here 3 times before I'm just hoping that it will settle down with time.
Thank you for your kind thoughts, fluid build up would be nice tho as it might mean I dont have as much to lose    altho I have a sneaking suspicion that it mite just be all the crisps, ice lollies( my idea of keeping my fluids up  ) and biscuits. I really was a bad girl    lol

Irene


----------



## ineen

Plusone ~ Huni I've just read ur signature strip I'm so so sorry about your dear oh wot a horrible time you've had. 
I'm sure he is keeping a close eye on you and your wee babies  
Irene


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 
Jillyhen has asked me to let you all know that she is sorry she hasnt been able to come on lately. Her dad is in the Royal very ill, but she wants you all to know that she is thinking of you and hoping you are all doing well. 

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Thanks MissE for letting us know, if you are talking to her again please tell her i was asking after her and im   everyday for her Dad, i hope he is ok.  Your brother is also in my thoughts and prayers too - you two are having a hard time at the minute    for you both.

Ineen - 3 weeks til your holibops, are you excited??  

IrishD - Another wee good luck for you today!  

Hi to sparkly, Katie, Heavenli, plusone, lastc and anyone else ive missed - hope your all well.

AFM - thanks for all your good luck wishes, had my scan this morning with Dr Williamson (she is so lovely) so anyway had 5 follies on the right and 4 on the left - in Dr Williamsons own words "Its looking pretty much perfect" so im a happy girl today  .  No change in dosage and back for final scan on Tuesday!


----------



## sparklyme

Babyd that is great news  

Jilly keepin your dad in my  

Irishd hope all goes well at ec  

Hi to ineen, misse, Katie, heavenli, lastc, plusone and anyone else I've missed

Afm am going back to work on monday and then heading on a weeks holidays the following week.  Wee one is still running a temp on and off and off her food so worrying all the time about her makes it worse that she can't tell me what's wrong  

Looks like another rotten day out there.  Think our summer has came and went time for the false tan


----------



## lastchancer

BabyD - now that more like it ! heres to more good news for us both next weeks then xx

MissE - thinking of you and Jilly - hope your families get better soon x

IrishD - hope today brought you happy happy news !

quick hellos to everyone else at your various stages - have to get back to work now - last day of the month, targets and all that crap lol

xxxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Afternoon everyone,

Thankyou for all the messages/prayers/support. Well ec went well this morning, 11 eggs and I didn't feel a thing - thank God for sedation! Currently curled up on the sofa watching wimbledon with DH pampering me, might try and milk this for a few days!!

BabyD, thats great news on the follies,   they keep growing into fab eggs for you.

MissE, i'm glad your brother got through his surgery,   he makes a good recovery. If you are talking to Jillyhen will you let her know I am thinking of her and   for her dad.

Katie, how are you doing?

Sparkly, hope little one gets better before your holidays  

Ineen, hope the ohss settles soon, but I do like your idea of keeping the fluids up with ice lollies, escpecially seeing as it is warm!

Heavenli, not sure about the pineapple, but I'm sure one of the other lovely ladies will be able to tell you.

LastC , how are you getting on?

Big hello to anyone I have missed. Off to keep everything crossed for the phonecall tonorrow, not sure I am going to get much sleep tonight.

xx


----------



## lastchancer

IrishD - congrats on the result - 11 possible babies ! fingers, toes and soul crossed that 2mor keeps bringin more happy news xxx

i'm doing ok - just have a mssive spot on my face that wont go away or come up so can pop it  (sorry for being gross) - have wedding on 16th july and as wont be able to drink really need to feel good about myself as belive it or not i;m actually a bit shy and awkward around people i dont know (sometime even the ones i do !)

injectiosn seems to be going well - have been using hotwater bopttle last coupl days so burnt my belly this morning but luckily its gone away now so nothign too serioes 

will pray 2nite for all us girlies again - home time now - been a long day at work 

xxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Evening everyone,

Irish D, thats great you got through today and are feeling okay. 11 eggs is fantastic. Hope the call tomorrow is equally as good. 

emma thank you for letting us know about jilly. If you are keeping in touch let her know we are all thinking about her. I'm such a daddys girl, I hate to think of how id be if he was poorly so i hope she is okay. 

LastC, I had a wedding during my last treatment and couldnt drink. I thought about how much I was gonna save myself on not drinking and added it plus the cost of the room as I could drive us home and added it to the money I saved for my outfit. that made me feel a whole lot better about being sober. 

Heavenli - I think pineapple is to be avoided during the 2ww but Its fine during stimms. Pineapple juice is okay the whole way through the 2ww.

Babdyd, great news on your follies. another hurdle jumped, your on the countdown to EC now. 

ineen, im also a lollipop addict. My favourite are fruitinis. They are 60% fruit juice apparently so technically they contribute to my five a day. I imagine the other 40% is pure sugary badness, but i go through about 12 a week. 

Sparklyme, are you going anywhere nice on your hols?  Hope the wee one is better in time. 

Katie xx


----------



## plusone

ineen thanks life has to go on with my dd and now ds on the on the way.  Tough though I just think he is watching us and keeping me going.  His little girl is a blessing she gets me through. x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Irishd congrats on the 11 eggies, that is fab news. I hope you get good news tomorrow sweetie, have everything crossed for you.           Make sure you milk it as much as you can, might as well relax and get pampered as long as possible.  

Lastc glad the jabs are going well for you huni, when is your next scan?    Was up with Natalie today to get her to fix the thumb nail i hammered and she was saying it was a small world that she knows us both.

Babyd great news on your follies today, that is fab news. Good luck for the next scan.           

Ineen how are you feeling now huni? Hope the ohss settles very soon for you.  

Heavenli how are you getting on huni?  

Katie how are you doing huni?  

Sparkly are you going anywhere nice on holidays? Hope your wee one gets better very soon huni.  

A big hi to everyone else. thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Morning ladies, hope today stays nice and we dont get the belting rain we got yesterday (when i got soaked walking from car to work with no coat).

i've been so tired this last couple of days andbelly feels like i need to go to the loo constantly (suppose should get used to that for later eh!) but seeing as how cant sleep at night thats only to be expected.

BabyD - are you feelign the same?

MissE - yes small world indeed - i've booked in with her for nails for the wedding so at least my hands and feet will look nice - even if spotty face hasnt cleared up lol - hows your bro doing now?

Jillyhen - hope your dad is doing better - he's in the best place for now at least x

Katie - yes i was in Vanilla in lisburn yest and tried on a lovely dress - £65 (in the sale!) but i think i'm gonna treat myself to it - goin back 2mor for another viewing.

IrishD - good luck today xxxx 

Tessykins - how you doing?

Sparkly - where u off to for your hols - so jealous, dont think we are going to go away this year at all now 

Hi to Mumstheword/Plusone/Gillipepper/Ineen/DaniDoots and anyone else lurjing that i mayhave missed - always too many of us to keep a track of 

p.s. - Sharon - how did the meeting go last night ? any news we would be glad to hear?


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Lastc - i feel exactly the same as you, i feel like ive put on about a stone in weight and im afraid to weight myself, incase i have    I spend more time in the loo than i do at my desk in work  .  Your right its something the both of us will just have to get used to    I feel hungry all the time and i cant stop eating, i wonder if anyone else had this while stimming?

IrishD - 11 eggs, congratulations thats brilliant news, you did well hun!  Im   for good news for you today, good luck!

MissE - how are you doing, hope your brother is on the mend!  

Plusone - ive just read your signature too and im so sorry to hear of your loss.  Im sure he is watching over you and your little girl and also protecting your unborn.  

Katie - You have just put me in the mood for an ice lolly, i wonder would my boss mind if i nipped out to get one  

Jilly - im still   for your dad, its horrible to see your dad so ill, my dad had a quadruple heart bypass last year and it was awful watching him so helpless.  Be strong hun  

Sparkly - how you feeling about going back to work?  A nice relaxing holiday sounds the ticket!  

Ineen - how you feeling?  

Heavenli - hows the sprays going?  

Hello to mumstheword, gilli, danni and anyone else ive missed 

AFM - Starting to get a little freaked out about EC, the nurse explained at our scheduling appt that you get morphine and gas and air but im afraid its still going to be really sore - Can you girls share your own experiences?  I just want to be prepared


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Morning Everyone,

Quick post for now as DH needs the laptop, had the call, of the 11 eggs, 8 were mature enough and 7 have fertilised. At this stage they are thinking about a day 3 transfer but the embryologist said he would call again tomorrow to update us on how they are doing.

Will be back later for personals.

xx


----------



## lastchancer

Congrats IrshD on your lovely little emmbies - lots of   for the next couple of weeks 

BabyD - my experience was grand - a small pinch when the needle pierces the wall of uterus but nothign worse than the dentist - i find watching the screen seeing what goingon distracts you - was in worse pain getting the needle in back of hand for GA on fiorst TX.


----------



## Katie789

Irish d thats such good news about your embies, seven is a lucky number.

Babyd, having ec at rfc will be new to me too as at origin you get stuff that makes you sleep so feel nothing. Which is just how i like it as when at dentist i moan and groan when they doing work even though i cant feel it. Its the thought of it that makes me scared more than the experience.  Such a baby!! 

Hope you are all planning nice weekends. Will try to pop on later xx

Katie


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all, 

Sorry for no Personals - am in a rush but will be back on later to say hi to everyone. 

This is just going to be a me post Im afraid. 

I dont think I am DR properly. Had a very light stain from Sun with a slightly heavier bleed on Tues (with about 6 clots) and then back to staining on Wed and nothing from yesterday. I ususally have very heavy periods and while this one was very very painful I dont think it was heavy enough. I phoned RFC yesterday and if I dont have another bleed by Mon i have to ring so they can decide what to do. Am freaking out!  Help please!


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Heavenli - not really sure what to day but i hope things work out ok for you, this whole process is stressful enough without AF messing you around.

Katie - im the same as you, id prefer to be sedated and then wake up to the news, its freaking me out just thinking about it, i havent got a very high pain threshold    Ah well no pain no gain  

Lastc - feck i hate the dentist too...    Im a big wimp...lol  

IrishD - Congratulations 7 embies thats great news, how are you feeling after EC?  Im  for your little embies!

So whats the plans for this weekend girls, anyone doing anything exciting?  Im babysitting my 1 and half year old nephew all weekend, hopefully the weather stays good so i can take him out to the park or somewhere tomorrow


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all doing?

Irishd fab news on your 7 embies, that is such a lucky number. Heres hoping they grow big and strong and stick tight for you huni.           

Babyd rfc will give you stuff to make you feel a bit woozy during ec. My personal experience was that it was extremely painful but think that is only because i had 40+ follies to be drained and my ovaries were swelled to the size of melons. Most if the other ladies i know said they didnt think it was too bad at all and they felt the sedation was great. I really hope you dont feel too much pain huni, just have your dh hold your hand throughout and watch what they are doing, it will help distract you.  

Lastc might as well pamper yourself by getting your nails done for the wedding. Ooooh and treating yourself to a lovely dress sounds great.  

Tessy huni, hope you are ok. Thinking of you.  

Heavenli sorry to hear af is messing you about. I hope it shows up properly but dont panic if it doesnt cos they will then do blood tests to see if you have dr'd. If you havemt they will probably just make you dr a bit longer. I really hope everything settles down for you cos this journey is difficult enough.  

Jilly thinking of you and your dad.  

Katie hope you are well. I'm a bit like you with the dentist too, i am such a big baby!!! have to have gas just to get my teeth cleaned.  

Sparkly hope your LO is feeling better.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

The weather has been lovely today, i have been out in the garden working all day. Eventually i will have a patio area!!!! My brother is doing ok thanks. Hopefully he will continue to improve.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

BabyD, I'm doing ok thanks, a little sore but thats to be expected, nothing a hot water bottle can't fix, thankfully so far I haven't needed to take painkillers.

MissE, I'm glad your brother is doing ok, i'll keep him in my  

Heavenli, sorry you are having a hard time, fingers crossed af sorts herself out over the weekend for you.

Thanks for all the   for my embies, keeping everything crossed that they keep growing strong until I can go and collect them. If we do end up going on Sunday, depending on what time we have to be there I might try and convince DH to have a look at the Ikea sale.

Big hello to everyone else.

xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Everyone
Irishd well done on all those lovely embies will be watching and    for a    for you 

Babyd ~ I too had my e/c done at the RFC they dont give you a general anaesetic and believe I asked I have had it done 3 times and each time it was excruciatingly painful but then again I have hyperstimmed those 3 times and I really believe it wouldn't be soo bad if I hadnt. The woozy stuff they give you is great but I've found the gas and air is useless and I reckon they only give you it soo you can bite down on the mouthpiece so noone else can hear you screaming     . 
Like soo many others here I'm useless at the dentist tooo, but you know wot if I was reading this I'd be bricking it right now, but huni it doesn't stop us going back for more if we need it because when it works the joy of holding your little 1 makes it all worthwhile try deep breathing and watching the screen, it helps to distract you     it all goes smoothly for you   

Miss E ~ glad to hear your bro doing ok huni hope ur hanging in there  

Jilly ~ hope ur dad on the mend  

Heavenli ~ hope you get sorted huni it's a bugger when it doesn't play ball    but don't panic I'm sure they will sort you out  

Plus one ~ hope ur hanging in there huni   my   are with you and ur wonderful children. I'm sure ur dd is such a blessing and I'm sure ur ds will be too, My dh was in a motorbike accident 3 years ago and I was told if he pulled thru the next 72 hours he would survive but he would have his injuries I thank god everyday that he did. 
Afm  ~ still off work still cramping and I think af is on it's way again, at least I'm hoping thats wots causing the pain, bored stupid being stuck at home, but ds is finished school now for the summer so at least he here to keep me company and believe me at 6 he is much more interesting than some of my relatives   
Less than 3 weeks to my holibops and I cant wait Gran Canaria had better watch out   

Hello to anyone I've missed and I hope and    you are all well


----------



## bump14

Ineen, I was just reading your post.  ohss 3 times?   Thats awful!  Poor you.  What dose did they put you on?  Could they not have reduced it?  I am at high risk of ohss as well, but my clinic has been realy careful.
Hope you have a great holiday


----------



## ineen

Hi Bump14

They started me this time on 225iu for 2 days then 197.5iu and then they gradually went down but they only actually changed my schedule at the last scan and only given half of ovitrelle. Only response Dr Williamson could give me when I asked was that maybe I was 1 of those people that it wouldn't matter what amount they gave me I would probably still over stim   .

But that said me and dh have made a decision that if we get a another bubba out of my fet then we are going to donate any remaining embies and if it doesn't work then we will use the remaining ones in the hope but at the end of them regardless of the outcome I'm never doing e/c again  too old, too sore and no guarentee that it wont happen again    and we'll just be verey lucky and blessed with our ds. He really is a gift  

Thanks
Irene


----------



## bump14

Aww Irene


----------



## ineen

Bump14  the things we do eh?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello everyone

Miss E thank you for your wee post.

Hope everyone is well, im just logging on quickly.

Will take me w while to get caught up on everyones news.

Afm.. What a week my dad had been in hospital for 4 days wih headache sickness etc and they thought it was a viral infection, after all the brain scans etc they didnt say very much to cut a long story short he collapsed on mon nite in the cafe in hospital we thought it was a stroke as his face drooped and turned blue what a nitemare rushed him to recuss and he came round they they ? viral meningitis lay in coronary care till tue am then started taking seizures again with one lasting over 30 mins so they sent him to icu.. Finally a scan showed up a blood clot in the brain so away to the royal we went.. Has been a awful few days as they had told us to expect the worse.

Sorry for the long tale they put him on a infusion to help drain the clot and took him down to theatre wed am and thank god he came round as is now sitting up and eating etc but still has the weakness.

Although i havent been on in ages i have been walking by the rfc thinking of all you lovely ladies

Jillyhen xx


----------



## ineen

Aw Jillyhen thats awful I   he continues to head in the right direction huni


----------



## sparklyme

Jillyi take it that things are looking up now that he is able to sit up and eat. Will keep him in my   for a speedy and full recovery


----------



## lastchancer

Happy sunny sunday to all you ladies !

IrishD - good luck today hope all went well with ET 

JillyH - hope your dad recovers soon - my FIL had stroke in front of me - has made recovery with some memory los and speech problems but at least he's here.

BabyD - you starting to get nervous? i took todays injectiona dnw as like holy **** theres only 1 or 2 left! this is really happening now x

Sparkly - how your DD now? you all ready for hols ?

Ineen - hows the recovery going? 

TessyK - how you feeling now ?

Heavenli - has AF started behaving ? when do you start stimms?

MissE - how's your bro doing now?

Hi to Katei/WeeEmma/Plus1/Mumstheword/hopefulni and anyone else i've missed out 

AFM - this has been an eatign wkend - Banville fri for BIL 50th then come dining nite at friends last night - fit to burst but would have been rude not to eat everything...right ? lol


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone, just nipped on quickly from phone as way too nice to be inside.

Jilly glad your dads on the mend, what a rough week.

Hope everyone else is enjoying the weather. Ill be like a lobster as have been out in garden all day. 

At planning appt tomorrow so hopefully that means all systems go on wed.

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all enjoying this gorgeous weather.  

Jilly  glad your dad is making progress, what a scary time that must have been for you. I am keeping him in my    and wishing him a speedy recovery.    to you huni, hope you get a chance to enjoy your b'day.

Katie good luck for planning appointment tomorrow, i hope you can get started as planned.  
      
Sparkly hope your LO is feeling better. Are you all ready for your hols?  

Irishd hope all went well with ec today.          

Lastc sounds like you have had a good weekend, nothing better than enjoying lots of yummy food.   Wont be long now huni til it is all happening for you. My brother is getting there slowly thanks. He looks like he has been through the wars with all the cuts and scars on his head and at the minute they cant tell if the shunt is working cos the site where the lumbar drain was on his lower back is still leaking spinal fluid. So again just a waitng game hoping that the leak stops and the shunt works.

Babyd how are you feeling huni?  

Ineen how are you doing huni? How long did the doc say til you can start again? I think that is a lovely idea about donating embies if your FET works.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. I have just been relaxing in the garden today before going back to work tomorrow.  Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all enjoying the fab weather.

Jilly, I'll keep your dad in my   hope he recovers soon.

Katie, good luck for your planning appointment.

LastC & BabyD, hope you are getting on ok.

Sparkly, hope your little one is getting better.

MissE, hope your brother recovers soon, will keep   for him.

Big hello to everyone else.

AFM, had et this morning, now have 2 grade 1, 7 cell embies on board, no snowbabies unfortunately, but keeping everything crossed that these 2 beans stick.

xx


----------



## MissE

Irishd congrats on being . Hoping your wee embies stick tight.            

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Irishd... congrats on being PUPO.  Sending lots of   and   your way

Jilly, I'm glad your dad is getting better. Hope he recovers soon x

Good luck for your planning appointment Katie... it will be all systems go then!

MissE will continue to   for your brother, hope he gets better soon

Ineen how are you doing? Sounds like you have made lots of good plans

Babyd and Lastc... How are u getting on girls?

Hello to everyone else.. hope u are all well xx

AFM - Still no AF... Am a bit low about that. I thought when I had some bleeding with clots last week that I was DR'd but I never get a period as light as that. Have to phone the RFC in the morning to let them know if nothing more has happened.   
Am absolutely exhausted at the mo. Really really tired!


----------



## lastchancer

IrishD - congrats on your litle beans praying they plant some roots and grow quickly xxx

Heavenli - i think AF is lighter when on DR so the blled you had may well have been it but i'm sure they will get u in for blood test to confirm soon - i know exactly how you feel but hopefully all will work out soon.


----------



## sparklyme

Girls hope u all had a lovely sunshiny Sunday   .  

Misse I hope ur brother heals quickly and they can stop the leaking of spinal fluid.  It all just adds to the worry.

Irishd congrats on being PUPO   they snuggle in nicely  

Heavenli   the   rears her head for ya

Katie good luck for tomorrow  

Lastc you're making me hungry  

Hi babyd hope ur well

Afm little one is well on the mend so hopefully better for goin away.  We're going to co Mayo for a week to a beautiful house so looking forward to a change of scenery

Sorry if I missed anyone   sending you all lots of


----------



## Mrs_B24

irish d congrats on being pupo huni i duno if u remember me!
 they are getting nice and snug 

a big hi to everyone whatever stage ur at xxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

IrishD - Congratulatins on being PUPO,   those little embies are snuggling in tight as we speak  

Mrs_B24 - i dont think ive ever spoke with you before but i just wanted to say congratulations your twins are beautiful  

Sparklyme - glad your little one is on the mend, that'll be you all set for your trip to Co Mayo - which sounds fab, you'll have a ball.  My hubby will be so jealous he loves that part of the country.

Heavenli - Did you ring the RFC?  Have they told you what the next step is?

MissE - glad your brother is recovering, i hope your ok  

Tessy -   hope your well.

Jilly - so sorry about your Dad, im   he gets better each day  .

LastC - im good, feel ok but i have to be honest i am very nervous about EC on Thursday.  How are you feeling?  Your weekend sounds like a normal weekend for me, all i do is eat  

Katie - good luck with your appt today! 

Ineen - Gran canaria - lucky you ive been a few times and its great! 

Big hello to mumstheword, hopefulni, Danni and anyone ive missed! 

AFM - Final scan in the morning, please pray for me


----------



## Katie789

Congrats on being PUPO irish d, my fingers are crossed for you. Just about to go to my planning appt. Be interesting to see if its any different than origin.

Chat later

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey Babyd

I rang them this morning. They said as I am not due to start stimms until Sat I have plenty of time left and to ring them again on Thurs if nothing happens and they will get me up for bloods on Fri. I reckon they must have thought it would take me ages to DR. I notice most people seem to be DR for two weeks whereas I am DR for 20 days. 

Good luck for tomorrow! Praying you get lots of eggs x


----------



## Katie789

Hey all. Have collected my schedule. Start dr on wed for three weeks then stims start on 26th. The doses change the whole way through but hopefully it will be fourth time lucky. Ec is scheduled for 9th august fingers crossed.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow babyd.

Hope everyone else is well xx

Katie x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Good luck Katie with your tx.  Fingers crossed that this is your time for your dreams to come true! x


----------



## Fi84

Hello Ladies, 
Just jumping on to see how everyone is!!

Katie - was watching out for you good luck for this cycle i have everything crossed for you - hope you are keeping well - who are you seeing in the RFC xx

Jilly - what a rough time you have had - hope your dad is okay and good luck for your review on 25th xx

Hope everyone is well and good luck for all treatments.

Fi xx


----------



## ineen

Hello All,

Irishd ~ huge   on being PUPO I'm     for   for you

Katie79 ~ woo hoo on getting started huni time will fly in  and I'm keeping everything crossed for you   

MissE ~ Howz your bro doing now huni and you of course    they said start again with Aug af so the nasal spray is getting packed as well when we go on hols cos we not back til the 05th not long really and I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. 

Heavenli ~ I hope the ole witch makes an appearance b4 sat for you  

Jillyhen ~ howz ur dad doing now huni  

Lastc ~ How ya doing huni, eating everything in sight sounds good but that could be because I'm back on my diet   

Babyd ~ keeping everything crossed for you in the morning, ur almost there huni    

Sparklyme ~ glad to hear the wee one is on the mend it's awful when they sick and I'm glad to hear you have something nice to look forward to, the break will do you and dh and dd the world of good   

Afm ~ I'm going back to work on Thurs, think I have totally milked it by now    hate the thot of it but unfortunately it has to be done.  I feel like I am just counting the days til I get started again but you can be sure that when I'm wanting it to come it won't.

I went to see a medium in belfast at the start of March not sure if I anyone here believes in it, but I thot I'd share it with uz anyway, she said it was a gentleman coming thru and she believed it to be my dad ( he passed away when I was 16) she told me lots but she also said I had a hospital appt coming up soon (it was the next day for my cons appt) and that he would be with me holding my hand and I wasn't too worry that it would all work out ( I'd been worrying about my weight) she also said that he was sending me new life and if I didn't already know about it I would soon, she then said I feel the need to say not b4 time ~ anyways I'm finding it hard to keep myself grounded since so maybe it wasn't a good idea  now cos it's hard enough without building my hopes up even further, My dh thinks it's a croc of rubbish but i'm convinced altho I might have alternative reasons

Sorry I'm totally rambling on here but I hope uz lovely ladies will bring me back down to earth   gently please  

Hello to anyone I've missed   

Irene


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes.

Katie, good luck for wednesday,   you get your BFP this time.

MrsB, of course I remember you hun, congratulations on the boys, they are gorgeous. I'm sure you have your hands full.

BabyD, good luck tomorrow.

Ineen, I have been to a few fortune tellers over the years, some very accurate some not, but if it brings you hope to get a message from your dad then I wouldn't worry, as long as you don't let it take over.  

Heavenli, hope af shows up before saturday for you.

Sparkly, glad little one is improving, sounds like you are going to have a lovely time.

Jilly, how is your dad doing? Hope he is improving, I'll keep him in my   

MissE, how are you hun? Hope your brother is getting better  

LastC, hope you are getting on ok.

Big hello to anyone I have missed.

xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx Irish d and Ineen... have to ring them on Thurs if nothing happens and they will see me Fri I think


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Oh but on the up side... Lost 1llb this week on SW. Was freaking out about putting on weight during tx so am well pleased


----------



## MissE

hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Irishd i'm doing ok huni, just bursting to get going again. Have everything crossed for your BFP.           

Heavenli great news on your weight loss.   I hope everything sorts itself out for you so things can continue as planned.       

Ineen great news on being able to get started again soon huni, wont be long now. I'm sure your holiday will help you relax and get your body ready for the next cycle.   I have been to a medium in the past too, i think we have got to have some hope and it doesnt do us any harm. I have even bought a fertility ring and spell, DH thinks it is a load of nonsense but it helps me through.

Katie great news on getting started again, hoping it is fourth time lucky sweetie.        

Babyd good luck for your scan tomorrow.         

Jilly hope your dad is doing well.   How are you feeling?

Tessy hope you are doing ok huni?  

Sparkly glad to hear your LO is on the mend, i'm sure your break away will do you the world of good.  

Lastc how are you getting on huni?  

A big hi to anyone i've missed. Sending you all loads of love and hugs.
Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

What a busy thread..

irishd, congrats n being pupo hope the wee bubs stick

Babdy are you at that stage already.. Didnt i tell you time went by quickly.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies.

Dad is continuing to improve, the doctors and nurses cant believe it compared to what he was like this time last week.

Whoop whoop katie on getting started again..

Misse, hows your brother?

im off to bed ladies, see you same time same place tomoro nite

jillyhen xx


----------



## ineen

Ok MissE I'm intrigued wot is a fertility ring and spell??


----------



## MissE

Jilly hope things are well with you huni.  

Ineen i bought them off ebay, the ring is supposed to bring you luck. The spell i bought on ebay too. You buy the spell and send the girl your details, your name, and a brief history about ttc. She sends you a spell, you have to say the spell lighting a candel and then place 6 silver coins in a bag in the attic. She says within a year you should have your baby. As i said DH thinks it is nonsense but it helps me through and i'd run naked up and down the road if i thought it would help me get pregnant.   

Emma xx


----------



## ineen

Oh Emma you gave me such a laugh but only cos like you I'd do the same   anything's worth a try, I have a fertility buddha ornament that my sister bought us, sitting on dh bedside table    going now to check out ebay  
Irene xx


----------



## lastchancer

quick good mronign to everyone - rushing to get ready for scan at hospital this mornign - doom and gloom weather today - hope thats not a sign!

BabyD - i will be looking aorund this morning trying to guess which one you are lol - as before if you feel liek saying hello i'm in my work uniform - navy trousers and cardi (a its so cold)  - good luck with your scan today - maybe we will be in beside each other for EC on thursday ??

Katie good luck at getting back on the jouring hope your FET is the 1 you've been waiting for xx


----------



## lastchancer

Well girls little downhearted after this morn scan, had dr handsome, who remembered me from last tx, he could only find 4 on each ovary but did say that only 2 on one side set usual size expected, the others are very large so could just be cysts. Has anyone had very large ones that see follies

Babyd how u get on?

Im to take all ovitrelle at 9 then ec 9 on Thursday


----------



## ineen

Lastc ~ hang in there huni, it only takes 1,  mine all looked huge so sorry I can't help ya on that 1    don't be giviing up hope huni surely they wont know for definate till they collect them, I'm    that they are big follies and not cysts   

Babyd ~ hope you got on well huni


----------



## lastchancer

thanks ineen - i'm not gonna tell DH as think one of us on downer is bad enough -  i had cyst last time and my eggs werent matured so rally hoping thi isnr arepeat of the same


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Thanks for all the good luck messages - But like you Lastc im on a downer too, my scan didnt go to great this time, i had Dr Joy who scanned me then went and got Dr Traub, at this stage i was freaking out, my left Ovary now only has 1 or 2 and my right has 4 or 5, which arent big enough yet, i also have a huge cyst on my right ovary too.  They both said its common and not to worry, easier said than done.  So im on the meds for an extra day and unfortunately i wont be in the bed next to you Lastc, as my ec isnt til Friday at 9am now.  Had to go back to pharmacy for more drugs.  Feeling a little deflated but i promised myself i wouldnt lose my PMA and im not, just trying to keep thinking positive.  I dont think i seen you in the reception  - we were sitting on the two seats that are closest to the door (the doors were the staff are).  I had black trousers and a blue coat on and my hubby was wearing a suit?

This post is really a me me me post but have any of you other girls been on the meds for longer?  Im just wondering what difference one day will make.

I hope your all well, sorry no personals today im feeling sorry for myself...lol


----------



## ineen

Babyd ~ hopefully the extra day will make all the difference, please dont give up hope huni    as they say it's not over till the fat lady sings or in our case the small embryologist.

Lastc ~ I'm a great believer in a problem shared is a problem halved and ur dh will need to give you extra special   tonight.

I'll be keeping you both in my     tonight


----------



## lastchancer

Aw BabyD - so sorry - hopefully this extra day will give them a kickstart for you and it will be all systems go.

i was only in at 8.05 and no sooner had backside in the chair when they called me so dont think we saw each other at all - traffic wa a nightmare this mornign with the rain.

Ineen i'd normally agree but he tends to brood on things - last TX once he heard there was only 1 mature egg (neve miond that he had only 1 sperm in the first wash) he just said so thats it over then ! 

thank fro prayers - will be saying a few myself 2nite.

are there any ladies withhappy news on this thread


----------



## babydreams282

Thank you Ineen - your so right, its not over til its over and im not about to give up hope yet.  Thanks for your prayers.  Hope all is well with you.

Lastc - what are we like this morning, we have fairly depressed the atmosphere, lets get our   back.  This is going to work for us, i just know it.  We must have missed each other i got there about 7.45am and was called pretty much straight away, i didnt actually leave until about 9.15am, had to have bloods my done too.


----------



## lastchancer

BabyD - just had a read at your diary - never knew you had one goping - its very funny informative and positive - keep up the good work xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Ahh thanks Lastc - thought it was be a good idea to write one, just incase i forget how i was feeling (like that is ever going to happen  )


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, what a miserable morning we had but at least the sun came out for a bit.

Lastc keep your chin up huni, mine all looked massive too so sorry i cant be any more helpful. I will be          hard that there are plenty of lovely eggies on thursday. Sending you loads of              to keep you going.

Babyd same for you huni, keep your chin up. Hopefully the extra day will give those follies a good kickstart and help those eggies grow big and strong. Get the heat glued to your tummy. Sending you loads of              for lovely eggies on friday.

Ineen did you go shopping on ebay yet?   We are so desperate it is not funny!!!!!

Come on ladies, we need some BFPs on here.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Quick post this evening

BabyD and LastC, don't give up hope, get the hot water bottles/heat pads out and I will send a few extra   up for you both. Keep up the PMA   

Katie, good luck for tomorrow  

Big hello to everyone else

AFM, nothing new to report, just chilling out at home sending positive thoughts to my embies.

xx


----------



## lastchancer

Morning Ladies,

thanks for all the well wishes and   - took trigger shot at 9pm last night - probably just all in my head but was convinced could feel it working as had little bubble sensations for about an hr afterwards and i just passed out on the sofa with exhaustion - still tired today but last at at work - after 2mor i can sleep all day if i want for 2 whole weeks )except sunday of course) 

still have to find a dress for this wedding next on 16th - really last minuite.com with me lol

BabyD - how are you feeliogn today - any more positive?

Hope everyone else is well - no doubt i'll be spendign a logt more time on here over the next few weeks so will get more personals doen then.

xxxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

Lastc - feeling alot better today thanks, was just a wee slip yesterday and my positivity is back with a vengence.  Trigger shot tonight at 9pm  .  I'll be   for you all night and tomorrow and i hope you get lots of eggies!  We question i know we stop the sprays after trigger shot, but my last spray is normally due at 9pm do i take this spray then do the trigger and thats it or do i just leave the final spray?  

IrishD - Thank you for the prayers, im very grateful.  Glad your taking it easy and im   your little embies are snuggling in tight  

MissE - thanks for the positive vibes, its working so keep them up    Hot water bottle all the way!  Hope your bro is on the mend and your ok too, you've been through alot and you still find time to think of others, legend!  

Ineen - how are you feeling about going back to work?

Jilly - hows your dad now, i hope he is improving, not long til your review also  

Katie - good luck with your first spray today, im   this is your time.

Tessy - im sending you some    i hope your ok.

Sparkly - How things with you?

Heavenli - hows the DR going, any sign of that AF yet?

Big hello to anyone ive missed, hope your all keeping well


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Babyd glad you have got your PMA back, i'm sure there will be lots of lovely eggies on friday.   Sorry i'm not sure about the spray with trigger hun but hopefully someone will be able to help you.  My brother is doing ok, he is hopefully getting out of hospital today. Sending you buckets of                   

Lastc have everything crossed for you for EC tomorrow,      there are lots of lovely eggies.                  Enjoy your 2 weeks off.

Irishd keep sending those positive vibes to your embies. Hoping they are snuggling in.                 

Ladies the Craigavon Think Positive support group has a meeting tonight. It is just a bunch of people (mainly ladies) getting together to chat about the whole IF process. It is in Craigavon area hospital, medical education centre if anyone would like to go. It isnt anything formal, usually just a lot of chatting and carry on.

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, how is everyone today?

Lastc good luck for EC tomorrow. Enjoy your drug free day today and I'm sending you lots of   and   that you get lots of eggs. Enjoy your 2 weeks off and make sure you pamper yourself and DH over the next few weeks. You deserve it!

Babyd - Nearly there! Fingers crossed for you also for Fri. Sending you lots of   and   also for lots of eggs on Fri. 

Irish d - Thinking of u also. Hope your little embies are nice and warm and snuggly. Hope they are making themselves nice and comfy for the next 9 months!

Katie.. good luck with your DR. Hope the side effects arent too bad. Saying lots of   that this is your time

Jilly Hope your dad is on the mend. Have you heard anything back from family placement?

MissE How are you? Hope you and DH are giving each other lots of   and are being good to yourselves. Hope your brother is on the road to recovery and is doing well

Ineen - how are things with you?

Tessy - thinking of you... How are you feeling?

Sparkly ... how are you?

Sorry to anyone I have missed out. Hope u are all well. 

AFM - Still no sign of AF. Have to phone the RFC tomorrow. I'm due to start stimms on Sat so I imagine I will have to go for bloods or something on Fri if AF does not rear her ugly head. Have really been feeling the side effects of the spray. Today is day 18 of DR. Am sooo exhausted and have a horrendous headache that I can't shift. Oh and the hot flushes are FUN! NOT!


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli - be prepared to go to RVH 2mor - ring them first thing in mornign and they may tell you to come down immed for blodos - that what they did with me anyway 

BabyD - i'd forget the 9pm spray - mine ws supposed to be 10.30 and last one had been 5.30 so just take your trigger (i saw from your diary that you took at 9pm then 8am - did they tell you times as mine said not to leave more than 9hrs between last and first sprays so was wondering if this was another diff due to my age/prev poor response?)


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks Lastc... will do that... what time do the RFC open for phone calls I wonder?


----------



## babydreams282

Lastc - no the nurse told me just to make sure i leave a 9 hour break at night for sleep, i told her the times and she said that was fine.  Think i will just forget the 9pm spray and do the trigger shot at 9pm - so ill have one more spray left at 5pm and thats me 

Heavenli - thanks for the prayers, sorry to hear about the nasty side affects, hopefully you'll still be able to start stimming on Sat and then the side affects will subside.

MissE - good news on your bro, hopefully he does get out today and thats him on the mend!


----------



## lastchancer

heavenli you can get thru to the nures direct line (tjhe one on front of yoru schedule) from 7.15 or so - they willbe the ones you need to speak to as admin tels not open until 10am and they will just transfer you to the nurses anyway. - hope its not need thou and that you wake up with the witch xxxx

BabyD - good luck wiht trigger 2nite - it looks a little scarier than the usual stimms but was no diff - be careful when takign the lid off the end thou as mine was quite stiff so make sure your not toucjing the plunger when pullingit. 

thanks for all the well wishes positive vibes and thoughts - will let you all iknow how i get on 2mor afternoon xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls - long time no see!!   I've been taking a break from FF, although I've still been coming on every now and again for a wee nosy  

Last C - wishing you all the very, very best for e/c tomorrow and Baby D, wishing you the same for Friday    I can't believe where the time has gone!

Misse, are you at those spells again     I might have to have a wee look myself on ebay  

Ineen, it'll not be long to your FET hun  

Heavenli, hopr you're ok pet and that you get things sorted with af  

Jilly, I just read about your dad - hope he gets better soonX

Well girls, I'm on my happy hols and am so glad to be off!  I've been treating myself to the odd wee glass of wine and cocktail so all is not lost although I'd prefer to be in the position where I couldn't drink them   
We've booked a wee hol in London for a week in August to shop, sight-see and visit friends - can't wait!  I'm still bitter and sad about the failure of tx and I know it'll prob be christmas time before we get another go as by the time RFC get their ass in gear for our review, it'll probably be September and then we'll have to wait on a slot and, more frustratingly, my af  

Anyway, I know the time will fly and we'll soon get going again.

I really hope you're doing well girls and I hope that there'll be a nice wee run of BFPs on the horizon.  And on that note - Irish D - CONGRATS on being PUPO!!!!!  They're fine wee embies you have in there!!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls,

Another question from me. Was wondering if anyone had a cyst while DR. I'm beginning to think thats whats going on with me. Have a very dull but sharp at times pain in my left side. Was just wondering if I do have a cyst what that means for tx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Quick post this evening

LastC, just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow  

BabyD, good luck with your trigger tonight, enjoy your injection free day tomorrow.

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

We have been busy girlies i cant keep track..

Tessy how are you hun?

Babdy i think you finish with the sprays etc now that you are taking the trigger shot.    that you wee follies grow..

Dad is doin well still on the infusion but the consultant is very pleased with his progress, told him if he had stayed in Causeway he wudve died and also that there was no sign of cancer in the brain.. never even mentioned that to us!

At least he is on the mend and able to walk about now..

Im counting down the days til we get our review kinda nervous tho .

There has been that much goin on im forgetting what everyone has posted.

Misse hope your brother got home.

We really need some bfp's maybe this time girlies it will be all our turns    

Lastc good luck for tomoro
Nte nite

Jillyhen


----------



## Tessykins

Did you see this girls?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2011676/IVF-lottery-win-baby-launching-Britain.html

I'll certainly be buying a ticket!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Wow Tessykins... I too will be buying a ticket. I just started reading the article out to my DH and he was all... "I know, it was on tv this morning" And he didn't think of mentioning it!!!


----------



## babydreams282

Seen this on TV myself yesterday - i'll be buying a ticket.  Did you see the comments that people made though, obviously they havent never hand IF problems  

Heavnenli - i was told on Tuesday i had a very large cyst on my right Ovary and my TX is still going ahead - so i would worry too much hun.  Maybe just ring the nurse anyway, to put your mind at ease.

Tessy - thanks the good luck.  A wee trip to London sounds fantastic, just what you need.  Make sure you take plenty of spending money for the shops.. 

Jilly - glad your dad is making steady progress

MissE - Spells? Im def gonna buy one...lol

LastC - Im hoping by now your recovering and you got lots of eggs.   for you.

IrishD - Hows the 2WW going, whens OTD?

Katie - how you getting on with the sprays?

Ineen - hows things with you?

AFM - took my trigger shot last night, its def different from the injection pen but its scarier than what it looks...lol  So drug free day for me today    Feeling a bit crampy today, with twinges on both sides, im assuming this is normal


----------



## Katie789

Morning all,
Just quick post to wish lastc good luck today with ec.

Will be back later to chat to everyone else.

Katie xx


----------



## lastchancer

Well ladies just lying up in recoverey 6 eggs and sh sample good. Just hope they are all mature 

Catch up later xxx


----------



## plusone

great new lastchancer enjoy a bit of pampering today!


----------



## babydreams282

Congratulations Lastc - lets hope they are getting jiggy as we speak.    How did you find EC?  Im a bit freaked out about it for tomorrow.  My appt is for 9am, do i need to be there a bit earlier to get ready or just be there for 9am?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Lastc congrats on your eggies huni, hoping there is lots of lovin' going on in the lab tonight.          

Babyd enjoy your drug free day and good luck for ec tomorrow.           Hope you are still keeping up that positive attitude.

Tessy you know me huni, always into something. Figured i've done the voodoo fertility bag under the bed, the fertility necklace and all sorts of other mumbo jumbo so thought a spell couldnt hurt.   I am sure most people think i am    and they would probably be right.    A wee trip away sounds like a lovely idea, glad you are doing ok though.  

Heavenli dont think a cyst will affect your tx too much but maybe give rfc a ring just to be sure. If anything phoning then will give you peace of mind.  

Plusone how are you doing huni?  

Katie how is DR going?  

Irishd how are you getting on huni? Hope the 2ww isnt getting to you. Have everything crossed.           

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls.

How is everyone on this miserable day? Im bloody exhausted! Am ashamed to say I will be in bed early tonite! BTW I have just discovered the extra emoticons so I apologise for the over use of them in advance 


Lastc congrats on ur eggs! Am saying lots of         that they are   as we speak

Babyd good luck for ec tomorrow.   I hope its painfree and produces lots and lots of little eggs

Hows the DR going Katie? Any side effects yet. Hope its all very uneventful for u

Hi to Tessy, Plusone, Irishd, MissE, Jilly Ineen and anyone else I have missed. 

AFM  still . Phoned the RFC this morning at 7.30am and they would have seen me this morning but I would have never made it down the motorway before 8.30am when they send their bloods off to the lab. Have to be there at 7.45am tomorrow morning for bloods to see if I am DR. Am due to start stimming on Sat. Does anyone know if they will let me know tomorrow what I should do about stimms?


----------



## MissE

Heavenli they usually do the bloods and then ask you to ring in around 3.30 or 4 for the results. They will tell you at that stage if it is ok to proceed to stimms. I really hope your bloods show everything is as it should be and you can move on to the next stage.        

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks Miss E


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

LastC, congrats on the eggs, keeping everything crossed for you.

BabyD, good luck for ec tomorrow, hope you get lots of lovely eggs  

Heavenli, hope your blood test goes ok tomorrow and you can start stimms on saturday.

MissE, how is your brother hun? Hope he is improving.

Jillyhen, glad your dad is improving, hope his recovery continues  

Tessy, i'll be getting a ticket too.

Katie, how is DR going for you so far, hope its not treating you too bad  

Big hello to anyone I missed.

AFM, so far so good, trying not to over analyse every twinge, OTD is not till next Saturday but trying not to think that far ahead at the moment. 

xx


----------



## Katie789

Evening everyone,

Lastc, thats great news on the number of eggs. I hope tomorrows phonecall is just as good.

Irish D, its so hard not to analyse everything, no matter how many times you tell yourself not to. You are almost halfway there, i hope you have lots of nice things planned to help the time go by, and help keep you relaxed. 

Emma, i had a weel look at the spells as well, and all of the fertility charms and pendants. Have decided to wear my mums necklace this time around instead of getting something new as each time its not brought me luck. My dad gave me this necklace on my wedding day and it brought me luck then, so heres hoping it does again.

Jilly, sounds like your dads made an amazing recovery. Im sure you are chuffed to bits with him. your review is very close now too. I hope you are lucky and hear from them soon about round two. Ding ding!.

BabyD, huge good luck wishes for tomorrow. its very hard to believe that its that time already. 

Heavenli, flippin AF is such a messer. Shes here when we dont want her and not here when we do. Get away to bed early tonight for youve an early start in the morning!

Tessy, im glad you popped by. London sounds great. Ive only been once, and had a fab time. Your right christmas wont be long coming round. Make the most of those vinos and cocktails while you can!!

AFM, DR going okay so far - its only been two days so im sure its prob too early to notice anything. After taking the first spray yesterday i thought this is way better than an injection. After the fourth one, I was wishing it was an injection as once in the morning and its over with. everyone keeps asking why my alarm is going off as ive a terrible memory and would never remember to take the blinking thing on time. no pleasing some folk eh  

Hope I havent missed anyone, feel like Im back at school writing an essay with the amount of typing tonight!!

Katie xx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi ladies just a quick pop on to say thanks for all the well wishes.

Had Dr Joy for EC - she was lovely but gave me a funny look when asked if i knew the Dr Ajabje (apolgies for spelling) and i replied is that the tall good looking one we all call Dr Handsome? - seriously i blame the morphine cause i completly forgot DH was sitting there lol 

it was a shaky start as they were draining for ages before any egges where found and they then thought was 5 but as they were moving me into recovery the embryologist (lauren i think) called in to say they had gotten the 6 so very happy. also DH sample was fine on the first wsh so thats an improvement from last TX.

Heavenli - i had 2 large cysts and Ec still went ahead - they wont know for sure until they drain them as they had though was 4 but 2 had eggs in them so dont worry about this - good luck for 2mors blood and hope you get started on sat.

BabyD - glad you found trigger shot ok  - i had little flutter feeling too so i think thats a sign that its working. - 2mor you should get there for 8.30ish as Dh wil be called first to give sample then you both go in for EC together - you will have a morphine painkiller in your arm (you just ask for that to be topped up anytime you think you need it) then they insert the unltrasound scanner and a small pinch and you can watch the follicles being drained and hear the embryoligist call out as the eggs are found.  they will give you a suppository so i still havent felt any pain adn that was at 09:45am and its now 8:50pm  - i have some bleeding like a normal day period but thats expected.

hope this helps settle your nerves for 2mor and wishing you the best of luck xxx

IrshD - halfway there - get plenty of rest and let those little beans grow x
Katie - glad DR going well - i had my alarm set 4 times daily as well - better safe than sorry 
JillyH - glad to hear Dad doing much better - not be long now till your review either 
Tessy - we were in london for our 10th wedding anniversary - loved it and will def go back 
Emma - did your bro get home ? 

hi to mumstheword/plus1/dannyD/Ineen/Sparkly and anyone else i've missed.

ps - went shopping fro dress for wedding but still nothing bought - oh, and i will also be buying a lottery ticket or 3 xxx


----------



## lastchancer

BabyD - hope all went well this morning for you xxx

AFM - all 6 eggs were suitable and we have 3 fertilized so praying they continue to grow and we are in at 9.30 on sunday


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Just a quick hop on as im up with my sis and the twins..

Great news lastc

Good luck babdy

Katie, dad is doing really well we cant believe how well he has come on they tested him for brain cancer which thankffully was all clear.

im sorry i have no personals im just on and off inbetween running  the the royal for another reason lol

Thinking of you all and i will sit down and properly read all the posts as there is so much goin on.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Thanks for all the good luck messages, just to let you all know we got 4 eggs, was a little disappointed but it only takes one and im hoping and praying they become good embies.  Have to phone tomorrow morning at 9.30am.  Sorry for no personals im lying on the sofa in a bit of pain.


----------



## lastchancer

Baby congrats on the 4 - hope they are getting jiggy now and that 2mor brings you more good news xxx


----------



## ineen

Just a quick post ladies sorry I haven't been on in a day or two ~ ds not well ~ he has chicken pox. Will get a good catch up soon, 
Hope everyone is well 

Irene
xx


----------



## Katie789

Evening ladies,

Babyd, you are right, it only takes one. good luck for tomorrows call.

Lastc, do you have to call the embryologist again tomorrow or is it straight through to Sunday?

Jilly, have a great time with the twins. its a well deserved break.

Ineen, hope ds gets over the pox soon. 

Hope everyone else has a great weekend. am off til Thurs. yipeeeeeeee!!

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Katie im the same no work till thur.. Was supp to be over with my sis this weekend but as dad took ill she is home.. The twins are wee dotes very good during the day.

Dad might be getting home at the start of the week which is brilliant. Thanks for all the well wishes.

Babyd & lastchancer i had a wee whisper to your wee embies and told them to get jiggy in the lab   . Good luck for tomorrows tel call.

Ineen hope your wee lad gets over the chicke pox soon poor wee dote.

There is fireworks goin off rond us tonite so the cat and dog are both hyper.

Hello to everyone else hope you have a lovely weekend. im sitting having a wee glass of vino watching Alan Carr dh in bed.. Im treating myself to a wee nite out tomorrow nite as a belated birthday bash after that im off the drink and determind to get the weight off before we are up in 2 weeks.

Jillyhen


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone

LastC, congrats on your embies,   they grow big and strong for you.

BabyD, congrats on the eggs, you are right, you only need one,   you get good news tomorrow.

Ineen, hope DS gets better soon.

Katie, enjoy your time off, do you have any plans for it?

Jilly, enjoy the twins, hope your dad keeps improving. A glass of wine sounds lovely, enjoy your night out.

MissE, hope you are well hun.

Big hello to everyone else.

AFM, nothing much to report, enjoying my time off chilling out. DH took me up to Ikea this afternoon for a nosy round the sale, got a couple of nice wee bits for the house.

xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Last C Congrats on your little embies and Babyd hope u get really good news tomorrow... sending u both lots of  

Hey to Ineen, Katie, Jilly, MissE and everyone else.

AFM... got the all go for startings stimms in the morning. Yeah!


----------



## lastchancer

morning ladies,

katie - no we dont have to call again just continue straight to sunday 
Heavenli - yeah for starting stimms today 
Jilly - hope your dad gets home soon 
Ineen - better your wee one gets the pox now - hope he recovers quickly 
BabyD - how you feeling today? good luck for phone call later x
Irish - i've never been to Ikea but would have loved to go up to sale as need a few things for the kitchen


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls
Just did my first injection. Spent 20 mins worrying about it and watching a "how to use your drug" video on youtube.... and I didn't feel a thing! But maybe thats because I am diabetic and use insulin so am used to needles in my stomach. Was a bit worried cos the gonal f needle is bigger! I hate needles!


Hello to everyone... hope u have a nice weekend


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone,

Babyd, hope everything went well with your call this morning. Its a nervewracking wait, and i hope it brought good news.

Heavenli, your a laugh. youve prob had more injections than all of us put together, but your right the goanl f pen is way different to the wee injections.

all the best for tomorrow lastc. I had daily updates on my embies and i dont know whats worse - waiting for a call every morning or being oblivious for a day as to whats going on. Cant win!

thats great news about your dad. Im sure seeing your sister and the twins really brightened the patients day  

AFM, still no side effects to mention. Long may it continue as ive got my hair cut and if the same heat comes off me as last few times, itll go frizzy and i cant tie it back  


Katie xx


----------



## lastchancer

Thanks Katie - the first tiem we went straight to transfer after only one call but last time they got us to call each day - i'm takign it as a good sign that they didnt ask me to call back this time xx

BabyD - how are you ?


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Just wanted to pop on to say good luck to LastC for tomorrow morning. Hope your little embies are sitting tight waiting on you to collect them           

How are you BabyD? Hope u got good news this morning. 

Katie... I am such a disaster. I got myself all worked up this morning and my poor DH dragged himself out of bed for moral support and when I did the injection both of us were like... is that it? lol Was a bit of an anti climax after all that.  

Another question from me ... I know I asked this one before but I swear my brain cells are dying off! So I have done the hot water bottle today... How often should I use it? And is it during stimms that I drink milk, pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts? How much and how often ? And is there anything else I should or shouldnt be doing?


----------



## Katie789

Heavenli,

I just used the hot water bottle in the evenings after work when i was having a wee sit down in front of the telly.

I couldnt drink pineapple juice so just ate my weight in brazil nuts dipped in nutella as that made them taste sooooo good (actually only need five nuts per day, so i was seriously ODing) . As for the milk, thats not a proven necessity. I drank it to make sure i was getting calcium and protein. If you getting that elsewhere dont panic about it. We slosh about enough with the amount of water we drink during treatment, which is at least two litres a day if no ones already mentioned that. My brain cells have also gone on holiday as cant think of anything else - hopefully that means there is nothing!

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thank you Katie xxx... Am currently looking at the brazil nuts trying to think how I am going to eat them... Nutella sounds yummy tho!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Another question from me girls (sorry... but I havent got a clue about whats going on!) Was just wondering if its normal to have some dull achey pain while stimming? Almost like period pain?


----------



## Katie789

Heavenli, as im such a slow responder i felt this towards the end of stims. With being shut down then kick started again its no wonder theres some feelings of action down there. If its v sore, which it shouldnt be, call rfc. They open this am. Make sure you drink lots and lots of water too.

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanx Katie xxx


----------



## lastchancer

Sitting in waiting room half and not called yet nerves are totally shot and bladder going nuts lol


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Good luck Lastc! Saying lots of


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good luck LastC


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls, i hope your all well - just a wee update from me, sorry i wasnt on yesterday me and DH had a lovely we day together.  So had the call yesterday morning 3 out of 4 eggs are embies.  Was told to come in this morning at 10.15am like you lastc i was the the waiting room for well over an hour before we got seen and i was freaking out.  I now have 2 embies on board the other wasnt suitable for freezing.  I just pray they stick!  Have a really bloated tummy and really cramping but i explained this to Dr McManus -she said just to rest up. so thats what im doing.  In bed with pjs on.  

How did it go for you LastC?


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Congrats on being PUPO babydreams!       that your little embies are covered in velcro and stick nice and tight! Hope you get lots of rest xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

babyd congrats on being . Hope those little embies are snuggling in tight.     

Lastc hope everything went well today.     

Heavenli well done on starting stimms. Hope those follies start to grow big for you.     

Katie hope dr is going well. 

Irishd how are you getting on huni? Hope the 2ww is going ok for you.     

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Hey Ladies sorry for late post been on sofa in pjs since got home sleeping on and off. 

we have 2 emmbies on board - one 6 cell and one 7 cell (3rd one ws only at 4cells so nothing frozen) - we didnt want to know that but the embryologist was runnign thru treatment ot date and just stated it - we did get funny looks when we said we didnt actually want to know that but as they are at a good stage not so worried.  Dr mcmanus did the tranfer as well - it was really uncomfortable and i seriously found EC so much easier (again funny looks form the staff when i said this)

BabyD - congrats and we are Pupo together after all - must admit when you hadnt posted yest was really worried that you hadnt gotten good news so really excited that you are on this journey with me.  

we must have been in sitting room together - i was wearign black skinny jeans and a black animal print halter top - DH was in a dark grey top and jeans - did you see us ??

just went to the loo for the first time since transfer - i know we cant pee them out but still tried to hold on for a s long as possible lol


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Congrats lastc on being PUPO!!!!  Saying lots of                    that your little embies are burrowing in and getting all nice and snuggly for the long haul xx


----------



## Tessykins

Last C and Baby D - many congratulations on being PUPO        I hope that the next 2 weeks fly by for you girls and that we'll be celebrating two lovely big BFPs at the end of it all


----------



## Irish Daffodil

LastC & BabyD, congrats on bring PUPO, snuggle in tight little embies  

Heavenli, hope stimms are going ok for you.

Katie, how is DR going?

Jillyhen, hope your dad is continuing to improve.

MissE, hope you are ok hun? How is your brother doing now?

Big hello to everyone else.

AFM, half way there now, have spent all week chilling and now trying to decide whether to go into work tomorrow or not.

xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Lastc congrats on being . Hoping your little embies snuggle in tight.         Did you get a dress yet for the wedding?

Babyd hope you are taking it easy. 

Irishd take as much time off as you need, dont rush back if you dont feel up to it. I have everything crossed that you will start of the BFPs.                 I'm doing good thanks, just wishing time would fly so i could have my review and start again. My brother is doing well thanks, he is at home with mum and dad and he is getting a bit better every day. They have said it will take several months for him to recover fully but as long as he is on the right road.

Tessy how are you doing huni? 

Jilly did you have a nice night out last night? Hope your dad is on the mend now. 

Hope you are all enjoying your sunday even though the weather is awful. I have been in the kitchen baking most of the day. Just took a mad frenzy and now the kitchen is flowing over with cakes and cookies. 

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Emma can I come visit? Sounds like your kitchen is the place to be.     Have decided to hell with my diet, especially since I am so bloated I look like I'm pregnant!


----------



## MissE

Heavenli huni, you can certainly come visit for a cuppa and some cake. I could organise a wee tea party in the garden for all you ladies. At this rate i could be supplying the local bakery.     

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Irish D - hang on in there hun it'll not be long. If I was you I'd take the time off if you're not feeling up to it - your wee embies are the most important things and you want to ensure that your stress levels are as low as possible.  Are you off on Tues and Wed?

Misse, I'd love a big bun or slice of cake.  I love baking too, but the problem is that I end up eating it all and the pounds pile on   I'm glad to hear that your brother is on the mend - it's been such a hard time for you all   Have you heard any word about your review?  Last year my tx was in May and I didn't have my review till Sept!  Have you decided on what you're doing yet pet - are you going to stay with the RFC or go elsewhere?

Heavenli - get stuck into all of those goodies!  You have to be good to yourself with all of this going on!

Hi Katie, Jilly and everyone else, hope you're all well XXX


----------



## MissE

Tessy i love to bake, it setttles my nerves. Only problem is i make far too much for me and dh, cant just bake 1 cake and stop there so i end up giving most of it away to the neighbours or the ones in work.
It is such a long time to wait for review in rfc, i am reckoning it will be end of august/ start of september before we get an appointment.   I am going to go with origin this time.........hope that is the right decision, just need to ask prof some questions. Mind you i really want to go again right now.

Hope you are doing ok.
Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Lastc and babyd, congratulations to you both on being PUPO!!!!!!!! I hope you both have the feet up, with a bag of goodies by your side and dh running after you for the next day or so.

Emma like you ive been in the kitchen today, i made the biggest pavlova in the world today. It was scrumdidilyumptious. 

Hey tessy, nice to hear from you x

Irish d, take tomorrow off. You may as well stay off as long as you can.

Thanks everyone for asking how the dr's going. Uneventful im glad to say. The odd twinge in my ovaries and one or two head biting  incidents towards dh, but thats the law during dr i reckon.

Am away to use up a full box of tissues blubbering at marley and me on the telly.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening all

Congrats Babdy & lastc hope the wee embies snuggles in tight.

Had a great nite out thats it for a while need to get dieting again..

Ooh i do love buns esp with a big mug of tea or coffee..

Dad might get home tomorrow so we   praying that he does..

Hello to everyone else. hope you have all had a lovely weekend..

Jillyhen


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey all,

Just a quick hello before I settle on the sofa for a good cry with Marley       
Hey Jilly. Am so glad ur dad is on the mend, hope he gets home tomorrow xx

Katie I'm glad DR is being kind to you. I was the same to the point I thought I wasn't DR properly. It was only in the last 7 days that I really felt like crap. I think I seemed to be DR longer than some though and it was for 20 days.   that it is very uneventful for u. Btw... I LOVE PAVLOVA! U live near Dungannon? I could be there in 30 mins?  

MissE You have put me in the mood for something nommy... have bloody slimming world weigh in tomorrow tho! Saying that I think I have put on a few pounds in past week despite me being super good!  

Hey to Tessy, LastC, Babyd, IrishD and all you other lovely ladies. I hope u are all doing well xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Babyd and lastchancer congrats on being pupo, i really hope that this is your time 
Jilly i hope that your dad gets home tomorrow 
Katie and heavenli good luck with the dr
Emma your welcome at my house anytime just dont forget the yummies 

Irish d hope your hanging in there hun  
Tessy pavlova is my favourite go you 

hello to anyone i've missed, i havn't read back very far

afm- well i finally have some news, i'm at the royal on the 9th of august for my pre op assessment, hopefully it wont be too long after that when the date for my op will come through so i can get rid of my rotten tubes once and for all. have almost come to terms that this is the way forward for me and i cant wait for the day that my snowbabies come home 

you extra fab ladies are in my thoughts every single day! xx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies,

boredom has set in already for me - dont know how i'm gonna get thru this next 2 weeks off work. 

Katie didnt get anything new so am gonna wear maxi dress i got for a wedding last year as they seem to have come back into fashion - it has a gather and fall at the front so helps disguise the bloated belly i have - just need to get purple fascinator for my hair but they are like £75 in the shops so not even sure will be getting that but will have a look in debhenams anyway. i didnt like marley & me - now armagedden, thats a tearjerker i love ! and ben affleck as eye candy dont hurt either lol

Emma & Tessy - i would love to be able to bake but just cant cook full stop - not biding well for when its my turn at the come dinning nite lol

Danni - that wont be long coming round and before you know it you'll have your snowbabies on board 

Heavenli - dont despair if you have any on as even if you had starved yourself you'll still put on with stimming 

Jilly - are the twins still over or have they gone home again? my bro & sil are comign over with baby amber at start of august so will finnaly get to meet her ! glad to hear your dads doing much better.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Lastc how right you are. I look like Im 6 months pregnant. None of my clothes fit!  I didn't think I would get side effects so soon. Today was only my third injection!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How is everyone?

Dad isnt getting home today blood levels are arent right.Bit gutted   

Lastc the girls are still over have got so big just over 9lbs. Was babysitting them yesterday as their mum went to see dad. Have the odd wee pang wishing they where mine.

I love my maxi dress hides all the lumps and bumps. Why dont you get a flower for your hair they are very popular

I loved marley and me reminds me when our we got our lab bailey total racsal

Heavenli i put on so much weight when i was gooin thru the ivf finding it so hard to shift it   

Dannii im sure you are relieved to have your date..

We should arrange a meet up be lovely to meet all you lovely ladies in the flesh lol

To all you other lovely ladies i havent mentioned hope you are all well and the wee bubs are sticking 

Im away heading up to see dad.. My car could nearly head to the royal itself lol


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone,

Jilly thats wick about your dad, i hope he gets home soon. I know what you mean about having pangs over the twins. My two best friends had babies within the last couple of weeks. Normally im up for hours of cuddles with my friends babies but literally two minutes was enough during my visits and i put them back into their moses baskets saying i didnt want to spoil them. Im finding its getting harder to deal with instead of easier.

Lastc, jillys ideas a great one. I like fascinators but the last couple of weddings ive gone to ive just put flowers in my hair. I took a slide thing to florist and she attached them for about seven quid. Everyone commented on it and it really compliments maxi dresses, very summery and fresh.


Hi danni, nice to hear from you. Hope you are well.

A wee meet up would be a lovely idea. Feels strange knowing very personal things about people that you could be walking past in the street or sitting beside in the waiting room! Although the anonimity is what helps some people so i suppose its not for everyone.

Anyway, its great to be off, hope the rest of you are too.

Kate xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

How is everyone?

Lastc.. I agree - Jilly's idea is great! I'm sure it would be a real talking point at the wedding. Why don't you get a good book and spend the next 2 weeks being good to yourself. Daytime tv is dreadful!!! If you wanted to make a nice dessert for your come dine with me you could try maltesers cheesecake. I can't bake for toffee but its so easy and is now requested by my family and friends at special occasions. 

Hi Dannii - am delighted you have got ur appointment! Good luck and am     that this brings you one step closer to ur snow babies being back where they belong

Jilly am really   that your dad gets home soon. I totally get what you mean about the twins. My siblings don't have children but my brothers very insenstive gf asked me how I was coping with tx last week and then announced that her and my brother are trying but shes worried she will need tx.... and the whole conversation was then about how she feels about that, and horrible it is etc etc... She couldnt give 2 stuffs about my feelings. So I spent the rest of the evening   about how insensitive she was and panicking that she would get pregnant before me! They have only been together a year.

Hello to all you other wonderful ladies. Hope u are all doing well xx

AFM - I have decided I am a total hypochondriac and am practically waiting for side effects of the stimms.! Am a bit stunned tho. Had 2.5llb off tonite at SW    but my clothes are all too tight! Go figure!   

Am still terribly confused about what symptoms I should be having and when they should rear their ugly head?  

Take care

M x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Yet another question girls... I have my first scan on Wed morning and after that I am going away for a few days. I reckon I will be leaving here around 6.30am and won't be able to get my drugs back into a fridge for about 6 hours... Is that too long for them to be out of a fridge and if so.. any suggestions about what I could do?


----------



## lastchancer

Morning ladies - quite a lot of posts since last been on ! 

Heavenli - dotn worry too much about symtoms - to be honest they should all disappear now that yoru started stimms (cept the bloated belly i'm afraid) , as for your trip away - get a coolbag (gordons doing a thermos one for £4.99 with 2 packs included free) freeze the ice packs then put your meds with an ice pack each side, wrap in tinfoil and place in the cool bag - as long as you dont have it near a heater and dont open it is should last you until you get to a fridge.  oh - and congrats on the weight loss xx

Jilly - sorry to hear your dads not getting home yet but better he be in hospital a little lionger that him getting out and maybe going back in again - as for the twins, thats exactly how i am with my sisters youngest - if my sister say sto him go ask your second mommy he comes to me!

re wedding hair - still not sure what i'm getting done, forgot myself when gettign hair done for his party and got all these short layers cut in - have to go see hairdresser and see what she thinks she can do with it but like the idea of getting a clip and attachign flowers so thanks girls.

heaidn to cinema 2nite to watch transformers 3 with SIL and kids - cant wait - we had cinema nite at ours last night asn watched the 2nd one as SIL hadnt seen it yet.

Jilly & Katie - a meet up would be nice as well although agree that soem may not want that although to be honest i dont know how i would have made it thru this tX without you all on FF xxx


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you are all well.

Lastc hopefully the hairdresser will be able to do something really nice with your hair. Think flowers on a clip sounds like a lovely idea. Enjoy your night out to the movies tonight, i cant wait til next week, so looking forward to the last harry potter. How is the 2ww going for you huni?  

Jilly sorry to hear your dad isnt getting out yet but hopefully they will get him sorted properly before they let him go.  How are you doing huni?
A wee meet up would be lovely. I go to the craigavon support group and have met loads of the lovely ladies from the previous cycle buddy threads and we are great friends now and meet regularly for dinner and a catchup.

Babyd how are you getting on?   

Katie glad you arent suffering too much from the side effects of dr.  

Heavenli hope your scan goes well tomorrow. A few days away will be lovely, hopefully you will get nice weather.  

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Is the purple bag they give u not a cool bag?


----------



## lastchancer

heavenli youare so right abotu the pruple bag - never even thought abotu it caise DH has appropriated for carrying his buckfast in when goiogn away on stags etc lol - yes you just need to add a coup0le of ice packs and that should do you. 

Emma yes getting hair done at natalies salon so when getting my nails done on friday can have a word with the hairdresswe then - 2ww is goign very slowing but DH has the   on 24 hr watch so i dont test early this time ! 

must go get dinenr sortd and get ready for day out 

catch up with you all later xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone, hope its as  sunny where you are. What a gorgeous day. Finally working through the summer dresses at a rate of once every two weeks or so! Its been lovely pottering about the garden the last couple of days. Am now just gonna share a cider with dh on the deckin and relax. Know shouldnt be drinking but its half a bottle, plus stayin off drink hasnt helped me before so am not gonna panic over it. 

Heavenli, good luck tomorrow, and enjoy your wee break. Am well jeal. 

Lastc, enjoy transformers. Ive not seen any of them! 

Jilly and Emma, how are the patients?

Irish d, how you gettin on pet. Only a few more sleeps x

Hey everyone else, am away to enjoy my cider xx

Katie


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

Hope u all had a lovely day in the Sun. I have had a nitemare evening... bloody car broke down! But have managed to borrow a much nicer one for my travels! Thank God for kind people!!!  

As always I'm panicking!  Earlier it was about keeping my Gonal F cool and now I'm worried about going into Belfast in the morning if they are rioting! Am a bit worried I won't be able to get to the RFC or that we will drive into trouble... Oh an am always nervous about about the scan will show! Need to get a grip!!!!


----------



## lastchancer

heavenli good luck with scan today, i'm sure all the rioting has passed by now xx

katie hope you enjoyed your cider i'm sure it wont have made any difference - just think of all those people out there who drink their way thru their pregnancies ! 

mornign to all you other lovely ladies 

AFM - well transformers was ok but way too long at 2hr40min - had a numb backside (what happended to having an intermission on lenthy films?)
today me and SIL with nieces are having a picnic at oxford island and tannaghmore gardens so hope we get more good weather today !

DH is constantly asking me if i feel any diff ? cant remember when started feelign anything on first TX - anyone else have early symptoms


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Morning Everyone,

Heavenli, good luck for your scan today.

LastC, my DH is the same, asking all the time how I feel, anything different etc. I think its hard for them to understand what we are going through. Keeping everything crossed for your BFP.

Katie, I wouldn't worry about half a bottle of cider and the weather is just right for it.

BabyD, how are you doing? Hope the 2ww is not driving you too mad.

MissE, how is your brother? hope he is getting better hun.

Jillyhen, how is your dad? Hope he is improving, did he get home yet?

Big hello to everyone else.

AFM, only 3 more sleeps till OTD but trying not to think about it. I didn't get this far the last time so just trying to get through each day. Heading back to work tomorrow and Friday - starting to go mad in the house and DH is back at work so at least that will give me a distraction. Nothing much to report, the odd twinge or cramp every now and then but i'm trying not to read too much into it.

xx


----------



## lastchancer

so i am officialy toasted ! wearing a vest top and was cloudy when leftr house so didnt bother with sunscreen - wouldnt care except i'm wearing a strapless dress to the wedding - me thinks i'll have to be doign a little blending work witht the fake tan lol


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well and enjoying the sunshine.

Lastc a wee bit of fake tan or a drop  of that dove moisturiser with the tanning stuff in it and no-one will see the strap marks.  Dont think the men fully understand, think they expect you to feel differently overnight.  

Irishd have all my fingers and toes crossed huni            . Wont be long now.          for that BFP. My brother is not good again, thanks for asking. Mum said he has been vomiting constant for the past 2 days. Just gonna take some time for him to recover fully.

Heavenli hope your scan went well this morning.         Enjoy your time away.

Katie hope you enjoyed your cider in the sunshine. Night as well enjoy it now huni cos there will be no more for 9 months.          

Babyd how are you feeling?   

Cant believe i missed the lovely weather today, had to go into work.   Can hardly walk, have wrecked my back out helping dh in the garden yesterday lifting paving slabs. Cant settle cos i'm going round the twist losing patience waiting for this review.  

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

IrishD - how you coping knowing its so close to OTD?  i'm a week behind you and going slightly nuts already! but going back to work wil give you a break from the constant thinking of it (as if anythng could really) just found out one of DH work friends wives is 15wks pregnant and will be sittign with her at the wedding - on one hand i'll have a sober buddy but on the other i'll be giving her belly longing looks, hope i can keep it togther.

babyd how you coping ?

Emma cant believe you has to work on a lovely day like this - and with a sore back as well - hope you recover soon - and hope your bro had a speedy recovery x

hope everyone is enjoyign this lovely weather while we have it - but be more senisble than me and put sunscreen on !


----------



## Jillyhen

Gosh girls

What a busy thead..

Dad still not home buut his bloods looked better today so he is getting home tomorrow.. Mum dreading it lol

I got a toasting today out watching the stock cars one arm is pure red, I look like a lobster lol

How are the 2 ww ladies and those who are due to test?

MissE sorry to hear about your brother, did he get home? 

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Jilly good news that your dad is getting home tomorrow, great too that his bloods are looking better. I'm sure your mum is nervous but hopefully he is over the worst and will just keep improving          . My brother got home last week and seemed once again to be a bit better but he has started vomiting again and complaining of headaches. Mum says he hasnt ate a bite. Seems like this is never ending.  

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls, 

Sorry this is going to be a me post - am sitting in the lobby of Galgorm chillaxing and I thought I would update u on my scan this morning. Got Dr Traub and he said I wasnt responding to the drugs as he would have liked. Got blood taken and when I phoned this afternoon I have to up my dose of Gonal F from 150 to 225. Am back for another Scan on Sun.

Hope U are all well xx


----------



## lastchancer

hey heavenli - try not to worry it can be common for med levels to be changed, thats the point of scanning - remember babyd had to extend her days and she still got lovely embies to transfer and if dr traub was really worried he'd have you back in before sunday.

praying for you xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Heavenli dont be worrying give it another couple of days.  

Dad didnt get home today want to keep hin in for another 24  hours so it will def be friday.

MissE hope you brother gets better soon im sure you and your family are at wits end.. I cant remember what was wrong with him   

Hello to everyone else 

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Heavenli, it can be deflating to hear you are not responding well, but now that your dose is increased you should see a difference. Early scans are designed to pick this up so dont be worrying.

Emma, hope your bro picks up soon. It really does seem never ending.

Jilly good news about your dad getting out tomorrow. Youll be getting a house in rfc if you spend anymore time there!

Hows our 2wwers doing 

Afm, the only side effect ive noticed is ive gone up a clothes size in last week. Ive hardly been eating as so busy. Does the spray do that or are my sweet eating binges catching up on me 

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

katie

I had ballooned 2, cant get it flippin off now   

Im scunnered driving up to the Royal, up tonite seeing dad at least if he gets home tomorrow thats me till we are up on the 25th for our review..

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Katie i have ballooned as well - all across stomach and my back ! - only 10 more days to see if i can try embrace it or start the diet to get it off !

tried to lie out this afternoon to blend my white patches but the sun in lurgan is hiding - plastered now in aloevera aftersun and prayign it fades by sat ! 

Jilly glad to hear yoru dad getting home 2mor.

MissE hope your bro is getting better bit by bit.

IrishD - good luck for the weekend - i know this is early but it says the formum will be down for up to 10 hrs from friday and i'm away on sat for the wedding xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Heavenli dont worry huni, as the other ladies have said it is normal for some peoples meds to be adjusted. Hopefully your scan on sunday will show a fab response.            

Lastc hope you are getting through the 2ww madness ok.  

babyd if you are looking in hope all is well with you.  

Katie, i think it is normal to be a bit bloated with the meds, just getting you some preparation for when you are growing your baba.  

Jilly i'm sure you are disgusted looking at the royal, i know we are sick looking at hospitals. Great that they are letting your dad home though, i'm sure he will be glad to be home.   My brother had a skull abnormality and had to have 1.5 inches removed from the back of his skull and then because the fluid was building he had more surgery to put a shunt in.

Irishd hope you are hanging in there.            so hard for you huni.            

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.
Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls

Am just home from my spa break... am nice and relaxed... would have loved another few days there. It was so lovely! 

Jilly.... I hope ur dad gets home today and continues to do well. I'm sure u are just wishing away the days until your review. Won't be long now! 

Hey babyd... How are you? Saying lots of       for ya

Lastc how are you? How are you getting through your 2ww? Am also saying lots of       for u 

Hey Katie... I was the same with the DR. I was convinced I had put on a stone in a week as I had gone up a dress size but I actually had lost weight. The hormones seem to bloat you without making you actually heavier. Saying that I have most definately put on weight this week with the gonal f - however that may have been the huge meals at the Galgorm.  

Irishd how are you? Hope you get through the next day or two ok (can't remember if you are testing Sat or Sun) Am saying lots and lots and lots of          

I just wanted to say thanks girls for your very calming words as always. I'm usually such a calm and level headed person but have found myself freaking out so easily over anything to do with drugs, hormones, treatment etc. Its great to know I can come on here and you will all be so supportive and wise! Its so strange how I think about u all and hope that your dreams all come true when I have never met any of u. I wish u all lots of   and that it won't be long til the   comes knocking on our doors xxx


----------



## Katie789

Hey everyone. Lastc you are so right about the back flubber. Ive never had extra ripples there but theyve just appeared within days!!! My cheeks even feel really chubby when i put my bike helmet on. This never happened last treatments. Guess having four fresh cycles so close together is taking its toll.

Jilly hope your dad gets home today. Emma, hope todays better for your brother also.

Irish d, good luck for testing hun. Have you been tempted to test early? 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend planned.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Dad finally got home today i think it will be a emotional one when i go up after work.

MissE how is your brother today?

Irishd saying a wee    for you.

babyd where are you hiding?

Lastc how are you doin?

Heavenli so jealous of your spa break sounds fab
Anyone have anything nice planned for the weekend? I cant keep track of my days at the min im just focusing on counting the days till our review.

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

ok girls i have offically lost the plot ! got my nails done today and off course knocked one when getting seatbelt on to drive home - another when getting purse out to pay butcher and then a third when lifted oven tray out to make dinner - at this point i had a complete meltdown (foot stamping and all) and ended up crying for over half an hour - even the parrot kept asking "whats wrong" repeatedly 

think its cause i'd been having crampy feelings in belly (but not the flutter kind i remember form first TX) ad got a bit worked up. 

also major stressing abotu 2mor as the sunburn hasnt faded and cant out tan on the white bits as the rest is red ! 

anyways DH made me go put on 2mors outfit and pretend haorstyle etc so feeling much better about it all now - any mrs millar will fix my nails in morn i'm sure.

anyways thats enoguht about me!

Jilly glad your Dad has gotten home - stop for box of mansize kleenex on way home 
Katie i didnt realise all your cycles were fresh - thought you were FET after forst tx  - we wont be goign a 4th time so i admire your strength to keep going - DH didnt even want embies frozen this time if we had any.
Heaveli so jealous! - i must vist this galgorm place as everyone raves about it - and i feel the same way, was talkign to a friend there who said if you need anyone to talk to i'm here and i just said "oh no i'm fine i've go the girls on FF - then had to say was grateful for my friends but only you's on here know what i'm going thru
IrishD - you tempted yet? wishing you the best of luck 
Babyd thinking of you and your DH
MissE - hope your bro is starting to heal xx

catch you all on sunday xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Lastc big  hun, think it all gets a bit much at times. Dont worry about the nails though, natalie will work her magic for you tomorrow and they will look fab within a few minutes.  I'm sure you will look fab tomorrow all dolled up.

Irishd just wanted to pop on and wish you all the best for testing tomorrow. I am praying so hard and am sending you a big sticky .

Jilly so glad your dad got home today, it will be a relief for you all  . My brother spoke to hospital today and they said everything he is going through is part of the normal recovery process after surgery like his. They have told him it will be a few months before he feels like himself.

Heavenli glad you had a lovely relaxing time at the galgorm, its a gorgeous place.  Dont worry about stressing a bit, tx is a lot to be dealing with and we all need a wee panic now and again. We'll always be here to pick you up huni. 

Katie you are most certainly a brave lady going through so manty txs, heres hoping this time makes your dreams come true.     

A big hi to everyone else. Thinking of you all. 

Just been to see harry potter...........totally fab!!!!!!!! Loved it. I'm such a big kid. 

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening all

Lastchancer dont panic hun, do you have nail glue in the house? Im sure you will look lovely, hope you have a lovely day.

MissE i was never a Harry Potter fan havent seen any of the films. Am i sad lol

Im sure your brother is up to hi do with worry hope all is well soon.

Has anyone heard from babydream? Not like her not to be on.. Hopefully she is ok..

Im logging off to watch Alan Carr

Nite all xx


----------



## MissE

Jilly you are not sad huni, think i'm just a complete   , get so excited over the smallest things.   Think my poor mum and dad are more worried, their nerves are wrecked over him.
I was thinking the same about babyd, i hope she is ok. Baby if you are looking in we are thinking of you huni.  

Emma xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

So SORRY for not making it on all week, hope everyone is well, trying to catch up so I'll apologise now if I mix uz up with were everyone is at.

Miss E ~ Sorry to hear ur bro still feeling poorly, hopefully things will settle down with him soon, I hope ur hanging in there huni   

Jilly ~ glad ur dad got home today, it's hard work travelling every day to the royal, won't be long now til the 25th I'm sure ur excited   

babyd ~ howz it going huni, hope ur hanging in there  

Lastc ~ dont be worrying about the redness I'm sure you'll look gorg have a fab day  it's hard not to read into every symptom, but hopefully they are snuggling in tight for you

Heavenli ~ hang in there huni, hopefully Sunday will be fine and you'll be responding well by then  

Katie 79 ~ spray definately bloats ya, I ended up looking like Mrs Blobby     

Irishd ~ I am so        for you for tomorrow and keeping everything crossed for a   

Afm ~ I went back to work on Monday, boy it was hard being off for nearly 5 weeks is not a good idea, feeling much more human again and have shed the extra weight I put on while lying on Mrs Blobby's bum    2 bowls of special k and fruit for breakfast and lunch seems to be working a treat and then a normal meal, or maybe I've just lost a load of fluid   I started bleeding really lightly actually more of a staining on July 1st and it still here now but you can be sure that once Thurs comes it will rear it's ugly head with a vengeance just in time for my hols   

Had an awful weekend with ds and his chicken pox he really has had a bad dose of them, poor wee thing has them in his mouth and throat as well as everywhere else, but by Monday he seemed to have got over the worst of it and each day that passes he seems to go back a wee bit more to normal, thank god
Goin to Tomy Roma's tomorrow to pig out and then off to the cinema to see Harry Potter in the VIP lounge at the odyssey
Holidays only 1 week away now and by this time next Fri we will be halfway thru our flight ye-ha cant wait but I feel like I am only passing time til I get started again cos I know by the time I come home we'll be into Aug and 1 step closer to getting going

Would love to join the meet up as well.

Love to all and I    that the days go by quickly for us all and maybe our    will be answered


----------



## lastchancer

Ineen hope DS is better soon - and the hol with help with any scarring he might have from scratching the pox.

MissE yes i'm sure Nat will be able to fix them up 

Katie wish it ws that simple but i just got a french polish so the whites need to be redone again 

IrishD - big prayers tonight for your test 2mor xxx

hi  to anyone i've missed - away to get an early nite x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Morning Everyone,

Thanks for all your kind word/wishes but i'm afriad its another BFN for us.

xx


----------



## ineen

Aw Irishd I'm soo sorry huni, what an unfair world we live in


----------



## Tessykins

Irish D, I'm so sorry hun       Please look after yourself and DH - take time to grieve as it's the hardest time


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Awww Irish D I'm so sorry honey     I hope you and DH find the strength you need to get through this devastating time. Be good to yourselves and take comfort in each other. 

Thinking of you both in my  

xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Lastc hope u have a wonderful day at the wedding. I'm sure you look fab!

Ineen.... hope your DS is on the mend. Chickenpox are dreadful! Poor wee thing! Enjoy Tony Romas - make sure you eat your weight in lots of nommy things!

MissE I hope your brother feels better soon. It sounds like he is on the road to recovery. It must be horrendous having to stand back and watch him be so poorly. I'm thinking of him and you in my   

Jilly I'm sure you are delighted to have your dad home. I   that he continues to get better. 

Was thinking about Babyd. ... If you are reading this girl I hope everything is ok and your absence is merely down to a broken computer and nothing more serious. 
Has anyone heard from BabyD? You girls are right... it isnt like her to not be on here.


----------



## Katie789

Oh irish d, am so sorry hun. We were all really hoping this would work for you. Im actually in shock, i had such belief for you. Take care xx

Katie


----------



## lastchancer

Oh Irish, i'm so sorry really hoped you were gonna be the one to turn this thread around. take some time for you and dh to absorb and process allt he emotions i know you must be feeling now.


----------



## MissE

irishd i am so very sorry huni, this is such a cruel journey. Take some time for you and your dh to heal and i am sending you both big hugs.        

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,  hope you are well.

Ineen hope your wee man is on the road to recovery, chicken pox is awful.   Glad you are doing better huni.  

Lastc hope you enjoy the wedding, i'm sure you look fab.  

Heavenli how are you getting on with the meds? Hope your scan tomorrow shows those follies are growing big for you.               Thanks for the prayers huni.  

Katie hope the meds are going well.  

A big hi to all the other ladies.

I just got my review appointment through today, its for 26th july. Cant believe it has come through so soon, was expecting it to be more likely at the end of august so i'm delighted.   Really hoping then to get an appointment with origin shortly after that and get started again asap.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Irishd, so sorry to hear your news thinking about you and dh   

Lastc, hope you have a lovely day at the wedding and that you got the tan sorted.

MissE that was quick you are up day after us..

Ineen hope your wee man gets rid of the chicken pox soon.

Hope Babyd is ok i have sent her a pm just to see if she is ok. If you are lurkin hun hope you are ok.

Heavenli good luck for the scan tomoro.

Katie how are you?

I have had a very productive day, house is clean, washing almost up to date and as you lovely ladies where baking earlier on in the week i decided to bake a chocolate cake.. Went and see my wee granny and we went out for lunch she is such a wee dote and not bad for 85..

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend

Jillyhen xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Lovely Ladies - thanks for thinking of me!

First sorry i havent updated in nearly a week, its been crazy ended up in Hospital on Monday, took an infection after the EC and i swear girls ive never felt pain like it in my life, i just hope my wee embies are ok after all the antibiotics and pain killers i have been on.  I look like im 5 months pg too cause my belly is swollen.  Pain is started to ease off now and its good to be back home on the sofa but anyway enough about me...

IrishD - im so so sorry, really dont know what else to say im thinking of you and DH  

LastC - hows the 2WW going?  

Jillyhen - hows your Dad, i didnt read all the comments properly that i had missed but i think i read he got out, i hope is is ok, not long til your review, is it 25th?

MissE - you got your review appointment - YAY for you, so pleased for ya and i hope your bro is ok.

Tessy - hows things with you?

Heavenli - dont worry about increasing the meds, i had to stim for longer, they are only doing it for your own benefit.  Whens your next scan?

Katie - hows things with you, hows the DR going?

Ineen - sorry to hear your DS had Chickenpox, i hope he is recovered.  

Danni - happy days on getting pre-op assesment.  Things are moving for you again and its a step closer to collect your snowbabies

I really hope i havent left anybody out and if i have i hope you forgive me cause im still in pain and my mind is pickled  , hope your all keeping well ladies, i really have missed you all! x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Babdy

You poor thing, i wondered why you hadnt been on and was hoping you where ok.. Where you in the Royal? If i had known i couldve come a seen you when i was up with dad.   

  the wee bubs are holding on tight..

Dad is finally home very tired but at least he is still with us.

Yip up next week mon 25th just want to get started again but need to shift the flab lol

Take care xx


----------



## babydreams282

I was indeed Jilly - that would have been nice    So glad your dad is on the mend.  You can now concentrate on your next tx with no stress.  Thats the last thing you need.  Dont worry about the weight, when your get your BFP you'll love your big round belly


----------



## Jillyhen

I would just love that 2 happen


----------



## MissE

Babyd lovely to have you back huni. So sorry to hear you have been so poorly  , really hoping and          your wee embies are sticking tightly.         We have all been thinking about you and i really hope you are now on the road to recovery.

Jilly my review was quick coming through, i'm really pleased i didnt have to wait too long cos i am really impatient and keen to get started again. 

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

evening all,

welcome back babyD  . Glad you are on the mend. Plus you are also halfway there!!!

Jilly you have been busy. Ive been trying to clean the house today but am really tired as AF and sprays making me feel a bit down. Thankfully the new next catalogues arrived today, so while Ive been lazing on the sofa between jobs ive been folding over pages with my wish list. Every room in the house has had an imaginary makeover and it looks great  

ineen, lucky old you, ive only been to Tony romas in other cities, never belfast. its def my kind of food. DH and I went our last night for tea last night and then had a large nutella bear from mauds afterwards. i wasnt hungry until teatime today i was so full up. Enjoy your night.

Emma, thats great your reviews so soon. what a nice surprise for you. Maybe you could contact Origin for your appt as they try to offer appts within two weeks of referral. 

Lastc, hope you got the nails fixed, and im sure you look great. TBH, we didnt think we'd go four times either as we hoped it would work on goes one or two. Really came into this with rose tinted glasses i think   DH would keep going forever if it meant us having a baby of our own. I dont want to give up either but i think for my sanity we'll have to draw the line somewhere. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow heavenli. Just remember its quality over quantity  

I cant believe Ive only been downregging for 12 days. feels like Ive been squirting that thing up my nose since birth. Roll on 26th til the jags start  

chat soon

Katie xx


----------



## ineen

Babyd so sorry to hear that ur poorly, it's awful and adds even more worry at a time when ur probably climbing the walls anyway, I'm    that those wee embies are snuggling in tight for you, keep well huni and rest as much as you can. Did they say what caused the infection huni I've never heard of that happening before.   


Wow Miss E that was quick absolutely delighted for ya huni, maybe we all us Aug ladies will be running at the same time.   


Ladies Tony Romas was fab and I am so stuffed right now I think I mite boke    def ate my body weight heavenli  


DS is on the mend and the pox have all started to scab over so we should be ok to fly on fri, hopefully I'm taking him to the docs on thurs just to make sure.

Actually have a quick question my af usually likes to play silly buggers with me and I was really hoping to get going again with Aug af do uz think I could take Primulot N so that I have a decent af and start my nasal spray at that point. I have them in the house 

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weekend


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Wow you have been busy today girls... You have put me all to shame! My extended family all gathered at my parents house this afternoon for an indoor picnic and after literally crawling out of bed at 1pm I spent a few hours with them before having to crawl back into bed for 4 hours sleep! Am soooo tired and very pale apparently! Had quite a few people ask me if I was ok! Even though I had a full face of make up on!

BabyD welcome back hunni!   I'm so sorry to hear you were ill!!! I hope u are back on the mend and that your little embies are snuggled in tight for the long haul. 

Ineen... so glad you had a lovely evening. You deserve to treat yourself! Please don't boke tho... that's a terrible waste of food! Make sure your   I'm not sure about taking the Primulot.. maybe you could ask the RFC or your GP?

Katie...  over half way of your DR... hope the next 10 days fly for u! Hope DR is being kind to you

MissE congrats on getting your review appointment....  that really was quick!

Jilly.... not long til your review. I'm sure u are wishing the next few days away. I wouldn't worry about shifting the flab... you need less stress now - not more! 


Thanks for all the good wishes for my scan tomorrow morning. Have my appointment at 10.15am - anyone else out there at the RFC around that time? Am a little nervous (who am I kidding... I'm alot nervous!  
Have some pain in my sides but have been hugging my hot water bottle constantly the past 2 days so fingers crossed!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls

Not looking great for me. Scan this morning showed Im still not responding. Doctor just said that I had lots of small follicles and that it looks like an early scan and he hopes thats because I have only been on the 225 of gonal f since wed. But when I was getting my bloods done I saw my notes and they said I had one follicle that was 15mm and a cyst that was 8mm and my womb lining was 3mm. Am I in danger of getting my cycle cancelled? The doc said that he is hoping my bloods are going to show an increase in my hormone level. My PMA is now offically down the toilet


----------



## lastchancer

morning ladies - had a whole page of personals written via DH phone in bed and then hit wrong button and lost the lot so had to get up and use the computer ! 

Babyd so sorry tohear you havent been well - you had us all worried but good to know your on the mend - maybe the rest in the hospital bed will have dont you the world of good
only 1 wk to go and we will know either way xx

Heavenli - just saw your post while i was typign this - soo sorry things dotn seem to be going well - have the doctors said anything else? are they upping medfs again? have you stimm for longer? back for another san 

Ineen - hope docs says it ok for DS to travel x

Jilly - hows your dad been since getting home?

MissE - is your bro coping any better with the recovery symptoms? congrats on getting your review it shouldnt be too long now till your back on TX x 

Irish - how you doing honey? you are in our thoughts xx

Katie - how you findign DR now? like your DH i'd go on forever if i could but my DH wont (mainly due to cost) so i'm gonna be stocking up on the fertility lottery tickets !

big hi to Danni/Sparkly/Mumstheword/Pluseone and anyone else i've missed  xxx

AFM - got nails fixed and it was a bessing as i had gone ealry to get that done and saw a girl getting her hair done which i fell inlove with so i have a mini version of that  - although she had lovely long extenstions in - my next investment ! so ws much better than mine)
lots of people admired my hair and the girls in the chippie at end of night even took pictures of all angles as they were going to wedding next week ! and was glad i wore the maxi dress as loads of people had them ion - again got asked where i got it - most couldnt belive wheni said it was new look for £24.99 !


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

I dont know whats happening Lastc... they took blood and I have to ring at 3.30pm tomorrow! Doc just said he hoped it would show that my hormone levels are increasing.


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Oh and the nurse who took my blood has left me with a black and bruised arm with a big lump in my vein


----------



## lastchancer

i really feel for you love - this journey is hard enough without any setbacks during TX - hopefully your bloods will come back ok and you can continue on - will be prayign for you xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just a quick one for now. Will be back later.

Heavenli i am so sorry things dont seem to be going well.  I'm sure you are feeling very disheartened and frustrated at the minute. I hope the results of your bloods are good when you call tomorrow and maybe a bit longer on stimms will do the trick for you. Sending you loads of love and hugs.                  

lastc glad you got sorted yesterday and had a nice time. I'm sure your hair was lovely.   

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks girls.... can't stop crying!


----------



## ineen

Oh heavenli ~ I'm sorry huni, what a rotten morning you've had   

I dont know if they'll cancel treatment on you,    maybe if they keep you stimming for longer on the higher dose that will help.  
I know it's devastating to think they might cancel I was the same but mine was cos I had gone the other way with too many follies that didnt seem to be coming up in size, but maybe another couple of days will make all the diffence   

I hope and    that they get you sorted huni, dont give up hope without that we have nothing, know that ur in our   and that we are sending you all our     
Love Irene


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Girls

Heavenli - im so sorry this isnt going to plan for you, i really hope you get good news tomorrow, i'll be   for you hun.

Ineen - Dr Truab just said that after each EC there is a risk of infection and in some clinics they actually give you antibiotics anyway just incase, so i suppose its not as uncommon as you would think.  Its just typical that it happened to me, just glad to be feeling better.  Hope you get the go ahead on Thursday for your hols.

LastC - one more week!!  Sounds like you were beautiful and the hair sounds fab!

Irishd - Thinking of you  

AFM - im due back at work tomorrow but im not sue whether or not to go back or not, im feeling alot better but im afraid incase i go in and start to feel bad again but i also want this week to go quick and feel like being in work will take my mind off things.

Big hi to Jilly, MissE, Tessy, Katie, danni and any ladies ive missed!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Hope you are enjoying the lovely weather!!! So miserable today.

Babyd, if you arent fit to go back tomoro i would ring in, you need to rest hun.

Heavenli,    Hope you get good news tomorrow.

Lastc, im sure you looked lovely yesterday.

have our review nxt mon do you think we will have long to wait to get started again? Would august be 2 soon? Im in the right frame of mind to get started.

Dad is doin well very tired still but i supposes thats to be expected. We where all up last nite  and me and dh stayed was nice to be alltogether even tho he went to bed early. My wee nieces are doin so well they are getting like wee pudgy pigeons!

Lastc & babdy not be long till your testing day    

MissE,Katie, Ineen hope you are all well.

Irishd, how you doin pet?

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Heavenli, try to keep your chin up pet. I know its hard as i cried all day long during my second tx when i only had a total of three follies altogether. I was on the highest dose at the time so there was nothing that could be changed. In the end five mature eggs came out of those three. I hope your results are good tomorrow, and your dose or scheduling just needs a wee tweeking for you to keep going.

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks girls. I'm just so upset about it. My mother isnt particularly supportive and she didn't help when she said "well sometimes theres nothing you can do about nature"


----------



## Katie789

Babyd, make sure you are 100% ready for work. Dont rush back, you dont have to lie about the house if you take some time off. The days will go in quickly enough if you do something each day. Even if it is just an hour or two window shopping.

Heavenli, i think sometimes people dont really know what to say. I saw a link somewhere on this site that was good to send to friends and family. Cant rem where it was but it was an american fertility support organisation called resolve. Maybe you could google search it. It summed up exactly what we go through and gave advice on how we can be supported. Maybe print it off for your mum. Good luck with todays call.

Katie xx


----------



## lastchancer

heavenli good luck for today really hope you get good news xx

Babyd i'd not be rushing back to work - your body has been though enough with the infection already so just relax at home or do some window shopping as suggested.

quick hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Mon morning again   

Babyd how are you feeling hun? What did you do about work?

Heavenli hope the phone call goes ok this morning. My mum was like that at the start 2 kept saying that we where pushing ourselves 2 much and getting stressed..

Katie, missE, ineen, irishd.lastc hope you are all well. If i missed anyone out im sorry just  having  a quick nosey 

Jillyhen


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls

Was just wondering if I phoned the RFC before 3.30pm would they have my blood results?


----------



## Jillyhen

Heavenli

Im sure you are tearing your hair out..

I would try them and see.   

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Decided to go into work today, just to take my mind off things, i have explained to them how im feeling though and they have said if i need to go home just say.  Phew!  Having a few twinges today and boobs are sore - feels like AF is coming, please dont  

Jilly - this time next week hun..eekkkk are you excited?  What time is your appt at?

Lastc - how are you feeling?

Katie - hope your well.

Heavenli - good luck with the phone call, im   for you.

IrishD -  

Hi to MissE, Tessy, ineen and anyone ive missed!


----------



## lastchancer

Babyd i have some crampy feelings but no sore boobs - i dotn get sore boobs with Af so i think in this case your looking more promising than i am. tryign to stay positive but really dont think its going the right way for me this time aropudn either


----------



## Katie789

Right you two, lets try and be positive. Babyd, sore boobs can be from the progesterone gels, its not necessarily a sign af on way  

Lastc, sore boobs dont tend to come til at least week 6, so not having them is not a sure sign af is coming  .

Good news has to come soon. It just has to!!!!!!! 

Katie xx


----------



## lastchancer

Thankyou Katie - needed a wee kick in the backside ! been very windy so maybe the cramps are down to gas - am lying up doing absolutley nothing cept loading washing machine and tumble dryer so will try to keep pma in focus 

xxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Girls
I was wondering if I could join you. I was on this board in dec when I got a bfn. It took me a long time to get over it as I was sure it was going to work especially after getting ohss last July. I am starting tx again and am due to have fet on 2nd of august if all goes well. I started my progynova today. I recognise a few of the names from last tx. I wish you all the best of luck wherever you are on your journey. 
Pat
x


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls

I phoned the RFC and I have to keep taking 225 of gonal f today and tomorrow and go back for scan on Wed... anyone know what this means?

Welcome back Patbaz... I wish you lots of   for your tx

Lastc and babyd ...  where is the   Am saying loads of   that this is ur time  

Thank you so much girls for your kind words, support and prayers. I don't know what I would do without being able to come on here.

Just wanted to share something with you because it has freaked me out a little and I'm afraid to even believe it a little. 

Last week a girl I know who does reiki and angel cards did a double take when I walked into a room. She then leaned over to me and said " I know whats going on, but dont worry I won't say anything". She later put her hand on my stomach and said to me that she could see a baby there and that this summer would be one of good news for me. 

Then last nite a neighbour who is a traveller approached another neighbour who we are both friendly with and asked her to pass on two phone numbers and said that I had a phone call to make today but must call these numbers first. She also said that she was worried about me because she had seen me last week and I had a glow but that had gone yesterday and said that I had lost something and I would know what that was. She said it was essential I got this back ASAP or I wouldnt get through the next few weeks! She then told my neighbour that I needed to know that I wasnt getting pregnant because I was focusing on having one baby when I was destined to have twins. And that until I focus on twins it wont happen for me. This neighbour has no idea about whats going on with me at the minute! 

What do you think girls?

xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey patbaz, welcome back. We cycled together in dec too! 

Heavenli, they are giving you an extra couple of days to see if your smaller follies grow. And what psychic people you live near. Thats way to random to be coincidence. If it were me id believe it. Wish someone would say something like that to me!!

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Welcome back patbaz

Heavenli, can i come and see you neighbours?? How random is that.. I dodnt get my tealeaves read ages ago and she said that i was goin up and down to the royal for appointments and that i would have a little boy but he would be a long time coming.. I kinda wondered how flippin long.

Badyd & lastchancer    we need you to kick start the bfp's have we had one since Jen?

Up at 11.25 starting to feel a bit nervous and we are chatting about maybe having icsi instead.. Does this have a higher chance of getting preg?

I had sore boobs right thru the sprays etc

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Heavenli sounds like they are giving you more time to see if you respond a bit better, that is good news. Really hoping the scan on wednesday gives you better news. OMG!!!!!! That is freaky about your neighbours, can i come and see them. I definitely believe in all that psychic stuff.  

Patbaz welcome back huni.   I have everything crossed that this is your time.

Katie how are you doing huni?  

Babyd and lastc come on girlies!!!!!! Dont be giving up, we need some BFPs on here and you 2 are going to start them off. Get that pma going, sending you both bucket loads.                                           

Jilly not long now til your review, you have waited long enough. Not sure if icsi gives you a higher chance of pregnancy, but it does give you higher fertilisation rates if there is a male issue. Hope it doesnt take long to get started again.

I'm looking forward to my review next week, at least then i can start planning the next round. Origin told me i needed some bloods done before i go to them, these include thyroid function, prolactin and amh so the nurse in work is going to do them for me tomorrow which saves me having to go to the GP. Will hopefully save some time with getting started again too.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks heavenli & Katie am nervous this time round but trying to keep it all in my stride 

Heavenli: I think that if people say things that are positive and make you feel good you should accept it. I had 2 different women tell me that they could see twins in my future and no body not even my mum knows about our tx!!  So if it makes you have a pma then just enjoy it!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks girls.. I do believe it I have to say and made the phone calls. Am very nervous about wed but am hoping this means that they think I might respond?


----------



## patbaz

Hi Emma 
You must have posted at the same time as me. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## MissE

Hi Patbaz, glad to see you back on.  Hope you are doing well.  

Heavenli good for you believing in psychics  . I think we all need something to keep us going. I have wanted to go to a psychic for ages now but was never really sure where to go. Am going to find out if there is anyone near me and might just go see what they say.

Emma xx


----------



## sparklyme

Hi all, how is everyone. I'm back from my hols and am too lazy to read the 20 pages (give or take a few  ) that I've missed.  Can't even remember what stage everyone is at   Can someone give me a quick rundown  Please x


----------



## MissE

Hi sparkly, nice to see you back. Hope enjoyed you holidays. There have been a few ups and downs.Irishd had another BFN   , heavenli has had some issues with response but fingers crossed a longer time on stimms will make a difference and give the smaller follies a chance to grow.          and we have some ladies due to test soon. 

Ladies, i thought we could do a wee list and everyone could add their dates. We can copy and paste it every now and again and hopefully it will help us all remember. The ladies used them before on previous cycle threads, especially useful when there are lots of ladies doing tx. Might help us all to keep track.



Emma xx


----------



## MissE

EC                  ET                OTD              Outcome
Irishd      ICSI        30/06/11        03/07/11        16/07/11          BFN   
Lastc      ICSI        07/07/11        10/07/11        24/07/11              
Babyd    ICSI        08/07/11        10/07/11        24/07/11            
Katie      ICSI        09/08/11                                                               
Heavenli    ICSI                                                                               
Patbaz      FET                            02/08/11                                     


Please add your dates ladies.


----------



## Katie789

Emma, your too good. Ill be callin on your skills to update me as i dont have a clue. Am wick with computers! 

Id love to go for a psychic reading too. Wouldnt know where to go either, plus if i was told something i didnt want to hear id not believe it. Id only want good stuff! 

Katie xx


----------



## patbaz

EC                  ET                OTD              Outcome
Irishd      ICSI         30/06/11        03/07/11        16/07/11           BFN  
Lastc       ICSI        07/07/11        10/07/11         24/07/11             
Babyd     ICSI        08/07/11         10/07/11         24/07/11            
Katie       ICSI        09/08/11                                                               
Heavenli    ICSI                                                                                 
Patbaz       FET                              02/08/11                                                                                  
 
 
Please add your dates ladies.


----------



## MissE

Katie took me quite a bit to sort that, the bits kept going all over the place.   Not great with computers myself. Just let me know your dates and i'll add them.


I'd be a bit worried about a psychic telling me stuff i dont want to hear too. But definitely think i will look into finding someone to see what they have to say. I just wont believe the bad stuff, it will be a case of taking the bad stuff they say with a pinch of salt.  

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Emma
I didn't know how to put in my dates so I put in the whole thing again
Sorry!  As for psychics I saw a woman on last tx who asked me right off if I was pregnant before she did a reading. I had just had et!  During reading she told me that that tx wouldn't work but that it would work next time. So I am choosing to believe it . I am thinking of going and seeing her again soon but she is living in Donegal which is a ling way for a day!


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

at you girls. I fully believe in psychics however this time I wasn't expecting these messages. I do angel cards but haven't done them in ages. I must say they have been calling me the past few days so may have a little dabble before I go to bed. 

I think the list is a great idea. I will add my new dates when I get them    I was originally supposed to have ec on thurs  

Welcome back sparkly 

Anyone else watching the baby programme on BBC1 right now... I can't bloody help myself!


----------



## ineen

MissE said:


> EC ET OTD Outcome
> Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN
> Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11
> Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11
> Katie ICSI 09/08/11
> Heavenli ICSI
> Patbaz FET 02/08/11
> Ineen ICSI 07/06/11
> 
> Please add your dates ladies.


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,
Hope I've added mine right, if not Miss E can you fix it 

Wow it's been busy on here today.

Welcome Patbaz, welcome back Sparkly hope you had a lovely time 

Heavenli ~ WOW ~ I totally believe, dying to know did you know the numbers you rang  , glad they keeping you going huni and that Wed brings more positive news again

I went to see a medium in belfast at the start of March, but I thot I'd share it with uz anyway, she said it was a gentleman coming thru and she believed it to be my dad ( he passed away when I was 16) she told me lots but she also said I had a hospital appt coming up soon (it was the next day for my cons appt) and that he would be with me holding my hand and I wasn't too worry that it would all work out ( I'd been worrying about my weight) she also said that he was sending me new life and if I didn't already know about it I would soon, she then said I feel the need to say not b4 time ~ anyways I'm finding it hard to keep myself grounded since so maybe it wasn't a good idea







now cos it's hard enough without building my hopes up even further, My dh thinks it's a croc of rubbish but i'm convinced altho I might have alternative reasons

But anything that gives us hope cant be a bad thing can it 

Lastc ~ dont give up huni 

Jillyhen ~ icsi def gives you a better fertilisation rate not sure it up's ur chances any on whether you actually get pregnant, is it tomorrow ur up, if so good luck huni 

Anyways afm feeling a bit poo tonight think I might have a urine infection or maybe af is on it's way, who knows  only 4 days to holidays now, hope it's neither of the above

Hello to everyone else sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## Katie789

Oh loads of you have been at it!! Id really love to hear what could be in store for me. Dh would crack up though, would need to go in secret  

Jillyhen the girls are right about isci having higher fertilisation rates if theres a prob with sperm. I actually read somewhere that it can have slightly lower pregnancy rates than ivf as the embryologist is selecting what they see as the best sperm and forcing it into the egg. In nature the actual best sperm penetrates the egg - this is what happens in ivf. All of the good sperm is mixed with the eggs so a better match occurs. We were told at our last review finding the right sperm isnt always easy and could be why our embies stop dividing - the one thats selected isnt the right one of that egg.

Katie  xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Never been to a physic myself but know loads of girls who go all the time and they love going, im too afraid incase they tell me something id rather not know!

Heavenli - good luck for wednesday, come on follies grow grow grow     

Ineen - are you all packed and ready to go?

Welcome Patbaz - good luck with tx i'll be   for you.

Hey Sparkly - welcome back, how'd the holidays go, did you have a ball?

MissE - Loving the list, are you doing your next tx with Origin?

Katie - hope the DR is going ok!

Lastc - how are you feeling, do you think you'll test early or wait til OTD?

Big hello to everyone else, IrishD  , tessy, danni, plusone and anyone else ive missed!


----------



## lastchancer

Hi ladies - Emma i'm flad you haev sorted the listing out as i wouldnt know how to do that either ! 

BabyD def not gonna test until actualyl supposed to - did it early last time got a bfn and was depressed and cryign for a whole week - not saying that had anythign to so with outsome but as everyone is saying positive neergy is needed so def not until 24th - rpob at 5.30am thou lol

heavenli - yes they wouldnt be keeping you on the gonalf if they didnt think there was a possibilty so good luck for 2mor xxx

Ineen - enjoy yoru hols - i'm jealous a would have been starting to pack now for mine but hopefully it will all have been worthwhile cancelling it 

Patbaz - welcome i dont think we have spoken before so wishing you luck with yoru FET

Sparkly good to hear from you - hope your holiday revitalized your spirit x

Katie any side effects from DR ?

AFM - feeling a lot better today - still very windy but not as crampy, have been feelign a little sick in the evenings (maybe all in my head) so not sure what thats all about but maybe i'm fighting something off 
Big hi to all you other ladies looking on - have to go get housework sorted and then heading to my sisters for girls nite - Bridesmaids at the cinema here we come !


----------



## gillipepper

MissE said:


> EC ET OTD Outcome
> Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN
> Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11
> Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11
> Katie ICSI 09/08/11
> Heavenli ICSI
> Patbaz FET 02/08/11
> Gillipepper IVF 07/04/11 failed  Starting ICSI aug
> 
> Please add your dates ladies.
> 
> Hope i did this right.
> 
> Hi to everyone just been lurking while awaiting July AF.
> 
> Gx


----------



## Jillyhen

EC ET OTD Outcome
Irishd ICSI 30/06/11 03/07/11 16/07/11 BFN















Lastc ICSI 07/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11















Babyd ICSI 08/07/11 10/07/11 24/07/11















Katie ICSI 09/08/11















Heavenli ICSI















Patbaz FET 02/08/11















Gillipepper IVF 07/04/11 failed







Starting ICSI aug

Jillyhen Ivf Waiting review 25/07/11 ? icsi failed cycle 01/04/11

Hey ladies.

How are we all/ I dont know what to do this time as i had been told at my local gynae before we where referred to the rfc that hubby's swimmers where low but yet the rfc said it was ok..

Suppose we will know better next week.

Sparkly are how you hun, im in the middle again waiting impatiently..

Im away to get my lunch absolutey starving,

be on later

Jillyhen xx
Please add your dates ladies.


----------



## gillipepper

Hi
SInce there was a mention of psyic things.  I have been searching to see what supsitions therew as re sparrows in house as we had a fledging flying in yesterday.  Apparently it either means good luck and a birth or bad luck and someone is going to die.  I'm going for the 1st one.  But i also came across this

MISTLETOE
Mistletoe in the house protects it from thunder and lightning. It also cures many diseases, is an antidote to poison and brings good luck and fertility. 

Has anyone heard this before.

Gx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Gillip

Didnt know that one now, my friend had bought me a hedgehog charm for my pandora bracelet and apparantly thats suppose to bring luck??

We also have a nest at the front of the house.. We will al be googling now to see what brings is luck!!

Hows the  2 ww girls..   

Hello to everyone else

Jillyhen x


----------



## Strawberry*

hi ladies
sorry I have been away for so long I am always so blinkin busy I never have time to post but have been following you all   
IrishD I am so sorry to hear your news I had high hopes for you too and I hope you and your h are taking time for yourselves   
You are all freaking me with the physic stuff I am not into all that at all!!!
Lastchancer - lets hope those symptoms are all good   
Babyd - no more negative talk u hear me    
love to everyone else   
afm - hmmmm I started to sniff on 28.06 - four times a day.  I had to go today for bloods to see if I am downregulating just rang for results and not enough yet    I was due to start injecting on thursday but now I have to double up on spray and go back for more bloods on Thursday and IF they are ok start injecting on Friday.  So feel I am not even over my first hurdle!  I have felt great on spray so far (just sooooo tired!) but today I am feeling a bit "meh" and weepy!  I guess I just wanted better news!  but I know it's only the beginning so I guess I need more handholding that I thought I did   
I am guessing if I am back a day already EC and ET will now change too?


----------



## gillipepper

JillyH

I have the angel of hope on my pandora braclet Will mention the hedgehog and see what happens.

Gp


----------



## lastchancer

GilliP,  i didnt downreg in time either so had to stay on spray longer and double up - in the end they couldnt fit me in till almost 3 wks later but we have 2 embies on board at min and due to test on sunday so dont worry about this slight delay (i had myself all worked up as it meant we had to cancel hol so was making it even worse) adn try stay nice and relaxed 

xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Goodness its been busy today! Im really just havin a quick nosey, as am soooooo tired today. Have also just realised thanks to last few posts that i was supposed to call rfc is af didnt arrive by today. Had v small bleed on sun but then stopped. This normally happens for few days so will maybe chance it and if not back by tomorrow evening call them on thurs. Am not due to start stimms til 26 th so not gonna panic over it. Plus last tx i started stimms 2 days after af started and it was fine so why should this time be any different eh.

Anyway im stopping at m&s on way home to get bag of choc nuts and raisins to eat on drive home. Thatll keep me going til teatime. Where has my monster appetite come from? 

Goid luck tomorrow heavenli.

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girls.

Thank you all for your   am very nervous about tomorrow and am analysing every little twinge in the hope that it means my follies are growing. 

I can't believe what I have started... all this talk of psychics. lol I have to say its what has kept me sane over past 24 hours! 

Girls if you want someone to pray to or call on for help these are some of the Angels that may be relevant. It can be as simple as saying something like "Archangel Michael I need you. Please help"

Angel Gabriel is the Archangel of aiding conception and granting wishes and hopes, making dreams come true. He also helps ease pain and loss. 

Archangel Raphael is the angel to call on for healing if you are ill or if someone you love is ill. 

Archangel Michael is amazing if you feel vulnerable. He gives you courage and strength and will help you if you are frightened about anything. 

Angel Anahita - angel of fertility


Katie I wouldnt worry that you didn't phone the RFC today... when I phoned to say I didn't think I had a proper AF they kept putting me off to see if it would come for over a week! And then when I did get bloods done I had DR despite not having a proper bleed! You have plenty of time for you to DR. Dont forget your  

WB strawberry   Don't panic... a few extra days on the sprays and you will be sorted! 

Gillipepper... I have heard about mistletoe being good for fertility. Frogs are sometimes seen as a symbol of fertility. This dates back to the Greeks and Romans.  Crystals are also good to help fertility ... rose quartz, moonstone, tiger eye and rhodonite are all good. 


Hey to everyone else... sorry for no personals. 

My head is wrecked! Am really dreading tomorrow


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Not much for me to say..

If i had a fiver for every time i prayed i would be a millionaire by now lol

Gillip, i had thought about buying an angel when my cycle failed.. I still think aboout how far on i would be if my wee bubs held on   .. Kinda thought i was maybe a blessing i wasnt preg when dad collapsed i dont think i cudve coped when he fell and i was holding him when he fell...

Enuf of me....

Heavenli really hope you get good news tomorrow..

Strawberry welcome back hun

Babdy,lastc, ineen, katie, missE how you are all good.

Im away to finish watching single handed and get myself a bowl of icecream and rapsberry's .. yum

Jillyhen xx


----------



## MissE

Hello lovelies, my word it has been busy on here today.

Lastc enjoy your night out, it will help keep the pma going.        

babyd hope your pma is back .           Yes huni, we decided to go with origin this time. I think all clinics have good and bad stories.

Heavenli good luck for tomorrow huni. I will be        extra hard for you. Your list of angels just sent shivers down my spine, i am currently reading a book about a woman who has been guided through life by angels and it mentions 3 of those archangels in the book.

Strawberry hopefully doubling up on the sprays will do the trick huni.Good luck for Thursday, hope you get the go ahead for stimms on friday.      

patbaz how is the hrt going huni? 

Katie hope you are getting on ok, fingers crossed af shows up soon. Heres a wee dance to help it along.. My dh thinks psychics are a load of twaddle too, but sure he thinks i've lost the plot anyway.  

Jilly how are you, have you all your questions ready for review on monday? I answered your other post about fertility spells etc. 

Ineen are you all ready for your holidays, will you take me with you?? I'll carry your cases.  Ohhhh!!!! Your psychic sounds good, you just believe what they had to say, we need something to help us through. 

Gilli nice to have you back.  Hope you are doing ok huni. I'll definitely be getting myself some mistletoe, had never heard that before.

A big hi to anyone i've missed. Glad you like the list ladies, hopefully it will help us all to keep track cos the drugs can sometimes play havoc with our brains and turns them to mush. Keep the dates coming.

Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes girls x


----------



## patbaz

Heavenli just wanted to wish you luck for today huni xx


----------



## lastchancer

good luck today Heavenli xxx

girls with all this talk of psychics etc i just thought i'd share what the hairdresser told me - a book called Angels in my Hair - not sure what it is about but she said a girl had given it to her when she was in a bad place and it really helped her thru it and she recommended i read it - is seems to be about angels guiding us i think - maybe this is the same book you have read Emma ??

ps - Bridesmaids was very funny - so easy to relate to the females in the storyline - and cinema was fully booked out 3 wks after film was released - we got the last 2 seats in the front row !


----------



## gillipepper

Hi

Ems thanks for the welcome back, doing ok have had afew blips over the past while but just patiently waiting to get started again.  Can't believe how quick the time went.

Jillyh - my mum bought me the angel for my birthday as a surprise, wasn't expecting it at all, very thoughtful of her.

Good luck heavenli

Does anyone know if you can get mistletoe this time of year, also how do you pray to these angels, do i need one the guardian angels things.  Do have the crystals, not too sure if they work though, worked for DH as he has been carrying the blue one around in his pocket which seems to keep him calm (when he remembers to put it in).

had better go and do some work, this was to be a short hi

Gx


----------



## Strawberry*

Thanks lastchancer - at least I am not alone in things going ti*s up    I really really hope you get a good outcome on Sunday
Katie - hope af turns up soon we don't need stresses like this eh!  hope you enjoyed ur raisins!
Jillyhen I think of the what if's all the time - I think its only natural.  My wee baby would have been 2 now     
heavenli - lots of luck today      
MissE - thanks for the good wishes.
Can I ask about ET.  They seem to push for SET at the RFC but yet quite a lot of u seem to have got 2.  Did they suggest the 2 or did you have to ask?


----------



## gillipepper

Strawberry* said:


> Can I ask about ET. They seem to push for SET at the RFC but yet quite a lot of u seem to have got 2. Did they suggest the 2 or did you have to ask?


Hi ya

I know when we were reactivating ourselves in April for private icis the form we signed had SET or 2 on it and the doctor ticked 2. Not too sure if that is because of my age

Hope this helps

Gx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just a quick one cos i'm supposed to be working.  

Strawberry hoping things settle down. With regards to SET,they are now pushing for it. Usually if you are under 38 and dont have a history of failed cycles they opt for 1 but at the minute you still seem to have a choice when you discuss pros and cons with the doc.

Heavenli hope today goes well.      

Lastc i read the book angels in my hair, was fab but made me cry    too cos some parts were really sad. At the minute i'm reading one called my journey with the angels. Again the same sort of thing, fab book but she had such a difficult life. I'll lend it to you if you want to read it when i'm finished.

Gilli think you just need to believe the angels are here and that we each have a guardian angel watching over us. 

A big hi to all the other ladies, must go and pretend like i'm doing something.

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

hi - nurse discussed SET with me at scheduleing appointment but on forms i had ticked for 2 and this was what was transferrred - no discussion or anything we were just told by the embryologist - i think if you have had prev failed cycles they will give you 2 if available but if is 1st time they may look at age . grading etc 

Emma that would be great thanks - i usually dont hold much faith in these things as my Dad runs the Spiritualist church in belfast and is always trying to get me to read things but will take your endorsement on these 2 books 

xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hey girlies, 

Dr Williamson did my scan this morning which was great because she is my consultant. She said I have lots of follies which have grown. They are now measuring around 11mm. I had to get blood taken because my levels were only 300 and something on Sun which is what you would expect at baseline. She is hoping it is nearer to 1000 today. She wouldnt be tied down to an answer re: possibility of cancelling my cycle and just said to wait on my blood results. DH was very good in reminding me that they will never give a definitive answer until they need to. 

Gilli... to ask for help from the angels you don't need to do anything special except ask them to help. It really can be as simple as saying "Archangel Michael please help me" The more open you are to help from the angels the more help you will get. You can make up your own prayer or plea and ask them specifically for whatever it is you wish for. The more specific your plea the more specific the response will be.  You should believe you deserve to be helped and give over all your worries and concerns to the angels. They will help you but not always in the way you expect. If you feel your prayer has not been answered. Ask them to show you the outcome more clearly. They will be only too happy to help. Every prayer will be answered. 

Act immediately on any guidance you receive. This may come in lots of different forms... even something as simple as a thought coming into your head urging you to do something. The quicker you act the quicker you receive more assistance.

You need to make sure you send your prayer to the correct angel... I made a list of some of them in past post. Google can also help. 

And finally always remember to say thank you. 

Angels will always help as long as.... it doesnt interfere with God's plan for your soul, it won't harm you or someone else and the timing is right. 

I have had some amazing experiences with my angels. Hard to believe I know and if someone else told me that I would think they werent wise!  You could try asking your angels to send you a sign that they are listening... be firm but ask with patience and love. You may be surprised on what happens. Once they know you are listening they will try to communicate with you. A white feather, an overheard conversation or lots of other things that cannot be coincidences. 

Hope this helps?


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Oh... In all that talk of angels I forgot to say thank you to everyone for thinking of me and for your prayers. I really really appreciate it. xxxx


----------



## ineen

Heavenli glad things went better this morning for you huni, will still be keeping my fingers crossed and everything else   Thank you for all the info on the angels I too have read Angels in my hair and I meditate to a cd called Journey to the Angels, altho I tend to fall asleep when I do it, but it makes me lovely and relaxed.

Lastc my cousin goes to that church and the psychic I seen is from it too, it's a beautiful place and I was made feel so welcome and relaxed when there. You should give it a try   

Afm definately have a urine infection so now on antibiotics, but only 2 days now to holibops 1 bag packed other still to do, ds still not quite at himself but hoping when we get away the sun will help.

Hello to everyone else, hope uz are all well


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Ineen - hope DS is feeling better by the time you are going away, can i squeeze into your suitcase?  

Heavenli - glad you got some better new today re your scan, lets hope for more good news on the bloods results  

MissE - how are you finding origin, i have considered going there, if tx fails but not sure?

Lastc - how are you feeling?

Strawberry - Hey, dont see you on here much  .  At my scheduling appt they were pusing for SET but when i went in for transfer the embryologist basically said you have 3 embryos, we are picking the best two to implant and the other one isnt suitable for freezing, she didnt even tell me what grade they were and i was in too much pain that day to even ask - im now wondering what cell they were

Hi to Jilly, Gilli, Patbaz, Katie and anyone else ive missed.  Hope your well!


----------



## patbaz

Heavenly that's great news about follies looks like things are moving along now for you. Just keep your pma and hopefully your angels will look out for you  

Ineen that's awful about your urinary infection it's so uncomfortable!!  Enjoy your hols hope you are going somewhere nice 

To everyone else hello hope you are all doing well

Afm having terrible headaches on hrt and some bowel trouble (tmi I know). Was wondering if anyone else had these symptoms??  Don't remember it being this bad last fet


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Girls... they have told me to stop the drugs. Nurse said that it looks like my dosage of gonal f was wrong and that this is a cancelled cycle. Have to go see Dr Williamson tomorrow at 4pm


----------



## lastchancer

Oh Heavenli so sofrry to see yoru cycle is being cancelled - when they say that your dose was wrong does this mean the hospital made a mistake? do you have to pay for your next cycle then? 

when will we get some good news on this thread?


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Nurse just said that it looks like I was on the wrong dose... I assume that I have to pay as at my scheduling appointment the nurse that that if my cycle was cancelled for any reason other than it was dangerous to continue I would have to pay. Only problem... I can't afford it. Anyone know how much ICSI costs at the RFC?


----------



## babydreams282

Ah heavenli im so sorry hun but if your dosage was wrong its their fault not yours, they were the ones who told you what dosage to take.  Fight your corner, you should still be entitled to one go!  Im   you get some good news.

Lastc - this thread hasnt seen any good news lately, things need to change!


----------



## gillipepper

heavni - so sorry to hear the news.  I can't remember off the top of my head about icis price, i think my invoice said £3231 will need to check when home.  Thwey will probably tell you more tomrrow about what happens next, it does sound a bit unfair if you have to pay when they messed up.

G


----------



## Katie789

Heavenli, im sorry this has happened. Surely if the professionals gave you the wrong dose and picked up on it too late to fix it they are responsible for it going wrong. I would argue the point and see where it gets you. 

Patbaz, ive not had really bad heads this time, but the bowel thing i def have!! 

Ineen, you are so lucky to be going on hols. Im v jealous.

The luck on this thread is gonna change soon. I can feel it  

Katie xx


----------



## Katie789

Actually girls do you think this thread is cursed? Seeing as its july should another one be started. Maybe people dont want to change mid cycle. What yous think?? 

Katie


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks girls... am definately going to argue my point. I know its a fine line between knowing if u will overstimulate or not stimulate at all but they should have caught on before now that things werent going to plan!. It doesnt look like I'm a poor responder... just that the dosage isn't right. My DH made a good point... that if they argue that this counts as a cancelled cycle and I now have to pay they should only make me pay for the drugs... I didn't get a cycle! 

It might be a good idea to change to a new thread... there has to be some good news soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydreams282

Heavenli - Your DH does make a good point but i still think you shouldnt have to pay anything - it was their fault!   I really do hope you get some good news tomorrow, you must be out of your mind with worry.

Katie - new thread sounds like a good idea, new beginings and all that!


----------



## lastchancer

Heavenli ICSI is £3210 at the RVH - plus £156 for HEP/HIV tests plus meds these will vary depending on doseage but my inital cost was £437 (further £50 for 1 bottle of spray due to delay in DR).

Babyd looks like its up to me and you to turn this thread around lol

maybe we should start a june/july/aug


----------



## ineen

Heavenli I'm soo sorry huni, that's soo unfair and as the girls have already said definately argue your case    I cant believe they would make you pay again surely it is their fault    and totally not yours. Altho they are making me pay for more drugs to continue on even tho I feel the same it's not my fault I ohss. What level did they start you on?  They started me on 225iu and then reduced it. 

Patbaz I suffered from headaches but I suffer from migraines normally and I was putting it down to that, altho now I'm not so sure, somebody on here complained of headaches as well and they drank loads of water, they said it helped, I'm off to Gran Canaria on Friday and I'm so looking forward to it, it was planned last minute as I ohss on my treatment, otherwise I wouldn't have been away.

Babyd ~ course you can sneak into my suitcase...  

Katie ~  a new thread sounds good, maybe bring us some luck    

Hello to Everyone else, hope uz are all well


----------



## patbaz

heavenli huni I am so sorry.  I understand what its like to have tx cancelled.  I got bad ohss and they cancelled tx last year and was devastated.  From what you have said I believe that the rfc are totally to blame and should offer you a new tx for free.  I would go in fighting tomorrow   Get your dh to do the talking if you dont feel up to it. I will     for you to get good news.  

Ineeen Grna Canaria sounds lovely i am so jealous.  But I cant complain as I am only just back from Italy, deliberately timed it for just before tx and feel quite chilled out after it 

BabyD, Katie, gillipepper, lastchancer, strawberry and MissE  how are you ladies doing?

AFM  I am just back from reflexologist I love it and find it so relaxing  I still have headache and bowel cramps but now also have itching all over    I definetly didnt have this last fet and had exactly the same meds I think that I am going nuts   

I also think that a new thread might be the way to go for us as well


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 
heavenli huni i am so sorry that your cycle is being cancelled. I definitely agree with the other ladies though, it is the docs fault that they prescribed the wrong dose and you shouldnt have to pay. Definitely fight your corner.         

katie think a new thread is a great idea, maybe it would bring us luck.  

ineen have a lovely holiday. You may need a bigger suitcase though cos we are all looking to sneak away in your case.   

patbaz i had a few headaches on hrt but nothing else. Hope you feel better soon.  

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Are any of you ladies going to the craigavon support group on 3rd august? I go every month and the ladies are lovely. Saw sharon had posted someone is coming to do a talk on alternative therapies. 
Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are we all, was away working at another clinic today and didnt get logged on..

Heavenli im so sorry to hear your news hun   

I totally agree we need a new thread as we are nearly at th end of July. Does our moderator not update things?

I read all the posts and now cant remember a fliipin thing lol

Babyd how are you feeling hun?

Craigavon is a bit far for me to travel would prob take me 2 hours as it is..

Ineen you may need a trailer for us all to go lol

Hello to Katie,MissE,irishd, gillip..

Strawb when we where at our sch appt we where told that they wuld be putting one embie back but on the day of e/t they decided to put 2 in as the other  2 werent good   

Jillyhen


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Thanks for all the lovely messages, I was so sure it was going to work, the whole cycle was just great, even the nurse couldn't believe it on monday when I phoned  to tell them but hey ho, it wasn't meant to be. DH keeps telling me that we have to keep playing the hand we were dealt even though we don't like it, so that is what I am going to try and do. Have to get my backside in gear at weight watchers and wait patiently (not) for my golden ticket, we signed last September so hopefully by the time we have our review we won't have long to wait.

Heavelni, so sorry your cycle was cancelled, but I am with the other girls, if they made a mistake in your dosage I would fight your corner for another cycle.

Sorry for the lack of personals, but I will try now and catch up on where everyone is and cheer you all on from the sidelines.

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey irishd

The waiting games never end, you wait foe your inital appt then tests they called to sign and then wait for the golden ticket. Any wonder our heads are fried   

We went on to the priv list last oct and when our cycle failed we cudnt get reactivated till we had our review.. So heres hoping you wont have long to wait my otd was the 1st april and we are only goin for our review next mon


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Thanks girls Dont know where I would be without u! DH has been researching t'internet all evening so we are armed with ammo and information. Will definately come out fighting! 

Ineen I was started on 150iu and then increased to 225iu but they didnt increase it further when they saw it wasnt working. I have lots of follicles but they werent big enough. I also have a cyst that they havent told me about but I saw on my notes... Will be interesting to hear what they have to say about that. 

Thanks Lastc... time to sell myself on a street corner I think to come up with the money. Not sure I will get much tho  Its all on u and Babyd to turn this thread around... no pressure! 

Hey to everyone else... sorry for no personals. x


----------



## ineen

Heavenli ~ I hope you get some answers tomorrow huni, go in give them hell. But good luck all the same


----------



## patbaz

Heavenly good luck today huni!! Give them hell


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good luck today Heavenli


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Heavenli - good luck for today huni, all guns blazing and all that, im   you get good news!

Irishd - how are you  , i hope your golden ticket is on its way soon.  The waiting around is just a nightmare.  

Ineen - Happy Days - what times our flight?  

Jilly - how you feeling about your review on Monday?

Patbaz - hope your feeling better soon  

Lastc - no pressure for me and you, lets hope for two BFPs     

Strawberry - good luck today! 

Hello to MissE, Katie, gillip, tessy and anyone ive missed


----------



## Strawberry*

sorry just got on now - Heavenli  how bloody awful!!!! I agree defo go in there all guns blazing - they cannot make an error of theirs your free cycle! Will be thinking of you today and pls update us later. 
babyd thanks for the the luck  
I had to go back to rfc today - my levels were 398 on Tues after taking spray for 3 weeks and they want it under 100. I had to double dose the spray and hoping and praying by this afternoon we have them under 100 as the said I _may_ be put off if there was no slots


----------



## lastchancer

Strawberry sounds like you are on the same road i was - i didnt Dr in time so they had me double up on spray - by the time i finally dropped low enough they didnt have a slot for me so i kept on single dose spray for another 2 weeks before stimming ( i actually ended up starting stimms on original ET date) so they shouldnt cancel you it should just delay things. 

good luck anf try not to stress as the more stressed you are the higher your levels go


----------



## lastchancer

Hey Girls,

since we have had such a bad run of luck on this thread i have started a new one called JUNE/JULY/AUG CYCLE BUDDIES 

hope you all join on there and turn the luck around 

xxxxx


----------

